# What gave your day a "thump" today?



## Sandpiper

We have a "bump" up thread.  But some days, well . . . something takes ya in the other direction.  

Found out on-line that a former BF is now married for the third time.  I met him between first and second.  He was "it" for me.  Guess I should be thankful that there was no "walk down the isle", but . . . .  Some years ago he moved 1,200 miles away.  If nothing else I'm curious -- what he looks like, what he's doing, etc.


----------



## Betsy the Quilter

Mine is having a stupid cold. <cough, sniffle, reach for tissue>

Betsy


----------



## Sandpiper

Cobbie said:


> Mine thump was finding _the perfect_ cooktop only to find out it has been discontinued. Yeah, yeah, I know...pitiful getting excited about a cooktop, especially when I cook out of necessity not love. Oh, well.


I can understand that. Over the past few years I replaced all my major kitchen appliances. I've been in this condo for 24 years. The _original_ harvest gold Kenmore appliances just did not die. I finally replaced them with WHITE. Aaaaah. Started with the fridge with freezer drawer on the bottom. Man, I love that fridge and freezer. LOVE IT. Got a more expensive stove/oven that I am not using so much. Oh, well.

Betsy, hope you are feeling better reeeeal soon. Colds and the like can make ya just miserable. NO fun.


----------



## Betsy the Quilter

Cobbie said:


> Oh, Betsy, so sorry. Let's hope it's a short spell.
> 
> Jeff's quilt is beautiful, btw. Many years ago my mother had quilting bees where our entire living room was taken up with a large quilt frame and all of her friends sat around it quilting. I still have some of her quilts, but none are as creative as yours. You are really talented...and patient.


Thanks! It's always a little thump to send a quilt away, but then I get a bump when the client likes it! And it doesn't take patience to do something you love.

Sorry to read the other thumps! It's great we have KB to share these things on!

Betsy


----------



## Anju 

Sorry you are puny Betsy.
My thump is my DH called me yesterday, he was feeling bad, sinus, and unable to sleep.  OK, he went to Dallas feeling yucky but ok.  Called me this morning and after $950 US DOLLARS at the emergency room and $200 of meds he is feeling better.  Wouldn't go to the doctor here, didn't want to pay the $18.00.    My hospital stay a couple of years ago, for 5 days didn't cost that much!


----------



## Thumper

Mine was getting on the scale this morning. The holiday diet-free frenzy thumped Thump's asterisk...


----------



## JennaAnderson

Ah a Thump Thread - I love it. 

I've been dizzy for the last few days. Last winter I had some inner ear crap for months. I hope that problem is not coming back! 

Sitting at the computer and surfing or writing is fine. Reading is ok too! 

So sending you all a dizzy hello from the upper Midwest! 



Jenna


----------



## Kathy

Betsy the Quilter said:


> Mine is having a stupid cold. <cough, sniffle, reach for tissue>
> 
> Betsy


I'm with you Betsy. I hate colds. I woke up yesterday with one. Went to physical therapy for my neck Thursday and must have pulled something. Instead of feeling better I feel worse. So much with physical therapy. I do feel better venting thought.


----------



## vikingwarrior22

I got pampered today when my DW made my favrite meal, fixed me up with pillows... made me a chocolate chip cheesecake and then watched a movie with me... ahhhhh.


----------



## Sandpiper

vikingwarrior22 said:


> I got pampered today when my DW made my favrite meal, fixed me up with pillows... made me a chocolate chip cheesecake and then watched a movie with me... ahhhhh.


Sounds like more of a "bump" than a "thump"?


----------



## Sandpiper

JennaAnderson said:


> I've been dizzy for the last few days. Last winter I had some inner ear crap for months. I hope that problem is not coming back!


Jenna, I know 'bout that inner ear imbalance, dizzy stuff. For years it would hit me a couple times per year. Usually when I'd wake up in the morning. I knew I was dizzy before I even opened my eyes. After "hugging the pot" for a while and a couple hours sleep, I was fine. So that meant a day off work. ONE time it came on at work. I was very suddenly dizzy. Could not get over it. Kept running for the bathroom. Tried to sleep it off in a vacant office with a couch. Couldn't sleep. So work eventually sent me to the hospital via ambulance from downtown Chicago! As usual, it was just the temporary inner ear thing. But now hasn't happened in years (8?).


----------



## cheerio

snow makes my back hurt


----------



## JennaAnderson

Oh - I hope this inner ear thing doesn't last as long as it did last year. It doesn't sound as bad as yours but most days I feel like I am walking on a slanted ship.



Jenna


----------



## Meredith Sinclair

Sandpiper said:


> Sounds like more of a "bump" than a "thump"?


Sandpiper, ya gotta understand... you are talking about VW... he DOES what he wants! HE'S a VIKING!


----------



## Sandpiper

Meredith Sinclair said:


> Sandpiper, ya gotta understand... you are talking about VW... he DOES what he wants! HE'S a VIKING!


LOL ! I didn't know. OK, VW.


----------



## Meredith Sinclair

Sandpiper said:


> LOL ! I didn't know. OK, VW.


----------



## Anju 

That's ok Sandpiper!  I was going to say the same thing but you beat me to it - sounded like a bump instead of a thump to me  , but then again he's a viking AND a Texan - so there you go


----------



## Sandpiper

I feel a thump coming on.  I pre-ordered Glee DVDs a long time ago from Amazon.  I've been anxiously waiting for release date which is tomorrow.  So far . . . no "your order has shipped" e-mail from Amazon.  I doubt I'll have it tomorrow.    Grrrrrrrrrrrrrrrrrrrrrrrr.  Oh yeah -- I have Amazon Prime.


----------



## Annalog

Accidentally deleted a book while trying to open it. All it takes is a slight wiggle to the left while pushing the 5-way. (Grrr Boo Hiss) Lost 70+ notes and highlights because the Kindle does not ask a separate confirmation question before deleting books bought from Amazon and Amazon deletes the Annotations file at the same time it deletes the book. I have Annotations Backup disabled as I usually have WN off, I live in a 1X area, and I do not really want my notes saved at Amazon. It took over two hours to recreate from the My Clippings file since multiple notes on a page take a long time to save. I also wrote a letter to the Kindle Feedback address with suggestions for improvements such as asking before delete if Annotations backup is disabled.


----------



## mlewis78

My thump is that I have a sore throat.  This is the first time I've seen this thump thread.


----------



## Dana

Woke up in pain....    Better now, but what a way to start the day.


----------



## Annalog

Dana - glad you are feeling better.

mlewis78 - hope you feel better soon. I remembered this thread but it took a while to find it as I could not remember it had "thump" in its name.


----------



## Dana

Some idiot almost hit me at an intersection.  I was already in the center  of the intersection and turning and he came gunning for my passenger door...........  and a cop was standing about 50 yards away with somebody else pulled over.  You would think people would be extra careful.....  but may have been rubbernecking while driving through the intersection.


----------



## crebel

I'm glad you are okay and that the idiot missed you Dana.  Maybe it can be your "bump" for the day too "Some idiot ALMOST hit me at in intersection.


----------



## Betsy the Quilter

Annalog said:


> g books bought from Amazon and Amazon deletes the Annotations file at the same time it deletes the book. I have Annotations Backup disabled as I usually have WN off, I live in a 1X area, and I do not really want my notes saved at Amazon.


Annalog, that's a shame! Good suggestion on your feedback to Amazon! I always suggest to people if they do a lot of notes on their Kindles that they back up the folder with the notes (documents on Kindle 2? that's what it is on K1) periodically. You can do it by connecting to the computer with USB, and then dragging the folder over.

Dana, glad you're feeling better and ml, hope you're feeling better soon!

Got no thumps yet....but it's early here in CA....

Betsy


----------



## Annalog

Betsy the Quilter said:


> Annalog, that's a shame! Good suggestion on your feedback to Amazon! I always suggest to people if they do a lot of notes on their Kindles that they back up the folder with the notes (documents on Kindle 2? that's what it is on K1) periodically. You can do it by connecting to the computer with USB, and then dragging the folder over.
> ...
> Betsy


Betsy, the folder is documents on K2 and KDX as well. I do backup periodically. Fortunately I had done a backup on Friday so I still had 24 of the notes/highlights I had made so far on that book.  If I did not do periodic backups, as well as dated renaming of the My Clippings.txt file, I would have been more upset earlier. The highlights were easy to recreate from the My Clippings file but the notes were a bit more difficult as I note all words that I look up or tried to look up with "lookup" and "lookup later". Unfortunately only the location number is given for notes, not the word on which the note is placed. In this book I sometimes had 3 or more words in a single location marked with a note. I would have hated to have had to find those words if it had been more than a couple days since I originally created the note. I would have had to rely too much on my memory.  (EDIT: The hardest one for me to find was where to put a "typo" note as it was a single letter error within a name. )

Also, since I was recreating the notes and highlights in succession, I was running into the problem of the Kindle indexing the annotations file and the My Clippings file while I was trying to add more annotations.  At least I could read KindleBoards while I was waiting for the Kindle to catch up. 

I also always backup before upgrades, re-indexing, and before deliberately deleting any files. It is those accidental deletes that are a problem. 

EDIT: While most of my annotation files are less than 10 KB, I currently have 15 files between 10 and 70 KB. The file for this book is currently at 28 KB. (Yes, I did another backup this morning. ) The largest annotation file I created was 140 KB at which point my K2 was crawling along.


----------



## Annalog

Dana said:


> Some idiot almost hit me at an intersection. I was already in the center of the intersection and turning and he came gunning for my passenger door........... and a cop was standing about 50 yards away with somebody else pulled over. You would think people would be extra careful..... but may have been rubbernecking while driving through the intersection.





crebel said:


> I'm glad you are okay and that the idiot missed you Dana. Maybe it can be your "bump" for the day too "Some idiot ALMOST hit me at in intersection.


Dana, I agree with crebel. Glad you are OK and that the idiot did not actually thump or bump your car.


----------



## Betsy the Quilter

Annalog said:


> Betsy, the folder is documents on K2 and KDX as well. I do backup periodically. ...
> I also always backup before upgrades, re-indexing, and before deliberately deleting any files. It is those accidental deletes that are a problem.
> 
> EDIT: While most of my annotation files are less than 10 KB, I currently have 15 files between 10 and 70 KB. The file for this book is currently at 28 KB. (Yes, I did another backup this morning. ) The largest annotation file I created was 140 KB at which point my K2 was crawling along.


Glad to hear it, shows the benefits of backups! Didn't think about the slowness of indexing them. I don't do notes much...but indexing is slow on my K1 as well as I have a huge 16GB SD card and most of my books are on it.

Betsy


----------



## Annalog

I received an e-mail reply from Amazon Support to my e-mail feedback. Unfortunately the person completely missed the point that I have Annotations Backup disabled.   I sent an e-mail reply back but if that does not work I will phone them.

EDIT: Second reply from Amazon Support recognized the problem.   Of course that does not fix anything. Hopefully I will see a change in a future update.


----------



## Meredith Sinclair

DD woke in the middle of the night soaking wet with sweat... had fever and I stayed home with her... worrying.


----------



## drenee

Drove to a Pittsburgh mall so I could get tea from Teavana.  
My "thump" is that I feel like I walked the whole way there and back.  
I'm so tired I can barely hold my head up to catch up on KB.  
The tiredness is much more debilitating than I anticipated.  
"Bump" is I have enough tea to last me till spring.  
deb


----------



## Carol Hanrahan

China Doll, my horsie, had a tummy ache this morning.  She didn't want her carrot, then she tried to lie down in her stall.  All these are warning signs that something not good is going on.  Fortunately for me, the vet was making a routine visit to the stables, so he looked at her.  Gave her a tummy full of oil, and shot of pain killer.  I have to go back out in a couple of hours to check on her.  Let's hope her poop is oily and she seems happy.


----------



## Sandpiper

drenee said:


> Drove to a Pittsburgh mall so I could get tea from Teavana.
> My "thump" is that I feel like I walked the whole way there and back.
> I'm so tired I can barely hold my head up to catch up on KB.
> The tiredness is much more debilitating than I anticipated.


Sorry to hear that, Deb. I have a Teavana just four miles from me. 

Carol, sounds like fun -- checkin' out horse poop. But I hope it is oily and she's up and wants her carrot.


----------



## Meredith Sinclair

Cobbie said:


> Meredith, hope DD is getting better this afternoon. It's so hard for these little ones to avoid catching every little thing going around.
> 
> Carol, sorry to hear about China Doll. Seeing our usually happy animals sick makes us feel so helpless. Here's hoping she comes around soon.
> 
> Deb, "debilitating" is the exact term I used to use to describe how I felt after I had what I called a bad sleep apnea night so I can empathize. My indispensable CPAP has taken care of that...16 more days will do it for you.
> 
> My thump from last week - we had to take down a 21" diameter Live Oak after the show storm.


Thanks, Cobbie. She is up and about asking for popcorn so she feels better, just not completely back to normal.

Carol, I will say a prayer for China Doll. I hope you get the


Spoiler



poop


 you are looking for.

Deb, make sure you do rest and take things slowly.

Sorry about your tree Cobbie.


----------



## Dana

Annalog said:


> Dana, I agree with crebel. Glad you are OK and that the idiot did not actually thump or bump your car.


Well, with my neck, it doesn't take an actual bump or thump to cause me problems. In December a deer ran out in front of me and I was in extreme pain and had a loss of motion just from the sudden jerking motion I made as I slammed on the brakes. I felt a little tinge when I slammed on the brakes during this latest almost collision, but have had ZERO problems for which I am thankful.


----------



## Alle Meine Entchen

my thump:  Dh left early this morning and will be back Tuesday, if I'm lucky.  The only thing that makes this bareable is a) DH has a job and b ) my parents don't know he's outta town b/c if they did they would be begging me to come and stay w/ them b/c my house is in the "ghetto" and "unsafe" and "don't you worry when DH isn't there?".


----------



## Vegas_Asian

Woke up with strachy throat....So I stocked the freezer with large smoothies with immune enhancer and echianea (sp?) tea for immune system. I don't think waiting outside Michaels in the rain with a broken umbrella helped this weekend.


----------



## drenee

Alle Meine Entchen said:


> my thump: Dh left early this morning and will be back Tuesday, if I'm lucky. The only thing that makes this bareable is a) DH has a job and b ) my parents don't know he's outta town b/c if they did they would be begging me to come and stay w/ them b/c my house is in the "ghetto" and "unsafe" and "don't you worry when DH isn't there?".


Are parents wonderful when they're worrying?? LOL.

My thump is the treatments are catching up to me. Getting overly tired and very itchy and burning. 
Only 9 treatments left out of 33, so not much longer though.
deb


----------



## Dana

Woke up to a text from my mother that her dog apparently has lymphoma.  They are gonna do the test again with a better sample...  and she's getting a second opinion.  We all love this little dog...  a boston terrier.  He's feeling fine, but has had swollen lymph nodes for quite a while that aren't responding to other treatment.


----------



## Alle Meine Entchen

my "thump" was scaring the Boss, but in my defense, she had gotten ahold of a poopy diaper before I could throw it away.


----------



## Vegas_Asian

sick (still) went to school, about the reverse park my car into space (car angled and signals on), and someone (<-really want to use another word) coming from behind pulling into space. Had a "WTF" moment in my car before being interupted by a coughing fit.


----------



## crebel

I'm sorry about the sick dogs and KBers feeling yucky too.  I hope Vegas and Deb feel stronger tomorrow.

Deb, it is great to see your ticker in single digits!


----------



## intinst

Went to the orthopedic surgeon yesterday for a check up on my knee. He said that my knees weren't too bad for someone who is 75. It's a shame that i am only 57. Only option is knee replacement when I get tired of the current situation.


----------



## crebel

intinst said:


> Went to the orthopedic surgeon yesterday for a check up on my knee. He said that my knees weren't too bad for someone who is 75. It's a shame that i am only 57. Only option is knee replacement when I get tired of the current situation.


I say go for the knee replacement as soon as you can - the difference is amazing and you can be pain free.


----------



## drenee

intinst, so sorry to hear the not so good news. 
deb


----------



## Alle Meine Entchen

my thump (and it's only 9:30am) was having to clean up my breakfast after the Boss "helped" me eat it.  @ least our new dog, Duke, enjoyed eating Cheerios and bannanas.  Having to keep my 10 month old away from the heater (where breakfast naturally landed) while I cleaned up was not so much fun


----------



## loonlover

I just had to take my 11+ year old cat to have her put down.  Late last night she lost control of her back legs so I knew the end was near.  The diagnosis was blood clots cutting off all circulation to the lower body.  No treatment available.

I was allowed to enjoy her for over 9 years.  She gained the name Scooter because she would scoot herself along the floor when playing with toys instead of running and pouncing.

I will miss her, but am thankful for the time she was in our lives.


----------



## crebel

Loonlover, extra hugs for you today.  Losing a pet is so hard.  I'm sorry.

Chris


----------



## Annalog

Loonlover, hugs from me as well. It is not easy to have a loved pet put down but it is sometimes the very best we can do for them.


----------



## NogDog

Nothing too drastic: just a totally stuffed up head. Not sure if it's allergies or a cold. I think I'm going to make up some burrito stuff with extra chilies to see if I can clear it up by brute force.


----------



## Brenda Carroll

I hurt my back picking up heavy stuff that should have just stayed where it was.


----------



## mlewis78

Loonlover, my condolences.  I've been through this too many times but realize it's part of the deal and that we have to be grateful for all the love that our furballs have given to us.


----------



## loonlover

mlewis78 said:


> Loonlover, my condolences. I've been through this too many times but realize it's part of the deal and that we have to be grateful for all the love that our furballs have given to us.


Thanks to everyone for the sympathy and condolences. I agree it is part of the deal when "owning" animals and always believe it is worth it.


----------



## Meredith Sinclair

Brendan... Get yourself better sir! 

Loonlover, Sorry to hear about Scooter. I know it was a hard thing for you to do. But she knew you loved her and you did one of the hardest things because you loved her. (((((Big Hug))))) 

NogDog hope the chiles work!


----------



## loonlover

Congratulations, Meredith on reaching 2000 posts.

Also, thanks for the big hug.


----------



## Meredith Sinclair

loonlover said:


> Congratulations, Meredith on reaching 2000 posts.
> 
> Also, thanks for the big hug.


Ummm... here I am a # nut and did not even notice! Thanks for noticing for me Loonlover.

BTW I am looking forward to meeting you on the 20th! My DD and I are saying a special prayer for you and Intinst tonight for and for little Scooter.

My thump? Still have an itchy, scratchy throat... I am going to Santa Fe on Monday and I want it GONE!


----------



## Sandpiper

Meredith Sinclair said:


> My thump? Still have an itchy, scratchy throat... I am going to Santa Fe on Monday and I want it GONE!


Do you take vitamins? Waaay back in the early '70s, I came down with a cold no more than a week before leaving for a ski vacation in Switzerland. Went to the local druggist and asked what I could do. He asked if I took vitamins. No. He said take four multis per day to get rid of it, then two per day. Cold was gone by the time I left. Have taken two multis (cheapies) every day since. I very rarely get colds, etc.









My Matterhorn


----------



## Meredith Sinclair

Sandpiper said:


> Do you take vitamins? Waaay back in the early '70s, I came down with a cold no more than a week before leaving for a ski vacation in Switzerland. Went to the local druggist and asked what I could do. He asked if I took vitamins. No. He said take four multis per day to get rid of it, then two per day. Cold was gone by the time I left. Have taken two multis (cheapies) every day since. I very rarely get colds, etc.
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> My Matterhorn


THANKS! I shall go OD on me _sum_ Vitamins!


----------



## Susan in VA

Loonlover, so sorry to hear the sad news! <hug>


----------



## Susan in VA

crebel said:


> I say go for the knee replacement as soon as you can - the difference is amazing and you can be pain free.


Intinst, I second that... also because the recovery phase and PT will be easier now than at 75.


----------



## Vegas_Asian

my work is being workshopped for the first time


----------



## intinst

Susan in VA said:


> Intinst, I second that... also because the recovery phase and PT will be easier now than at 75.


 The question is, how long will it take to recover to the point of doing my job, i.e. Carrying furniture up and down stairs of the aircraft, some of it weighing one to three hundred pounds.


----------



## Dana

Loonlover, so sorry about your loss.  Glad that you had 9 wonderful years to enjoy her, too.

My thump is more bad news about my mom's dog...  she got a second opinion and looks like there is nothing to be done.  He's been given 2-3 months to live.  Hard to believe since he still acts like nothing is wrong.  He has been a total joy to play with and love.  He will REALLY be missed and my parents are gonna be so hurt when he goes.


----------



## drenee

Loonlover, so sorry to hear about your loss.  
deb


----------



## NogDog

I'm going to have to stop reading this thread. I get too sad any time I read about others losing their cherished four-legged family members and being reminded how little time is likely left for me with Noggin (who's now 11).


----------



## Susan in VA

<sigh> Enjoy every minute you have with him. And go read the _other _thread to feel better.


----------



## Annalog

DH has a virus (trojan) on his laptop.     I hope it has not done too much damage. Wish me luck in removing it.


----------



## Annalog

Cobbie said:


> I'm in awe of your technical abilities. I have to spend hours with tech support...with them doing all the work so I shouldn't complain.
> 
> Good luck.


Thanks. In this case it is not so much technical abilities as running the virus software, following instructions on the virus software site, and being paranoid. 

Update: Part of the cleanup of the computer required booting from the start up CD and using the Recovery Console to manually delete 300+ files and directories; each one had to be identified individually. This was followed by editing the registry. Not fun but I think I was successful. I am waiting for the final scan to finish. I will know tomorrow if it is a "clean" computer. 

Second update: STILL not a clean computer; grrr!


----------



## Annalog

STILL fighting viruses on DH's computer! It turns out there were several. I think I have it down to two. Taking a break from virus fighting until after we take the granddaughters back to their mom. (This is partly Thump  and Bump . )


----------



## Anju 

Feeling guilty for just sitting around and reading!  But I'm SUPPOSED to rest


----------



## Dana

Anju No. 469 said:


> Feeling guilty for just sitting around and reading! But I'm SUPPOSED to rest


Don't "thump" yourself! 

My thump is a woman, fellow Bible study student, who doesn't understand why I love to use my Kindle Bible instead of a DTB for class....... She questions me about it every week even though she has no apparent interest in buying/using one.


----------



## mlewis78

My thump is the headaches I've had the past two days because of the work going on from early AM to 4PM on the roof.  This really needs to be done, but the drilling noise is excruciating.  My apt. is on the top floor, so it's right over me.  (Went out as soon as I could, of course.)


----------



## Alle Meine Entchen

my thump is the weather.  It's snowing right now and when it snows or rains, the change in pressure gives me migranes.  It's hard to be a mom or wife when you can't stand up w/out the world spinning or being nauseas.


----------



## luvmy4brats

My cat (the evil Achmed that I talk about from time to time) woke me up this morning when she ran across my face. I'm not quite sure why she did it, I think maybe another cat was chasing her. Either that or she decided to rip my nose off. Luckily, she missed my eye.

Here's a most unflattering picture:


----------



## Susan in VA

Oh, my!  You were very lucky there that EvilCat missed your eyes.


----------



## mlewis78

My thump is all the rain we've been having for the past two days and more to come.


----------



## Annalog

luvmy4brats said:


> My cat (the evil Achmed that I talk about from time to time) woke me up this morning when she ran across my face. I'm not quite sure why she did it, I think maybe another cat was chasing her. Either that or she decided to rip my nose off. Luckily, she missed my eye.


Very glad she missed your eye!


----------



## drenee

It's great no one has had many thumps worth posting lately.  
Unfortunately I am having a thump kind of day.  I have developed some kind of 
a rash and woke me on several occasions this morning.  Finally at 4:50a.m. I decided
to just stay awake.  The rash has started in the area of the radiation treatments, 
but during the day today has moved to other areas of my chest.  I called the
oncologist/radiologist.  Not sure if they'll know what it is, but seemed the right place
to start.  I did pick up some Benadryl gel and that has helped give some relief.
deb


----------



## drenee

Thank you, Cobbie.  It was irritating for a few days, weeks actually, and now it's getting unbearable.
It's not really painful, just itchy, and red and blistery.  Yuck.
deb


----------



## drenee

I KNOW!!!!
And I can't exactly scratch when I'm at work.  Good thing is I've had short days this week.
deb


----------



## Annalog

I don't know if it will make a difference with your rash, but I was reminded very recently that putting refrigerated Benadryl gel on the blistery rash from scorpion plant helps more than room temperature Benadryl gel.


----------



## OliviaD

Being sick all night and expecting my DH to coddle and then finding out that he was also sick.... *sigh*


----------



## drenee

Annalog said:


> I don't know if it will make a difference with your rash, but I was reminded very recently that putting refrigerated Benadryl gel on the blistery rash from scorpion plant helps more than room temperature Benadryl gel.


Thank you. The Benadryl is really helping a lot. I've only had to apply it twice today, as compared to 5 to 6 times the last couple of days. 
deb


----------



## Annalog

Glad it is helping. I also found that refrigerated aloe vera gel helps more on sunburns.


----------



## telracs

computer issues at work today making everyone unhappy.


----------



## Meredith Sinclair

Realized today that I forgot about the Austin Meet and did not even think about watching for date updates because I have been seriously busy... The date was set while I was away and I will be at my DD's play... It is her first "real" (outside of church) play! Of course I will enjoy the play but I really wanted to go to another meet... DD & I both enjoyed the last one.


----------



## Alle Meine Entchen

yesterday was my day of thumps.  

First, I tripped while stepping over the gate, crashing into a plastic pot that DH thoughtfully left in the middle of the floor and hurt my ankle (not enough to go to the drs, but enough to ache the rest of the day and night)

Next the Boss woke up cranky and screaming crying.  This did not abate when I changed her diaper and found the mother of all diaper rashes.

Then, when DH came home (knowing I had had a bad day) he kept following me around asking me if I were mad and if it were something he had done

and finally, I made myself some ramen noodles only to find out the sauce packet was stale (or something, it tasted aweful)


----------



## drenee

Hopefully you got all of the bad stuff out and today will be a "bump" day.
deb


----------



## Anju 

really great couple of days lately, today not so much.  Oh well, it will all get better


----------



## Annalog

Oh Dona, sorry to hear that today is not so good. Hoping for better days for you.


----------



## OliviaD

Hang in there, Dona, and be careful.  Things will get better, I know.

My thump for the day was at Wal-Mart.  My DH was looking at a lawn tractor and he asked the man who was helping him how to move the seat back.  Being ever helpful and already knowing that there is a twisty knob under the seat on the cheaper models, I watched as the man sat on the seat and adjusted everything from the gears to the blade height with no results before I offered my help.  He raised up the seat and looked at the knob in question and said "Nope!  That just connects the seat to the mower, ma'am!"  I turned away and smiled at another Wal-Mart man nearby.  The first man continued to search the machine for the mysterious handle for moving the seat back.  The second man said "Hey, Carl, there's a knob under the seat that moves it forward and back."  The man turned to him and said "You're dead wrong!"  Then my DH lifted the seat and twisted the knob.  The seat slid back.  The man said "Well, if you buy this today, you get a $100 gift card."  No apology, no admission of ignorance.  Nothing!  I ask you, how dumb is that?  He actually got mad because he was wrong... and to be corrected by a woman... but wait the story gets better....
I went back to the electronics to get a car charger for my phone.  I picked out the right one and a young man showed up immediately.  "Can I help you?" "Yes, I'm getting a car charger for my cell phone."  "That's the wrong one," he said taking it from me, replacing it on the rack and pulling off another one.
"I'm sorry, but that one won't work," I said.  
"Oh, yes!  It is the right one for your phone," he insisted.
I flipped open the little port for the usb and said "See, looky here, young man.  That one is way too big and I just bought one of those at Best Buy and had to take it back not more than an hour ago.  I need that one there, please."  I gestured to the first one.
He squinted at the phone and then got the other one for me.  "Oh, well, I see that they are changing all the new phones," he said.  
"Uh, huh," I nodded and smiled.  A Rumor Samsung is not a new fone.  Sorry.  I must really look dumb for even a little old lady, eh?


----------



## telracs

Realized that the MS walk is this Sunday and I forgot to ask friends to donate...


----------



## luvmy4brats

Wal-Mart is always a thump...


----------



## drenee

Our little town just put a super wal-mart in.  I avoid it like the plague.  
deb


----------



## drenee

^^LOL.


----------



## telracs

Cobbie said:


> Every time we go to our place in East Texas I go to Wal-Mart. I think it's fun! Must be something wrong with me.
> Don't answer that.


Must restrain self.....


----------



## Meredith Sinclair

Cobbie said:


> Every time we go to our place in East Texas I go to Wal-Mart. I think it's fun! Must be something wrong with me.
> Don't answer that.


East Texas? Where would that be Ms. Cobbie? Just wondering where you could be that WALMART would be* fun*!
And have you been to the Meet up thread lately? I left you a bit of a message there, rather than a PM...


----------



## telracs

Cobbie said:


> LOL!!! Why start now?


at least until your credit card bill gets paid...


----------



## telracs

Cobbie said:


> I'll let you know when that happens...sure, I will...trust me...


Well, I'll be nice until Sunday, at least.


----------



## Meredith Sinclair

Cobbie said:


> The big metropolis of Gilmer, Texas. Wal-Mart is THE place to go...for me, at least. Of course, I haven't been in a while. It might have changed...<she says, backpeddling, since she seems to be in the minority here and is being view as weird.>
> 
> Yes, I have been monitoring the Meet-up thread. Was getting dizzy...yes, we're coming Saturday...no, we can't...yes, we can on Sunday...it's in Salado...Olivia is going to Austin...dizzy, I say. But schedule permitting, and if the weather holds...remember last time...I'll be there.


OK... now you got ME confoosed!!  I did not get all of THAT in the thread...  Maybe I am TOO used to that kinda decision/indecision "making"...  Salado is a bit of a drive for us... like 210 miles each way... but I can do it... as long as it doesn't... *should I say it?...*... SNOW!  That WAS *wild* in Dallas!

OT: We rented four movies from Redbox and I fell asleep... and slept thru the first two!  Which DH said were So-So.... I got a few hours of "stolen sleep" and missed two bad movies!  But missed out on "quality time" with DH!   Maybe it should be a "Bump" instead.


----------



## Anju 

we have a Wally here in this small community of mostly gringoes - oh they were all excited about it - not me - after awhile they have found the prices are higher and they DON'T carry things that gringoes want   as if it was built just for them.  Me, I have not stepped foot in it and don't plan on it.  That's not a thump for me tho


----------



## Brenda Carroll

I must say something in defense of Wal-Mart. I go to Wal-mart several times a month and I buy millions of dollars worth of stuff from them. And tell me something... where else can you see and do and say the most outlandish things in public? One day, a little old lady was with her granddaughter (I'm sure) and her granddaughter had her approx. 1 month old child in the buggy. She's talking to a stocker-boy and using the four letter work... yeah the f-bomb profusely. So her grandmother says "Shhh, honey. The people..." And the girl said "Awww, shut up grandma. I don't


Spoiler



give a f... about


 these people." Granny turned to me and said "Oh, you know kids." I said "Since when do kids look like


Spoiler



undead hookers


 and talk like


Spoiler



sailors on crack


?" Whereupon, the undead hooker turned up her multi-pierced nose and scooted away from me.


----------



## drenee

Brendan, I would say I see those very same people in my courtroom.  
deb


----------



## Susan in VA

Brendan Carroll said:


> I said "Since when do kids look like
> 
> 
> Spoiler
> 
> 
> 
> undead hookers
> 
> 
> and talk like
> 
> 
> Spoiler
> 
> 
> 
> sailors on crack
> 
> 
> ?"


This is the kind of thing I always wish I had the nerve to really say.


----------



## Brenda Carroll

drenee said:


> Brendan, I would say I see those very same people in my courtroom.
> deb


I know what you mean, Miss Deb. I went to the zoo in Houston with a dear friend of mine once a while back and I saw a couple dressed in Goth replete with fangs. They were pushing one of those big black perambulators like you used to see in old Sherlock Holmes movies. I thought it was a joke or something, but they had an actual 'human' infant in the thing and when they saw me looking at them, they actually hissed at me, vampire style. You just never know what you'll see next or hear.


Susan in VA said:


> This is the kind of thing I always wish I had the nerve to really say.


I guess my former occupation of over twenty years makes it easier for me to let my opinions fly free. Besides what more could she say without risk of being arrested?


----------



## Susan in VA

Brendan Carroll said:


> I guess my former occupation of over twenty years makes it easier for me to let my opinions fly free.


Are you going to share with us what that was?


----------



## Brenda Carroll

That is why I usually mention on the bump thread the fact that I don't have to go to work anymore.  I worked for the Texas Department of Criminal Justice for over twenty-three years inside male prison units as a supervisor of officers and offenders.  And it never, ever failed to surprise me day after day just how low human beings can sink on both sides of the fence.  On the other hand, I saw some miraculous events.  I might just write a book about it some day.


----------



## Susan in VA

That book might turn out to be on the required reading list for people going into the justice/corrections field!


----------



## Anju 

Brendan - that is priceless!  I am SOOOO proud of you for saying that


----------



## NogDog

Found a small growth on one of Noggin's hind feet. I'll be calling the vet later this morning for an appointment. He had a larger growth near the groin removed a little over a year ago which was benign, so I'll be losing sleep until (hopefully) the same is determined for this one. He, of course, is sleeping soundly as I type this.


----------



## Susan in VA

Keeping my fingers crossed for Noggin!  Please keep us posted.


----------



## luvmy4brats

Fingers crossed for Noggin!

My thump is I have a horrible case of hiccups and can't sleep. I had to leave the bedroom so I don't wake up my husband.


----------



## NogDog

Noggin says thanks for all the good wishes.

It's been a long time since I had a really bad case of hiccups, but the one sure-fire cure that works for me is the drinking some water from the opposite side of the glass trick (i.e.: you have to bend over to do it, which means you have to swallow very carefully to prevent water from draining down into your nose, which I think is part of the secret -- the other part being that you are concentrating on the cure instead of the hiccups.  )


----------



## Susan in VA

In my childhood that was known as "Seven Sips From the Wrong Side".  Because of course it only works if you take exactly seven sips.


----------



## drenee

Any updates for Noggin?
deb


----------



## Brenda Carroll

Another Wal-Mart thump. Sometimes I wonder if they even like my money? But this was a customer not an employee or a product. She looked like a nice little old lady... yep! So you already know. Anyhow, she was holding up the line because she didn't believe the Brita Water Filter pitcher she had in her cart cost what the register scanned. Since I was tired of waiting while the _Associates_ struggled to find a manager, I employed my super-human photographic memory and quickly located the item in the sales paper I had in my hand. I said "Excuse me, madame, but I believe this pictograph correctly displays the selfsame pitcher in question at the very same price indicated on the LED display now showing on the register." Madame snatched the paper from me, glanced down the page and said "No, sir! That is the faucet version!" She then threw the sales paper into her empty cart and turned her attention back to the embarrassed salesclerk who had what appeared to be razor wire tats covering both his forearms and glass specimen sample jars stuck through both his earlobes. Fortunately, I had another salespaper (you see they are quite commonly left in the shopping carts by the previous tenants), whereupon I found the pitcher again and said "Excuse me, again, madame, but I believe if you will cast your eyes slightly below and to the left of the... faucet version, you will see the exact pitcher you have there for the exact price on the register."
To wit she exclaimed "Oh, I do believe it is the same pitcher!" She turned to the salesclerk and said "I'm so sorry, but that's OK, I don't want the pitcher." To wit I, having received no apology or thankyou for my trouble said "It is not OK, madame, that you have been holding up this line with your silliness for over ten minutes and now you do not wish to purchase the item in question! You should be made to purchase not only that item, but you should be charged a parking fee as well!" After which I laughed evilly. She refused to look at me while she paid her bill, checked my own shopping cart twice to see if she had left anything in MY cart and then started away from the counter. When I pushed my cart up to the bagging area, she suddenly returned, pushed my shopping cart aside and checked all the bags on the bag spinner device thingy to see if she'd left anything behind before giving me a scathing look. I turned my attention to the tatted fellow and he said "Hi! How are you today?!" I replied "Tis nobler in the mind to suffer the slings and arrows of outrageous fortune, than offer aid to Wal-Mart shoppers."  (Based on a true story... unfortunately)


----------



## drenee

Brendon, your Walmart thumps are quite entertaining.  
I'm thinking we may need to start a Brendon's Excellent Adventures at Walmart thread.
deb


----------



## Brenda Carroll

I have been thinking of doing just that and allowing all Wal-Mart shoppers to post their own stories.  Of course, there is the stigma attached to being a Wal-Mart shopper which I addressed on a thread on the Book Bazaar in an effort to cheer up a fellow author, but it might be worth looking into...


----------



## Meredith Sinclair

Brendan Carroll said:


> "It is not OK, madame, that you have been holding up this line with your silliness for over ten minutes and now you do not wish to purchase the item in question! You should be made to purchase not only that item, but you should be charged a parking fee as well!" After which I laughed evilly. She refused to look at me while she paid her bill, checked my own shopping cart twice to see if she had left anything in MY cart and then started away from the counter. When I pushed my cart up to the bagging area, she suddenly returned, pushed my shopping cart aside and checked all the bags on the bag spinner device thingy to see if she'd left nothing behind before giving me a scathing look. I turned my attention to the tatted fellow and he said "Hi! How are you today?!" I replied "Tis nobler in the mind to suffer the slings and arrows of outrageous fortune, than offer aid to Wal-Mart shoppers."  (Based on a true story... unfortunately)


BRENDAN! You... DID...NOT... *REEEEEALLY * say that to MY Grandmother!!!!...... Did you


----------



## NogDog

drenee said:


> Any updates for Noggin?
> deb


Thanks for asking.

The vet says the growth is not tumorous. (I don't remember the technical name she used, but it's just something local to the skin.) Since Noggin does not appear to be bothered by it in any way, we'll just keep an eye on it and leave it as is unless it begins to bother him or starts to grow noticeably.


----------



## Brenda Carroll

So! She really was your grandmother, Miss Meredith? I thought as much and asked her, but she denied it. Is this her?







I snapped it with my cell phone.



Anju No. 469 said:


> Brendan - that is priceless! I am SOOOO proud of you for saying that


Thank you, Miss Anju, someone has to say it, right?


----------



## Meredith Sinclair

Brendan Carroll said:


> So! She really was your grandmother, Miss Meredith? I thought as much and asked her, but she denied it. Is this her?BRENDAN!!!      You should NOT go 'round snapping pictures of GRANNY in her nite-nite clothes!
> 
> Thanks for asking.
> 
> The vet says the growth is not tumorous. (I don't remember the technical name she used, but it's just something local to the skin.) Since Noggin does not appear to be bothered by it in any way, we'll just keep an eye on it and leave it as is unless it begins to bother him or starts to grow noticeably.


I totally missed this update... due to _someone_  distracting me....

Congrats on Noggin's health... I saw Ms. Deb had asked earlier but did not see your response...


----------



## Anju 

wonderful news nogdog!  You need to post that in the bump thread as well!


----------



## Meredith Sinclair

Cobbie said:


> Nogdog, I know the news is a great relief.
> 
> I propose we have a National Kindle Meet-up at Brendens's Wal-Mart. We can all follow him around and be entertained. Congratulations, Brenden, on saying what needed to be said.


Co-ooooobie... you don't like my Granny?!


----------



## patrisha w.

OliviaD said:


> Being sick all night and expecting my DH to coddle and then finding out that he was also sick.... *sigh*


 I am in almost the same situation. My partner Fred is fighting valiantly against a killer cold with cough and runny nose. I have been waiting on him, hand and foot. Today I started my version of it! I was really sorry to tell him he would have to get his own drinks but even more sorry that no one is waiting hand and foot on me because he although he is feeling better, he isn't really well enough to do for me what I have been doing for him! And to give him his fair dues, if he wasn't feeling bad, he definitely would be helping me. Poor timing on my part!

Patrisha


----------



## Brenda Carroll

Cobbie said:


> Nogdog, I know the news is a great relief.
> 
> I propose we have a National Kindle Meet-up at Brendens's Wal-Mart. We can all follow him around and be entertained. Congratulations, Brenden, on saying what needed to be said.


That would be easy, Miss Cobbie. We could just meet at any given local Super Wal-Mart at any given time of the day on any given day of the week and Voila! There would be trouble to attend to and I, Super-Sarcast, would save the day with my witty retort, quick come-backs and acid remarks. Of course, I may have to eventually start wearing body armor and carrying a can of pepper spray... But these things are not confined to Wal-Mart. Just to be fair, allow me to recount an incident that occurred in a.... ta-dah!!! Mall Super Expensive Coffee Shop located in a super-expensive bookstore where I was trying to impress my super-critical mother, God bless her sweet little soul.

I was standing in a rather long line. A skinny fellow with a big nose and a perpetually partially open mouth was working at a snail's pace behind the counter. There were no other snails present. The line was moving very slowly as everyone waited patiently to plunk down $7.95 for a cup of their favorite coffee flavored concoction. (Mine of course would be nearer $20 because my blessed mother wished to enjoy some biscotti with her frappaccino.) There were four people in front of me and three people behind me. The line was so long, we had to make a gap for people trying to get from one side of the shop to the other. The lady in front of me crossed the gap and I maintained the opening politely.

Suddenly, out of nowhere, two fellows of possibly Middle-Eastern descent walked in speaking to each other rapidly in their highly invigorating native tongue. At first, I thought they were going to pass through the gap in the line, but then discovered that they were, instead, set upon filling the gap with their bodies.
Everyone behind me moaned aloud, but they did not slow in their chatter. I noticed my mother's eyes popping out of her head and caught that old familiar look of "What the h... are you waiting for?"

I politely tapped the nearest fellow on the shoulder and said "Excuse me, friend." He glanced back, ignored me and continued to talk to his companion.

I tapped his shoulder again, a little harder and he turned to cast a disdainful look at me. I said "In the land you come from, have they not invented the line?" I asked him and smiled my best condescending smile because he had already pegged me as an idiot
.
"Excuse me?" he said. "What do you want? Why did you touch me?" His attitude left much to be desired.

"The line," I explained. "People in this country form lines like this one whenever there is a need to wait for services such as that rendered by our solitary coffee artist in attendance at the counter. I believe that these people behind me would agree that you have broken a cardinal rule of order by inserting yourselves in the middle of this line, not only blocking the flow of traffic, but causing them to wait even longer to throw their money away on these frivolous, yet dreadfully over-priced drinks." Having said this, I heard a small cheer go up behind me.
The two fellows in question quickly vacated the premises immediately even though I was quite prepared to explain how the line worked. Now some might say that I was rude to them because they were of Middle Estern appearance, but that is NOT true. I was rude to them because they were idiots and idiots come in all colors, all races, all religions, all financial circumstances, all educational levels, etc., etc., etc. (Based on an actual incident. Names are withheld because I didn't know anyone in the store but my dearest mother.)
Forgive me for speaking out, but enough is enough!


----------



## Susan in VA

<giggle> Oh Brendan, you're a breath of fresh air! I sooo wish someone would really talk to Obnoxious People in that way.


----------



## Meredith Sinclair

Susan in VA said:


> <giggle> Oh Brendan, you're a breath of fresh air! I sooo wish someone would really talk to Obnoxious People in that way.


Suuuu-zan....  Ya don't belieeeeeve him??


----------



## Susan in VA

Note that he said "based on", which is a euphemism for "has some remote and tenuous connection to reality".


----------



## Meredith Sinclair

Cobbie said:


> Of course, I believe him. Brenden wouldn't lie. Just ask his mother.
> 
> I was getting sleepy when I found this thread but Brenden has taken care of that. Good thing our master bedroom to which DH has retired is on the other end of the house. I would have easily awakened him by now.


 


Susan in VA said:


> Note that he said "based on", which is a euphemism for "has some remote and tenuous connection to reality".


Oooooohhhh...    I thought it meant... neeee-ver miiiind...


----------



## Anju 

I believe him!  My brother probably would have done the same thing so there are folks that can do it and get away with it


----------



## BTackitt

/pout
I guess nobody liked the Hunky wallpapers I put up yesterday..
Oh well.. More eye-candy for me.


----------



## Meredith Sinclair

Found out today...   My DH thinks Girl Scout (Lemonades) cookies grow on trees... He decided a while back that since I gave up everything for Lent he could sell my case of Caramel Delights... I was not sooo upset about that because I knew I had my standby cookies... Then today _that_ *case* of _Lemonades_ disappeared!!!!   He said he thought they were EXTRA!!!! Whereas HIS Thin Mints case still "resides" in our pantry... He said "nobody wanted THIN MINTS... they all want Lemonades..." Well,


Spoiler



DANG IT!!!


 So did DD & I... HENCE the reason I bought them for US... Not his crew at work!


----------



## Susan in VA

Oh, Meredith!! How _could_ he!!


----------



## Meredith Sinclair

Susan in VA said:


> Oh, Meredith!! How _could_ he!!


Uhhhh...


Spoiler



He's a MAN!


 Act first... ask no questions...(instead of ask questions later as is the "norm") DD almost cried... We had planned on giving 3 boxes to Olivia at the Austin meet up and the rest were ours... a box a month until next SEASON!... I really don't know what made him decide to do it... think I will mosey on down there tomorrow after work and see which office girl has _my_ cookies!  All of this and the kidney stone is still wreaking havoc!


----------



## ValeriGail

Oh.My.God!

Thats pretty much all I got!

Oh.My.God!  

He sold your caramel delights and lived to make the same mistake again??!!!!!!!    You must be nicer than me.  

My husband would probably do the same thing though.  Gets it in his brain that if its sitting there for a while, then we must not want it.


----------



## Brenda Carroll

Meredith Sinclair said:


> Uhhhh...
> 
> 
> Spoiler
> 
> 
> 
> He's a MAN!
> 
> 
> Act first... ask no questions...(instead of ask questions later as is the "norm") DD almost cried... We had planned on giving 3 boxes to Olivia at the Austin meet up and the rest were ours... a box a month until next SEASON!... I really don't know what made him decide to do it... think I will mosey on down there tomorrow after work and see which office girl has _my_ cookies!  All of this and the kidney stone is still wreaking havoc!


I should think that you would have known better than to leave Lemonades unprotected or Caramel Delites...


Spoiler



my God, woman!


 You should have sent them to me and I would have kept them for you. We could have worked out something like a schedule where I would have sent the cookies to you one box a year or something... who is this Olivia? Do you believe that you can trust just anyone with GS Cookies? DH's being


Spoiler



MEN


 aside! This is exactly the reason I wouldn't have one either! LOL.   Sorry for your loss. Sympathy card forthcoming.


----------



## Brenda Carroll

Susan in VA said:


> Note that he said "based on", which is a euphemism for "has some remote and tenuous connection to reality".


Yes, I said_ based on _ because I can't remember the exact words, but I really did do that and afterwards I kept looking for the PC police to show up and drag me off to their dungeon for interrogation or something. 
I had another encounter (thump) with a pair of foreign business fellows recently. A father and son operation selling used cars... yes, I know used cars *sigh*. They were from Nigeria. I should have known from the name of the place which I will not post but sounded like something straight out of "Tarzan"  and was unbelievable in the first place (I thought there was a logical explanation for it... there wasn't ). Anyhow, they listed a Lincoln LS with great mileage, great looks, great everything and I had been looking for another Lincoln to invest in since I had to sell my baby, my girl, my beautiful Mark VIII... *another bigger sigh* . So I travel about four hours to get to Zimbabwe Express and when I pull in, I say to myself "Self you have made a serious miscalculation here." Oh, they were friendly enough. The car was a clunker, over-priced, smelly and in need of a new front grill.  Previous owner: Oh, yeah! Enterprise Car Rentals!!  The mileage? They had inadvertantly left off a zero.. but, hey! _What's a zero if not nothing, eh, my brother?_ Big . The bad thing was that the son wanted to sell the car. He kept knocking off the price and knocking off the price until finally Big Daddy said "What is the matter with you, my son?  Do you not wish to feed your wife and your children?" Whereupon, they had a huge misunderstanding in their native tongue that sounded very personal and none-too-brotherly . I finally told them I would sleep on it and let them know on the morrow. When they called the next day, I said that the mileage was too high and the grill was broken. Son said "OH! My goodness, gracious, Mr. Carroll! You should have said something. I would have fixed it myself immediately ." Like I said, they were nice and they were entertaining, but carsalesmen they were not!


----------



## Anju 

Meredith -


Spoiler



I understand there are some good websites that tell you how to get rid of blood on the carpet 


Is your DH still able to walk around and function? Mine would never ever ever do that because he knows I would be very unhappy and probably bop him with my walker a few times 

My thump today, and if the mods want to delete this it's fine, but I go to the Intro and Welcome thread and really enjoy meeting new people from all over the world, but it appears that it is nothing but "new" authors trying to sell their books. Got news for them since that is obviously the only reason they are here I ain't a gonna buy from them, we have too many established/interactive/authors that join in our discussions and fun. I'll re-read Gertie, Ricky, Branden, Jeff, Mike, Thumper, Rye, etc., first. Sorry - off my soapbox!


----------



## intinst

Anju No. 469 said:


> Meredith -
> 
> 
> Spoiler
> 
> 
> 
> I understand there are some good websites that tell you how to get rid of blood on the carpet
> 
> 
> Is your DH still able to walk around and function? Mine would never ever ever do that because he knows I would be very unhappy and probably bop him with my walker a few times
> 
> My thump today, and if the mods want to delete this it's fine, but I go to the Intro and Welcome thread and really enjoy meeting new people from all over the world, but it appears that it is nothing but "new" authors trying to sell their books. Got news for them since that is obviously the only reason they are here I ain't a gonna buy from them, we have too many established/interactive/authors that join in our discussions and fun. I'll re-read Gertie, Ricky, Branden, Jeff, Mike, Thumper, Rye, etc., first. Sorry - off my soapbox!


Room up there beside you for me?
I wish that there where some way to separate the author promo from the people who are readers in the introductions as well.
I don't greet the ones that go"Hi I'm new, buy my book!" If they say that they read on a Kindle, I am much happier to post my welcome greeting with the links t get started. Seems a waste if all they're going to do is come here a time or two pimping their book. I'll get down now, too.


----------



## Gertie Kindle

intinst said:


> Room up there beside you for me?
> I wish that there where some way to separate the author promo from the people who are readers in the introductions as well.
> I don't greet the ones that go"Hi I'm new, buy my book!" If they say that they read on a Kindle, I am much happier to post my welcome greeting with the links t get started. Seems a waste if all they're going to do is come here a time or two pimping their book. I'll get down now, too.


Aren't you guys glad you knew me when? 

My thump was actually yesterday. I always take my netbook with me to GS's TKD and I get quite a bit of work done. Okay, so sometimes I watch dance videos, but that's just for inspiration, you understand.

Anyway, rude cell phone person in the parent's room last night. Gabbed for over an hour, laughing, screaming, yelling. Must have been quite a conversation, but it was in Spanish. Hey, maybe I'm ticked off because I couldn't eavesdrop?  Headache!


----------



## Victorine

> My thump today, and if the mods want to delete this it's fine, but I go to the Intro and Welcome thread and really enjoy meeting new people from all over the world, but it appears that it is nothing but "new" authors trying to sell their books. Got news for them since that is obviously the only reason they are here I ain't a gonna buy from them, we have too many established/interactive/authors that join in our discussions and fun. I'll re-read Gertie, Ricky, Branden, Jeff, Mike, Thumper, Rye, etc., first. Sorry - off my soapbox!


Sorry, you're probably talking about me. 

I did see your welcome message... thank you! Didn't mean to offend... was just trying to introduce myself. You don't have to buy my book! 

Hope I don't step on everyone's toes here. Didn't mean to!! *slinks away*

Vicki


----------



## Susan in VA

Dona and intinst, I do agree with you, BUT I'd also like to point out that there have been a_ few_ new authors recently who jumped in with both feet and joined the fun -- yes they mentioned their books, but apart from that they had non-book conversations and made jokes and posted pictures and such. Not all new ones are pushy, and I'd hate for the "nice" ones to feel they were being included in the group that's being complained about.


----------



## intinst

Susan in VA said:


> Dona and intinst, I do agree with you, BUT I'd also like to point out that there have been a_ few_ new authors recently who jumped in with both feet and joined the fun -- yes they mentioned their books, but apart from that they had non-book conversations and made jokes and posted pictures and such. Not all new ones are pushy, and I'd hate for the "nice" ones to feel they were being included in the group that's being complained about.


Yes, I know and do welcome those. My problem is with the ones who post once then never again or only to push their book. I love to have authors participate in KB, and no I don't think the have to own a Kindle, though I believe it would help them see formatting issues. I am sorry if I came across a little terse., 11 days till knee replacement and I am a little cross from pain/ edgy about surgery/ an old curmudgeon anyway.


----------



## Jeff

intinst said:


> My problem is with the ones who post once then never again or only to push their book. I love to have authors participate in KB, and no I don't think the have to own a Kindle, though I believe it would help them see formatting issues.


----------



## Susan in VA

intinst said:


> 11 days till knee replacement and I am a little cross from pain/ edgy about surgery/ an old curmudgeon anyway.


A big virtual hug to you, intinst.


----------



## Gertie Kindle

Eight weeks of writing and revising a Harry Potter play for my HP Book Club kids to put on in the Reader's Theater. Eight weeks of them practicing and making costumes. Then one teacher brings in three groups, they ran way overtime, and my kids were only allowed to put on two pages.


----------



## Anju 

You are right Susan, but it appears the majority don't join in.  The ones that do join in I check out their works because they are not here just to promo.  Vicki that includes you, you have been posting all over the place like you are not just promoting your works so you can quit slinking.

Thanks intinst and Jeff, for supporting me.


----------



## Jeff

Gertie Kindle 'a/k/a Margaret Lake' said:


> Eight weeks of writing and revising a Harry Potter play for my HP Book Club kids to put on in the Reader's Theater. Eight weeks of them practicing and making costumes. Then one teacher brings in three groups, they ran way overtime, and my kids were only allowed to put on two pages.


Oh no. That's awful.



Anju No. 469 said:


> Thanks intinst and Jeff, for supporting me.


When you're right, you're right.


----------



## Victorine

> Vicki that includes you, you have been posting all over the place like you are not just promoting your works so you can quit slinking.


 Thanks! I'll unslink now. (At least I would if that were a real word. LOL)

Vicki


----------



## Casse

Home sick tonight missing my DF's birthday dinner


----------



## Gertie Kindle

Victorine said:


> Thanks! I'll unslink now. (At least I would if that were a real word. LOL)
> 
> Vicki


We'll make it an official KB word.


----------



## Victorine

> We'll make it an official KB word.


Yay! My own word!

I should use it more often. Ooh, it's almost bed time. "Kids, time to unslink up the stairs for bed!"

Okay... maybe not.



Vicki


----------



## Gertie Kindle

Victorine said:


> Yay! My own word!
> 
> I should use it more often. Ooh, it's almost bed time. "Kids, time to unslink up the stairs for bed!"
> 
> Okay... maybe not.
> 
> 
> 
> Vicki


How do you like my unslinky dress?


----------



## Victorine

Ha ha ha ha ha!  That's great!

Wish I looked that good in an unslinky dress!  LOL!

Vicki


----------



## Susan in VA

Unslinky = How you feel when you've gained ten pounds.


----------



## Gertie Kindle

Susan in VA said:


> Unslinky = How you feel when you've gained ten pounds.


Unslinkiest = when you've gained forty pounds and your best friends are Ben & Jerry.


----------



## Victorine

Hee hee!

Unslinker - One who puts on a strappy little thing, looks in the mirror, and takes it off again.


----------



## Susan in VA

Unslinkitude = the state of being at home in your flannel jammies snarfing a pint of ice cream from the container.


----------



## Betsy the Quilter

My thump was discovering that my iThingy cable thingy that I thought was going to be delivered today won't be delivered til Monday.  Well, not a very serious bump.  I can wait.

By the way folks, about authors in the Introductions thread....try to remember that authors are people too.    We ask that ALL our members stop by and tell us about themselves.  If someone's an author, it's not unreasonable to talk about his or her books....though I'll admit some of them just post their sales pitch.  ) And at the same time, we have non-author members who join, introduce themselves, and then we don't hear much from them. Just saying'.

Betsy


----------



## Victorine

> My thump was discovering that my iThingy cable thingy that I thought was going to be delivered today won't be delivered til Monday.


Oh yeah, this is the thump thread. I was having too much fun with the unslinkables I forgot!

Well, my thump today was this darn head ache that won't go away. 

But I'm laughing so much about the unslinking that I'm not thinking about it so much!

Vicki


----------



## Jeff

My thump today was that a big storm tore up our deck cover early this morning. Because we have a family cook-out planned for tomorrow I spent most of the day doing temporary repairs to make it safe and usable. It turns out, by end of day, that only three of the ten family members that we expected are going to be able to come. 

Tomorrow, after the very small cook-out, I'll tear down the cover and start building a new one that will stand up to a gale force wind.


----------



## Betsy the Quilter

Jeff, sorry about your damage and your "smallened" cookout.  That's always disappointing.

Betsy


----------



## Susan in VA

Yes, how very unslinky.


----------



## luvmy4brats

Ah Jeff, that bites. If I were closer, I'd invite myself to your cookout, bring all the BRATs and spend the day telling you what a fantastic job you did on the deck cover, all while trying to keep the boy from climbing all over it. Heck, he'd probably want to help you build a new one. He's getting quite handy with the table saw (KIDDING) but he is handy with regular hand tools.


----------



## Anju 

Just glad you didn't get one of them tornado thingies your way Jeff!

Hope no one else on KB were affected.


----------



## Anju 

The unslinky dress definitely needs a Betsy hat!


----------



## Betsy the Quilter

luvmy4brats said:


> Ah Jeff, that bites. If I were closer, I'd invite myself to your cookout, bring all the BRATs and spend the day telling you what a fantastic job you did on the deck cover, all while trying to keep the boy from climbing all over it. Heck, he'd probably want to help you build a new one. He's getting quite handy with the table saw (KIDDING) but he is handy with regular hand tools.


The youngest Grandson, when he was about 4, was watching a repairman work on the stove at their house...after a few minutes, he said "I could do that if i was taller." And that's his philosophy of life. He always thought he was the same age as his five-year-older brother; just much shorter.

They say Buddha was born fully grown (I ache thinking of his mother ); that reminds me of Alex.

Betsy


----------



## Jeff

Haha. Thanks. My great-grandson will be more than all the help I need. I'll try to remember to take pictures of him helping.


----------



## Brenda Carroll

There aren't enough hours in the day when I'm spending time with good friends.


----------



## Jeff

Brendan Carroll said:


> There aren't enough hours in the day when I'm spending time with good friends.


That sounds like it could also be a bump.


----------



## Gertie Kindle

Victorine said:


> Hee hee!
> 
> Unslinker - One who puts on a strappy little thing, looks in the mirror, and takes it off again.


 



Susan in VA said:


> Unslinkitude = the state of being at home in your flannel jammies snarfing a pint of ice cream from the container.


----------



## Gertie Kindle

Anju No. 469 said:


> The unslinky dress definitely needs a Betsy hat!


Okay.


----------



## Gertie Kindle

Jeff said:


> My thump today was that a big storm tore up our deck cover early this morning. Because we have a family cook-out planned for tomorrow I spent most of the day doing temporary repairs to make it safe and usable. It turns out, by end of day, that only three of the ten family members that we expected are going to be able to come.
> 
> Tomorrow, after the very small cook-out, I'll tear down the cover and start building a new one that will stand up to a gale force wind.


Silly question of the day. I've had a deck, but it never had a cover. Is a cover like a roof? An overhang? What you use to cover-up when you're feeling unslinky?

Hope your temp repairs work out okay. Sounds like you have a big job ahead of you tomorrow.


----------



## Jeff

Gertie Kindle 'a/k/a Margaret Lake' said:


> Silly question of the day. I've had a deck, but it never had a cover. Is a cover like a roof? An overhang?


I guess "pergola" would be more accurate.



Gertie Kindle 'a/k/a Margaret Lake' said:


> What you use to cover-up when you're feeling unslinky?


I hope to never feel slinky.


----------



## Gertie Kindle

Jeff said:


> I guess "pergola" would be more accurate.


Okay, now I can see it.



> I hope to never feel slinky.


The masculine is "to slink"


----------



## NogDog

Warning: a serious "thump" follows, along with an unsolicited political message. Read at your own risk.

I found out yesterday that a neighbor whom I only knew slightly and who died a couple days ago apparently was a suicide. I spent most of last night tossing and turning, wondering how much of that was a result of his being unemployed for the last year or so, and then wishing there were some way to make every Wall Street fat cat and lobbyist as well as each US congressman attend his funeral and then tell his widow why they don't think any new financial regulations are needed.

Thanks for letting me vent.

*deep sigh*


----------



## Victorine

My thump today was my 8 year old getting sick and throwing up all day.  

But really, after reading other people's thumps, mine isn't so bad.

I hope everyone's day gets better!

Vicki


----------



## Gertie Kindle

Victorine said:


> My thump today was my 8 year old getting sick and throwing up all day.
> 
> But really, after reading other people's thumps, mine isn't so bad.
> 
> I hope everyone's day gets better!
> 
> Vicki


I hope your eight year old gets better.


----------



## Victorine

Gertie Kindle 'a/k/a Margaret Lake' said:


> I hope your eight year old gets better.


Thank you Gertie! He's moaning and holding his stomach, but hasn't thrown up in the last hour, so I'll take it as a good sign. I just gave him a fever reducer, and that usually perks the kids up. 

Vicki


----------



## Susan in VA

NogDog said:


> Warning: a serious "thump" follows


I read this far and instantly had tears in my eyes because my first thought was _oh no, bad news about Noggin_. Very glad that's not the case.

Sorry about your neighbor.

And venting is what this thread is for, isn't it?


----------



## Meredith Sinclair

Susan in VA said:


> I read this far and instantly had tears in my eyes because my first thought was _oh no, bad news about Noggin_.


Me too...  Sorry about your neighbor... wish all the unemployment offices had counselors available for the people who need it... Sorry again. I am glad your Noggin is OK.


----------



## NogDog

Susan in VA said:
 

> I read this far and instantly had tears in my eyes because my first thought was _oh no, bad news about Noggin_. Very glad that's not the case.
> 
> Sorry about your neighbor.
> 
> And venting is what this thread is for, isn't it?





Meredith Sinclair said:


> Me too...  Sorry about your neighbor... wish all the unemployment offices had counselors available for the people who need it... Sorry again. I am glad your Noggin is OK.


Fortunately Noggin is doing great for someone his age (about 12-1/2). The vet gave him his annual check-up while I had him in earlier this week, and his weight is good (I'm jealous), teeth are good (ditto) and he didn't flinch a bit when he got his shots. However, his thump for the week was that they then trimmed his nails, and he just hates that more than anything else in the world -- at least the way he complains, you'd think so. But as a reward he then got to go see my parents that evening, whom he loves almost as much as me.


----------



## Meredith Sinclair

NogDog said:


> Fortunately Noggin is doing great for someone his age (about 12-1/2). The vet gave him his annual check-up while I had him in earlier this week, and his weight is good (I'm jealous), teeth are good (ditto) and he didn't flinch a bit when he got his shots. However, his thump for the week was that they then trimmed his nails, and he just hates that more than anything else in the world -- at least the way he complains, you'd think so. But as a reward he then got to go see my parents that evening, whom he loves almost as much as me.


They probably REALLY spoil their GrandDog too!


----------



## NogDog

NogDog said:


> ...However, his thump for the week was that they then trimmed his nails, and he just hates that more than anything else in the world -- at least the way he complains, you'd think so...


Noggin just now reminded me about the other thing he hates: thunderstorms. (Guess what's rumbling it's way through the area now?)


----------



## Gertie Kindle

NogDog said:


> Noggin just now reminded me about the other thing he hates: thunderstorms. (Guess what's rumbling it's way through the area now?)


Thunderstorms woke me at 5:30 this morning. They didn't let up until about 10:00.


----------



## mamiller

Mr. VikingWarrior is back!


----------



## Anju 

Maureen is that a bump or thump!  I get them confused sometimes, bump is good, thump is not


----------



## drenee

My oldest son, his wife and two boys live in Altoona, PA.  About a two hour drive for me, depending on Pittsburgh traffic. 
My daughter moved to Ashville, NC a couple of years ago.  My youngest son has now decided to move to Ashville also.  
I never wanted to be one of those moms whose kids were spread out everywhere, but now I am.  
I'm happy he's going to be near his sister.  They're very close.  But as soon as this sinks in I'm probably going to spend an afternoon crying.  
I'm happy for him.  So many more opportunities in Ashville.  
deb


----------



## Anju 

deb at least they are on the same side of the country and not all that far away from you!


----------



## mamiller

Anju No. 469 said:


> Maureen is that a bump or thump! I get them confused sometimes, bump is good, thump is not


hahahaha..Anju, THANK YOU! You know I'm getting old. I was looking for the 'bump' thread and couldn't find it and thought...hmmm, maybe they renamed it to 'thump'.

I will retract my thump and go bump. I'm get black and blue in the process!!


----------



## drenee

Dona, you're exactly right.  I know it's a wonderful move for him.  
So many more opportunities for him.  
deb


----------



## Jeff

I have a very, very bad thump for all of us. Wait until you're sitting down to read it:



Spoiler



Jeff I'm in shock. Jimmy called me a few hours ago and Dona is dead. They were having lunch and she started having trouble breathing, not choking. He got her some water and a cold wash cloth. Call the doctor but she was gone by the time he got there and couldn't revive her. She will be cremated. I had talked to her this morning and she was in very good spirits and doing well. Please tell her friends for me. Thank you Carolyn


----------



## drenee

OMG, that just can't be true.  This is terrible.


----------



## luvmy4brats

Oh no. How awful.


----------



## corkyb

OMG, she just posted in this thread this morning.  I am shocked and saddened.  Rest in Peace, Dona.
Paula ny


----------



## Betsy the Quilter

I'm in tears...

Betsy


----------



## intinst

The world is a little sadder place today.


----------



## Victorine

Oh, that is terrible news.  I'm so sorry to hear it.

Vicki


----------



## Gertie Kindle

I just don't know what to say.  Dona was just getting ready to move into her new house. What a sweet lady. We'll all miss her.  

Jeff, I know you'll send our condolences to Carolyn and Dona's husband.


----------



## Brenda Carroll

This is just terrible, terrible news.  Surely we must all feel our own share of sorrow at losing her.


----------



## mamiller

No. No.  That just can't be.  She was just helping me this morning.  Oh no.


----------



## drenee

I know what you mean, Maureen.  She helped me today also.  And I'm not sure if I said thank you.
deb


----------



## Gertie Kindle

I can't be on KB any more tonight.  This is too upsetting.


----------



## Meredith Sinclair

Oh I feel so bad I can't hold back the tears... I Loved Dona. She was truly one of my first friends on the KB... I am at a loss for words... I....  Is there an address to send our condolences?


----------



## drenee

I know what you mean, Gertie.  But I'm having a hard time going to the Good Night thread.  
Dona was almost always the first one to say good night.
deb


----------



## Meredith Sinclair

Gertie Kindle 'a/k/a Margaret Lake' said:


> I can't be on KB any more tonight. This is too upsetting.


For me too. It's hard looking at the little Offline indicator.


----------



## Susan in VA

How very, very sad.  She was such a kind, sweet person.


----------



## Meredith Sinclair

drenee said:


> I know what you mean, Maureen. She helped me today also. And I'm not sure if I said thank you.
> deb


Deb, as kind as you are... your "Deb" at the end of your posts is a "Thank You" in my eyes... I am sure you did say it...


----------



## Annalog

Very sad news. Too  sad to write.


----------



## Blanche

Receiving an email from Amazon reporting that "Dead in the Family" by Charlaine Harris will not be released by the publisher in Kindle format... and there is no eta for when it will become available. I had a feeling this was in the air but was in denial. I have had it preordered for months. *ARGHHHHH!!! *   

Charlaine Harris is coming to my hometown and I just purchased tickets to go see her. I had planned to buy a dtb so I could attempt to get her signature. Not the same... just not the same...


----------



## kdawna

How sad for Jeff and those members of this board whose lives she touched with her kindness.
We never know how long we have....
  Brenda J.


----------



## Anne

My heart is broken about Dona


----------



## Betsy the Quilter

Blanche said:


> Receiving an email from Amazon reporting that "Dead in the Family" by Charlaine Harris will not be released by the publisher in Kindle format... and there is no eta for when it will become available. I had a feeling this was in the air but was in denial. I have had it preordered for months. *ARGHHHHH!!! *
> 
> Charlaine Harris is coming to my hometown and I just purchased tickets to go see her. I had planned to buy a dtb so I could attempt to get her signature. Not the same... just not the same...


That's a shame! I understand your disappointment...

Betsy


----------



## OliviaD

I came on to log a thump and learned of Dona's passing which saddened me in a completely different way than my thump for the day. I am deeply sorry for her passing.


----------



## Betsy the Quilter

Clearly, Dona's passing will be a major thump for the KBoards for some time to pass, and it certainly has put some things in perspective for me...

But that being said, I'm confident that she would want to hear about the small thumps that affect us daily!  

So let's mourn her passing, celebrate her life, and continue to post the small day to day thumps that we all have!  There's also another thread where you can celebrate her life if you haven't found it yet.

Betsy


----------



## DD

Jeff said:


> I have a very, very bad thump for all of us. Wait until you're sitting down to read it:
> 
> 
> 
> Spoiler
> 
> 
> 
> Jeff I'm in shock. Jimmy called me a few hours ago and Dona is dead. They were having lunch and she started having trouble breathing, not choking. He got her some water and a cold wash cloth. Call the doctor but she was gone by the time he got there and couldn't revive her. She will be cremated. I had talked to her this morning and she was in very good spirits and doing well. Please tell her friends for me. Thank you Carolyn


I'm so very sad and shocked by this. I saw the banner "Remembering Dona" and gathered that she had passed. I really had a hard time finding this original announcement in this thread which I normally don't read. I know it will be a shock to everyone anyway, but, perhaps this could be posted outside of this thread so the banner is not the first announcement of this tradgedy that people see. Just a suggestions.

Dona will be missed by all of us.


----------



## Betsy the Quilter

I think it's going to be a shock no matter how one hears about it; I read it here and it was a complete shock...

Betsy


----------



## DD

Betsy the Quilter said:


> I think it's going to be a shock no matter how one hears about it; I read it here and it was a complete shock...
> 
> Betsy


I know. Terrible news...


----------



## drenee

Betsy, you are right, Dona would want us to go on talking about every day bumps, thumps, tea, books, etc. 
It's been hard for me personally though to even think about anything other than this one huge thump KB has suffered.

My thump: I downloaded _Water For Elephants_ audiobook from my library and I cannot get it to load to my iTunes. 
I think it has something to do with my new computer and registering, blah, blah, blah. I guess I'm going to have to make 
a trip to the library and talk to an IT person.


Spoiler



I hated every second of typing such a silly thing. But I know Dona would tell me it would work out and I would love the book on audio.


deb


----------



## Atunah

This is so sad. I am so used to seeing and reading her posts. I haven't personally interacted much with her, but I always noticed her. 

Its amazing to see how many people she has touched.


----------



## Betsy the Quilter

Yes, Atunah, Dona touched a lot of folks here on KB.

And Deb, the hardest part of losing someone is moving on and not feeling guilty for doing so.  So, we'll press on but also remember Dona in what we do and how we act towards others--the best tribute we can give her.

I'd post your audiobook prolems in the Apple device forum where we iPadders hang out....someone will help you!  (I do think it is a probably a device registration problem.)

Betsy


----------



## Thumper

There aren't many bigger thumps than how everyone feels about losing Dona. And yes, she would likely want the thread to go on. But....

Perhaps someone could start a new thump thread? Because honestly, I'm not sure I could ever post another thump to this one, because anything that thumps my day will just not seem mention-worthy, and will seem like whining and not in a funny kind of way now.


----------



## Jeff

Thumper said:


> There aren't many bigger thumps than how everyone feels about losing Dona. And yes, she would likely want the thread to go on. But....
> 
> Perhaps someone could start a new thump thread? Because honestly, I'm not sure I could ever post another thump to this one, because anything that thumps my day will just not seem mention-worthy, and will seem like whining and not in a funny kind of way now.


You're right. I should have started a new thread instead of posting it here but I wasn't thinking clearly.


----------



## Betsy the Quilter

Jeff, don't feel bad.  It needed to be posted somewhere....and there are several threads where Dona posted regularly that people are mourning in....the Good Morning thread, the Good Night thread, the Prayer thread and throughout KindleBoards.  But life does go on.  

We can, of course, start a new thread if that's what folks want, or split out the Dona posts, which is something we were kicking about in the Mod Squad, although I felt that the thump folks needed to grieve too...but maybe moving on means starting a new thread or cleaning up this one.

Betsy


----------



## telracs

Jeff, I agree with Betsy, this was kind of the logical place to post it, but it took me a while to find it because I didn't frequent this thread.

Betsy, may I cast my vote for moving the Dona posts over to the Celebration of Dona thread?


----------



## Brenda Carroll

Well, just when I was feeling a little better, I went by my new house and found that the city had put up a new sign on my street for incoming traffic:


----------



## luvmy4brats

My whole day is a thump..I need a do-over.


----------



## Meredith Sinclair

Jeff said:


> You're right. I should have started a new thread instead of posting it here but I wasn't thinking clearly.


Jeff, we all know you could not have had a clue how this would have played out as far as everyone's feelings go... I personally appreciate you letting us know thank you.


----------



## Gertie Kindle

Meredith Sinclair said:


> Jeff, we all know you could not have had a clue how this would have played out as far as everyone's feelings go... I personally appreciate you letting us know thank you.


Jeff, we know it had to be hard for you to post the news about Dona. We're grateful that you did.


----------



## Jeff

Gertie Kindle 'a/k/a Margaret Lake' said:


> Jeff, we know it had to be hard for you to post the news about Dona. We're grateful that you did.


Thank you.

The truth is that I posted here, then dumped it on poor Deb to start the thread dedicated to Dona because I didn't want anyone to think it was just another self-promotion. Please don't answer this so that I have to reply. I want the discussion to be about Dona, not about me.


----------



## Jeff

luvmy4brats said:


> My whole day is a thump..I need a do-over.


Sorry you had a bad day.


----------



## drenee

For me personally there are many threads that are hard to post in because of Dona.  The Good Night thread being the first for me.  I gauged my evenings based on Dona's good nite post.  Winter9 has started posting there as the first of my evening.  (I think Winter is in Norway).  But for me, Dona's post was my signal to find something for dinner, think about what I wanted to read during my evening, stop typing on transcripts.  
Jeff, I would have had the same dilemma on where and how to post such an announcement.  You did fine.
deb


----------



## Gertie Kindle

My only thump today is that I haven't got a dern thing to complain about.  But I'm posting everywhere so my HAT FOR DONA avatar shows up.


----------



## Thumper

Jeff said:


> You're right. I should have started a new thread instead of posting it here but I wasn't thinking clearly.


I'm sorry, I didn't mean that or mean to insinuate that... I really only meant that it might be time for a new thump thread, all things considered...


----------



## loonlover

Cobbie said:


> My thump is I never know when Brendan is joking or being serious.


I know what you mean.


----------



## drenee

I love Brendan's dry sense of humor.  Reminds me of my dad.  
deb


----------



## Alle Meine Entchen

my thump is baby related.  I don't think she's gonna take her morning nap.  I hear her on the moniter having a party in her crib.  Plus, my baby is no longer a baby, she's a toddler, which is sad.


----------



## Anne

My thump is Keybording. I need to pass this course so I can get my diploma in Medical Coding and Billling. It is one dumb credit and I need it to finish the course. I am trying to practice as much as I can. I need to go and get dressed and then practice some more.


----------



## Annalog

My thump is how long it took me to realize what "Keyboarding" was. All I could think of was "surfboarding". And that is despite the fact that I knew schools had changed the name of the classes years ago.   My age is showing!


----------



## ValeriGail

My thump today is that the headache that showed up on Monday and laid me low through Wednesday, is still here today!  And it brought the company of a yucky cough.  

Oh and my hubby won't let me have another dog.  Meanie.


----------



## Anne

Annalog said:


> My thump is how long it took me to realize what "Keyboarding" was. All I could think of was "surfboarding". And that is despite the fact that I knew schools had changed the name of the classes years ago.  My age is showing!


LOL Since we now practice on the computer. They call it keyboarding


----------



## Annalog

Anne said:


> LOL Since we now practice on the computer. They call it keyboarding


My daughter took a keyboarding class so I knew it was no longer called typing and had changed to keyboarding. I still think of it as typing since typewriters had keys as well. We did not call the classes "typewritering".  I suspect that the name was changed because many computer keyboards also have a number keypad and various control keys. Changing the name of the class highlights the inclusion of the effective use of the extra keys.


----------



## Sean Sweeney

I sold my 100th copy of Turning Back The Clock today!!!


----------



## Addie

My thump is that another week has passed, and I'm still unemployed *sigh* I've been unemployed for over a year, which is the longest I've ever been without a job since I started working when I was 16. But I'm not giving up, and I make an effort to stay positive and enjoy the day despite that. Because even though life isn't always great, it could always be worse.


----------



## Meredith Sinclair

Sorry to hear that AddieLove... I had no idea... you always sound so cheerful. Well, is your specialty something that is rare?


----------



## Gertie Kindle

AddieLove said:


> My thump is that another week has passed, and I'm still unemployed *sigh* I've been unemployed for over a year, which is the longest I've ever been without a job since I started working when I was 16. But I'm not giving up, and I make an effort to stay positive and enjoy the day despite that. Because even though life isn't always great, it could always be worse.


Sorry to hear that. Have you done any volunteer work? Sometimes that can lead to a permanent job.


----------



## Debra Purdy Kong

My thump today was a guy filling in for a supervisor at work. He accused a colleague of not doing something that he should have. But the colleague had done exactly what he was supposed to and tried to defend himself, but there was no winning with this guy, and we all knew it and said nothing just to make the lecture stop. Also, the construction work on the roads driving home didn't help. Mercifully, I have two days off from the day job, and shall immerse myself in the joy of writing and editing my mysteries.

Debra


----------



## Addie

Meredith Sinclair said:


> Sorry to hear that AddieLove... I had no idea... you always sound so cheerful. Well, is your specialty something that is rare?


Thanks. It's just one of those days.  I always try to make sure I don't even accidentally come off negative. I know everyone has problems, and I don't want to bring others down. Plus, I have a lot to be thankful for. I don't have to stress about bills because I'm living at home right now (although, I do pay some of them), so that absolutely helps. And I'm healthy, so that's always a win!
I'm a television reporter. It's not really rare, but there are so many looking for a job and many stations are still on hiring freezes. Also, the pay is generally terrible, and I need to find something that allows me to completely support myself and my pup. I'm also now looking around for a public relations job since there are a lot of similarities.



Gertie Kindle 'a/k/a Margaret Lake' said:


> Sorry to hear that. Have you done any volunteer work? Sometimes that can lead to a permanent job.


Thanks.  I haven't. I know, I feel horrible and like I've just wasted this year when my time could have at least benefitted someone else. I was so self-assured that I would find a job right away. And even after months passed, I was still completely focused on job hunting and feeling like I would get something any day. It's funny that you mention it, though. I was looking at volunteering opportunities in San Antonio recently, and I think I'd like to help kids read. The only problem is they want you to be able to commit a year. And while I'm no longer as optimistic as I was before, I still believe I'll get a job before another year passes. *fingers crossed* I'm hoping they'll make an exception. If not, then I was thinking about volunteering to teach English. Do you have any suggestions?

I think pretty soon I'm going to start looking for jobs completely out of my field. I'll look at 8-5 type jobs and see what I can get. I know it's silly to focus so much on one area for so long, but I really love journalism (especially politics). I feel like it's my dream career. It's really hard to let it go, but I keep reminding myself that not everyone gets to do what they want for a living and they're still happy.


----------



## Sofie

My thump...I knocked over a large red candle this afternoon and spent two hours getting the wax out of my living room carpet. The spot was about the size of a dinner plate along with splashes of wax radiating outward. I found that Bissell Spot Cleaner, DeSolve-It, Clorox Bathroom Cleaner, Clorox Wipes, rubbing alcohol and a non-abrasive scratch pad will get the wax out. A toothpick and rubbing alcohol will clean wax from the cracks and crevices of a TV remote. I don't want to do that again...ever!


----------



## pidgeon92

My neighbor's dog, who my dogs play with almost daily, is missing.... We were just out hunting for him for the last three hours. It's really dark out there.


----------



## mlewis78

AddieLove said:


> My thump is that another week has passed, and I'm still unemployed *sigh* I've been unemployed for over a year, which is the longest I've ever been without a job since I started working when I was 16. But I'm not giving up, and I make an effort to stay positive and enjoy the day despite that. Because even though life isn't always great, it could always be worse.


Me too. It's 17 months now since the layoff. I'm doing some temp work in my field. Had a 2nd interview at a firm today (there is one more before they decide). The firm where I've been temping is not hiring and is moving toward more and more outsourcing. Such a waste when they do that. I was never unemployed (34 years) until this layoff in Jan. '09.


----------



## NogDog

pidgeon92 said:


> My neighbor's dog, who my dogs play with almost daily, is missing.... We were just out hunting for him for the last three hours. It's really dark out there.


Yikes. Noggin's gotten away twice in the years I've had him. The first time was several years ago while at my parents'. Fortunately he decided to chase some ducks in a pond a couple blocks away, and stopped when he found himself trying to run in thick mud, at which point I was able to grab him. Earlier this winter he slipped his collar when I wasn't paying attention and gave his leash a tug, not realizing he was facing me. It was night time and the streets were snow-covered. I spent about 45 minutes wandering around the neighborhood with his leash and jingling his choke-chain (which is what I _should_ have had on him in the first place), which is one of his favorite sounds, as it normally means a walk or ride is pending. Anyway, I had just about given up and was about 50 feet from my driveway when I heard a "huff", looked down, and there he was trotting along next to me. I grabbed his collar, slipped the leash on, and felt a _huge_ sense of relief.

So, hopefully by the time I've typed all of this, your neighbor's dog will have come home, too.


----------



## Gertie Kindle

Sofie said:


> My thump...I knocked over a large red candle this afternoon and spent two hours getting the wax out of my living room carpet. The spot was about the size of a dinner plate along with splashes of wax radiating outward. I found that Bissell Spot Cleaner, DeSolve-It, Clorox Bathroom Cleaner, Clorox Wipes, rubbing alcohol and a non-abrasive scratch pad will get the wax out. A toothpick and rubbing alcohol will clean wax from the cracks and crevices of a TV remote. I don't want to do that again...ever!


Brown paper bag and an iron. Actually, you start with ice cubes to harden it before you pick it out. Then put the brown paper bag on top and iron over it on low. Keep changing the bags as it absorbs the wax.

Just for future reference. The other alternative is to call your insurance company. Sometimes they'll send somebody out to clean it up for you rather than having to replace the carpet.


----------



## Gertie Kindle

AddieLove said:


> I'm hoping they'll make an exception. If not, then I was thinking about volunteering to teach English. Do you have any suggestions?


Schools are hurting, too. Many have equipment and classrooms, but can't afford teachers to staff them. My GK's are lucky that they are attending a school run by a local university. I volunteer there for two after school clubs. You might try offering to lead a media club, or something in one of the high schools for kids who want to go into poli-sci.


----------



## Addie

mlewis78 said:


> Me too. It's 17 months now since the layoff. I'm doing some temp work in my field. Had a 2nd interview at a firm today (there is one more before they decide). The firm where I've been temping is not hiring and is moving toward more and more outsourcing. Such a waste when they do that. I was never unemployed (34 years) until this layoff in Jan. '09.


I'm so sorry to hear that, mlewis! I'm praying for great interviews for you with the firm and that they hire you! I never even imagined the possibility of not being able to get a job, so when I lost mine in Feb '09 and couldn't get another, it was such a blow for me. It really hits your self-esteem when you don't get a single reply for months. I've found great comfort in family and friends. I don't think I could have stayed sane without them.



Gertie Kindle 'a/k/a Margaret Lake' said:


> Schools are hurting, too. Many have equipment and classrooms, but can't afford teachers to staff them. My GK's are lucky that they are attending a school run by a local university. I volunteer there for two after school clubs. You might try offering to lead a media club, or something in one of the high schools for kids who want to go into poli-sci.


That's a great idea! I'm definitely going to look into that. Thanks!


----------



## intinst

The thunderstorm/tornado warnings have started again, going to be another long night.


----------



## Anne

intinst said:


> The thunderstorm/tornado warnings have started again, going to be another long night.


That is scary. Be carefull.


----------



## drenee

Intinst, is Loonlover home yet?
deb


----------



## Meredith Sinclair

intinst said:


> The thunderstorm/tornado warnings have started again, going to be another long night.


Do you have tornado sirens where you are? Please keep safe.


----------



## intinst

drenee said:


> Intinst, is Loonlover home yet?
> deb


No, she is to be at the arena till about 10:00.



Meredith Sinclair said:


> Do you have tornado sirens where you are? Please keep safe.


Yes and we also have a couple of NOAA weather radios, one of them battery powered and I have the flashlight where I can get to it if power goes off.


----------



## Sean Sweeney

I finished a chapter, started another (not by much though) and covered a baseball game. I'm tired.


----------



## Meredith Sinclair

intinst said:


> No, she is to be at the arena till about 10:00.
> Yes and we also have a couple of NOAH weather radios, one of them battery powered and I have the flashlight where I can get to it if power goes off.


And go to the innermost room of your house... you heard about our Astros pitcher's mother surviving because she was in her closet... I think it musta been in the bathroom, as the news report said the bathroom was the only room left standing. Please stay alert and keep LL safe as well.


----------



## Gertie Kindle

Be careful, intinst.  Hope loonlover gets home okay.  

Tornadoes are very rare here, but when one hit, my daughter called me at work.  I told her to get in the linen closet which was the innermost closet in the house.  She was so terrified.  I stayed on the phone with her until it passed over our house and hit the street behind us.


----------



## Gertie Kindle

My thump is really from last night.  I don't get the Discovery Channel anymore which means I have to miss Deadliest Catch.  They repeat the episodes on Friday night at 8pm, so I go next door to my Mom's to watch it.  I was on a writing roll, so I brought my netbook with me.  I can actually write and watch something at the same time.  

I was watching in Mom's room.  First, she had to come in to talk to me.  Then my DD and SiL came over.  SiL came in first to tell me about the oil spill in the Gulf.  Then my DD came in.  She can't stand for me to be alone (isn't she sweet?).  Then Mom again. Finally GD came in to ask me for the 100th time what I got her for her birthday.  

I know it's just a TV show, but it's one of my favorites.  And I only got a couple hundred words done.  Gack.


----------



## luvmy4brats

intinst said:


> The thunderstorm/tornado warnings have started again, going to be another long night.


Stay safe!


----------



## DD

My thump...a scratchy throat, hacking cough, and pounding headache all weekend.  Have to call the doctor in the morning.  I need something to knock me out so I can sleep tonight.  Have you met my friend Jack.....Jack Daniels.  LOL


----------



## Betsy the Quilter

Wrong, thread, John, you want the "bump" thread.....


Betsy


----------



## Gertie Kindle

Computer has slowed down again.  Spent most of the day waiting, waiting, waiting.  Very frustrating.  

Wasted day.


----------



## OliviaD

DH fell down go boom.  Hurt his knee.


----------



## Sean Sweeney

Betsy the Quilter said:


> Wrong, thread, John, you want the "bump" thread.....


I'm all confused.


----------



## luvmy4brats

John Fitch V said:


> I'm all confused.





Betsy the Quilter said:


> Wrong, thread, John, you want the "bump" thread.....
> 
> 
> Betsy





John Fitch V said:


> *I finished a chapter, started another (not by much though) and covered a baseball game. I'm tired.*





John Fitch V said:


> *I sold my 100th copy of Turning Back The Clock today!!!*


Were these bumps or thumps? Sounds like a bump, but this is the *thump* thread...


----------



## Jane917

Winds were fierce today! While we were both gone, the gate blew down (this is a very big, heavy wooden gate), and dogs ran amok. Kona, the brittany, enjoyed splashing in ponds and lakes. Jack, the Cav, was terrified. The neighbor was able to corral them both. Kona had the time of his life, but Jack doesn't even want to go outside again. It is supposed to be calmer tomorrow. However, we are left with some gate-fixing.


----------



## Gertie Kindle

OliviaD said:


> DH fell down go boom. Hurt his knee.


Oh, hope DH is okay. Did you kiss it and make it better?

Let's start out with dropping off a couple of hundred book at Goodwill. As I'm hauling them out of my car, this big hulking guy comes out and keeps shaking his head at me each time I hand him two bags. I finally had to ask him if there was a problem. Yes, HE gives HIS books to the library. So I gave him the "you're an (fill in your own word) and went back to emptying my trunk. Jerk didn't even help me get the books out.

The day went downhill from there, except for watching the extended version of HP2 with my book club.


----------



## Sean Sweeney

Well, I went to cover a game... we got through an inning and a half before a thunderstorm hit and called the game off... I got soaked and mud-splattered. My new shorts my girlfriend got me for my birthday -- all muddied. Thank God for washing machines.


----------



## Susan in VA

Aaaaaaack!!

It's such a nice day... and then I went out to get the mail... and I found MY AARP CARD!! Eeeeeeek!

(I'm turning 50 this year. Did they have to remind me _months_ early?? )


----------



## Gertie Kindle

Susan in VA said:


> Aaaaaaack!!
> 
> It's such a nice day... and then I went out to get the mail... and I found MY AARP CARD!! Eeeeeeek!
> 
> (I'm turning 50 this year. Did they have to remind me _months_ early?? )


I remember that day well. I thought you had to be 55 to join and there it was, months before my 50th. Oh, the pain of it all.



Cobbie said:


> <Not starting a political discussion...not starting a political discussion >


Good thing you added that.


----------



## Jeff

Susan in VA said:


> I'm turning 50 this year.


I have many ties older than you.


----------



## SerenityFL

My thump today...besides my co-workers....

My a/c went out today.

I live in Miami.

It's currently over 90 degrees and humid.

A/C repair guy has not called back despite the three messages I left.  A neighbor used them, took them 8 days to get repairs done.  Great.


----------



## luvmy4brats

The BRATBUS broke down. I'm sitting on the side of the road waiting for a tow. I knew I should have stayed home and in bed.


----------



## telracs

Cobbie said:


> That's nothing, dear, as Scarlet would say. Before you blink you will be faced with the "M" word...Medicare. That will be a double "Aaaaaaack"!! At least, I hope it's not all used up by then.
> 
> <Not starting a political discussion...not starting a political discussion >


how did I get into this conversation?

My thump.. my back is killing me again.


----------



## telracs

Cobbie said:


> It was the "dear" thing.
> 
> My thump today and for the last week is *my* back is bothering me, mainly when driving. My first gound planting last week sitting on my little garden cart caused me problems. No more garden cart for me for a while.


Oh, okay, thanks, *dear...*

My back is a chronic problem which I think I exacerbated by carrying too heavy stuff for too long. I really want to go for a nice long walk today, but it hurts...


----------



## corkyb

I have chronic back problems too and it really adversely affects my life.
My thump:  looks like I;m going to be furloughed for at least one and maybe 8 weeks.  One day a week.
And double thump:  it will affect my retirement income for the rest of my life.
Paula ny


----------



## Meredith Sinclair

I have had back surgery...  I feel your pain...  My back pain I have now is still kidney stones... it's going on two weeks...  Had CT scan today should find out tomorrow what procedure doctor will need to "fix" me...


----------



## Gertie Kindle

Meredith Sinclair said:


> I have had back surgery...  I feel your pain...  My back pain I have now is still kidney stones... it's going on two weeks...  Had CT scan today should find out tomorrow what procedure doctor will need to "fix" me...


Oh, painful. Hope the doc takes care of you soon.


----------



## Susan in VA

Jeff said:


> I have many ties older than you.


You can iron the wrinkles out of ties.

(Wait, are you saying you owned a bunch of ties when you were 14 or so?? I don't think I've ever met a teenager who owned more than two....)


----------



## Susan in VA

scarlet, Cobbie, Corky, and Meredith, I'm sorry about your back pain!  Meredith, hope things get fixed up soon...


----------



## loonlover

I took the test for work with the census bureau in December, 2008.  In early 2009 I was informed I would have to provide my fingerprints in order to prove I was not the person with the same name who had a record.  I ended up being fingerprinted twice before they were acceptable by the FBI.  It was July before I was notified that I was eligible for hiring.  It was March 2010 when I finally received a call that training would be Apr 27-30 if I was still interested.  All of us in training were fingerprinted twice the first day.  Last night my supervisor called and said my fingerprints were not any good and I needed to go through the process again.  Could I meet her around noon today and have it done one more time?  So, that is where I will head when I leave the house before going back to the hospital.  I just don't quite understand why it is so hard for me to be fingerprinted or why I have to submit them again as the census bureau should have them on file.  Oh well, I'll get paid for my time and mileage today.  But if these aren't accepted, then I think I'll decide it isn't worth another try.

This is the land of the unknown for someone who has never even had a traffic ticket.  (Knock on wood.)


----------



## Jeff

loonlover said:


> This is the land of the unknown for someone who has never even had a traffic ticket. (Knock on wood.)


They're not picking on you, LL; it's just government bureaucracy in action.

Sometimes the fingerprint recognition software will make a mistake. When that happens, because there are so many security checks, fixing an error in the database becomes a huge task.

Here's hoping that this time will be the charm.


----------



## loonlover

Jeff said:


> They're not picking on you, LL; it's just government bureaucracy in action.


I know. (I worked for a Medicare contractor for 22 years so I know about the bureaucracy bit.) It is just frustrating to have to take the time today to go do the same thing I have already done 4 times. They'll just have to wait a little longer before I finish my first binder of addresses as I will now be at the hospital this evening instead of making visits at the time of day I might find people home.

It will all work out, I'm sure.


----------



## Meredith Sinclair

Gertie Kindle 'a/k/a Margaret Lake' said:


> Oh, painful. Hope the doc takes care of you soon.


Thanks, Gertie. 


Susan in VA said:


> scarlet, Cobbie, Corky, and Meredith, I'm sorry about your back pain! Meredith, hope things get fixed up soon...


Thanks Ms. Susan.


Cobbie said:


> Meredith, I'm sorry you're still having this problem. Hopefully, you will be "fixed" soon. Keep us posted.


Thank you Ms. Cobbie... BTW, your PB Oberon is getting LOTS of attention these days... from doctors, to nurses, to CT techs...


----------



## Brenda Carroll

Mini apocalypse on Wall Street.... I forgot my back pain for a moment there.


----------



## telracs

announcement of "restructuring" at work.  Our division may be sold off, spun off or bought out....  sigh....  i hate uncertainties


----------



## Susan in VA

scarlet said:


> announcement of "restructuring" at work. Our division may be sold off, spun off or bought out.... sigh.... i hate uncertainties


Yikes! Hope it doesn't affect your job security.


----------



## corkyb

Sorry to hear that Scarlet.  I can't imagine, actually.  One day a week furlough is unsettling enough, the thought of losing my job would be intolerable to me at this point.
Paula ny


----------



## telracs

I'm trying not to stress out about it too much.  I was actually not going to mention it here, but if things go pear shaped quickly, I figured warning my friends would be a good idea.


----------



## corkyb

well, I , for one, think it's good that you mention it.  I will be sending positive thoughts your way and hoping you keep your job.
paula ny


----------



## Susan in VA

yes, thank you for letting us know.  Keeping fingers crossed for you!!


----------



## Gertie Kindle

scarlet said:


> I'm trying not to stress out about it too much. I was actually not going to mention it here, but if things go pear shaped quickly, I figured warning my friends would be a good idea.



















Covering all bases for you. Fingers crossed; candles lit.


----------



## Annalog

Sending positive thoughts!


----------



## NogDog

scarlet said:


> announcement of "restructuring" at work. Our division may be sold off, spun off or bought out.... sigh.... i hate uncertainties


Hope things work out the way you want. If not, at least it looks like maybe the job market is in the initial stages of picking up again (knock on wood).


----------



## Gertie Kindle

It's love bug season here on the treasure coast.










Not too bad so far. We've had seasons where my front door is black with them and I couldn't get in my house without them flying in.


----------



## Meemo

Gertie Kindle 'a/k/a Margaret Lake' said:


> It's love bug season here on the treasure coast.
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Not too bad so far. We've had seasons where my front door is black with them and I couldn't get in my house without them flying in.


NOOOOOOOO!!!!!! We're heading to Orlando Monday and I'd told my husband "At least it isn't love bug season!" We've gone in August/September the last few times we've gone and one year it was so bad you were almost afraid to inhale when you were gassing up the car. We get them up here on the ******* Riviera/Emerald Coast/Florida Panhandle too.

Guess that was my "thump" for the day - although I'll hope they haven't made it to central Florida yet...

Actually my thump was finding out my granddog has heartworm - and my daughter & her family just found out while they're right in the middle of moving. Hopefully they caught it early.


----------



## Gertie Kindle

Meemo said:


> NOOOOOOOO!!!!!! We're heading to Orlando Monday and I'd told my husband "At least it isn't love bug season!" We've gone in August/September the last few times we've gone and one year it was so bad you were almost afraid to inhale when you were gassing up the car. We get them up here on the ******* Riviera/Emerald Coast/Florida Panhandle too.
> 
> Guess that was my "thump" for the day - although I'll hope they haven't made it to central Florida yet...
> 
> Actually my thump was finding out my granddog has heartworm - and my daughter & her family just found out while they're right in the middle of moving. Hopefully they caught it early.


The lovebugs aren't too bad, yet. A couple got into my Mom's house, but she leaves her door open sometimes. I've had to knock a couple off my windshield. Good luck. Hope they don't ruin your vacation.


----------



## drenee

Meredith, hope you're feeling some better.

Scarlet, definitely sending positive thoughts your way.  

My thump: stopped on my way home from work for lab work.  It felt a little painful when the nurse stuck the needle in, but of course, it never lasts long.  Anyway, after she bandaged me and I was on my way I look down and I'm bleeding profusely.  So I go back and she cleans me up and rebandages.  But now I can't bend my arm. and it doesn't feel all that good.  And it has an ugly bump I've never had before.
deb


----------



## Brenda Carroll

I was having fun on the Pet Peeve thread and then read some more of the older posts and got SLAMMED!! BAM! Who would want to hurt Miss Sand Banypants' feelings like that!!


----------



## Meemo

Gertie Kindle 'a/k/a Margaret Lake' said:


> The lovebugs aren't too bad, yet. A couple got into my Mom's house, but she leaves her door open sometimes. I've had to knock a couple off my windshield. Good luck. Hope they don't ruin your vacation.


Nah, they won't ruin it - they're an annoyance, not a ruination! I was just surprised to see they're already around. Then again you're a lot further south.


----------



## Angela

I can't stand love bugs...  makes that drive from Houston to NE TX miserable and they are so hard to get off the windshield!!


----------



## Gertie Kindle

Donated 3/4 of my books the other day and I'm still finding them in odd places.  That isn't the thump.  

Now that I have room on my shelves, I transferred all my videos out of the closed cabinet where I can't see them.  Now, unfortunately, I can see them.  I have hundreds and hundreds.  I actually stopped counting after the first hundred.  I'm afraid to go to sleep in case they multiply.

The thump is that I have to go through them all, make sure I have no duplicates, transfer the homemade tapes to DVD, and then (after ridding myself of the excess) catalog them all.

What a project.


----------



## Angela

A dear friend's mom had a stroke and may need full-time nursing care.


----------



## Gertie Kindle

My black olive tree is in bloom and I went outside to take a closer look.  The blossoms would have been beautiful except they were all covered with love bugs.  At least the tree is pretty far from my front door and it's keeping those pesky buggers away from my house.


----------



## luvmy4brats

The webcam on my laptop stopped working and I spent 2 hours on the phone with tech support to get it working again.


----------



## Carol Hanrahan

Last night I was in bed.  DH came in and told me the gallon of detergent had fallen onto the laundry room floor and busted.  this morning, he sweetly (ahem) reminded me, before he went to work.  I spent several hours cleaning up the mess.  ugh.
On the bright side, my laundry room will smell fresh for a good long time!


----------



## drenee

I must have slept wrong because I woke up with a very stiff back.  Drove 2 hrs. and 15 minutes to work, worked a couple of hours, drove the same amount of time home, which did not help my back, and it also gave me a horrible headache.  I then slept for 3 hours and took 3 ibuprofen, and finally the headache is easing up.  

And, I only had 4 Lemonheads to go with my popcorn dinner.  
deb


----------



## Alle Meine Entchen

this is the thump for my daughter, the Boss. She went to the dr and got 3 (3!) shots and after she was calmed down, had to go to the hospital (not far) and have blood drawn. Needless to say, she did not have a good afternoon.

My thump,


Spoiler



Aunt Flo


 seems like she's coming to visit after almost 2 yrs


----------



## Meredith Sinclair

Carol Hanrahan said:


> Last night I was in bed. DH came in and told me the gallon of detergent had fallen onto the laundry room floor and busted. this morning, he sweetly (ahem) reminded me, before he went to work. I spent several hours cleaning up the mess. ugh.
> On the bright side, my laundry room will smell fresh for a good long time!


Carol,

Funny, similar story, we had JUST moved into our brand new home and it had/has 1500 sq. ft of beautiful ceramic tile that I am OH, so proud of. Well, anytime anyone came in of course shoes had to come off and I freaked anytime anyone carried anything across the floor because the grout is a lot lighter than I remember picking out and I was afraid it was going to get stained.  Well, our first shopping trip my to Target my husband brings in the laundry detergent and as he reaches for the door knob he drops it and it burst!  It covered about 60 sq. foot! The laundryroom floor, under the washer under the huge dryer (which is one of those tall jobbies that shakes your clothes dry) not something you WANT to EVER move, and the hallway floor! The house was exactly three days old!!!!  I wanted to cry! Yes *I* cleaned it up, and tears were streaming down my face as my DH kinda half-laffs and says "Well, you don't have to stress out anymore... it's already all messed up!"  And yes our house smelled of Vanilla and lavendar FOREVER!!!


----------



## Brenda Carroll

I hate dropping eggs on the floor.  They run from you, you know? My bump today was running out of energy when I have so much work left to do.  Whew!  But at least resting gave me time to come and look over the baords... so it might be a bump.


----------



## Gertie Kindle

Trying to coordinate going to my Uncle's funeral two hours away.  So far, nobody is happy with what's been decided.  As far as I'm concerned, he was my mother's brother and she has to be accommodated first.  

Nothing brings out the worst in families than a funeral.  One cousin punched another cousin in the face at my aunt's funeral.  Glad I missed that one.  

Did I mention we're Italian?


----------



## Susan in VA

Carol Hanrahan said:


> Last night I was in bed. DH came in and told me the gallon of detergent had fallen onto the laundry room floor and busted. this morning, he sweetly (ahem) reminded me, before he went to work. I spent several hours cleaning up the mess. ugh.
> On the bright side, my laundry room will smell fresh for a good long time!


Um. How extraordinarily kind of your DH to not only inform you that there was a problem but also to take the time to remind you lest you had forgotten. Thoughtful indeed. <cough>


----------



## Susan in VA

Gertie Kindle 'a/k/a Margaret Lake' said:


> Nothing brings out the worst in families than a funeral. One cousin punched another cousin in the face at my aunt's funeral. Glad I missed that one.
> 
> Did I mention we're Italian?


So true, and you don't even have to be Italian.  My uncle had been in a committed relationship for over 15 years when he died, but they were not married. She had been present at family holiday celebrations and on vacations and such, and everyone liked her, and she was as much a part of the family as if they had been. And then my uncle's father disinvited her


Spoiler



(there's that word again!)


 from the funeral, saying that it would be for immediate family only. If it hadn't been a funeral but some other occasion, I think we would have all boycotted the event in her support. Can you imagine, having a partner for 15+ years and then not being allowed to go to his funeral.... outrageous.


----------



## Addie

drenee said:


> I must have slept wrong because I woke up with a very stiff back. Drove 2 hrs. and 15 minutes to work, worked a couple of hours, drove the same amount of time home, which did not help my back, and it also gave me a horrible headache. I then slept for 3 hours and took 3 ibuprofen, and finally the headache is easing up.
> 
> And, I only had 4 Lemonheads to go with my popcorn dinner.
> deb


2hrs and 15mins one way! That's horrible without a stiff back. It must have been almost unbearable with back pain. Hope you're feeling better tomorrow!



Alle Meine Entchen said:


> this is the thump for my daughter, the Boss. She went to the dr and got 3 (3!) shots and after she was calmed down, had to go to the hospital (not far) and have blood drawn. Needless to say, she did not have a good afternoon.
> 
> My thump,
> 
> 
> Spoiler
> 
> 
> 
> Aunt Flo
> 
> 
> seems like she's coming to visit after almost 2 yrs


Oh no! Did you make up for it with ice cream?

Now that just seems like teasing. Just when you think you're finally over that painful, inconvenient part of your life, it comes back to bite you.



Gertie Kindle 'a/k/a Margaret Lake' said:


> Trying to coordinate going to my Uncle's funeral two hours away. So far, nobody is happy with what's been decided. As far as I'm concerned, he was my mother's brother and she has to be accommodated first.
> 
> Nothing brings out the worst in families than a funeral. One cousin punched another cousin in the face at my aunt's funeral. Glad I missed that one.
> 
> Did I mention we're Italian?


So sorry you're having to deal with that!

I understand what you mean about funerals as well. During my dad's funeral, my half-brother's friend decided I was "hot" (while I was crying nonstop, of course) and asked my half-brother how old I was so he could ask me out. I was 16 at the time, and he was 20-something. Despite the illegal part, he still came by the house several times with my half-brother later to try and see me. Mom wouldn't let them come in. Since when did funerals become a place for guys to pick up chicks?


----------



## NogDog

Went to see the doctor today to have him look at what I was guessing was a clump of several bug bites that had become infected. I found out that it's shingles. I suppose that makes more sense than some hungry bug biting me several times each in two adjacent locations on my shoulder with me not feeling it. Anyway, not much to do about it except let it run its course (it's caused by the chicken pox virus in case you didn't know), but he put me on an antibiotic as it looked like there might be an underlying infection, and now I've been having trouble staying awake (or more trouble than usual  ). I forced myself to get out of bed about an hour ago so I could have something to eat and then take another pill.


----------



## Sofie

> Went to see the doctor today to have him look at what I was guessing was a clump of several bug bites that had become infected. I found out that it's shingles. I suppose that makes more sense than some hungry bug biting me several times each in two adjacent locations on my shoulder with me not feeling it. Anyway, not much to do about it except let it run its course (it's caused by the chicken pox virus in case you didn't know), but he put me on an antibiotic as it looked like there might be an underlying infection, and now I've been having trouble staying awake (or more trouble than usual ). I forced myself to get out of bed about an hour ago so I could have something to eat and then take another


I just went through a bout of shingles in March. I thought it was a heat rash. I went to the doctor and was given an antibiotic. There is a 72 hour window for the antibiotic to work on shingles and, evidently, I just made it. The best thing to do is rest. The first couple of days all I did was sleep. I was told my shingles were caused by stress. I didn't even know I was stressed.


----------



## NogDog

Sofie said:


> I just went through a bout of shingles in March. I thought it was a heat rash. I went to the doctor and was given an antibiotic. There is a 72 hour window for the antibiotic to work on shingles and, evidently, I just made it. The best thing to do is rest. The first couple of days all I did was sleep. I was told my shingles were caused by stress. I didn't even know I was stressed.


Yeah, what with the symptoms not really getting irritating for me until the weekend, I didn't get in to see the MD within the 72-hour window.  I also didn't think there was any abnormal stress lately, but the doc said stress was just one possible trigger. At least now I'll have some idea what it looks like should it recur, then maybe I can get in to see the doctor sooner.


----------



## Susan in VA

Sofie, it's not so much that your shingles were _caused_ by stress as that the chicken pox virus stays dormant in your body and will "wake up" when your immune system is weakened, either through stress or through some other illness or fatigue.

Since it's viral, an antibiotic won't_ fix_ it, but if taken early enough, it should make the shingles run their course a bit faster.

NogDog, hope you feel better soon!


----------



## drenee

NogDog, I'm so sorry to hear about your shingles.  Please take care of yourself.
deb


----------



## crebel

Sorry NogDog, shingles can be very painful.  I hope this bout runs its course quickly.


----------



## NogDog

drenee said:


> NogDog, I'm so sorry to hear about your shingles. Please take care of yourself.
> deb





Cobbie said:


> NogDog, take care. Shingles are not fun.


Thanks for your concern. Fortunately, it seems that I'm not suffering as much as many do with this. It's mostly more at the annoyance level: some local sensitivity to touch in the immediate area and a general ache in that shoulder, but other than that not a big deal (so far). Just knowing what the cause was helped a bit, instead of wondering what the heck was going on.


----------



## Annalog

NogDog, glad to hear you are not suffering as much as others so. DH got shingles the week before we were going on vacation. (At first he thought it was clustered insect bites.) Fortunately he saw the doctor within the 72 hour window. However, his pain was still so bad the doctor put him on Vicodin. I cannot imagine what it would have been like for him without the shot. DH remembers little of that vacation and calls that drug "Viking Dan" as he could not remember its name either. He was off Vicodin before the end of the vacation. After that first bout, the shingles only bother him slightly and rarely.

For those who are old enough (65?), there is a vaccine that is supposed to reduce the likelyhood or severity of getting shingles if taken before shingles appear the first time.  

EDIT: DH was not old enough and I am not yet either. Chicken pox hits my family fairly hard; DD and a nephew each had it twice, severe cases each time. (The second time the doctors first thought the nephew had spinal meningitis.) I had a severe case when young. A younger sister, mother of the nephew, had a severe and asymptomatic case of shingles a few years ago. I may be paranoid but I now check out all bites, rashes, etc. to see if I should head to the doctor's office.


----------



## corkyb

NogDog said:


> Went to see the doctor today to have him look at what I was guessing was a clump of several bug bites that had become infected. I found out that it's shingles. I suppose that makes more sense than some hungry bug biting me several times each in two adjacent locations on my shoulder with me not feeling it. Anyway, not much to do about it except let it run its course (it's caused by the chicken pox virus in case you didn't know), but he put me on an antibiotic as it looked like there might be an underlying infection, and now I've been having trouble staying awake (or more trouble than usual  ). I forced myself to get out of bed about an hour ago so I could have something to eat and then take another pill.


Oh Nog Dog, I am sorry to hear about your shingles. My mom has shingles on her neck. Second time she has had shingles. It can be very painful. She is on pain meds in addition to the antibiotic or whatever that the Dr. gave her.
Paula ny


----------



## Gertie Kindle

Annalog, I was going to mention the vaccine for shingles.  I was just at the doctor and he went over my immunizations and he mentioned it.  I told him I had never had chickenpox and he said I could still get shingles.  But apparently, it's some kind of process to get the vaccine.  He has to order it.  They have to bring it in a cooler, etc., etc., etc.  I declined.

Here's another funeral story.  When my stepfather died, she had run herself ragged back and forth to the rehab and had walking pneumonia.  The day after he died, I went to her house carrying buckets of food (not KFC) to make sure she was eating right.  While I was there, she was lying in bed, physically and emotionally worn out, one of his friends called and asked her to marry him.  You know the reason why and it wasnt' for cooking and cleaning services.  She was 82 at the time.


----------



## Annalog

Gertie Kindle 'a/k/a Margaret Lake' said:


> Annalog, I was going to mention the vaccine for shingles. I was just at the doctor and he went over my immunizations and he mentioned it. I told him I had never had chickenpox and he said I could still get shingles. But apparently, it's some kind of process to get the vaccine. He has to order it. They have to bring it in a cooler, etc., etc., etc. I declined.
> ...


I had not realized there was a long process involved. I keep seeing "Ask us about the shingles vaccine" signs at the pharmacy in our local Safeway. (Wording from memory and guaranteed to be approximate. )


----------



## drenee

My mom's husband is doing the shingles vaccine dance right now.  
He takes chemo by mouth daily for skin cancer, and now they're researching 
to make sure the shot will not interfere with the medicine.  
He goes back to his doctor at the VA tomorrow and should know then.  
deb


----------



## Sean Sweeney

I'm just feeling weak... I only wrote four graphs before my body gave way. I need to call the doctor in the morning.


----------



## Victorine

John Fitch V said:


> I'm just feeling weak... I only wrote four graphs before my body gave way. I need to call the doctor in the morning.


That's how I felt before I found out I had Celiac Disease. (Among other things too.) I hope the Doctor can figure out what is wrong quickly.


----------



## Sandpiper

When I saw my doc for my annual appointment in October '08, I mentioned the shingles vaccine.  (I did have chicken pox as a child.)  Got the vaccine right then.  No big deal.


----------



## BTackitt

Lost my beloved K1. 
But tomorrow I get a bump, new K2 I ordered Sunday arrives. Just wish I had the K1 to pass on.. sigh...


----------



## NogDog

BTackitt said:


> Lost my beloved K1.
> But tomorrow I get a bump, new K2 I ordered Sunday arrives. Just wish I had the K1 to pass on.. sigh...


Yikes! Glad you have a K2 on the way, but don't forget to de-register the K1 ASAP if you haven't done so already.


----------



## Brenda Carroll

I will be off line probably for the next few days due to the big move.  Don't do anything I wouldn't do while I'm away.


----------



## travelgirl

I live in a small town, and we have one video rental place there, Movie Gallery.  We found out that it will be closing soon, so we're going to have to sign up with Netflix or something.  We watch a LOT of movies, and I love browsing around in there and deciding what to watch next.


----------



## Annalog

BTackitt said:


> Lost my beloved K1.
> But tomorrow I get a bump, new K2 I ordered Sunday arrives. Just wish I had the K1 to pass on.. sigh...


Hope your K1 finds its way back to you by way of an honest person.


----------



## Sofie

> I live in a small town, and we have one video rental place there, Movie Gallery. We found out that it will be closing soon, so we're going to have to sign up with Netflix or something. We watch a LOT of movies, and I love browsing around in there and deciding what to watch next.


Our area Movie Gallery closed down this year also. We signed up for Netflix and haven't regretted it. It's so much easier to put the movie in your mailbox for return than running to the store.


----------



## travelgirl

Sofie said:


> Our area Movie Gallery closed down this year also. We signed up for Netflix and haven't regretted it. It's so much easier to put the movie in your mailbox for return than running to the store.


Maybe my thump will end up being a bump!


----------



## Sandpiper

Netflix is great.  In it's earlier years they had kind of a bad reputation -- customer service stink, stank, stunk.  You could not find a phone number on their web site.  It was bad.  But a few years ago they totally revamped their customer service.  Now I can't find an e-mail addie for CS -- you have to call.  They are so pleasant.  I very rarely need to call CS.  Netflix works!


----------



## Angela

After reading the thumps from the past couple of days, mine doesn't seem all that bad!! Hope you get over your shingles quickly Nogdog... They are the worst!! Had them about 8 years ago and wouldn't wish them on my worst enemy!

Guess I will go ahead and post my thump. It is related to my bump (my new camera lense). I have too many errands to run before choir rehearsal so I don't get to go take pictures this afternoon and try out my new lense...  See, I told you it wasn't that big a deal in the grand scheme of things!!


----------



## crebel

Angela said:


> After reading the thumps from the past couple of days, mine doesn't seem all that bad!! Hope you get over your shingles quickly Nogdog... They are the worst!! Had them about 8 years ago and wouldn't wish them on my worst enemy!
> 
> Guess I will go ahead and post my thump. It is related to my bump (my new camera lense). I have too many errands to run before choir rehearsal so I don't get to go take pictures this afternoon and try out my new lense... See, I told you it wasn't that big a deal in the grand scheme of things!!


I know just what you mean Angela! Sometimes I come to this thread thinking I have a thump, and then I read what others are dealing with and my thump just seems like a th.. Maybe I should go post in the bump thread that my thumps go away when I read about others!

I do have a thump today. Got back from the Dr. this a.m. where he told me my arm/shoulder "arthritis" is really a torn rotator cuff  that I made worse by continuing to bowl twice a week through the end of the season. Conservative treatment to start. I hope I don't end up with a therapist like Intinst had at the hospital!


----------



## intinst

crebel said:


> I do have a thump today. Got back from the Dr. this a.m. where he told me my arm/shoulder "arthritis" is really a torn rotator cuff  that I made worse by continuing to bowl twice a week through the end of the season. Conservative treatment to start. I hope I don't end up with a therapist like Intinst had at the hospital!


Remember though, the three that I had working with me today could not have been better! I hope your treatment goes as well!


----------



## luvmy4brats

Hubs picked up some sodas at the gas station over the weekend.. they charged him $97 (for 2 diet cokes and 2 cream sodas). He signed the slip, never even noticed.  

Guess who gets to fix it??


----------



## Susan in VA

crebel said:


> I do have a thump today. Got back from the Dr. this a.m. where he told me my arm/shoulder "arthritis" is really a torn rotator cuff  that I made worse by continuing to bowl twice a week through the end of the season. Conservative treatment to start. I hope I don't end up with a therapist like Intinst had at the hospital!


I'm sure it doesn't seem like it right now, but that's actually a bump! A torn rotator cuff will need long treatment, maybe even surgery, but eventually with time and good docs and PTs it will heal. Arthritis is forever, and will only get worse.  Good luck with your treatment, hope the most conservative approach works!


----------



## Scheherazade

My 50" Samsung plasma just decided it was done being pristine after a little over a year and a half.  It'll be two years old in August.  It started with little red sparkling pixels on some channels this morning during certain scenes and turned into full fledged red pixels across the entire screen with black pixels that act like they're dead but they change around later this evening.  A very bright image will "light up" the black pixeled areas and then you'll see the outline of it when the scene on the screen changes, so I know they're not dead... in fact there are moments when I see perfectly clear colors come through so it doesn't seem like a screen problem.

At any rate I'm not a happy camper.  Sounds like there are some potential fixes, all of which I can't afford right now and many of which I've seen other people complain that the problem just came back after.  There's something about adjusting the voltage, but that sounds like something that needs doing when the television is exposed to different temperatures during a move or something which it hasn't.  The other fix is replacing some sort of board which is going to run about $500.  I was just commenting on how reliable the stupid thing was the other day too.  I think my next TV may be one of those ones with the yellow added to the RGB that Sulu is so outrageously happy about on that commercial ><


----------



## kdawna

I woke up sneezing (allergies are really bad... lots and lots of pollen) and had  a headache. I took a generic Zyrtec. The headache turned into a migraine with throbbing and nausea and I didn't want to miss my apt ; a trip to the eye Dr (I needed new glasses esp. for reading my Kindle). I came home took some ES Tylenol and had a Pepsi and ate some chips (my step mom's remedy for migraines) and went to sleep. It's nearly gone thankfully!
Brenda J.


----------



## NogDog

Ugh! I'm so glad I don't get migraines. I used to work with a lady for whom one of her migraine triggers was chocolate.  

Only a minor thump for me today: I couldn't remember if I took my antibiotic pill after lunch today, so around 1pm I emptied the pill bottle, counted out how many were remaining from the original 40, did some arithmetic, and then took my pill.


----------



## intinst

Migraines are horrible. I started having them at 5 or 6. Teachers and doctors wouldn't believe me, kids that young don't get headaches. Ah well, they have mostly stopped and I don't miss them!
My thump also involves pills. Some of my new medication is required to be taken at exactly the same time each day.  I am getting tired of setting alarms on my cell phone, because my memory has never been good and certainly has not improved with time's passage. Good thing it has space for 99 of them.


----------



## Gertie Kindle

intinst said:


> Migraines are horrible. I started having them at 5 or 6. Teachers and doctors wouldn't believe me, kids that young don't get headaches. Ah well, they have mostly stopped and I don't miss them!


My GD also gets migraines. She's just turning six next week and she's been getting them for about three years. Her mother even took her for an MRI. Thank goodness, no problem, but the poor little thing suffers.



> My thump also involves pills. Some of my new medication is required to be taken at exactly the same time each day. I am getting tired of setting alarms on my cell phone, because my memory has never been good and certainly has not improved with time's passage. Good thing it has space for 99 of them.


Pre-cell phones, I used to have several alarm clocks to keep track of meds for my kids when they were sick. Not fun.


----------



## Susan in VA

intinst said:


> Migraines are horrible. I started having them at 5 or 6. Teachers and doctors wouldn't believe me, kids that young don't get headaches. Ah well, they have mostly stopped and I don't miss them!


I never saw a doc about mine, but teachers didn't believe me either (mine started at 14). I could kinda see their point when I got one the day we were supposed to go on a field trip that they knew I wasn't remotely interested in, and one on the morning of my Latin final exam.  But they sure felt painfully real to me, blurry vision,


Spoiler



nausea


 and all. 
Since I turned 20, I've had only one every decade though. <touch wood>


----------



## NogDog

My thump today is cleaning up dog


Spoiler



vomit (had to look, huh?)


. Noggin left me two "surprises" to deal with when I got up this morning, and then -- of course -- he ate some grass while outside this morning and now I'm cleaning up another "present". *sigh* I wish I could convince him to do this on the kitchen floor instead of the living room rug.


----------



## luvmy4brats

B got hit in the eye with a baseball. It wouldn't be so bad except it's his "good" eye. It's almost completely swollen shut and he can barely see (he has 20/400 vision in his "bad" eye). I guess the good news is that he doesn't need to wear a patch for the next few days.

What's worse, A is the one that threw the ball and she's devastated.

NogDog, I have one cat that I always


Spoiler



vomits


 on the dining room carpet..about 6 inches from the foyer (which is tile)


----------



## kdawna

That sounds painful, a ball in the eye!  I know what "good eye , bad eye means. My daughter had a lazy eye and we used the drops(in her good eye) rather than the patch to strengthen her "bad eye" for many years.Wouldn't know it she was acting up andran smack into the corner of a glass top table in a store and her eye swelled up instantly and was nearly shut for a couple days. Scary moment, so I can relate to your story.
I hope your child's eye heals soon!
  Brenda B.


----------



## luvmy4brats

kdawna said:


> That sounds painful, a ball in the eye! I know what "good eye , bad eye means. My daughter had a lazy eye and we used the drops(in her good eye) rather than the patch to strengthen her "bad eye" for many years.Wouldn't know it she was acting up andran smack into the corner of a glass top table in a store and her eye swelled up instantly and was nearly shut for a couple days. Scary moment, so I can relate to your story.
> I hope your child's eye heals soon!
> Brenda B.


Yep, he has anisometropic amblyopia. (We don't call it Lazy Eye because he knows that it actually his brain not working right as opposed to his eye) He's 20/20 in one eye and 20/400 in the other.

This was one of those times I was thankful he WASN'T wearing his glasses.


----------



## Susan in VA

I'm surprised that the patch is still being used...  I had one of those when I was a kid, and it didn't change a darn thing.  Many years later, an eye doc told me that they weren't doing that anymore for poor vision, since they had found that it didn't work to "strengthen" weak vision by forcing kids to rely on the bad eye.  He said that it was now only in use for helping to correct a squint.  Wish they'd figured that out a few decades sooner.


----------



## Brenda Carroll

My dear, dear, dear friend who was helping move, beat me with a rose bush and then slammed a bookcase into my toe and broke it, but it was all done in good taste and for a good cause, but it did not lessen the pain...


----------



## travelgirl

luvmy4brats said:


> NogDog, I have one cat that I always
> 
> 
> Spoiler
> 
> 
> 
> vomits
> 
> 
> on the dining room carpet..about 6 inches from the foyer (which is tile)


I have a lab that does that exact same thing, and OFTEN. I don't get it...can't they just move another foot before they do that? ARRRGGHH!!!!


----------



## Alle Meine Entchen

My thump is kinda a bump, in a thumpy way (confused yet?).  My dd is apparently teething her 2 front teeth @ the same time!  Her gums are swollen, she's cranky and to top it off, I have to hold her, but I have to stand up and hold her.  It's good to be mommy


----------



## intinst

Most of my therapy session would have been a bump, getting my staples out, having everyone tell me what  a nice looking incision I had (there is such a thing?) and a good workout. Then the therapist wanted to measure the bend angle of my knee...I got to 85 degrees without a problem and cried like a baby when she pushed it to 87. 
Leg's still a little shaky, but - progress.


----------



## Annalog

Glad most of the session was a bump. I have heard that some of what the therapists have to do is very painful. Hoping for more progress than pain.


----------



## William Meikle

A good day -- every one of my books got a new review on Amazon today, and none were less than 4 stars. It's beer time


----------



## Meredith Sinclair

intinst said:


> Most of my therapy session would have been a bump, getting my staples out, having everyone tell me what a nice looking incision I had (there is such a thing?) and a good workout. Then the therapist wanted to measure the bend angle of my knee...I got to 85 degrees without a problem and cried like a baby when she pushed it to 87.
> Leg's still a little shaky, but - progress.


So good to hear you that your incision looks good. I remember thinking the same thing when they told ME that... and thought *Oh yea, they tell everyone that* then I saw the ladynext to me during therapy... yea, apparently they don't all look good...Ewwwwe!  Oh, Gosh Intinst... I remember those days...  After my ACL reconstruction it took me 14 months to get to a squat... The angle thing really bites! There is a measurement for how much YOU can bend it and how much THEY can get it to bend... I NEVER liked that part!  But nevertheless, they got me through it day by day...


----------



## Meredith Sinclair

Alle Meine Entchen said:


> My thump is kinda a bump, in a thumpy way (confused yet?). My dd is apparently teething her 2 front teeth @ the same time! Her gums are swollen, she's cranky and to top it off, I have to hold her, but I have to stand up and hold her. It's good to be mommy


Are you using teething tablets, teething rings or OraGel? One of those will get you through the next 20!  Yea, they seem to not want you to be comfortable... well, they aren't so why let you be?  I teach sign language to infants... and I sometimes have to hold two at a time and then sit down so that a couple more can climb onto my legs...  They are so needy during teething... I do lots of cool teethers!


----------



## Annalog

Meredith Sinclair said:


> Are you using teething tablets, teething rings or OraGel? One of those will get you through the next 20!  Yea, they seem to not want you to be comfortable... well, they aren't so why let you be?  I teach sign language to infants... and I sometimes have to hold two at a time and then sit down so that a couple more can climb onto my legs...  They are so needy during teething... I do lots of cool teethers!


My mom used large carrots (too big to swallow) with me (over 50 years ago).  I used frozen teething rings with my daughter.


----------



## mlewis78

intinst said:


> Most of my therapy session would have been a bump, getting my staples out, having everyone tell me what a nice looking incision I had (there is such a thing?) and a good workout. Then the therapist wanted to measure the bend angle of my knee...I got to 85 degrees without a problem and cried like a baby when she pushed it to 87.
> Leg's still a little shaky, but - progress.


So, it hurts the more the leg is straightened out? Keep us posted with your progress and best wishes.

I have a messed up knee that I'm going to have a doctor look at soon. Not sure who the doc will be yet, but I will ask my internist for a name this week when I see her on Wednesday. I've been having a lot of problems with it over the past 6 months, and week ago Saturday it became very painful whenever it is bent into 45 degree angle or smaller. Feels ok when I straighten out the leg.


----------



## intinst

mlewis78 said:


> So, it hurts the more the leg is straightened out? Keep us posted with your progress and best wishes.


No, mine is bending as well. Compounding the problem is that knee has not bent more than 90 degrees in nearly three years, so the muscles really need stretching.


----------



## luvmy4brats

I think the BRATs are trying to see who can cause me the biggest freakout this week.

T wiped out on her bike. We're now sitting in the ER waiting to be seen. Tar & chip roads and flesh do not play well together.


----------



## Margaret

I hope that she is ok. (And that you are as well!)


----------



## crebel

luvmy4brats said:


> I think the BRATs are trying to see who can cause me the biggest freakout this week.
> 
> T wiped out on her bike. We're now sitting in the ER waiting to be seen. Tar & chip roads and flesh do not play well together.


You have had a tough week with BRAT injuries and losing your friend's Dad. Good thoughts and prayers for better tomorrows are headed your way.


----------



## luvmy4brats

She's handling it better than me. She tore up her leg pretty good. It's probably not as bad as it looks and I'm probably over reacting. I just want to make sure we've gotten all the road junk out and it doesn't need stitches (although I'm not sure how they'd stitch it up)


----------



## Annalog

luvmy4brats said:


> I think the BRATs are trying to see who can cause me the biggest freakout this week.
> 
> T wiped out on her bike. We're now sitting in the ER waiting to be seen. Tar & chip roads and flesh do not play well together.





crebel said:


> You have had a tough week with BRAT injuries and losing your friend's Dad. Good thoughts and prayers for better tomorrows are headed your way.


Also sending good thoughts your way.


----------



## Jeff

luvmy4brats said:


> She's handling it better than me. She tore up her leg pretty good. It's probably not as bad as it looks and I'm probably over reacting. I just want to make sure we've gotten all the road junk out and it doesn't need stitches (although I'm not sure how they'd stitch it up)


My daughter did the same thing when she was a little girl. We were sure that it would leave a nasty scar. My mother-in-law said that using the juice from the leaves of an aloe vera plant would keep it from forming scar tissue. We followed her advice and became believers.


----------



## Annalog

Jeff said:


> My daughter did the same thing when she was a little girl. We were sure that it would leave a nasty scar. My mother-in-law said that using the juice from the leaves of an aloe vera plant would keep it from forming scar tissue. We followed her advice and became believers.


I second that! Fresh is best if you can get it. My mom often had a cut leaf in the fridge after one of us got a cut or a burn. She would then cut a fresh slice each time the bandage was changed. I also used aloe on my daughter, DH, and myself when necessary.

We have patches of the plants growing outside.


----------



## luvmy4brats

Thanks everybody. We're home. She's ok and I've calmed down (mostly... I don't do well with injuries). Thanks for the aloe tip. Hubs is actually picking a plant up for me on his way home.

Oh, and according to the nurse, it was as bad as it looks and I didn't over react  but because of how large an area it was, they couldn't stitch it WARNING: kinda graphic injury description


Spoiler



there's a chunk of flesh missing about the diameter of a quarter,


----------



## drenee

Heather, so sorry to hear about T.  Glad you're home.  You need to schedule a quiet evening soon.  

Blood work numbers did not come back very good.  In fact, down right bad.  
deb


----------



## luvmy4brats

drenee said:


> Heather, so sorry to hear about T. Glad you're home. You need to schedule a quiet evening soon.
> 
> Blood work numbers did not come back very good. In fact, down right bad.
> deb


Deb, I'm sorry to hear about your blood work numbers.


----------



## corkyb

Deb,
I'm so sorry to hear about your blood work.  I will be praying for your healing and health.
And, Heather, maybe a strong drink would help!  Or at least a nice glass of wine.  I don't drink myself, but in situations like you are in, I"m sure it would work wonders.
Hope your BRAT heals quickly.  Kids generally do.
By the way, what IPAD cover did you buy?  Black or red roses?

Paula ny


----------



## Jeff

drenee said:


> Blood work numbers did not come back very good. In fact, down right bad.


That's a thump for us all.


----------



## luvmy4brats

corkyb said:


> Deb,
> I'm so sorry to hear about your blood work. I will be praying for your healing and health.
> And, Heather, maybe a strong drink would help! Or at least a nice glass of wine. I don't drink myself, but in situations like you are in, I"m sure it would work wonders.
> Hope your BRAT heals quickly. Kids generally do.
> By the way, what IPAD cover did you buy? Black or red roses?
> 
> Paula ny


I think I have some Mike's Hard Lemonade in our upstairs fridge. If there is, I will be having one tonight. It's been a long, rough week. T took it much better than I did. Hubs and R (oldest daughter) will be doing the cleaning and stuff (I just can't handle it..I'm a total wuss! Seriously, the nurse thought I was going to pass out on her a couple of times.)

I haven't ordered it yet, but I *think* I'm getting the black one. If I do, I'll be selling my black rose K2 cover. Then again, the Noreves are calling my name too, but I can't decide on a color.


----------



## Meemo

Sandpiper said:


> Netflix is great. In it's earlier years they had kind of a bad reputation -- customer service stink, stank, stunk. You could not find a phone number on their web site. It was bad. But a few years ago they totally revamped their customer service. Now I can't find an e-mail addie for CS -- you have to call. They are so pleasant. I very rarely need to call CS. Netflix works!


Love, love Netflix - and the streaming Netflix too! Don't even have to wait for a DVD!


----------



## corkyb

luvmy4brats said:


> I think I have some Mike's Hard Lemonade in our upstairs fridge. If there is, I will be having one tonight. It's been a long, rough week. T took it much better than I did. Hubs and R (oldest daughter) will be doing the cleaning and stuff (I just can't handle it..I'm a total wuss! Seriously, the nurse thought I was going to pass out on her a couple of times.)
> 
> I haven't ordered it yet, but I *think* I'm getting the black one. If I do, I'll be selling my black rose K2 cover. Then again, the Noreves are calling my name too, but I can't decide on a color.


Enjoy the lemonade. I think the black roses would be stunning with the ipad. Have been thinking about it myself, but I haven't been using my Oberon covers lately. I have been using Noreve passion vintage on my dx and ruby red sugar Cole Haan on my k2 and I love them both. I may be having a big sale here pretty soon. Got lots of stuff I should get rid of.


----------



## Susan in VA

Deb, sending good thoughts your way  --  when do they re-check?

Heather, it's good that nothing was broken!  And aloe really does work.  I keep a plant in my kitchen in case of burns.  Only had to use it once, and I found myself apologizing to the plant for intentionally breaking off one of its leaves, but that burn healed perfectly.


----------



## telracs

earache.

deb, hope the numbers get better!


----------



## Meredith Sinclair

drenee said:


> Heather, so sorry to hear about T. Glad you're home. You need to schedule a quiet evening soon.
> 
> Blood work numbers did not come back very good. In fact, down right bad.
> deb


Oh, my prayers are with you Ma'am.


----------



## drenee

Jeff said:


> That's a thump for us all.


Thank you. That's my bump for the day. 

Susan, I believe they're going to let me stay on these meds for 6 weeks. 
But we'll see what my PCP and internal doc say when they get the new results next week.


----------



## Susan in VA

Please keep us posted.  I hope the meds do their job!


----------



## luvmy4brats

I'm in Homeowner's Association hell. 

There is a large open area next to my house and across from our new president's home). Well he just moved the playset 100 feet closer to my house (it's been in front of his house this entire time). It is now about 20 feet or so from my property line. He's been fighting to move/remove it since we moved in 6 years ago. Now that he's been made president, that play set was his first order of business. He moved it without any prior notification to the community. (I'm pretty sure that anything that's done has to be put to a vote and there have been no meetings called). Needless to say I'm furious. I don't know how much of a fight I'm going to have on my hands as I'm about the only person (other than him) that this affects. 


On a good note, T's knee seems to be healing up pretty good and B's eye is all better.


----------



## Jane917

drenee said:


> Thank you. That's my bump for the day.
> 
> Susan, I believe they're going to let me stay on these meds for 6 weeks.
> But we'll see what my PCP and internal doc say when they get the new results next week.


My prayers are with you, Deb.


----------



## Jane917

luvmy4brats said:


> On a good note, T's knee seems to be healing up pretty good and B's eye is all better.


I hear your anguish about the ER visit. When my youngest was 13, he had neurosurgery to relieve pressure of a cyst. The worst part for him (besides the headache) was that it was soccer season. A few months after surgery, he fell on his bike right in front of the hospital and broke his arm. He called me at work, I told him to walk through the hospital to the ER....he had so much ER experience, he knew exactly where to go! He said "I'm not going in that hospital again!" Good mom that I was, I left work, picked him up in front of the hospital, and drove him to the back of the hospital to the ER. The nurses greeted him with " Hi Barry. Good to see you again." I told him, it is not good to be on first name basis with the ER nurses. A few years later, our 2 hospitals merged, and the main ER was at the other hospital. In high school, a very large student fell on Barry's arm during PE, and broke it. When I got the call, I called the surgeon (who by this time was Barry's primary care MD ), and they told me to take him to the new ER. Barry's comments was "at least they don't know me there." Well, guess what....the nurses all transfered over to the new ER, and when we walked in they said "hi Barry, we knew we would see you again."

The end of the story?......Barry is now a bicycle racer! Do I worry? Every minute!


----------



## Ann in Arlington

luvmy4brats said:


> I'm in Homeowner's Association hell.
> 
> There is a large open area next to my house and across from our new president's home). Well he just moved the playset 100 feet closer to my house (it's been in front of his house this entire time). It is now about 20 feet or so from my property line. He's been fighting to move/remove it since we moved in 6 years ago. Now that he's been made president, that play set was his first order of business. He moved it without any prior notification to the community. (I'm pretty sure that anything that's done has to be put to a vote and there have been no meetings called). Needless to say I'm furious. I don't know how much of a fight I'm going to have on my hands as I'm about the only person (other than him) that this affects.
> 
> On a good note, T's knee seems to be healing up pretty good and B's eye is all better.


Gotta say, Heather, and of course I know nothing more than what you posted above, but I think you should just let it go. By all means, write a letter to the association. . .copying all members of the board, of course, (maybe even the whole neighborhood) letting them know of your concern -- which isn't the placement of the set but rather that it was moved without going through proper approval steps. Quote bylaws etc. as needed, but, really, is it that big a deal? Unless, you know, it's his property he's moved it to a common area. You let this little thing go and you may have stronger footing in the future for something more important.

Glad the limbs and eyeballs are healing!


----------



## Sean Sweeney

My so-called "real job" gave me a thump today. I was slated to cover a baseball game in Hudson, which is a good 45-minute drive with one highway and a few "state highways" where the speed limit is 40.... the game was originally slated for 4 pm. I left at 230, got there at 315 and found out that the host school switched the time of the game to 7 pm. Unfortunately, the paper doesnt cover local games in the spring that start at 7 ("It's too late for our deadline," the editor says), and I lost $50 because of it.


----------



## corkyb

Hudson, NY?
Paula, ny


----------



## Jane917

My thump is that yesterday I received notice that my job isn't being renewed next year. I already have applications/resumes into a few other likely prospects.


----------



## luvmy4brats

Ann in Arlington said:


> Gotta say, Heather, and of course I know nothing more than what you posted above, but I think you should just let it go.


Nope, can't do it and I'm glad I didn't. I had the county planning and zoning inspector come out today and take measurements. I discovered that our president has poor map reading skills. I learned today that there's supposed to be a 35' wooded area between my property line and the open area (at the moment, there are no trees and it's about 17'). The open space is supposed to be 100' wide (our president reduced it to 50' by planting trees that were given to the community by the county, in the area directly in front of his house). All of those trees must be moved to the buffer zone and the playground has to get moved at least 40 feet away (35 feet buffer and then another 15-20 feet away from the trees) from where it currently is and most likely back to nearly it's original position (give or take about 15').

Of course, it's too late into the season to be transplanting the trees, we'll have to wait until the fall and if they all die (like it appears they are, I won't get them in that space). When all this is said and done, I should have three rows of pines between my property and the open space (if they don't die).


----------



## NogDog

Jane917 said:


> My thump is that yesterday I received notice that my job isn't being renewed next year. I already have applications/resumes into a few other likely prospects.


Good luck. Sometimes these things work out for the best, such as an even better job.


----------



## The Atomic Bookworm

"Thump" for yesterday: Taking the afternoon off work to do errands and accomplished no errands due to causes beyond my control. 

"Thump" for today: Getting word from the agency that, because we are all-of-a-sudden "a critical function of the agency", we can't leave work two hours early tomorrow like the rest of the agency.

_UPDATE: The Big Cheeses (we have five) either decided that we're not THAT critical of a function... or they realized tat there's a whole lot of us west of the Mississippi... anywho, we were told that we could scram with everyone else _ 

At this rate I'm going home, closing the door, and not coming out until Tuesday.


----------



## mlewis78

Not sure whether to call this a thump or bump:  registered at another employment agency today (temp) and took their long Word test.  I'm always exhausted during and after the long tests.  And just think:  this will enable me to take more tests if/when they send me to a firm.  All this for temp assignments.  I'm sick of this.

My big thump of the week was learning that a firm that tested me 3 weeks ago didn't pass me, yet I know I nailed everything in the tests.  This particular firm and a few others have a rep for this, but I didn't know it was this bad.  I mentioned it to the new agency today and they said that that firm tests half the city and overlooks talent.  I spent 3.5 hours on those tests and an hour in filling out forms, waiting and having a short interview with the test giver.


----------



## NogDog

This cold I've got is exhausting me. I doubt I got much more that an hour of sleep last night due to the coughing.


----------



## Annalog

NogDog said:


> This cold I've got is exhausting me. I doubt I got much more that an hour of sleep last night due to the coughing.


Hope you are better soon. Persistent coughs are not fun.


----------



## Geoffrey

I'm feeling sad right now.    

I was driving home listening to NPR like usual ... on 'Tell Me More', they were talking about responses to Michel Martin's editorial on her brother's death.  I just started bawling.  I had to pull over to the side of the road for a minute to regain my composure.  This weekend is the 16th anniversary of my mom's death.  I haven't reacted this strongly in years.

I was given some advise right before the 1st anniversary .... Do something she would have enjoyed - and remember her that way.  So, I think I'm about to organize beer and cocktails with friends.  My partner doesn't know yet, but I think we're socializing.


----------



## NogDog

@ Geoffrey: Sounds like a good idea. In my fortunately limited experience to date in dealing with such things, I've always found it better to go through it with friends than to deal with it alone.

@ Annalog: Thanks. I'm not coughing _quite_ as much, and managed to catch 2 or 3 half-hour naps during the day. (You gotta take your little victories where you can.)


----------



## mlewis78

My thump today was having my test torn apart by the grader at an employment agency (received an email from him today).  He said it was obvious that I'm strong in some of my word processing skills, so I could go back and take it again.  Found out it wasn't just me.  A former co-worker who was also testing there yesterday got a similar email for different things and they sent it to her emergency contact by mistake!  She's going back as a matter of pride about her WP skills.  

It was just a test in Word 2003, and I didn't find it difficult, but some of the instructions were strange and had nothing to do with the way firms have us do their work. I may go back next week.  It's a 2.5 hour test (would take at least 2 hrs. to complete) and I'd have to take the whole thing again, including all the things I did "correctly."  I don't even know if they have work assignments (most agencies don't) and they are off the path for me geographically.


----------



## Brenda Carroll

Memorial Day Traffic.  Just opened a thread about it.  But it took me twenty minutes to cross town! Geesh. And to make matters worse, I had to circle the Wal-Mart parking lot seven times to find a space close enough that would not require a picnic lunch for the hike.  Then I got inside and there were... yes, that's right... PEOPLE everywhere.  Blocking the aisles near the summer plastic ware aisle, hotdogs were going like hotcakes, buns were in short supply, and the chip aisle!  My God, how can I even describe the chaos? The only bags of Tostidos left were crushed beyond recognition. The only bean dip left was the small, over-priced, no-canopener-required snack size.  It was awful!! I didn't get anything I went in for.  There's not a scrap of icecream in the fridge and only half a bottle of red cream soda left.  I'm devastated.


----------



## NogDog

Brendan Carroll said:


> Memorial Day Traffic. Just opened a thread about it. But it took me twenty minutes to cross town! Geesh. And to make matters worse, I had to circle the Wal-Mart parking lot seven times to find a space close enough that would not require a picnic lunch for the hike. Then I got inside and there were... yes, that's right... PEOPLE everywhere. Blocking the aisles near the summer plastic ware aisle, hotdogs were going like hotcakes, buns were in short supply, and the chip aisle! My God, how can I even describe the chaos? The only bags of Tostidos left were crushed beyond recognition. The only bean dip left was the small, over-priced, no-canopener-required snack size. It was awful!! I didn't get anything I went in for. There's not a scrap of icecream in the fridge and only half a bottle of red cream soda left. I'm devastated.


No ice cream? Aie-e-e-e-e-e-e-e-e-e-!!!!! 

As far as "twenty minutes to cross town," I think the last time I had a commute that was twenty minutes or less on a _good_ day was about 20 years ago.


----------



## mlewis78

Brendan Carroll said:


> Memorial Day Traffic. Just opened a thread about it. But it took me twenty minutes to cross town! Geesh. And to make matters worse, I had to circle the Wal-Mart parking lot seven times to find a space close enough that would not require a picnic lunch for the hike. Then I got inside and there were... yes, that's right... PEOPLE everywhere. Blocking the aisles near the summer plastic ware aisle, hotdogs were going like hotcakes, buns were in short supply, and the chip aisle! My God, how can I even describe the chaos? The only bags of Tostidos left were crushed beyond recognition. The only bean dip left was the small, over-priced, no-canopener-required snack size. It was awful!! I didn't get anything I went in for. There's not a scrap of icecream in the fridge and only half a bottle of red cream soda left. I'm devastated.


I can't imagine food shopping at Wal-Mart! I buy Tostitos Lime chips at a drug store and sometimes at D'Agostinos near me. I couldn't shop anywhere that is more crowded than Whole Foods or Fairway.


----------



## Brenda Carroll

I know what you mean about the commute. I used to live near Houston... whew! Well, that was meant to be ironic, but we still haven't invented an 'ironic smiley'. Won't someone please do that?  I'm going back for ice cream about 12 tonight. 24 hour Wal-Mart, but you have to have


Spoiler



guts


 to go at that time of night in any town. Did I mispell Tostitos? Now I know I've had a bad bump for the day!


----------



## Scheherazade

I got charged $150 to be told my TV was broken...  which I could have told them and in fact did when I called.  The guy came in, pulled up some super sekrit menu which I actually pulled up myself when troubleshooting it online and brought up a screen full of errors.  He was in my house 10 minutes at the most when he told me that it wasn't worth fixing.  I need a job where I can make over $10 a minute.  He did offer me a trade in on a new TV which I took him up on but it'll be a bit before it comes in.  Still... it's an expense I really didn't have in mind this year.


----------



## luvmy4brats

Brendan Carroll said:


> half a bottle of red cream soda left. I'm devastated.


Red cream soda? Am I missing out on something yummy?

My thump: I stepped on and broke my favorite pair of sunglasses ...And I found out they're discontinued


----------



## Jeff

luvmy4brats said:


> Red cream soda? Am I missing out on something yummy?


----------



## Annalog

Geoffrey said:


> I'm feeling sad right now.
> 
> I was driving home listening to NPR like usual ... on 'Tell Me More', they were talking about responses to Michel Martin's editorial on her brother's death. I just started bawling. I had to pull over to the side of the road for a minute to regain my composure. This weekend is the 16th anniversary of my mom's death. I haven't reacted this strongly in years.
> 
> I was given some advise right before the 1st anniversary .... Do something she would have enjoyed - and remember her that way. So, I think I'm about to organize beer and cocktails with friends. My partner doesn't know yet, but I think we're socializing.


Good idea.

I am also sad for a similar reason. I opened my e-mail at work during lunchtime today and started crying. I was glad that there were not many people in the office today. My mom had e-mailed me a photo of how she and my sister had decorated Dad's headstone for memorial day with two flags, one for Dad and one for our brother (her son). (My dad died 22 years ago.) This Memorial Day would have been my brother's 53rd birthday. He died less than two weeks after his 52nd birthday. I miss my dad and my brother so much.

We never stop missing our loved ones. I agree that we remember them best by either doing something they would have enjoyed or by doing something that would make them happy or proud.


----------



## mlewis78

Scheherazade said:


> I got charged $150 to be told my TV was broken... which I could have told them and in fact did when I called. The guy came in, pulled up some super sekrit menu which I actually pulled up myself when troubleshooting it online and brought up a screen full of errors. He was in my house 10 minutes at the most when he told me that it wasn't worth fixing. I need a job where I can make over $10 a minute. He did offer me a trade in on a new TV which I took him up on but it'll be a bit before it comes in. Still... it's an expense I really didn't have in mind this year.


I'm sorry and that's just not right to charge so much to diagnose the problem.

My wide flat-screen HD Sharp Aquos sound doesn't work now (4 years), so I plug my cable and dvd into my stereo receiver. This was the first TV I'd ever had with good stereo sound. Previous TV was from 1981 (Hitachi 19") and just wouldn't die but I wanted a flat-screen HD TV and put the 1981 TV out on the street


----------



## Alle Meine Entchen

mlewis78 said:


> I'm sorry and that's just not right to charge so much to diagnose the problem.
> 
> My wide flat-screen HD Sony sound doesn't work now (4 years), so I plug my cable and dvd into my stereo receiver. This was the first TV I'd ever had with good stereo sound. Previous TV was from 1981 (Hitachi 19") and just wouldn't die but I wanted a flat-screen HD TV and put the 1981 TV out on the street


DH and I got a huge old bigscreen somewhat the same way. The couple who owned it gave it away b/c the sound stopped working (and it was an early 90's model and they wanted a flat screen). We got it b/c DH was in school for electronics and thought it would be fun for him to play around and fix. Well, the fix took 1 min as he hooked up his surround sound and it worked. We kept that tv for a few years, then gave it to my dad, who left it in his basement for several monthes before hooking it up, only to find out it had well and truly broken while it had been sitting in his basement! I believe he uses it as a tv stand now (in the true, hillbilly fashion)


----------



## mlewis78

Ooh, just realized I wrote Sony when I meant Sharp!


----------



## Stormy

My next door neighbor who we share a storage shed with said we keep leaving the door unlocked and if it happens again he's changing the lock on us. Which I don't think he can legally since the landlord owns it and it's for both apartments but still not fun.


----------



## mlewis78

My thump:  knee is worse.


----------



## Anne

Meemo said:


> Love, love Netflix - and the streaming Netflix too! Don't even have to wait for a DVD!


I love Netfix too. It is so cool watching movies on my iPad


----------



## Susan in VA

luvmy4brats said:


> My thump: I stepped on and broke my favorite pair of sunglasses ...And I found out they're discontinued


You could try stalking EBay....


----------



## vickir

Real bad day. Went to a meeting this AM and was told that a woman who was my sister's childhood BF died and wasn't found for days. She has only a couple of cousins left who won't pay for funeral. So her friends are paying. We have a nice funeral director who is donating use of funeral home for free. I'm sad.


----------



## Gertie Kindle

vickir said:


> Real bad day. Went to a meeting this AM and was told that a woman who was my sister's childhood BF died and wasn't found for days. She has only a couple of cousins left who won't pay for funeral. So her friends are paying. We have a nice funeral director who is donating use of funeral home for free. I'm sad.


That's terrible. At least she had good friends.

Minor thump. I'm drilling my GS for his science test yesterday. He has to name the main systems of the body. The teacher gave him a study guide. She left off the digestive system. It's the one teacher I don't care for.


----------



## Alle Meine Entchen

so, I was all excited to get my new queen bed (early birthday present) and when the nice, professional men came w/ my mattress, found out my box springs can't fit up my stairs and the old (queen) box springs can't fit downstairs.  I now have to call the store and see what can be arranged.  I was not happy, DH is not happy and DD was not happy to find out that the men were so professional they wouldn't stop to flirt w/ her (she's 13 months old, so it's safe).


----------



## NogDog

Alle Meine Entchen said:


> so, I was all excited to get my new queen bed (early birthday present) and when the nice, professional men came w/ my mattress, found out my box springs can't fit up my stairs and the old (queen) box springs can't fit downstairs. I now have to call the store and see what can be arranged. I was not happy, DH is not happy and DD was not happy to find out that the men were so professional they wouldn't stop to flirt w/ her (she's 13 months old, so it's safe).


I seem to remember my parents buying a new queen/king size bed, and having to order two box springs, I guess twin-sized? The mattress could make it up to their room OK because it could be bent a bit, but the box spring could not, so they used the two smaller box springs side by side on the bed frame with the single mattress on top of them.

Or you could go for a Select Comfort bed like I have, since everything comes in comparatively smaller boxes and then can be assembled in the room.


----------



## akagriff

Found out that my neighbor died yesterday and it's storming out.  It's kind of a thumpy day


----------



## drenee

My ex-in-laws had to get their box springs in through an upstairs window.  That was not fun.

My condolences on the deaths mentioned.  

My thump: son left for Asheville this morning.  
deb


----------



## luvmy4brats

Susan in VA said:


> You could try stalking EBay....


I have been and no luck so far. Luckily I found out today that they can be fixed. I also found a pair I like *almost* as much so I'll have a spare pair.


----------



## luvmy4brats

akagriff said:


> Found out that my neighbor died yesterday and it's storming out. It's kind of a thumpy day


I'm so sorry.


----------



## Angela

Had to have a root canal this afternoon and Larry had to go back to Houston for work...


----------



## drenee

Ohhh, Angela, I'm sorry.
deb


----------



## Angela

drenee said:


> Ohhh, Angela, I'm sorry.
> deb


thanks deb... feeling better this evening.


----------



## NogDog

I finally forced myself to go out and mow the lawn after two weeks, due to being out of town for 6 days and then dealing with a nasty cold. While still coughing a bit from the cold, I decided it couldn't wait any longer, as we may get rain today, which would make it even longer and thicker tomorrow.

Now I feel physically wrung out and probably won't be good for anything else today except web surfing.

Wait...maybe that's a bump?


----------



## Susan in VA

NogDog said:


> Now I feel physically wrung out and probably won't be good for anything else today except web surfing.
> 
> Wait...maybe that's a bump?


Having a good excuse to hang out online the rest of the day would qualify as a bump for me...


----------



## Margaret

NogDog said:


> Now I feel physically wrung out and probably won't be good for anything else today except web surfing.
> 
> Wait...maybe that's a bump?


They say that every cloud has a silver lining, or in other words a Bump!


----------



## NogDog

Margaret said:


> They say that every cloud has a silver lining, or in other words a Bump!


And the pessimists say that every silver lining has a cloud.


----------



## Carol Hanrahan

I'll be blue all day today.  Lost my Mom 12 years ago - still can't believe it.  She would be so proud of her grandkids.
And yesterday they said there's a new drug that cures 5% of lung cancer patients.  If only.....


----------



## Susan in VA

{{{{Carol}}}}


----------



## drenee

I'm sorry, Carol.  So hard to lose loved ones.
deb


----------



## Annalog

(((hugs Carol)))
Thinking of you and lost loved ones..


----------



## David McAfee

Lost my mom in 86 and dad in 93. Neither made it out of their 40's.

The only time it really bothers me these days is on Mothers Day and Fathers Day.


----------



## Margaret

Carol, I know how you are feeling.  My Dad died 28 years ago tomorrow and I always miss him more at this time of year and regret that he did not live to see his grandchildren and now great-grandchildren grow up.  He also died of cancer.  I do think that he would be happy to know that the advancements in cancer treatment might someday help those grandchildren that he loved so much if, God forbid, they would ever need it.


----------



## Carol Hanrahan

Thanks you guys....


----------



## Geoffrey

Carol Hanrahan said:


> I'll be blue all day today. Lost my Mom 12 years ago - still can't believe it. She would be so proud of her grandkids.
> And yesterday they said there's a new drug that cures 5% of lung cancer patients. If only.....


I lost my mother 16 years ago to cancer and always wonder what could have happened with today's knowledge ... I feel for you.


----------



## Geoffrey

So I went to my doctor today because my allergies were kicking in to the point of random nausea and vomiting  (never a good thing)  ... what I found out is that my allergies are exacerbating something else in my torso - they're testing for issues with my gall bladder, stomach, liver, colon .... 

I'm not freaked out yet but I am a bit bummed.


----------



## Jeff

Hope it turns out to be nothing serious, Geoffrey.


----------



## drenee

Geoffrey, hope it turns out ok.
deb


----------



## luvmy4brats

Geoffrey, Fingers crossed that it's nothing serious.


----------



## mlewis78

My thump today was being put off yet again for re-testing at a temp agency. Two weeks ago I tested and they didn't like some of what I did but they could tell I was a good word processing operator by what I did. Same thing happened there the same day with one of my former co-workers. She got an appointment and re-tested last Thursday. I tried to get an appointment last week and they put me off until yesterday and then called to say they were using all their computers on a project and we rescheduled for today. Now I'm put off until next Tuesday.

Just finding temp work is very hard these days, yet I'm registered at three other agencies. Perhaps I should have said forget it when they gave me the results of my test and said I could come back. Or


Spoiler



FU


. Their test scoring was very subjective. There are many ways to do one thing in Word.


----------



## Alle Meine Entchen

my thump is I have a migrane.  A bad one.  And today is the day my little one decided to practice her "outside" voice all day long inside.  I put her to bed early b/c of that.  I just couldn't handle a screamer on a day like today esp w/ DH trying to get ready for his first art show (selling photos @ a street art show thing, not a gallery thing)


----------



## Annalog

Geoffrey, hope it is nothing serious.

Mlewis, hope the test results get straightened out.

Alle Meine Entchen, hope the migraine is gone.


----------



## Vegas_Asian

I finally found a used copy of &quot;Zelda the oracle of ages&quot; and the owner of the store tested it before I bought it....no go. So I will now resort to contacting high school friend for my copy that I lended her three or four years ago. She lives right down the street


----------



## The Atomic Bookworm

My Thump For Today: I got critiqued at work for giving the right answer. 

The Story: Once a week we get together and critique one of each others' inquiries to see how we can improve the way we handle inquiries. Mine happened to be about an inquiry that needed to be handled by the local Deputy Director because this particular Deputy Director is the local liaison for this type of inquiry. Bottom line: I answered the inquiry accurately.

I still got critiqued for identifying the Deputy Director by his title... never mind the fact there there are (at least) ten different pages in the Agency's own public website where you can see that [name] is the Deputy Director for [jurisdiction]. I even showed my boss the page from where I was reading my answer... but he said I shouldn't have given that answer anyway. 

So I got critiqued either for giving the right answer... or for doing my job "too well".


----------



## A_J_Lath

Alle Meine Entchen said:


> my thump is I have a migrane. A bad one. And today is the day my little one decided to practice her "outside" voice all day long inside. I put her to bed early b/c of that. I just couldn't handle a screamer on a day like today esp w/ DH trying to get ready for his first art show (selling photos @ a street art show thing, not a gallery thing)


Ah, I get migraines too - not regularly, thankfully. Do you get the aura beforehand? I do, and it freaks me out no end (Lost the entire left side of my vision once!) I suppose the 'bump' would be the fact that the aura at least gives me a bit of a warning; if I can get some painkillers in me pronto, then the headache doesn't usually turn out to be too bad.


----------



## loonlover

Didn't sleep well last night.  Received a steroid shot yesterday for the problem in my left heel.  I'm sure that was part of it.  Plus steroids always make me hungry so I was feeling hungry part of the time I was awake.  Hopefully the shot turns into a bump so walking at work the next three days is easier.  I'll be seeing a podiatrist next Friday.


----------



## loonlover

This was really yesterday's thump.  My van wouldn't start when I was leaving the home of the retiree that lives the farthest away.  Triple A sent someone to check the battery and give me a jump.  The guy came (very bad attitude), checked the battery, said it needed to be replaced, but I should be able to drive it home after he jumped it.  It died on my second left turn and now the friend who was riding with me and I are stuck on the street instead of in someone's driveway.  I called AAA again; told them to send a tow truck this time.  Estimated time of arrival was close to an hour.  I explained that there were two women standing out in the heat; please get someone here as fast as possible.  She stated that my need would be made a priority.  It was probably 30 minutes before the tow truck came.  Since there were two of us and II drives an S-10, it wouldn't have done any good for him to have made the trip to where we were standing.  We were able to meet the other woman's husband before we got the car to the shop.  I really felt bad about keeping her out in the heat.  Anyway, the van is in the shop, II canceled his therapy and picked me up.  Now we are just waiting for the verdict - hopefully no more than a battery, but expecting it to be the alternator.

I much preferred the location it happened, though, as some of the places I went for census last week would have been a whole lot harder to have been towed from.


----------



## Scheherazade

I called the university today after making it through an entire Summer class without seeing any of my FAFSA Grant which I really needed for gas and books and everything else.  Luckily my taxes came through to keep me afloat in the mean time.  I was going to take three classes, one in the first session and two in the second, but had to drop those two second session classes because I just didn't have the money.  So I call to find out what's going on with the grant... and they apparently took it back after dropping the two classes, which I had to drop because I never got the cash part of the grant.  So long story short, I now owe $756 for the three credit hours I did take.  If I knew all this was going to happen I would have just waited until the Fall to do my Spanish.

I've also come to the realization I won't be really able to get the bagpipes I was wanting... this is due a lot to the $800 I now have to give the school.  So kinda bleh, but at least by next Thursday I will hopefully be done with Spanish for the rest of my life.


----------



## Alle Meine Entchen

I'm all achey and sore b/c I'm weaning the Boss.  No one can really touch me w/ out me hurting, but since the Boss is only 13 months old, she still does.


----------



## Margaret

Are you weaning her "cold turkey?" When I was going through that with my kids, I stopped one feeding at a time for about a week and I really had no discomfort.  Good luck!


----------



## Alle Meine Entchen

Margaret said:


> Are you weaning her "cold turkey?" When I was going through that with my kids, I stopped one feeding at a time for about a week and I really had no discomfort. Good luck!


no, I've stopped all other feedings, this is for the last feeding ever. She's actually doing a really good job and let me put her to bed last night even though I wasnt' going to feed her (previously, DH had been doing it so she'd get used to the idea)


----------



## Jane917

Alle Meine Entchen said:


> I'm all achey and sore b/c I'm weaning the Boss. No one can really touch me w/ out me hurting, but since the Boss is only 13 months old, she still does.


I really feel your pain. It has been 27 years since I weaned my youngest, but I remember it like it was yesterday. I am not sure what was the worst, the emotional or physical pain.


----------



## luvmy4brats

Elle, I  recommend cabbages leaves in your bra. They work wonders. Somebody told be about them while I was weaning B at 2.5 and I thought I was going to explode! Cabbage leaves really, really help.


My thump for the day. The handle for my dishwasher is broken and all of my clean dishes are being held hostage. I know what the problems is, it's just a matter of finding a website with the instructions on how to fix it and finding the part. But hey, paper plates for a few days sounds good.


----------



## philvan

My 8yr old grandson was bitten by a snake at school today. Ok panic over, just a Garter snake which aren't poisonous, actually they are not even biters usually. He was quite excited by the idea, probably hoping for a scar.


----------



## A_J_Lath

Bump: cracked the four mile barrier while out running today!

Thump: subsequent massive endorphin high combined with legs that feel like slinkies have no doubt made me appear as a happy-clappy in need of orthopedic shoes.


----------



## Annalog

My mom and I are on vacation and having a wonderful time (bump), however, Mom has been getting eaten alive by something (THUMP). We are not sure if it is bedbugs, mites, etc. I have only a few bites. Anyone with suggestions on how to not take these home now that we have been here a week, please reply to Bed bugs, mites, No-see-ums, fleas, ... - How to identify and not take home? as I primarily have KB access on my Kindle. Thanks, Anna


----------



## Brenda Carroll

I... lost... three... twenty... dollar... bills... today.


----------



## Stormy

well my thump started 2 days ago when I had to return my eclipse tickets because my husbands cna class made it so we couldn't go for the time we had. then I find out I can't afford to go at all today. /wouldn't be so bad but it was supposed to be my birthday present.


----------



## Brenda Carroll

Waking up at 5:30 AM again when I could have slept til 10:00 and finding that I may have killed the thump thread back on the 17th except for Poor Little Stormy who lost her birthday present because of something her husband did or was or is (What is CNA?)


----------



## Jeff

Brendan Carroll said:


> What is CNA?


My guess: Certified Network Administrator.


----------



## Jane917

I am pretty sure CNA is Certified Nurse Assistant.


----------



## bluefrog

FEMA denied disaster relief to my hometown. Apparently, they think this isn't a disaster.








This was our high school.









Down the road from my brother's house.

My daughter wrote an article about it.
What Happened to Helping Main Street?http://ireport.cnn.com/docs/DOC-465007

FEMA didn't come out to look at it until more than a week had passed, after more than a thousand volunteers had been working on clean-up every day. Apparently they did too good a job and FEMA thinks federal funding is unnecessary, even though there was over a hundred million dollars in damages.


----------



## Stormy

Jane917 said:


> I am pretty sure CNA is Certified Nurse Assistant.


Yeah it's this one. Sorry for being confusing.


----------



## KathyBell

My original thump was when the purchaser backed out on a real estate deal (a 5 acre lot beside our farm) which was binding...but the worse thump was when we began to investigate making them close the deal per the contracted agreement and found out the guy was a convicted killer...not the guy you want to take to court and force to become your neighbour.


----------



## KathyBell

It would have been a bump except the fact that all our summer plans had hinged upon the proceeds from this unconditional sale...the kids are really disappointed because we were going to go on a real vacation for the first time in a long time. So, it's a thump-d-bump.


----------



## L.J. Sellers novelist

Took my first motorcycle ride of the season (on back of husband's bike). Great joy!
L.J.


----------



## kdawna

I have a kidney stone that is hurting like crazy! They put in a stent a couple days ago and I don't have an apt until next Friday! 
Brenda


----------



## Brenda Carroll

Jeff said:


> My guess: Certified Network Administrator.





Jane917 said:


> I am pretty sure CNA is Certified Nurse Assistant.


Thanks for the answers. I had a terrible day today and got nothing done. Hope to do better tomorrow. Wish me luck. And shudder to Brenda (post before me). Hope that is over for you soon.


----------



## corkyb

Brendan,
Hope you are having a better day today!
Paula


----------



## BTackitt

Grandma fell again today.. At least I was here for this one, so she wasn't on the floor for 24 hours like last time, but, I don't know what we're going to do with her come August when I have to head home, and get my son and myself off to college..
*depressed* She won't leave San Francisco, or her home, and no one in the family is able to leave their lives to live with her... 
My mom had surgery today to fix a "lapsed" bladder, I will still be here aftre she has her post-op appointment in a couiple weeks... we are going to have to sit down and seriously discuss home-health options. (Again not something my grandmother wants to do.. but I can guilt her into it saying I will have to drop out of Nursing school to take care of her.)


----------



## Alle Meine Entchen

realized that w/ DH's niece and nephew here, in state, I'm going to have to play the heavy.  They are visiting my MIL (who lives 15 mins away), but she feels so guilty about things that happened to SIL (like the fact that SIL was molested by a family member and she didn't realize it) that she won't say anything too forcefully.  S (the almost 14 yr old niece) will listen to me b/c I don't take her crap and will actually remember she's being punished.  I know when she asks to do things like spend the night or babysit my daughter, I'm going to tell her no and when she whines about it, I'm going to be brutally honest and tell her I don't trust her in my home or around my 13 month old.  This upcoming month is going to be full of me listening to MIL rant (rightfully) and me telling S to stop being a whiny baby and actually obey the rules.


----------



## akagriff

My son is at camp this week.  I miss him.


----------



## mlewis78

Maybe I should ignore the numerous thunderstorm alerts we have. There was a severe on in effect until 9pm here, so I didn't go to the pool.  Haven't been out at all!  No T-storms though.  The pool is inside but has glass roof, so it closes for at least 20 minutes whenever there is a flash of lightning.


----------



## Vegas_Asian

I am housesitting across town. Been staying at the other house (for the pets. Also for the tempra-pedic matress.  ). Mom calls me in the middle of the night (1:24am according to my cell) to tell me about work drama. Fell asleep on the phone. She got mad.

Ten hours later, (dogs kept waking me. If I roll too close to edge of bed I get several doggy kisses) she calls again. She wants me to drive back home (across las Vegas) to take a piece of mail to the post office. Keep in mind the post office is a half mile away from her. She used "the voice" so I knew I better than to say no.


----------



## Trilby

My 'thump' began just over a week ago, when I had to start back on Chemo. Also have to have a port put in....<sigh>


----------



## Stormy

the fact that my daughter won't stop screaming. no matter what i do she's changed i've tried giving her a drink and food. she doesn't need a new diaper and she won't sleep. On top of that the b key on my lap top is busted and i can't find the cables for the hard drive for me to backup my info so i can take it in and get fixed.


----------



## kdawna

Stormy, maybe your daughter has an earache?  I feel bad for you.... kids can sure cause stress at times! 
Brenda J.


----------



## Stormy

kdawna said:


> Stormy, maybe your daughter has an earache? I feel bad for you.... kids can sure cause stress at times!
> Brenda J.


possible but she doesn't seem to be tugging on her ear. she's calmed down some though maybe i can get her to nap. I wish she woud just tell me she can talk after all.


----------



## Addie

Just called mom (she's in S. Korea taking care of some stuff). She went to the doctor, and she has to get another examination and maybe a biopsy because they possibly found something odd in her throat. I'm crossing my fingers and praying it turns out to be nothing.


----------



## drenee

AddieLove said:


> Just called mom (she's in S. Korea taking care of some stuff). She went to the doctor, and she has to get another examination and maybe a biopsy because they possibly found something odd in her throat. I'm crossing my fingers and praying it turns out to be nothing.


Keeping your mom in my thoughts and prayers.
deb


----------



## Addie

Thanks, Deb. Mom did have to get the biopsy. We're waiting for the results.


----------



## Vegas_Asian

The last airbender sucked.

Friend's best friend's baby daddy came to our place of work to try threaten friend's bestie into a relationship again. Threat was made and called the police. Dude in jail right now. When things were going down my friend and I were pulling up next to his car. We both had our mace ready.

On the bright side the cop that was interviewing us was HOT!!


----------



## Alle Meine Entchen

Vegas_Asian said:


> The last airbender sucked.
> 
> Friend's best friend's baby daddy came to our place of work to try threaten friend's bestie into a relationship again. Threat was made and called the police. Dude in jail right now. When things were going down my friend and I were pulling up next to his car. We both had our mace ready.
> 
> *On the bright side the cop that was interviewing us was HOT!!*


Hotness should be a requirement for enlisting in the policeforce.


----------



## drenee

^^Agreed.


----------



## Vegas_Asian

Was all ready to go home after an eight hour shift....battery was dead. Bought jumper cables so co-worker could jump me


----------



## Victorine

T.L. Haddix said:


> I got a 'cut direct' from a family member on Facebook. You would think I would have learned by now but NOOOOOOOOOOO. See, not getting invited to holidays isn't enough. Never getting emails or messages isn't enough. I keep forgetting that because I finally chose myself instead of throwing away my life so they could all live theirs, and doing it respectfully I might add, that I don't get to have a family anymore. I guess the upside of that equation is that they can't ask me for anything, right?


Sorry to hear that.  I hope things get better.

Vicki


----------



## mlewis78

T.L. Haddix said:


> Thanks, Vicki. I'll be over it in a few hours. Things like that don't usually bother me these days, I'm so used to it. I'll be able to laugh about it tomorrow. It isn't worth crying over, really.


Sorry about that too. Do you mean that some family member dropped you from facebook? A sibling?

I have a few cousins and one of my two brothers as facebook friends. Most of my family members are not in facebook. Most of my real-life current friends aren't there either! They are afraid of it and think it's a waste of time. I spend more time HERE than on facebook.


----------



## Jeff

T.L. Haddix said:


> No, they just deleted a comment I'd made about something, leaving everyone else's. It was a subtle slight but still punched pretty hard. The whole thing is a sad situation, and I let it get to me sometimes. I shouldn't - it isn't worth the worry. As long as it just bothers me sometimes, I'm doing pretty darned good.


It's easy to make mistakes on Facebook and there's no *Undo*. The deletion may have been an accident.


----------



## Alle Meine Entchen

the Boss fell and blooded her nose today.  I was across the room w/ my back turned, so no idea what she hit, just know that (according to her) it's my fault.  As punishment, I had to hold her while she sucked her thumb.  It is nice to know she's not a free bleeder like one of my brothers.


----------



## Scheherazade

I found out that my 2006 taxes with the $1100 refund won't be refunded because the IRS apparently draws the line at three years.  I had a lot of extenuating circumstances so the person I talked to said to try writing a letter and that she'd flag my return, but she didn't sound hopeful.  I tried to file it on time at the time and was never told it had an error and wasn't accepted and I just lost track of it.  Then I had to give the school copies of my return and W2s and such and ended up not having all the paperwork I needed when I did find out it wasn't accepted.  On top of that the two places I worked for had closed, so that made getting the paperwork that much harder and I just kept putting it off because I was busy with classes.

I finally went to the IRS office to ask them what to do and they were able to supply me all that information I had lost... which I had no idea they did or I would have gone there to begin with.  So yeah... I'm hoping they take mercy.  They do have it on file that I tried to eFile them on time, but I just don't know how lenient they will or can be -_-


----------



## Casse

I've been seriously ill and in pain for over a week and now we have to cancel our long awaited vacation 

Tomorrow just must be better....


----------



## Brenda Carroll

Getting thrown out of bed at 5:00 AM on Sunday morning due to back pain... I guess one thing you never expect is to develop something that won't allow you to lay down.  Weird.


----------



## drenee

Casse said:


> I've been seriously ill and in pain for over a week and now we have to cancel our long awaited vacation
> 
> Tomorrow just must be better....


I'm so sorry. I hope you get better soon. 
Brendan, I'm up for the same reason. Didn't matter which way I turned, my back and shoulder still hurt. I decided to get up and read. Hope you feel better. 
deb


----------



## corkyb

drenee said:


> I'm so sorry. I hope you get better soon.
> Brendan, I'm up for the same reason. Didn't matter which way I turned, my back and shoulder still hurt. I decided to get up and read. Hope you feel better.
> deb


That has been happening to me lately. Coupled with the hacking cough that wakes me up and forces me out of bed, I am not getting much sleep.
Paula ny


----------



## drenee

Paula, I'm so sorry. Not much worse than not being about to get a restful sleep. 
deb


----------



## Casse

drenee said:


> I'm so sorry. I hope you get better soon.
> Brendan, I'm up for the same reason. Didn't matter which way I turned, my back and shoulder still hurt. I decided to get up and read. Hope you feel better.
> deb


Thank you.... I'm hoping each day is going to be better - the darn meds are awful 

Hope your back pain is feeling better


----------



## Vegas_Asian

For the second time this week I had to jump my car. Uncles said we gotta replace it. Tested it today. At least this time I had cable to jump with. Didnt have to go around asking. the thing that bothered me the most...it had to happen on such of hot day


----------



## drenee

T.L. Haddix said:


> Had to go to rheumatologist and have labs done. Might have lupus instead of RA. It's more of a mixed bag than an actual thump, but it's been a rough few days.


I'm so sorry. Please keep us posted. 
deb


----------



## corkyb

Air conditioner broke yesterday and leaked down wall and over floor and into next window sill all day long.  Plus it's going to be 90 here tomorrow.  And my iphone has to be returned as it does very strange things on it's own when I put it next ot my cheek.
And I otherwise love it.
Paula


----------



## corkyb

T.L. Haddix said:


> Had to go to rheumatologist and have labs done. Might have lupus instead of RA. It's more of a mixed bag than an actual thump, but it's been a rough few days.


Oh gosh, I hope you don't have either. 
Paula


----------



## MAGreen

Two sick kids...with different problems. Ones got a MRSA infection on her arm, and the antibiotics she has to be on are making her sick and they are just holding the infection at bay while labs are done to see if we can target the infection better with another medication. Child two has a virus causing fevers and vomiting. I was up all night holding him and doing laundry. At least my couch, blankets, and bedding are all cleaner today. And to top it all off, my husband is about 5000 miles away and not here to help at all. Sometimes being a military wife and stationed overseas isn't so great.


----------



## Vegas_Asian

Lost my scholarship. Despite my efforts to pass online math. failed


----------



## drenee

Oh no, VA, I'm so sorry.  
deb


----------



## luvmy4brats

VA, I'm so sorry to hear that.


----------



## Vegas_Asian

I think the thing that hurts most is that I got the letter yesterday. I wasn't home at the time. Mom decided to open the letter (addressed to me. yes my mother thinks its okay to read my mail and diaries if I live in her house...grr) Luckily with family friend at the time and talked with him before facing the fire. Dad had an idea of what was coming. He said as long as I put all my effort into it.


----------



## sem

I'm sorry to hear this, VA, but I'm with your dad, if you but forth max effort, it is OK. I took college algebra at age 60 (math was NEVER my best subject) and managed to pass - but just barely. Hope that you can rebound from this and be stronger at the end.


----------



## DD

Having to spend 14 out of 20 hours with my husband at the hospital for outpatient surgery and then back in the ER at 3 AM because he should have been kept overnight!  We begged for that because we knew he wasnt well.  But no-o-o-o-o!  Exactly what we said would happen happened.


----------



## Victorine

DD said:


> Having to spend 14 ot of 20 hours with my husband at the hospital for outpatient surgery and then back in the ER at 3 AM because he should have been kept overnight! We begged for that because we knew he wasnt well. But no-o-o-o-o! Exactly what we said would happen happened.


Oh, I'm so sorry! That's terrible. They push people out of the hospital way too early, and things like this happen. Or worse. My friend's husband died because they sent him home after surgery when they shouldn't have. It was horrible.

I hope everything is okay now with him.

Vicki


----------



## geoffthomas

DD said:


> Having to spend 14 ot of 20 hours with my husband at the hospital for outpatient surgery and then back in the ER at 3 AM because he should have been kept overnight! We begged for that because we knew he wasnt well. But no-o-o-o-o! Exactly what we said would happen happened.


DD,
So sorry to hear about that treatment. The hospitals think they are helping patients get "right back on their feet" and also cut costs for the insurance companies and for the patients. But they should listen to the patients. We usually know when we NEED the extra care.
Hope all goes well from here.


----------



## DD

Victorine said:


> Oh, I'm so sorry! That's terrible. They push people out of the hospital way too early, and things like this happen. Or worse. My friend's husband died because they sent him home after surgery when they shouldn't have. It was horrible.
> 
> I hope everything is okay now with him.
> 
> Vicki





geoffthomas said:


> DD,
> So sorry to hear about that treatment. The hospitals think they are helping patients get "right back on their feet" and also cut costs for the insurance companies and for the patients. But they should listen to the patients. We usually know when we NEED the extra care.
> Hope all goes well from here.


Thank you. He's home and resting comfortably right now. I have to keep an eye on him. When we got home, I turned off all the phones and slept for 4 hours but I'm still exhausted.


----------



## loonlover

The washer backed up this morning so I've had to sop water off the utility room floor.  It backed up into the kitchen sink also.  Haven't quite figured that out yet.  I was outside getting the newspaper when the drain started overflowing so most of the water had been spun out by the time I came back inside.  I watched the drain while the washer completed that spin cycle and while it drained the rinse water.  It drained fine then so I don't know what is going on.  I don't plan on doing another load until II is awake and can offer his assistance if it happens again.  This is not the first time this end of the sewer line has done this.  We may have to have the line cleaned, then again it may be months/years before it does it again.


----------



## drenee

Had a couple of thumps yesterday.  On my way to work I hit a pothole and one of my tires went flat immediately.  
I called the roadside assistance offered through Subaru and had to wait for over 2 hours.  It was okay though.  The young man that came to assist me was headed to take a test at WVU for his summer courses and I told him not to miss the test.  I got over 100 pages read while I waited.  So I had to buy a new tire.  OMG, they are expensive.  

On Saturday I had scrubbed down my patio.  I carried up a couple of chairs from my basement.  They were a bit heavy, but not that bad.  I did a lot of bending over and stooping, etc.  So Sunday morning my muscles were sore.  That's what I get for being out of shape.  But for some reason, yesterday after court my back hurt so bad I could barely walk.  By the time I got my tire repaired (sitting in the waiting room) I was really having some problems.  I then had a two hour drive home.  
I called my boyfriend and asked him to meet me to help me into my apartment.  He got me all settled, and thank goodness, I can at least walk this morning.  I guess I'll be resting today.

Today should be a much better day.
deb


----------



## Margaret

Hopefully today will be a better day for you, Deb.  Take care of yourself and get some rest.


----------



## Alle Meine Entchen

I can't sleep.  I'm convinced it's b/c DH has decided that he should "take back his side of the bed" (translated:  I'm going to sleep in the middle of the bed and leave you 1/4th on the edge and complain that you're so far away from me).  I was litterally hanging off the bed, but when I told him he had to move over (he was 1/2 asleep) he started complaining about how I woke him up.  Good thing I love the man.  Maybe I'll be able to catch a nap when the Boss naps


----------



## Susan in VA

Deb, hope you're feeling better! <sends virtual massage>

Alle Meine Entchen, maybe it's time for a king-sized bed? You could justify it because as The Boss gets older, she'll be coming into it too for weekend morning snuggles and family reading time, right?


----------



## NogDog

Noggin left 90% of his breakfast in his bowl today. He _never_ does that -- he always eats it all up in under half a minute. I guess I'll have to keep an eye on him today, watch for bloating etc.


----------



## Annalog

NogDog said:


> Noggin left 90% of his breakfast in his bowl today. He _never_ does that -- he always eats it all up in under half a minute. I guess I'll have to keep an eye on him today, watch for bloating etc.


Hope Noggin is doing OK.


----------



## sem

My dog never takes as long as half a minute. If I hadn't trained her to sit and wait for me to say OK before she can eat, she would take my hand and half my arm with it! I hope that Noggin is feeling better by now!


----------



## NogDog

Nope, still not eating. I gave him half a MilkBone at noon and he ate that, he's been drinking water, but he still hasn't touched his food other than a couple nibbles. He dug up something in the back yard yesterday that he ate before I could even tell what it was, let alone stop him from swallowing it; so I'm wondering if that had something to do with it. I guess we'll go see the vet tomorrow if he's still not eating by breakfast time. (If he weren't drinking, we'd be there already.)


----------



## Susan in VA

Poor Noggin!  Hope he's better by morning.


----------



## Someone Nameless

So sorry that Noggin is under the weather.

Our son leaves in the morning for a year long deployment to Afghanistan.  *BIG BUMP*


----------



## NogDog

Kindle Gracie said:


> So sorry that Noggin is under the weather.
> 
> Our son leaves in the morning for a year long deployment to Afghanistan. *BIG BUMP*


Best wishes to your son. My cousin's son just got back from his Iraq deployment. We're all glad he's home safely, of course, but I think it was in some ways a great experience for him, too, so here's hoping it works out well for your son, too.


----------



## drenee

How is Noggin this morning?

KG, thank you to your son for serving our country.  
deb


----------



## Susan in VA

drenee said:


> How is Noggin this morning?


You beat me to it by a minute.


----------



## NogDog

drenee said:


> How is Noggin this morning?
> 
> KG, thank you to your son for serving our country.
> deb





Susan in VA said:


> You beat me to it by a minute.


Thanks for asking. No change this morning, so we have an appointment to see the vet this afternoon. (Fortunately, Noggin loves his vet and he loves to go for rides.)


----------



## drenee

Keep us posted.  
deb


----------



## geoffthomas

NogDog said:


> Thanks for asking. No change this morning, so we have an appointment to see the vet this afternoon. (Fortunately, Noggin loves his vet and he loves to go for rides.)


You know I think there must be a dog "thing" going around.
My cairn (see avatar) has been having tummy problems too.
Difficulty controling stool and last week didn't keep his food down.
So he is also off to the Vet this pm.

Good news is that he such a puppy still that he doesn't seem to know he isn't feeling good.

I hope both Noggin and Rascal get better soon.


----------



## NogDog

geoffthomas said:


> You know I think there must be a dog "thing" going around.
> My cairn (see avatar) has been having tummy problems too.
> Difficulty controling stool and last week didn't keep his food down.
> So he is also off to the Vet this pm.
> 
> Good news is that he such a puppy still that he doesn't seem to know he isn't feeling good.
> 
> I hope both Noggin and Rascal get better soon.


Good luck.

In another couple hours or so I should -- hopefully -- have some sort of prognosis. (I suppose if I had a child, something like this might be worse for me, but the bad part when our pets are sick is that they can't tell us what's wrong. The good news with dogs, though, is that they usually don't cry and whine about it, they just suffer in silence and look forlorn.)


----------



## NogDog

The vet said she couldn't detect anything indicating a serious problem, and didn't feel the situation warranted blood tests or xrays at this point. So she gave him an anti-nausea shot and gave me a can of "prescription" food to use for today. She thinks it might just be something like a 48-hour stomach flu sort of thing. Noggin ate his first portion of the food and seemed to like it, so now we just wait to see if he keeps it down.


----------



## luvmy4brats

Glad to hear it's probably just a bug. My Galatea has a tendency to eat dirt and it really upsets her stomach for a few days. You'd think one of these days she'd figure out that eating dirt is bad for her. 


My thump: An $822 error in my checking account. Bank processed a transaction that had a stop payment on it. I didn't catch it early enough for them to do an immediate reversal.


----------



## leslieray

Awww, I hope all the doggies are feeling better soon. Breaks my heart knowing any animal is suffering.

Best wishes to all!!!


----------



## Susan in VA

NogDog said:


> The vet said she couldn't detect anything indicating a serious problem, and didn't feel the situation warranted blood tests or xrays at this point. So she gave him an anti-nausea shot and gave me a can of "prescription" food to use for today. She thinks it might just be something like a 48-hour stomach flu sort of thing. Noggin ate his first portion of the food and seemed to like it, so now we just wait to see if he keeps it down.


Good news!

And how is Rascal, Geoff?


----------



## telracs

ear ache and laryngitis.  my annual summer cold.


----------



## drenee

Oh Scarlet, I'm sorry.  Summer colds seem so much worse.  IMO.

My thump: I spent an hour with CS of AT&T and Apple trying to figure out why my iPhone shows I'm connected to my WiFi, but it used up my whole data plan in less than one week.  Ouch.  It's now communicating with the WiFi, but no one has an answer as to why it wasn't previously.

I also need to call Comcast because my On Demand is not working.  

deb


----------



## Annalog

Hope you feel better soon Scarlet.

Ouch! is right Deb. Hope it gets straightened out.

Geoff and NogDog, how are the dogs today?


----------



## NogDog

scarlet said:


> ear ache and laryngitis. my annual summer cold.


Yuck. Knock on wood, but I don't think I've ever had an earache for whatever lucky reason that might be. (My brother had lots of them.) Hope it doesn't last long.

BTW, Noggin ate his breakfast this morning, though it took him two separate sessions, and he seems quite lethargic, so he'll share some of your misery with you.


----------



## telracs

NogDog said:


> Yuck. Knock on wood, but I don't think I've ever had an earache for whatever lucky reason that might be. (My brother had lots of them.) Hope it doesn't last long.
> 
> BTW, Noggin ate his breakfast this morning, though it took him two separate sessions, and he seems quite lethargic, so he'll share some of your misery with you.


I have a blocked eustachean tube, so whenever I get congested, I get an earache.

Cuddle noggin for me, I just want to be in bed curled up with my pillow


Spoiler



not stuck at work as I am.


----------



## luvmy4brats

Aw scarlet, feel better. 

Deb, I'm glad you got the WiFi problem fixed. Hope your cable gets fixed too.


----------



## 1131

I hope every one and every dog is feeling better.

My thump:  I live across the street from a church - that's not my thump.  I worked last night so I get home, chill for a while and get to bed about 3.  This morning about 7:30 the Church Jerks (not to be confused with the rest of the congregation) show up to get the outside looking all nice and tidy.  My favorite person is the one who drives the diesel truck with the broken muffler who likes to park right in front of my house.  He gets out of his truck shouting at the person across the street because he can't wait the 10 seconds to actually walk across the street.  He mowed the lawn and then gets out a leaf blower (which are banned until 10 am on weekends) and cleans the sidewalks in front of the church.  The noise doesn't bother him, he wears nice big ear muffs.  The police must have been bored this morning because when I called the Cop Shop, a couple of officers showed up, talked the guy and he put the leaf blower away.  The 10 years I spent calling the church to complain didn't get any results.  Maybe I can get a nap before I go to work today.


----------



## Alle Meine Entchen

my thump for the weekend was seeing a new side of well liked realtive.  I always thought she was a nice, caring woman, but I found out she really wasn't.  It sucks being an adult and finding out everything you thought was true as a child really isn't.


----------



## KathyBell

I pulled into the gas station with my 2-y-o in the back seat of hubby's pick up...he's away with the other kids and I was looking forward to a little quiet time with the baby. I start filling, and gas begins pouring out under the truck. The tow truck driver said the leaf spring snapped, twisted, and punctured the gas tank. Apparently my in-laws who borrowed the truck this weekend to move stuff around didn't notice?!? Can't wait to get that lovely bill from the mechanic.


----------



## CNDudley

My son lost his retainer for the second time in a month. And then ran around yelling, "It's not my fault! It's not my fault!"


----------



## Casse

I've been sick for almost a month now and I'm finally going to see a specialist tomorrow....... and as much as I've wished for the apt to be here now I'm worried to go


----------



## NogDog

Casse said:


> I've been sick for almost a month now and I'm finally going to see a specialist tomorrow....... and as much as I've wished for the apt to be here now I'm worried to go


I understand the stress, but I find that in the long run I always feel better to know what's wrong as opposed to letting my imagination run wild. Hope it turns out for the best for you.


----------



## Sean Sweeney

My cat won't drink water or take her meds.... took her to the vet today. They gave her IV fluids, but she hasn't drank since. I put water into her dried-out wet food and she scarfed that, but from a clean water dish, nothing. And they said no milk: upsets the tummy.

So I'm a tad bit scared right now.


----------



## NogDog

John Fitch V said:


> My cat won't drink water or take her meds.... took her to the vet today. They gave her IV fluids, but she hasn't drank since. I put water into her dried-out wet food and she scarfed that, but from a clean water dish, nothing. And they said no milk: upsets the tummy.
> 
> So I'm a tad bit scared right now.


Hope the vet can help. It's always tough with our pets since they can't tell us how they feel and what's wrong. In the meantime, you might find this article interesting/useful: http://www.floppycats.com/cat-not-drinking-water.html.


----------



## KathyBell

John Fitch V said:


> My cat won't drink water


Definitely try some ice cubes, it might work. I've even used frozen pedialyte/pediapop cubes (do they have those electrolyte replacements where you are?) when one of my dogs was not getting enough fluids and/or was ill.

Good luck


----------



## Sean Sweeney

Thanks for the tips, folks. Nog, thanks for that article. 

I'm going to get a couple of ice cubes and see if that does the trick. She did take her antibiotics this morning, though.

Not sure on the electrolyte replenishers, though. May have to go to PetSmart.


----------



## KathyBell

The Pedialyte is actually for children so can be purchased at the grocery or drug store. Glad to hear she took her meds this am, a good sign.


----------



## Susan in VA

John, one of my "stepcats" had those symptoms two weeks ago. (He seems to be on the mend now, but the vet never did figure out what was wrong.) But at the vet's suggestion, we fed him baby food for a couple of days. Stage One baby food from BeechNut comes in chicken or turkey flavors, and it's moist enough that it's sufficient liquid intake for a cat who's not drinking, at least for a couple of days. At first he only ate it off a spoon or fingertip, then at the next meal from a bowl. I don't think it has all the nutrients that cats require for long-term feeding, but for a week or two it should be fine... better than nothing, certainly!

Also, although he's been eating from a stainless steel bowl all his life, he suddenly won't eat from anything but ceramic.  _Cats. _ Hope the WonderCat is all better soon.


----------



## NogDog

There sure seems to be a lot of pet bugs or whatever going around. Noggin is still picking at his food in the mornings, but seems to do better later in the day. My neighbor across the street had one of her dogs not eating, and she eventually ended up going to a nearby veterinary university hospital for specialized xrays and tests, where they found something on the poor thing's lung which is now being treated with antibiotics or such. I'm hoping the Nogginator keeps improving and doesn't have to go through all of that.


----------



## Brenda Carroll

Speaking of pet bugs.  A big, old puppy (hound, I think) showed up on my deck this morning, thirsty and hungry.  I fed him and he loved me, of course.  Now he won't leave.  I'm going to put out a flyer, but meantime I guess he's around to stay.  A bump for me, but not so much for my cat.  She won't come down out of the tree.


----------



## Susan in VA

You could take either the dog or a photo of him to the nearest couple of vets...  if he lives in your neighborhood, with luck one of them will recognize him.


----------



## Brenda Carroll

There is a big bulletin board at the entrance of our subdivision with stuff like that posted.  I'm going to put a posting up there.  He has no collar.  Unfortunately, there are a lot of stray dogs in the neighborhood.  One of the not-so-perky perks of living in the deep woods of East Texas.  Less regulation, more freedom, but it does create problems.  My pug is not happy about it either.


----------



## luvmy4brats

Looks like it's pet week in the thump thread.

Mine is that one of our cats is missing. She belongs to my oldest. Brat2 let the cat out last night when she was letting the other cats in. This one almost never goes out and stays by the house when she does. She didn't come back in last night and is nowhere to be found this morning. ETA: The girls found her around lunchtime. She was hiding in the drainage pipe under the driveway. We looked in there twice, and didn't see her, so I'm not sure if she had been there the whole time. We sent one of the other cats into the pipe to get her to come out.

My other thump is Hubs has a bulging disk in his neck and has been home from work the past two days. He's not sleeping well which means I'm not sleeping well.


----------



## drenee

Casse said:


> I've been sick for almost a month now and I'm finally going to see a specialist tomorrow....... and as much as I've wished for the apt to be here now I'm worried to go


Cassie, I hope the specialist figures out what's going on. Sometimes the unknown is scarier.
Keep us posted.
deb


----------



## Alle Meine Entchen

to disrupt pet thump week, allow me to add a human thump.  Took the Boss in for her vac shots and found out she is still anemic.  Holding your 15 month old while someone takes blood is always soo much fun!


----------



## drenee

I'm so sorry about the munchkin, Alle.  


My thump: (kinda)
Texts between my youngest son and I today:
Dan: U were born in 1960; right?
me: why?
me:  Yes.  Damn it.
Dan: Do you know what month this is?
me: are you being a smarta**?  
Dan: Me?! Mother, that hurts me on the inside.  (now he's being a smarta**)
me: I'm 35 and you better remember it.
(At this point I got a text from my daughter, who must have been sitting beside Dan.  Sarah: JR (my oldest) must have been one he** of a miracle birth.)
Dan: U certainly look 35.
me: That's what I want to hear.
      Yes, I turn 50.
Dan: And there isn't a more beautiful or stunning half centenarian in existence.
me: Ahhh.  You're so sweet.  Are you drinking?
Dan: Can't a guy compliment his mother without being accused of drinking?
me: Sure.  Are you?

I was so hoping they would forget my birthday this year.
deb


----------



## leslieray

Alle Meine Entchen said:


> to disrupt pet thump week, allow me to add a human thump. Took the Boss in for her vac shots and found out she is still anemic. Holding your 15 month old while someone takes blood is always soo much fun!


Oh, poor baby and Mom!! My heart goes out to you both! Hope she is feeling better soon!

And to all of you that have ill pets, I hope they all recover soon! Breaks my heart, I love animals and as NogDog said, they cannot communicate with us as humans do, so web they are ill, it's that much more difficult.


----------



## Susan in VA

drenee said:


> Dan: And there isn't a more beautiful or stunning half centenarian in existence.


This is the part you have to remember!  Just ignore the numbers.


----------



## drenee

Susan, trust me, I ignore the numbers!!!  But it's easy to do when you don't look the age.  
My family gave me great genes!!! 
When my youngest grandson was born, 4 years ago, my son introducted me to his pastor.  
His pastor says...oh, I thought this was your sister.  
Me: I am his sister.  He's mean to me that way, calling me his mom.
My son: Moooom, why do you do that?
Me: because I can.  
deb


----------



## Susan in VA

drenee said:


> Me: because I can.


LOL! Good for you.


----------



## mlewis78

Please don't think of 50 as "old."  You will understand this as you get closer to the next milestone, which is also not old.


----------



## Susan in VA

mlewis78 said:


> Please don't think of 50 as "old." You will understand this as you get closer to the next milestone, which is also not old.


Fifty is not old. Not not not. Not. And did I mention_ not_?

And I'm reminded of when I was turning 40, and wondering out loud whether I was now officially middle-aged (I eventually concluded that I wasn't). A friend who had just turned 42 said no, you will NEVER be middle-aged as far as I'm concerned.... I thought he was being gallant and sweet until he pointed out that if _I_ were middle-aged, then so would _he_ be -- and he wasn't planning to be, ever.


----------



## drenee

I don't feel like it's old at all.  Except that last week I got the AARP papers in the mail.  
ARE YOU KIDDING ME?
deb


----------



## loonlover

mlewis78 said:


> Please don't think of 50 as "old." You will understand this as you get closer to the next milestone, which is also not old.


Oh, how I do agree!


----------



## Margaret

mlewis78 said:


> Please don't think of 50 as "old." You will understand this as you get closer to the next milestone, which is also not old.


Actually fifty is looking younger with year that goes by.


----------



## Susan in VA

drenee said:


> I don't feel like it's old at all. Except that last week I got the AARP papers in the mail.
> ARE YOU KIDDING ME?
> deb


Hide them. It's what I did. I refuse to look at them yet and they're under a stack of tax paperwork so they won't percolate to the top for months....


----------



## Jen

Let us know how your cat is doing John!  A few weeks ago my cat was throwing up EVERY single day, so I took her to the vet.  A whole array of x-rays, blood tests - turns out they think she has acid reflux.  I give her a half of a pepcid in her wet food every few days, and it's helped - but she's still throwing up every few days.  It is mostly hair, but she's never done this before.  No idea what the deal is.  It's so frustrating when you don't know what's wrong!!  I often wish I could just have a 5 minute conversation with her so she could tell me what's going on.  

My thump for the day, speaking of my cat - when my alarm went off, I was having a dream that I was forced to suffocate my cat.  I don't know why, but it was vivid - and it was HORRIBLE!  I haven't been able to get rid of that image all day.


----------



## drenee

OMG, Jen, that is a horrible image to have to carry around all day.  

My thump: Surgeon called.  They want me to have a biopsy on the other breast.
deb


----------



## Jen

drenee said:


> OMG, Jen, that is a horrible image to have to carry around all day.
> 
> My thump: Surgeon called. They want me to have a biopsy on the other breast.
> deb


Oh NO!!! That's way, WAY worse than mine!! You've got all of my positive thoughts!!


----------



## Jeff

Thinking of you, Deb.


----------



## Annalog

Sending postitive energy to you, Deb.


----------



## crebel

Sending prayers and healing thoughts for you Deb.


----------



## drenee

Thank you, everyone.  
deb


----------



## leslieray

You are in my prayers, Deb.


----------



## leslieray

Jen, I love cats. I hope yours will respond to treatment really soon! I'm so sorry about the horrible dream you had. That has to have been awful for you.


----------



## luvmy4brats

Thinking of you Deb.


----------



## Sean Sweeney

Deb, 

You're in my thoughts and prayers. 

As for the Wonder Cat:

Caramel is doing better. She's taking her meds, but she's only eating the wet and dry food. Still no water, though, which means I may have to change water bowls and get rid of the plastic ones.

She has an appointment at the vets tomorrow afternoon for a cleaning, polishing and possible extraction. I believe I've given her enough of the antibiotics that she'll be able to have the procedures done.

All I know is I'm going to be a wreck tomorrow.


----------



## Brenda Carroll

Best wishes and prayers, Miss Deb.

My thump is just a common grump so I'm not really too upset about it.  104F at 6:00 PM.  111F heat index.  HOT!!


----------



## loonlover

Thinking of you, Deb.


----------



## Susan in VA

Oh Deb... <HUG>... when do you have to go in for this?


----------



## NogDog

Hmm...I'll be 54 in about 2 months. Fifty-four. Sort or a nothing milestone. 50 was half a century. 55 will be the "speed limit" and qualify me for some "senior" things. 54 is just . . . another year older.


----------



## telracs

NogDog said:


> Hmm...I'll be 54 in about 2 months. Fifty-four. Sort or a nothing milestone. 50 was half a century. 55 will be the "speed limit" and qualify me for some "senior" things. 54 is just . . . another year older.


But at least it's another year on Earth. With us! (oh, that might be another thump).


drenee said:


> My thump: Surgeon called. They want me to have a biopsy on the other breast.
> deb


Sorry to hear that deb. Keep us posted on how things turn out.


----------



## Jen

leslieray said:


> Jen, I love cats. I hope yours will respond to treatment really soon! I'm so sorry about the horrible dream you had. That has to have been awful for you.


Thanks!! She's fine, it's just a pain to clean it up!! Actually, my cat looks pretty much like your avatar!! She's pretty much my daughter, she's so spoiled. Every time I've pet her over the last day I'm still thinking of that dream!! I hope it goes away.

John, my vet told me to stop feeding my cat in plastic bowls. I think it was mainly because she gets pretty bad chin acne, but it's worth a try!!

NogDog, many don't make it that far!! You've already lived more than twice as long as my sister got to live, so remember that every day !!


----------



## leslieray

Jen said:


> Thanks!! She's fine, it's just a pain to clean it up!! Actually, my cat looks pretty much like your avatar!! She's pretty much my daughter, she's so spoiled. Every time I've pet her over the last day I'm still thinking of that dream!! I hope it goes away.
> 
> John, my vet told me to stop feeding my cat in plastic bowls. I think it was mainly because she gets pretty bad chin acne, but it's worth a try!!


Best wishes, Jen, that your "daughter" recovers soon! I know that my cats also are loved as though they are my children! At least, they are easier to please than my "real" children are!

That's interesting that the vet suggested you stop using a plastic bowl to feed her. I noticed that, out of the blue, my own cats refused to drink water out of a metal bowl even when the water was changed often and nice and cool. Now, I give them water in a ceramic bowl, they like that!

Keep us posted on your Kitty!


----------



## Vegas_Asian

Bro and I are sick.

On a positive note. We ran to game stop and prepped for a day inside. I got a iTunes card and he got psp games


----------



## corkyb

drenee said:


> OMG, Jen, that is a horrible image to have to carry around all day.
> 
> My thump: Surgeon called. They want me to have a biopsy on the other breast.
> deb


Oh Deb. I am so sorry to hear that. I know you had said a month or two ago that your numbers weren't good. Is this a result of that?
I will pray for a healthy outcome for you.
Paula


----------



## loonlover

Just a little one- II sharpened my knives while he was recuperating.  I guess I decided this morning that knowing slicing the apple easily wasn't enough of a test.  I had to slice my thumb open too.  Oh well, it will heal in a few days.


----------



## sheltiemom

Deb, I hope everything goes all right.


----------



## Susan in VA

loonlover said:


> Just a little one- II sharpened my knives while he was recuperating. I guess I decided this morning that knowing slicing the apple easily wasn't enough of a test. I had to slice my thumb open too. Oh well, it will heal in a few days.


Ouch! Gives you an excuse not to cook for a couple of days...


----------



## crebel

Poor Loonlover!  I hope it wasn't your main "next page" thumb!  Maybe Intinst can kiss it and make it better?!


----------



## NogDog

loonlover said:


> Just a little one- II sharpened my knives while he was recuperating. I guess I decided this morning that knowing slicing the apple easily wasn't enough of a test. I had to slice my thumb open too. Oh well, it will heal in a few days.


Well, the good news is that the knife was sharp, so it should hopefully be a clean cut that heals with very little or no scarring.


----------



## intinst

I just know that somehow I will be blamed for this.


----------



## Ann in Arlington

Pretty sure you already were. . . . . . .

Though, really, you're much more likely to cut yourself with a dull knife than a sharp one. . . . . . .


----------



## Margaret

intinst said:


> I just know that somehow I will be blamed for this.


No good deed goes unpunished.


----------



## Susan in VA

Ann in Arlington said:


> Though, really, you're much more likely to cut yourself with a dull knife than a sharp one. . . . . . .


So they say. But when it's dull, you KNOW it's dull, and use it accordingly. The only times I've cut myself were when some well-meaning person sharpened a kitchen knife WITHOUT TELLING ME.


----------



## Sean Sweeney

I posted in the bump thread, but I wanted to let you folks know Caramel the Wonder Cat is back to her old self. She had successful surgery yesterday and is doing the high jump again. 

I've switched her out of a plastic bowl to a ceramic bowl... but I may switch her to a metal bowl instead.


----------



## loonlover

Susan in VA said:


> So they say. But when it's dull, you KNOW it's dull, and use it accordingly. The only times I've cut myself were when some well-meaning person sharpened a kitchen knife WITHOUT TELLING ME.


I had used this one several times since it was sharpened. I still haven't quite figured out how I cut myself. Maybe it had something to do with the hour of the day. Maybe that means I shouldn't be trying to make sure II has food easily served for lunch on days I work? Nah, he'd never go for that.


----------



## Jen

I can post twice that I'm really happy about your cat, right   ?!  
I use ceramic bowls for both food and water.  I really don't know if it matters, though.  

I love fridays, and I have less than an hour of work - but like I said in the bump thread, my father in law is coming into town, not fun for me  !


----------



## NogDog

John Fitch V said:


> I posted in the bump thread, but I wanted to let you folks know Caramel the Wonder Cat is back to her old self. She had successful surgery yesterday and is doing the high jump again.
> 
> I've switched her out of a plastic bowl to a ceramic bowl... but I may switch her to a metal bowl instead.


Glad to hear it!

As far as Noggin, he's still been a bit picky about eating his food, especially early in the day. Today he didn't touch it at all except to drop on mouthful onto the floor uneaten. So this afternoon I picked up a small bag of food claiming to be for sensitive systems, dumped a cupful into his bowl, and presto: it was gone in 30 seconds with Noggin licking at the empty bowl to make sure he didn't miss anything. Now I don't know if there was something not right with his regular food, or if he just has a negative connotation associated with it's smell...I guess we'll see how things go, sticking with the new food for a few days.


----------



## pidgeon92

I put all of my pets' bowls in the dishwasher regularly, and for the birds I do it daily. I have several backup cups just for this purpose.


----------



## NogDog

Cobbie said:


> I need to change my habits and wash my dog's bowls in the dishwasher.


I guess I need to get a dishwasher (other than myself, I mean).


----------



## Vegas_Asian

A customer made me cry today. And it wad Friday the 13th.


----------



## Susan in VA

A _customer_? Where do you work that you have such mean customers?


----------



## Vegas_Asian

Food service. Bad day built up and that was a breaking point. I don&#039;t know having a woman yelling (I really do mean she was yelling) at me saying that I was calling her a liar when I was explaining the policies and so forth...was a the last straw. She stormed off and my regulars and my co-workers understood and let me retreat behind the swinging doors. So much for being the supposed girl in charge.

By the way this has never happened before. The crying at work over customers.


----------



## Susan in VA

How frustrating  --  especially since with a customer you have to stay more-or-less diplomatic and can't really respond the way you would if it were just someone you met elsewhere.  That woman had probably had a bad day/week/life herself, and was so petty and mean-spirited that she let it all out on a stranger.  Hope today is a better day!


----------



## Ann in Arlington

My K1 has been sent off to the Big City to make its own way in the world. . . . . . . . . .


----------



## Susan in VA

Awww...  a three-hanky goodbye, I'm sure.  It's very noble of you to give it to your son two weeks BEFORE you get your K3.


----------



## Ann in Arlington

Susan in VA said:


> Awww... a three-hanky goodbye, I'm sure. It's very noble of you to give it to your son two weeks BEFORE you get your K3.


Well, _I_ like to think so, anyway.  He called yesterday and asked when the new one came. . . and then broadly and baldly hinted that I should send the K1 up today. . . . .but I told him 'no'. He figured to d/l the app for Android and use it. . . . .

But then we talked a little more; I mentioned he should come at labor day and get it then but he said he didn't think he'd be able to get home before Thanksgiving. Way to make me feel bad, kid! So, I didn't tell him, but I relented and spent last evening making it just like new for him. He still probably doesn't know that it's coming to him today. . . . . . . .

And, after all, I _do_ have my DX. . . . .but as I mentioned elsewhere, my purse sure feels light without a Kindle in it!


----------



## NogDog

Vegas_Asian said:


> A customer made me cry today. And it wad Friday the 13th.


Many years ago, when I was working at a music store, our assistant manager threw a karate kick at an abusive customer -- and pulled it back without actually making contact. By the following day he no longer had a job there, so crying was, in the long run, probably a better alternative.


----------



## Susan in VA

O to know karate... or at least be able to fake it...

...many, _many_ years ago, I had a job tending bar and was taking a break, standing in the hallway leading away from the main room and sipping a glass of orange soda. An exceedingly drunk customer chose that moment to go to the men's room which was further down that same very narrow hallway. He had the poor judgement to back me up against a wall and try to grope me. I pushed at him, hit him, and yelled, but he didn't react at all (a head taller and twice my weight), and it was too loud there for anyone else to hear. So I threw my orange soda in his face. He instantly sobered up and punched me. The only time in my life anyone has ever hit me. Thank goodness at that point someone else came into the hallway. Ick-ick-ick, what a creep. <shuddering now, 32 years later>


----------



## 911jason

Since I only have 1 day left in my first year on Kindle Boards, I figured I better come up with a "thump" to contribute... not really, but that sounds like a good reason to vent.

I have tried to help a lot of the authors here on KB who are either unhappy with their cover art or don't have the skills/tools to create their own cover art. I've never asked for any sort of payment, although after today, I'm starting to rethink that! I spent about an hour yesterday trying to help someone, and my first try was immediately shot down by a post from another author, then the author posted that she had contacted her original cover artist to keep working on it. That one wouldn't have been that big a deal, because I didn't really have that much time invested in it. It just bothered me that I put time and effort out and honestly did come up with a very professional cover, but got hardly any interest or feedback from the very author who had wanted me to work on one.

So today, before starting on a big series of covers I'm working on for another author, I thought I'd knock one out that I've had waiting for a few weeks. The author had told me that she had no idea what it should look like but gave me a few details of the book's content. I spent probably about 3 hours this afternoon working on it, and came up with probably one of the nicest covers I've done yet. I couldn't wait for her to see it. Well... guess I shouldn't have been so excited. She said it was beautiful and all, but didn't represent the content of the book like she wanted. She didn't offer any thoughts on ways to improve it, she just thanked me for creating something for her and put a frown in her PM. 

Wow... guess I should have spent the afternoon with my wife and kids instead of trying to help someone out. Someone who can just casually dismiss all the hard work without even an attempt to improve it.

Ok... vent session over. Sorry it was so long-winded and yes, I'd like some cheese with that whine! =)

P.S. Does Brendan frequent this thread? Maybe he can get the world's smallest violin out of Tempo Rubato and play it for me!


----------



## intinst

Jason, I have seen some of your covers and realize the work and time that must have gone into them. You are very creative and I like what I have seen. I hope that your future efforts are appreciated for what they are. It certainly seems ungrateful for them to dismiss your efforts without offering any ideas on how they could be changed to match their vision.


----------



## 911jason

Thanks Intinst, I appreciate the kind words... funny thing is, out of about 13 or 14 covers I've done now, I've never had negative reactions until yesterday, and now I've had two! This must be what the authors feel like when they get a bad review...


----------



## Brenda Carroll

My thump came early today.  Dragging myself out of bed after a miserable night flipping and flopping and wondering at all the things that go bump in the night and also wondering if they go bump when everyone is asleep and no one is awake to hear them...  

@Jason911: Don't worry too much about that, Jason.  I've done the same thing.  Things have really changed on the boards since a year ago and there seems to be a lot more negativity edging into the Writer's Cafe.  My biggest 'thump' about the new thread is that the posters open so many threads, its hard to keep up with what is significant and what I call 'Talking just to hear yourself talk'.  I'll probably get blasted for saying so, but there seems to be a whole new genre of posters there without much to say. I say things with a touch of ironic humor.  All things change and not all changes are good. Just keep doing what you do and you will be appreciated by those who deserve your friendship.  As for the rest?  They will fade away...


----------



## Debra L Martin

Brendan Carroll said:


> @Jason911: Don't worry too much about that, Jason. I've done the same thing. Things have really changed on the boards since a year ago and there seems to be a lot more negativity edging into the Writer's Cafe. My biggest 'thump' about the new thread is that the posters open so many threads, its hard to keep up with what is significant and what I call 'Talking just to hear yourself talk'. I'll probably get blasted for saying so, but there seems to be a whole new genre of posters there without much to say. I say things with a touch of ironic humor. All things change and not all changes are good. Just keep doing what you do and you will be appreciated by those who deserve your friendship. As for the rest? They will fade away...


@Jason - Wow, I can't imagine that I would ever treat another professional that way especially not even offering some ways to make a cover conform more to your own vision. People who don't actually do the work have no idea how much time and effort a project takes. I've had numerous instances of this [although not in designing book covers.] You're a terrific sport, but maybe you should think about charging people for covers. Most people should not have any problem paying for expertise especially when they cannot do it themselves.

@Brendan - I'm so glad you said that. Sometimes when I go into the Writers Cafe there's so many new threads that I can't keep up and don't want to spend hours reading through all the posts. I sincerely don't like the threads where authors whine - get a life people and develop a thick skin. Not everyone is going to like your book, not everyone is going to buy your book and there will be bad reviews - that's just the way it is. I like going into the "Welcome" thread and say a quick hello to the new people. I always try to be positive, help out KB authors with interviews and reviews, and only start a new thread if I really have something to share.

Deb


----------



## Jeff

911jason said:


> Since I only have 1 day left in my first year on Kindle Boards...
> 
> I have tried to help a lot of the authors here on KB who are either unhappy with their cover art or don't have the skills/tools to create their own cover art. I've never asked for any sort of payment, although after today, I'm starting to rethink that!


Happy anniversary.

I think your work is professional caliber and that you should charge for your time. Authors should pay you a percentage in advance for a draft then the full amount for the final artwork.


----------



## Susan in VA

Jason, how frustrating! Not only the unappreciativeness (is that a word? ) but the lack of feedback. If someone doesn't like one of your designs, fine, it's a matter of opinion, but then at least they could tell you _why_, and what they would like changed. No doubt they wouldn't like it either if someone reviewed their book as "This is a stinker" instead of pointing out what flaws the reader perceived.

You've been so helpful on KB, not only with the covers but also with screensavers and general advice, and many of us appreciate that. Don't let a couple of crabby people get you down.

And Brendan, you're right about the negativity, I'm seeing that too. I guess it comes from people thinking this is primarily a place to market rather than to learn something and have fun... and market on the side.


----------



## intinst

Susan in VA said:


> And Brendan, you're right about the negativity, I'm seeing that too. I guess it comes from people thinking this is primarily a place to market rather than to learn something and have fun... and market on the side.


I think it comes from so many thinking that KindleBoards is for authors and that the readers are just an adjunct.


----------



## Jeff

intinst said:


> I think it comes from so many thinking that KindleBoards is for authors and that the readers are just an adjunct.


How did that happen?


----------



## Susan in VA

Jeff said:


> How did that happen?


Good question.

I suspect it has something to do with the authors just focusing on the two author-centric boards. From some of the comments after last night's little shake-up, I think some of them were honestly completely unaware of how much fun the "outside world" can be (or even that it was there and would welcome them).

Those who still don't get it.... oh well... inbreeding eventually kills off herds....


----------



## Jeff

Susan in VA said:


> Those who still don't get it.... oh well... inbreeding eventually kills off herds....


Haha.


----------



## Debra L Martin

Susan in VA said:


> Good question.
> 
> I suspect it has something to do with the authors just focusing on the two author-centric boards. From some of the comments after last night's little shake-up, I think some of them were honestly completely unaware of how much fun the "outside world" can be (or even that it was there and would welcome them).
> 
> Those who still don't get it.... oh well... inbreeding eventually kills off herds....


You could be right on that. Even though I'm a writer, I'm also much more than that. I get a little tired of always reading about "author" questions or posts. I enjoy Book Corner and definitely love to welcome new people in the "Intro & Welcome" thread. Not Quite Kindle may be my new favorite place!

"Those who still don't get it.... oh well... inbreeding eventually kills off herds.... "

This quote is awesome....

Deb


----------



## geoffthomas

Susan in VA said:


> Good question.
> 
> I suspect it has something to do with the authors just focusing on the two author-centric boards. From some of the comments after last night's little shake-up, I think some of them were honestly completely unaware of how much fun the "outside world" can be (or even that it was there and would welcome them).
> 
> Those who still don't get it.... oh well... inbreeding eventually kills off herds....


There was a shakeup last night? How come I miss all the fun?


----------



## Debra L Martin

geoffthomas said:


> There was a shakeup last night? How come I miss all the fun?


Hmmm...I must have missed it as well! Where was the thread?


----------



## Susan in VA

geoffthomas said:


> There was a shakeup last night? How come I miss all the fun?


Go find BTackitt's two "dare" threads. One is in the Writers' Cafe, one is in the Book Corner.


----------



## Susan in VA

Deb Martin said:


> Even though I'm a writer, I'm also much more than that.


That's the spirit!


----------



## intinst

Perhaps it is something as simple as owning a Kindle. When I joined a very high percentage of the members (authors or otherwise) did own one and the rest of us were waiting for ours (during the long waiting period for the K2.) Even though there are several versions of the Kindle, the reading experience is the same. Once the apps for other devices came along, the Kindle was no longer required, but most readers still have one.  When the number of authors coming to the board started to climb and seemed about to take over the rest of us, the Bazaar was created. And we thought it was a good thing, but now I am not sure. By giving authors their own section, we have made it to where it feels like us against them. So many have one introductory post and then nothing outside of the Bazaar or Cafe. To them KindleBoards is nothing but another place to advertise their work, they will tell you that (and have.) It is losing it's specialness to me and I don't know how much longer I will continue.


----------



## Susan in VA

intinst said:


> It is losing it's specialness to me and I don't know how much longer I will continue.


I've read all of what you said (and especially this last part) in different words in PM's from well over a dozen people in the past few weeks. A lot of people have been displeased with the trend. That's why I was glad to see the dare threads last night. Let's hope they help to turn things around!

(Or do we need to have _kboards.com_ and a spinoff _kindleauthors.com_?)


----------



## Jeff

Yikes, II. It's not that bad.


----------



## Betsy the Quilter

You know, there are people who don't visit the Book Bazaar or the Writers' Cafe.  For them, KindleBoards hasn't changed a whole lot; it's just about the Kindles.  

We have members who only visit a few threads; for them, KindleBoards might be only about Swagbucks, or iPads, or the Photo Gallery, or the One Year Bible Book Klub....KindleBoards can be what YOU want it to be.

Betsy


----------



## intinst

Perhaps that is what is required of me, just staying out of the areas that are causing the negative feelings inside me. I try that for a while.


----------



## Debra L Martin

intinst said:


> Perhaps that is what is required of me, just staying out of the areas that are causing the negative feelings inside me. I try that for a while.


That's exactly what I've been trying to do lately. There are too many threads that I thought would be interesting and then end up in "one up shouting match" [thank goodness for the mods controlling things]. When I see stuff like that, I just shake my head and take a break from the threads for awhile. I can tell you that I've noticed a difference in the threads in certain areas and I've only been around since April. My motto is to continue to be positive, read the threads that are informative and fun and do my own "paying it forward" by offering author interviews and reviews.

Don't give up on KB. I enjoy reading your posts Intinst!

Deb


----------



## Susan in VA

Deb Martin said:


> Don't give up on KB. I enjoy reading your posts Intinst!


Second that!


----------



## intinst

I will try to stay strong and as evidence of this have adopted a new motto."_Illegitimi non carborundum._" 


Spoiler



"Don't let the bastards grind you down" or close enough


----------



## Jeff

Sounds like we need to schedule a late night chat.


----------



## Susan in VA

I was planning to start one this past Saturday but I was working.

But next Saturday we can have one to celebrate Deb's birthday!


----------



## geoffthomas

I have seriously curtailed my posting here for the same reasons II has mentioned - plus a couple more.

Just sayin.....


----------



## Debra L Martin

intinst said:


> I will try to stay strong and as evidence of this have adopted a new motto."_Illegitimi non carborundum._"
> 
> 
> Spoiler
> 
> 
> 
> "Don't let the bastards grind you down" or close enough


Yeah, that's the spirit!


----------



## Brenda Carroll

Great posts! I don't want anyone to go away or give up.  I love Intinst's stuff.  They make me laugh everyday including today.  I used to try to contibute to it now and then, but I can't compete with the "MASTER".  And Jeff and Geoff and all the "old hands" are what makes this a great place to hang out.  I'm sure those thousands of people who come here to read and learn and look for something to read, but never write because of their own reasons, will continue to come and appreciate what you all do here.

@Deb:  "Those who still don't get it....  oh well...  inbreeding eventually kills off herds.... "

You are right.  That is an awesome quote and why I respect and love Susan in VA so much.  She makes such wonderful contributions to the boards.  What would we do without her, people?
I noticed that some of my old friends don't post much anymore and it makes me sad.  I've even sent PM's and asked them to come back, but they cite the same reasons listed below.  Miss Meredith doesn't come around much anymore, Miss Maureen Miller (fellow author) is another.  And I know some of you know others.  Lets just go on with our going on and let the others slide.  I kept thinking that some of the new people would pop over and join the NKQ at least, but I don't know.  The dare thread was a great idea.  Whenever you guys don't see me around, it's usually because I've been ill or because I've been out of town or just too busy, but I come here almost everyday even when I don't have time to post.  Sometimes, my overactive imagination and quick temper keep me from posting because I want to remain civil and cordial and make everyone labor under the delusion that I'm a wonderful guy like that fellow in the Old Spice Commercials or those World's Most Interesting Man (Dos X's).  Is it working?


----------



## Jeff

Brendan Carroll said:


> Sometimes, my overactive imagination and quick temper keep me from posting because I want to remain civil and cordial and make everyone labor under the delusion that I'm a wonderful guy like that fellow in the Old Spice Commercials or those World's Most Interesting Man (Dos X's). Is it working?


You had me fooled.


----------



## 911jason

Hey you guys, I sure appreciate all the encouragement... I probably shouldn't have posted at all, it was just me giving in to my "woe is me" feelings at the moment.

I sure hope you guys don't start bailing on KB! Sadly or not, this place has become a big part of my life... you all are friends! I agree with Betsy, think of KB as a big metropolis, there are certain parts of "town" you don't want to venture into, if you stay out of those neighborhoods, the town can still be great! =)

If all else fails, maybe we can convince Harvey to take Susan's advice and start up kindleauthors.com and just move the cafe to that address.


----------



## telracs

intinst said:


> It is losing it's specialness to me and I don't know how much longer I will continue.


Okay, if you leave me, I will cry and cry and cry!


Spoiler



I'm good at providing a guilt attack!



And that would be a megathump!


----------



## Susan in VA

Brendan Carroll said:


> I want to remain civil and cordial and make everyone labor under the delusion that I'm a wonderful guy like that fellow in the Old Spice Commercials or those World's Most Interesting Man (Dos X's). Is it working?


Er... no... can't say I ever pictured you much like the Old Spice guy... 

Hey, how about a _photo_? (Not the OS guy, you. )


----------



## Jeff

911jason said:


> If all else fails, maybe we can convince Harvey to take Susan's advice and start up kindleauthors.com and just move the cafe to that address.


I built it but nobody came.


----------



## Vegas_Asian

The 2gb of RAM I bought does not fit into the computer. I asked the people at the computer store which one would fit my computer, but it wont fit!!!!!! 80 bucks down the drain. I won't be able to buy a new one for over month. kinda over extended myself for the 2gbs. So does anyone think I can return it.....I opened the package. ok next time i am having them install it


----------



## geoffthomas

Vegas_Asian said:


> The 2gb of RAM I bought does not fit into the computer. I asked the people at the computer store which one would fit my computer, but it wont fit!!!!!! 80 bucks down the drain. I won't be able to buy a new one for over month. kinda over extended myself for the 2gbs. So does anyone think I can return it.....I opened the package. ok next time i am having them install it


If they told that package would work with your computer, then they should take it back and provide the memory that will work.
You took their expert advice and purchased what they advised

Just sayin...


----------



## Jeff

Agreed. Take it back, VA.


----------



## drenee

Thank you, everyone, for the well wishes.  I still don't know anything.  The specialist has not called.  Which is kind of frustrating.  But I'm trying very hard not to worry until there's a need to worry.  

Jason, love your contributions to KB.  So sorry someone did not appreciate you.  

deb


----------



## Susan in VA

Jeff said:


> I built it but nobody came.


Do you advertise it in the Cafe?


----------



## Jeff

Susan in VA said:


> Do you advertise it in the Cafe?


It predated the Cafe by a couple of years.


----------



## Susan in VA

Jeff said:


> It predated the Cafe by a couple of years.


You mean it's GONE??


----------



## Jeff

Susan in VA said:


> You mean it's GONE??


No, it's still there but I locked it. I don't seem to have the touch for forums. I have four stinkers.


----------



## Vegas_Asian

Took it back. they didn't have what I needed cuz it was the newest model. DDR3. To find that out I opened up my laptop. Now I get home and now it won't start. just noice of modem running and no screen. WTF!!!

Tomorrow's #1 Mission: Return Netbook


----------



## NogDog

Vegas_Asian said:


> Took it back. they didn't have what I needed cuz it was the newest model. DDR3. To find that out I opened up my laptop. Now I get home and now it won't start. just noice of modem running and no screen. WTF!!!
> 
> Tomorrow's #1 Mission: Return Netbook


Ugh! For whatever it's worth, I've had great success numerous times ordering RAM upgrades from crucial.com.


----------



## Vegas_Asian

True nogdog. When ever I read on the HP mini forums they one mention one by brand and its the one u mentioned. When I replace currently inoperable hp mini will drive to fry's (k so nellis is corner at the corner of the city and I at the other, but fry's is at the very south of town. So leaving at 8am while ac somewhat works) I trust the people and prices at fry's electronic a lot more than other stores


----------



## Ann in Arlington

VA -- when you get the 'puter running again. . . .go to "The Upgrade Place".  It's on line.  Used to be "the Memory Place".  They are GREAT.  You go through a question set, they narrow down what memory you need.  THEN, before they ship it, they call you to ask some things by VOICE so they can be absolutely sure they're sending the right thing.  They are VERY customer responsive. . .and not badly priced.  I added memory to my little sony Vaio 3 years ago. . . .for some reason I needed to know just what kind it was.  I contacted them and they were able to send me a copy of my purchase order. . . .from 3 years ago. . . . .I'm very impressed with them.  When we need memory, it's pretty much the only place I buy it.


----------



## NogDog

Just made an appointment to take Noggin to the vet tomorrow for blood tests and stuff: he hasn't eaten a bit of his food today and it's almost 3:00 PM.


----------



## Vegas_Asian

Poor pup. Hope he feels better soon


----------



## NogDog

Vegas_Asian said:


> Poor pup. Hope he feels better soon


Thanks, so does he.


----------



## luvmy4brats

My dad just called. They're at the hospital. My mom may have had another heart attack & they're running tests on her now. Trying not to worry, but that's impossible.


----------



## Vegas_Asian

Hopefully everything works out Luv


----------



## corkyb

OH Heather, I am so sorry.  Please keep us updated.
I am praying for your mom.
Paula


----------



## Addie

So sorry to hear that! Sending good thoughts to you and your family.


----------



## Annalog

Heather, sending more healing thoughts.


----------



## NogDog

luvmy4brats said:


> My dad just called. They're at the hospital. My mom may have had another heart attack & they're running tests on her now. Trying not to worry, but that's impossible.


Good luck. I just found out the other day that my next door neighbor had a "minor" heart attack fairly recently, and had a stent inserted. The bad news is he's a bit younger than I am. The good news is that he was out doing some canoeing this past weekend.


----------



## sheltiemom

Heather, I hope your Mom is okay.

NogDog, is Noggin keeping cool?  One of my dogs gets really picky with her food in the summer.


----------



## Victorine

luvmy4brats said:


> My dad just called. They're at the hospital. My mom may have had another heart attack & they're running tests on her now. Trying not to worry, but that's impossible.


I hope everything turns out well for her.

Vicki


----------



## luvmy4brats

Thank you everybody for your thoughts and prayers.

Dad called a few minutes ago. It wasn't a heart attack, but they think it's a blood clot. They're doing a CT scan now to see where exactly it's at. Hopefully we'll know something within the hour.


----------



## luvmy4brats

NogDog said:


> Just made an appointment to take Noggin to the vet tomorrow for blood tests and stuff: he hasn't eaten a bit of his food today and it's almost 3:00 PM.


Thinking good thoughts. Hopefully it's just the heat getting to him.


----------



## 911jason

Glad to hear it wasn't another heart attack Heather...


----------



## luvmy4brats

Mom update: Not a heart attack, not a blood clot. It appears she has some congestion in her lungs and some enlargement around her heart and she's had 2 small strokes. Part of the problem is her not taking some of the meds she needed to be taking. She'll be ok, just needs to stay in the hospital for a day or two.

Thanks for all your thoughts and prayers.


----------



## drenee

Heather, not great, but a whole lot better than what a heart attack.  
deb


----------



## Susan in VA

Jeff said:


> No, it's still there but I locked it. I don't seem to have the touch for forums. I have four stinkers.


I doubt that's true. But KB is tough competition.


----------



## crebel

luvmy4brats said:


> Mom update: Not a heart attack, not a blood clot. It appears she has some congestion in her lungs and some enlargement around her heart and she's had 2 small strokes. Part of the problem is her not taking some of the meds she needed to be taking. She'll be ok, just needs to stay in the hospital for a day or two.
> 
> Thanks for all your thoughts and prayers.


Thoughts and prayers for your Mom and you will continue.


----------



## NogDog

sheltiemom said:


> Heather, I hope your Mom is okay.
> 
> NogDog, is Noggin keeping cool? One of my dogs gets really picky with her food in the summer.


Yeah, he spends all his time inside in the air conditioning except to go potty or for a walk. Plus, this is the first time in the nearly 10 years I've had him when he's not gobbled all his food all the time. I guess I'm hoping they get a positive result from tomorrows blood tests, and then we'll at least know what to treat.

*sigh* Now he's staring at me from right next to my 'puter, and I get to play the game: What Does Noggin Want Now? (I'm guess it's not the half of his supper still sitting in his dish.)


----------



## Brenda Carroll

Hey, Nogdog, my Puglet is about 7 years old now and she's stopped running around and around in circles and jumping three feet in the air.  She has a limp in the right, rear leg and she also stopped gobbling her food.  It makes me sad to see her getting older.  Her little chin is white now and she also sits in the chair next to me at the computer and stares at me... makes me feel like I need to do something, but I don't know what.  

Today's Thump: Hearing the Border Patrol is leaving the border because it's just too violent.  Say whaaaaaaaaaaaaaaaaaaat?


----------



## sheltiemom

Brendan Carroll said:


> Hey, Nogdog, my Puglet is about 7 years old now and she's stopped running around and around in circles and jumping three feet in the air.


Same for me. This is my third Sheltie. I had the first one 10 years, the second 11 years, and Sparky is now 12. He used to do all that running and jumping. He would run out the doggie door at the least little noise. About 6 weeks ago, he lost his hearing. This was the quietest July 4th I have had in years - he didn't bark at the fireworks cause he couldn't hear them. The vet said his ears look okay - just old age. I do hope Noggin's lab results solve his problems.


----------



## NogDog

They grow up so fast, don't they. I've had Noggin for almost 10 years now, which means he's about 12 (I don't know his actual birthday.) For his size and being a mutt, the 7-year rule is a good approximation, so he's now around 84 in human years. He's still barking at neighbors, the mailman, dogs, and cats, so all the senses seem reasonably good. He has slowed down a little bit over the last year or two: he now looks at my bed for a few seconds and makes up his mind that the effort is worth it before jumping up there in the morning (and he grunts while doing so), as opposed to a couple years ago when I would hear click-clack-click up the wood floor of the hallway and then suddenly have a wet nose in my fact as a morning greeting.


----------



## 911jason

Brendan Carroll said:


> Hey, Nogdog, my Puglet...


You named your dog after NogDog? How sweeeet!


----------



## telracs

No infinity thread posts from intinst....


----------



## Meemo

Betsy the Quilter said:


> You know, there are people who don't visit the Book Bazaar or the Writers' Cafe. For them, KindleBoards hasn't changed a whole lot; it's just about the Kindles.
> 
> We have members who only visit a few threads; for them, KindleBoards might be only about Swagbucks, or iPads, or the Photo Gallery, or the One Year Bible Book Klub....KindleBoards can be what YOU want it to be.
> 
> Betsy


True, unless a thread title specifically grabs me I pretty much stay away from the Writer's Corner or Book Bazaar area. Even going through the index of unread posts there are so many of them from those areas sometimes I find myself wishing there were an option to just block certain forums.


----------



## caracara

Watching my phone go swimming. Depressing. Sprint store in the morning, working on *pathetic, please help* look...


----------



## Susan in VA

scarlet said:


> No infinity thread posts from intinst....


I think we all know why.


----------



## traceya

Hi - I just found this thread and thought I'd share my 'thump' with you.

After several weeks of feeling _incredibly tired _and _struggling to do anything_ I finally got the blood test results from my doc and I've got Ross River Fever - again 

I don't know if you have Ross River in the States but it's a virus transmitted by mosquitoes and it absolutely flattens you energy wise.

I had it once before, nearly 10 years ago, and it took the best part of a year to get over.... now I'm feelin' miserable because I *know* what I have to go through again to feel better

Having read through part of this thread I realise it's nothing compared to what some of you are going through but it just feels nice having somewhere to go and share this horrible stuff with - hope you don't mind.

Cheers [well not really]
Trace


----------



## telracs

Sorry about the virus Tracey.  Hope you are able to keep your energy up and do okay.  When you're down, just come here and find a good laugh.

And we don't mind you sharing, it's what we're here for.

To quote Spider Robinson-  Joy shared is joy multiple, sorrow shared is sorrow divided.


----------



## BTackitt

Got rearended twice today while stopped/parked. Luckily no real damage to grandma's car or my son and I.. but still TWICE in one stinkin Day?!?!?!?!?

On the other hand Son and I had a GREAT time together otherwise. Laughed til we couldn't breathe, many times over.. My son is as twisted and warped as I am... and a day of 70 degree weather in San Francisco brings out some really REALLY weird outfits on people.


----------



## 911jason

Oh Tracey, that's terrible news... although I guess it could be worse, they could have diagnosed you with lots of other things that you wouldn't get rid of within a year.

Keep on keepin' on and don't get down! Come here to vent anytime!

If all else fails, go to Google and do an image search for *funny pic*... these are just off the first page of results! 
































































Okay, okay, I'll stop... sorry everyone. But just think... if you had more energy, you might go crazy and start working out non-stop and then you'd look like this!


----------



## traceya

Thanks so much guys - especially for the pics Jason  
They do say laughter is the best medicine and at least I'm not so incapacitated I can't write or hang out here 

BT - I still can't believe you got rearended *twice in one day* and that nobody got hurt [which is great news] - you must have some very good karma..... or very bad


----------



## Guest

traceya said:


> Thanks so much guys - especially for the pics Jason
> They do say laughter is the best medicine and at least I'm not so incapacitated I can't write or hang out here
> 
> BT - I still can't believe you got rearended *twice in one day* and that nobody got hurt [which is great news] - you must have some very good karma..... or very bad


Hi Trace, sorry your sick. I got booted from the Amazon threads today (last night). Thats my "thump". On the bright side, I got two titles on Smashwords today!


----------



## drenee

Trace, so very sorry about your diagnosis.  Like the others have said, you can share here anytime.

Rearended twice in one day? Wow, that would be very frustrating.  I hope you and your son are not too sore today.
deb


----------



## Susan in VA

Trace, sorry to hear you're under the weather.  I had never heard of this virus either and looked it up.  We're always saying we learn a lot on Kindleboards but not all of it is fun stuff.

Jason, those pics are a hoot.


----------



## Victorine

Trace, 

I hope it doesn't take a whole year this time.  Feel better soon!

Vicki


----------



## ◄ Jess ►

Well, my thump today is I'm very anxious because my mom's having 12-hour surgery today and it just started about an hour ago. Normally I wouldn't even be worried about it, but she called me late last night as sort of a goodbye-if-I-don't-make-it call. I don't think it's very risky surgery, but she'll be under general anesthesia that whole time, and then in the ICU for a couple days. She's having a double mastectomy with reconstruction and they're taking tissue from her belly for the reconstruction, so she'll be opened up all over the place. It's especially hard because I'm 1000 miles away and have to rely on my sister (who is notoriously bad at relaying messages) for any information. 

Here's hoping I'll hear good news in 12 hours and it'll be my bump for the day!


----------



## drenee

Jessica, hugs to you and your family.  The waiting is the hardest part, and being so far away is just frustrating.  
Looking forward to your "bump".
deb


----------



## Margaret

Jessica, sending prayers for your Mom and you.  I know that this will be a long day for you, so do something nice for yourself.  Please let us know when the surgery is completed.  Hugs!


----------



## Annalog

{{{Hugs for Jessica}}} Sending healing thoughts for you and your Mom.


----------



## crebel

Jessica,  Just adding my hugs, prayers and healing thoughts for your Mom and you.


----------



## Addie

Adding my hugs and thoughts as well, Jessica. I'll be looking for your "bump."


----------



## caseyf6

This isn't a thump, but KB has to be one of the nicest forums ever-- I belong to an Army Wives forum with a similar "downer" thread, but there isn't as much support/"hey sorry for your lousy day" there.


----------



## Vegas_Asian

Lets just say I am sick of people creating their own turning lane at the nearby intersection.


----------



## loonlover

Adding my hugs and thoughts foe you and your Mom, Jessica.


----------



## 911jason

She should be out of surgery in about an hour or so... looking forward to your "bump" Jessica! 



caseyf6 said:


> This isn't a thump, but KB has to be one of the nicest forums ever-- I belong to an Army Wives forum with a similar "downer" thread, but there isn't as much support/"hey sorry for your lousy day" there.


I agree, we're awesome! 

I recently posted my first thump, and truly appreciated all the kind comments here, they really do help! =)


----------



## Vegas_Asian

Found out Mom has cancer today. No appointment until monday. 2 of her bros coming tomorrow. Trying to get dad back from his deployment


----------



## Brenda Carroll

Wow! I was going to complain about no rain today, but Vegas Asian's problem made me feel bad for complaining. So sorry to hear about your mom.  Sincere wishes for a recovery and prayers are sent your way.


----------



## luvmy4brats

Jessica and VA, your moms are in my thoughts and prayers.


----------



## Addie

VA, so sorry to hear about your mom. Sending good thoughts and prayers.


----------



## Betsy the Quilter

Jessica, VA and Leslie, though I don't think she posted here:

Positive energy and prayers to you and your moms.  VA, it's a scary diagnosis, we're with you all the way.  I hope your dad can get back quickly.  

Betsy


----------



## Jeff

Echoing Betsy's sentiments, Jessica, Vegas Asian and Leslie. (Leslie said in the good morning thread that her mother had fallen and broken a hip). 

Be strong and we'll all do our best to support you any way we can.


----------



## Addie

Adding my good thoughts and prayers for Leslie and her mom as well.


----------



## Vegas_Asian

Thank you guys for ur support. Mom won't let me talk to my friends (even the one tha lost her mom from illness). Thankful that I can talk to friends on KB.
Trying to get all the paper work ready so Dad could come home (currently deployed). That's one of our main priorities. He called earlier. Mom says he felt like something was up and called. Family in the area been stopping by and checking in. Mom is trying to drag me to the movies, so we won't be at home. I understand she doesnt really wanna talk about it more than we have to. The fact its a friday is making things a little bit more uneasy. The whole thing that we have to wait until Monday. Monday, monday, monday....


----------



## drenee

The not knowing is the hardest.  Your mind can drive you crazy with possibilities.  Going to the movies would be a great diverson.  
deb


----------



## geoffthomas

VA,
Your virtual family (here) is praying for you and your family.
This CAN be beat.  Many have.  So that is what we are going to expect.
(((hugs)))


----------



## crebel

Vegas_Asian said:


> Found out Mom has cancer today. No appointment until monday. 2 of her bros coming tomorrow. Trying to get dad back from his deployment


I am so sorry, my prayers are with you all. My thump to follow is small in the grand scheme of things compared to loved ones being ill.

I got off the KB and shut down my computer earlier this afternoon as a severe thunderstorm was starting. We ended up getting 3" of rain in 35 minutes. Our creek rose so fast and so much farther than it has in the 40 years DH's folks and now us have lived here. It came over the rise in our 2 1/2 acre yard for the first time ever and was literally pouring in through the basement door, windows and laundry vent to the outside as it surrounded our home on three sides then the sump pump was overwhelmed and shut down and it came up through the basement shower drain and toilet. There was 4-5' of water throughout the basement, our driveway and the bridge to cross it have washed out. Amazingly we didn't lose electricity. The highway at the end of our half-mile driveway is covered and traffic cannot get into town (not that you'd want to, downtown streets are flooded as well. It is starting to go down, but we cannot get out and this point and no one can get in unless they have a boat. We will hopefully be able to assess the bridge in the morning and see if planks were pushed up and washed away. I took pictures with my cell phone and will try to upload and post them. Furnace, air conditioner, water heater, washer/dryer all under water and probably will have to be replaced (no flood insurance available as we are not in a flood plain). I have never seen anything like it. We, however, are fine and will begin the clean up the best we can when everything goes down. August 2010 has officially become my least favorite month ever. The ground is so saturated here (we have had 46+" of rain since April) that it won't take much rain to start it all over. Very depressing but there isn't much we can do about it now. I haven't checked my lottery ticket for last Wednesday night, maybe everything will be okay - lol! I don't think I can handle any more thumps for awhile, my quota is just about maxed out.


----------



## D. Nathan Hilliard

Today, I helped my seven year old clear out his locker at the little private school he has been going to since he was three.

As he started putting stuff into the bag, I think it finally hit home to him. He started looking around at the walls at and the hallway with tears filling his eyes.
"I'm not coming back?" his voice cracked. "Ever?"
I told him he would be going to a new school now. The neighborhood public school, where he would make new friends.
I had told him before that at the end of the summer he would be going to a new school...but in the world of the seven year old, tomorrow is always somewhere safely far away. Now it had arrived.
He wanted to walk through the little school again, and I watched him looking at the walls, shelves, posters and activities that had been part of his world for over half his life. And now it was all going away.
I felt so bad for him. It was the first time he ever had to leave a stage of his life behind, and as the tears began to flow I knew the import of the whole thing was really hitting him. A part of his life was really ending.
I reassured him that he would like the new school, and that it would become his new world for the next few years. At the same time I gently told him that this was part of life. Things end and we move on to new things.
I'm really hurting for him tonight. I know there is a first time for facing the awful truths of the world, and everybody has to face them, but I still want to protect him...and it hurts that I can't.


----------



## Betsy the Quilter

crebel said:


> We, however, are fine and will begin the clean up the best we can when everything goes down. August 2010 has officially become my least favorite month ever. The ground is so saturated here (we have had 46+" of rain since April) that it won't take much rain to start it all over. Very depressing but there isn't much we can do about it now. I haven't checked my lottery ticket for last Wednesday night, maybe everything will be okay - lol! I don't think I can handle any more thumps for awhile, my quota is just about maxed out.


Chris--we're thinking of you, too! That's terrible! I'm glad you're OK, though...

Nathan--what a poignant story, hugs to you and your boy....

Betsy


----------



## Jeff

My thump today is this thread. Hope everybody has a better day tomorrow.


----------



## Annalog

VA, lots of hugs and healing energy for you and your Mom. Waiting and not knowing is the hardest. Going to a movie sounds like a good idea to me. Hope your Dad can come home soon.

Geoff is right, this CAN be beat. When my mom had cancer, she did not want to let anyone outside the very immediate family know. For her, the primary reason was that she did not want to hear any negative stories or be around people with negative thoughts. She knew that she had to focus all of her energy on positive things and on being well. Her cancer was in a fairly advanced stage, having been misdiagnosed for years. Now, after surgery and chemo, she appears to be cancer free and only needs to see her oncologist twice a year.


----------



## Susan in VA

Lots of thumps here today...  Jessica, I read on the bump thread that things are looking good so far, keeping my fingers crossed that she continues to do well!

VA, I'm so sorry to hear the news.  I hope your dad can get home soon. 

Chris, now I understand the margaritas from the dinner thread...  What a huge amount of work you have ahead of you, ugh.

Nathan, we had the same situation here a year ago  --  my DD has a little certificate from the old school and she says sometimes she looks at it and cries a little because it was such a nice place (and then public school wasn't).  We go back for visits whenever we can, and we go to their fundraiser and help, and their Christmas program...  keeping in touch with them seems to help.


----------



## Annalog

Chris, hugs for you and your family. I am glad you are all OK but so sorry that your home (and town) flooded. You have certainly maxed out on your quota of thumps this month!


----------



## Addie

Sorry to hear about your thump, Chris, but glad you are all okay. I'm hoping for no more rain and no more thumps for you!

Hugs to you and your boy, Nathan. I can remember having to leave my first school behind. I was so sad. But when I came back a few years later, I remember being so surprised at how small everything was!


----------



## crebel

Okay, I have had 2 margaritas and a "chill pill", life is doable at this moment.  Have I mentioned how much I love you all and the support you provide.  KB is my favorite virtual reality.


----------



## Susan in VA

crebel said:


> KB is my favorite virtual reality.


Oohhhhh! Another great t-shirt slogan!! Yoo-hoo, Haaaaaar-vey, can we add that?


----------



## crebel

Susan in VA said:


> Oohhhhh! Another great t-shirt slogan!! Yoo-hoo, Haaaaaar-vey, can we add that?


I'm so much more eloquent when tipsy. Does the creator of the slogan get a free t-shirt?


----------



## traceya

Reading through this thread made me cry    So many of you suffering - all I can do is add my prayers, my positive energy thoughts and hope that all turns out well for all.

Trace


----------



## MAGreen

I can't say how much I hate seeing this thread float it's way back into the flow, but the sad truth is, it never seems far away. I hate knowing people are hurting, and when it is people I care about (yes, all of you) it makes me sad. I have had my share of thumps lately too, First it was both kids being sick, then I got it, they were better in a couple days but I ended up in the hospital. They admitted me and put me into an iso room when lab results showed possible bacterial meningitis...good news was the lab made a mistake and I was released the next day. Of course my husband was in another country at the time, and while I wasn't dying I was still very sick. He got back just as I started feeling better, but then the cough set in. Still don't know what caused that, but it is getting better which means the next attack began a few days ago...now I have a pain in my side. Started small, like having a stitch after running, but now I can hardly move without being in pain. Its deeper than the muscle, but it's on the left side, just between my ribs and my hip. I really can't think of what could be causing it. Thankfully, the hubby will be home tomorrow and I can go get it looked it.


----------



## drenee

Chris, floods are horrible and the cleaning up is very taxing.  Let's hope the fall turns out better than your summer.

MA, please keep us posted.  

Nathan, touching story.  Thank you for sharing.

deb


----------



## intinst

Chris, don't overdo on your cleanup chore. I know that it is a big job, but trying to do too much sure tears you down quick. Our house flooded many years ago, but fortunately we got help from our Sunday school class members who hadn't been affected. Hope you can get some help, too.


----------



## geoffthomas

Chris,
You know how much your virtual family (see I used that term again) here in this virtual reality (I _feel_ real) care for you.

Good to see II's avatar again - I will probably say that in every thread.

MA - Soooo sorry to hear - virtual hugs.

VA - stay strong.

Deb- happy birthday.

All - my best wishes to all here.

Just sayin.......


----------



## Annalog

Hugs and positive and healing energy for all who need it. Thinking of my KB family and their families today.


----------



## Addie

Mary Ann, so sorry to hear that. Sending good thoughts your way and hoping it's a minor problem and that you heal up quickly.


----------



## Brenda Carroll

I'm very sorry for everyone's troubles.  Just know that I am never far away from our 'virtual family' like Geoff is just sayin'.  May God bless each and everyone of you with a better tomorrow.  My thump is just a thump, but's it's kind of funny, too.

Had to go to my favorite store again today... yeppers, Wally World!  Good friend's DD is having a birthday soon and needed to get her a birthday gift.  So, melt all the way into the store (104 degrees, feels like 111).  Melted around in the store.  Dashed in the men's room.  Too crowded, so ducked in a stall.  Commode running constantly, got a knee shower!! No handtowels.  Spent a $100.  Got a gift bag, bow, tissue paper, card, knickknacks, chili, sodas, fruit juice, pen refills, toiletries, wieners, etc.  Melted all the way back through the crowds of back-to-school shoppers.  Sweltered through the parking lot.  Oozed back in the house.  Collapsed in a chair to cool off and then.......... it hit me!! I forgot to buy the gift!  D'OH!!!


----------



## drenee

Brendan, i love your wally stories. 
deb


----------



## Annalog

Brendan, did you melt back to buy the gift?  Hope you had a chance to cool off!


----------



## Vegas_Asian

Parents need to get over the fact I am 21 and the fact I drink wine doesn't mean I drink/drive or get stupid drunk. All the drama over an empty bottle of wine that took me four days to finish. If she stop yelling and let me explain.


----------



## mlewis78

My thump was missing out on an afternoon family get-together in NJ.  My brother Stan came up with his wife Susie from Atlanta for his high school reunion in Long Branch, and I was planning to meet them, but he never called me to let me know what time I needed to take the train there.  His two sons and daughter-in-law live here in Manhattan and took the 9am train down there, which I did not find out about until after they arrived before 11am.  I never would have heard anything about it at all if it were not for my other brother Paul calling me at 11 to let me know they were already there.  Paul picked up my mother in Ocean Grove and they were going to Max's in Long Branch.

I needed to know last night in order to know what time to get up and catch the train.  

I was hurt and upset.  Stan usually doesn't call me at all when he comes up and has dinner with our mother and brother, and I usually find out about it after the fact.  I think his wife poisoned his mind against me.  She's very possessive of him and isn't nice to his grown up kids either.


----------



## Susan in VA

Brendan Carroll said:


> Got a gift bag, bow, tissue paper, card, knickknacks, chili, sodas, fruit juice, pen refills, toiletries, wieners, etc. Melted all the way back through the crowds of back-to-school shoppers. Sweltered through the parking lot. Oozed back in the house. Collapsed in a chair to cool off and then.......... it hit me!! I forgot to buy the gift!


Wait, you bought a gift bag without knowing how big the gift item was?


----------



## 911jason

Even a Max Pack of plaid socks in the largest size will fit in pretty much any bag Susan... duh.


----------



## NogDog

mlewis78 said:


> My thump was missing out on an afternoon family get-together in NJ. My brother Stan came up with his wife Susie from Atlanta for his high school reunion in Long Branch, and I was planning to meet them, but he never called me to let me know what time I needed to take the train there. His two sons and daughter-in-law live here in Manhattan and took the 9am train down there, which I did not find out about until after they arrived before 11am. I never would have heard anything about it at all if it were not for my other brother Paul calling me at 11 to let me know they were already there. Paul picked up my mother in Ocean Grove and they were going to Max's in Long Branch.
> 
> I needed to know last night in order to know what time to get up and catch the train.
> 
> I was hurt and upset. Stan usually doesn't call me at all when he comes up and has dinner with our mother and brother, and I usually find out about it after the fact. I think his wife poisoned his mind against me. She's very possessive of him and isn't nice to his grown up kids either.


Ouch. It always saddens me when I hear something like that, where there is more than just a little sibling rivalry or whatever amongst immediate family. I have a cousin who has essentially disowned one of his brothers and will not communicate with him in any manner (I don't even know why). I guess I can add to the tally in my "Lucky" column that my three siblings and I all get along fine with each other and our parents. Wish I could share the secret recipe with your family, if I only knew what it was.


----------



## mlewis78

We were fine until Stan remarried 14 yrs. ago and his wife worked on him to try to extort get as much money as possible from our mother. He's a wuss and changed on us. I set myself up for disappointment by trying to be a part of the gathering (and failing) yesterday.


----------



## Brenda Carroll

Susan in VA said:


> Wait, you bought a gift bag without knowing how big the gift item was?


Yes, this is how I keep costs down... I buy the tiniest gift bag and then go to the home appliance department or clothing department...  
Actually, I already knew what I wanted to buy, so I knew how big a bag I needed. Sigh.

My thump today has been watching the news and seeing all those angry people in the street in New York. It makes me wonder how far this thing will go with the mosque/ground zero conflict. I won't publish my opinion here for obvious reasons, but I see bad things coming.
Also, I dreamed of a hurricane named Danielle. I get up this morning and the weatherman shows a huge depression off of Africa's coast. Says that if it becomes a tropical storm, it will be named Danielle. I talked to a friend about my dream and he said "Wait! I dreamed that I was getting ready for a hurricane last night!" Freaky.


----------



## caseyf6

Love the Wally World story...have done that myself too many times to count.  Your weather sounds like ours-- yuck.

My thump, other than that it is still August in Texas and we've had weeks of 100+degree weather, is that there are large groups of Soldiers deploying next week.  My battle buddies from the last deployment are doing it again, and while my husband is no longer in that unit it still hurts.


----------



## ◄ Jess ►

Thank you so much for all the wonderful messages about my mom. I found out today (after an absolutely exhausting day of moving) that she's having complications. I guess the blood isn't circulating well in her newly reconstructed breasts, so they put her under again to try and fix it. No luck. I think they're going to try again tomorrow, but if it doesn't work, they'll have to redo the reconstruction a different way (implants instead of natural tissue). *sigh* Part of what makes it so worrisome is that I was thinking of having the same surgery done, but now I really don't want to. We share the same genetic mutation that makes it extremely likely to develop breast cancer (in her case, she already has once before). Ah well, the complications don't sound life threatening and she's tough, but I just wish she would get better!!


----------



## Margaret

Jessica, I hope they are able to clear up your Mom's problems.  It sounds as though she has been through a lot. Good thoughts and hugs to you too.


----------



## BTackitt

After reading the past couple days of this thread, it makes my sadness at my firstborn going off to college the day after I got back in town seem petty. I got home late Saturday night, and we took him up to college yesterday morning. 

Jessica your Mom is in my prayers. MLewis, there are no words I can say to make the pain better, but I do hope things work out between you and your brother someday.


----------



## Vegas_Asian

I know I am a bit too young to say this but I think I threw out my back. Had to text bro to help me sit up in bed this morning. It hurts.


----------



## drenee

Jessica and MLewis, thinking of you during your hard times.
deb


----------



## geoffthomas

Btackit - even if others have worse problems, it is still hard to leave your child at "the school".

VA - please be careful.  Get to a clinic and have your back looked at.  You are right - too young, so take it seriously.

Jessica - Keeping you and your mother in prayer.  Hopefully her situation will clear up and you will make the right decision for you.

mlewis - wishing you peace in this matter.


----------



## Vegas_Asian

geoffthomas said:


> VA - please be careful. Get to a clinic and have your back looked at. You are right - too young, so take it seriously.


Well mom and I are heading to the hospital since it's finally monday. Trying to get it checked while we are on base. Today we get answers towards mom's condition


----------



## drenee

VA, remember you and your mom as you talk to doctors and go through more tests.  I hope you remembered to take along a notebook to write things down.  It's so overwhelming and hard to remember what was said later when you try to fill in other family members
deb


----------



## Annalog

Having someone take notes is a very good idea. I was often notetaker during the Dr. visits when my mom was diagnosed with cancer. Having the notes to refer to, as well as the written questions was very helpful for her and the rest of us. An organization provided a bag and three ring binder to new patients of her onocologist. It was a good way to keep important information handy.


----------



## OliviaD

drenee said:


> VA, remember you and your mom as you talk to doctors and go through more tests. I hope you remembered to take along a notebook to write things down. It's so overwhelming and hard to remember what was said later when you try to fill in other family members
> deb


Amen, to this! My mother is the world's worst. My sister will take her to the doctor and then Mom tries to tell me what the Doctor said and she can't remember the names of anything. I know it is scary for me and I can imagine that it is scary to others as well. Fortunately for me, my Sis worked for years in a pharmacy and knows a lot about illnesses, symptoms, medicines, procedures and things. I will be praying for your mom, Jessica and Btackit, I well remember the pain I felt when my daughter joined the Air Force and left home. I cried all the way home after dropping her off and knew that the next time I saw her, she would be a different person. It was like losing some of the sunshine in my life.
OT: Less troublesome than these, but had a bad night with back pain and felt groggy this morning. I'm sure it will all be better later on.


----------



## Debra L Martin

Jessica, so sorry to hear about your mother's problems.  I hope the next surgery is a success.

Brendan, I love your stories. Hopefully, that heat wave will dissipate soon.


----------



## sheltiemom

Jessica - Hope your mom improves.  Don't reject the surgery because of her problems.  It would probably be easier on you since you are younger.  

VA - Hope your back improves and your mom's appointment goes all right.


----------



## Rhiathame

Too much death. In the past three weeks I had an co-worker die unexpectely, four co-worker's family members die, my step-son's 16 year old girlfriend die of a drug OD and my aunt die. I am ready to have this be over.


----------



## Margaret

Rhiathame - I'm hoping the future holds happier times for you.

VA - Good thoughts and prayers for you and your Mom.

Btackit - It is hard when you drop them off at college, especially for the first time.  I've done it six times, and cried all the way home after each one.  Of course, the youngest just graduated, moved back home, and those years she spent at school aren't looking so bad.


----------



## sheltiemom

Margaret said:


> Btackit - It is hard when you drop them off at college, especially for the first time. I've done it six times, and cried all the way home after each one. Of course, the youngest just graduated, moved back home, and those years she spent at school aren't looking so bad.


That last statement is exactly what I was thinking, but I didn't say anything!


----------



## drenee

Rhiathame, oh my, that's horrible.  Hugs to you.
deb


----------



## Alle Meine Entchen

my thump is a thump only a mother can understand - my 15 month old is sleeping in a toddler bed for the 1st time tonight.  I don't remember telling her she could grow up!!


----------



## MAGreen

Awww, Alle, I totally understand! Mine little one is potty training and while it's a total celebration, I feel just little less needed. 

My heart goes out to all of you with thumps. Here's a little good news...my pain is almost completely gone. The Dr. did blood tests and took x-rays and ruled out most of the serious stuff, and then gave me pain killer and muscle relaxers. Seems I may have just injured one of the support muscles in my abs, so every move hurts and everything aggravates it keeping it from healing. I still have no idea how I did it, but I am on the mend. Here's to hoping all of you can find a little happiness today!


----------



## luvmy4brats

My mom seemed to be getting better, she was even on a book buying spree last night. But she has been airlifted to Las Vegas again and is at the hospital in critical condition with a pulmonary embolism. They've already had to resuscitate her at least once. They just landed and I'm waiting to hear back after they run some tests.

I don't know how much more of this I can handle.


----------



## 911jason

Oh Heather! I'm sorry to hear this... I was thinking about her last night when you said she was buying like a hundred books and each one was generating an Amazon e-mail while you were waiting for your K3 shipping notification. I thought "she must be doing better!"... my prayers are going out for her and my thoughts are with you and your family...


----------



## MAGreen

Oh Luv! I am so sorry. Such an awful thing. My thoughts are with you and your mother. Take comfort and joy in your children as much as you can.


----------



## Margaret

Heather, you and your Mom are in my thoughts and prayers.


----------



## Annalog

Thinking of you and your mom, Heather, and sending healing energy.


----------



## loonlover

Heather, thinking of you and your mom.


----------



## KindleGirl

BTackitt said:


> After reading the past couple days of this thread, it makes my sadness at my firstborn going off to college the day after I got back in town seem petty. I got home late Saturday night, and we took him up to college yesterday morning.


I know what you are going through...we just took our oldest to college last week. It was very hard leaving as she was crying too! Thank goodness my husband drove home as I was crying most of the way! It seems she was just learning to walk and now she's off to college.

This doesn't compare to those that have ill family members..my prayers go out to you. But it's still a big thump for me.


----------



## sheltiemom

Heather, so sorry for your news.  I hope for the best for your family.


----------



## derek alvah

luvmy4brats said:


> My mom seemed to be getting better, she was even on a book buying spree last night. But she has been airlifted to Las Vegas again and is at the hospital in critical condition with a pulmonary embolism. They've already had to resuscitate her at least once. They just landed and I'm waiting to hear back after they run some tests.
> 
> I don't know how much more of this I can handle.


Very sorry to hear about your mom. My prayers are with her and I hope she gets better soon.


----------



## Susan in VA

Heather, sending strength and good thoughts.


----------



## Addie

Heather, I'm so sorry to hear this. Sending good thoughts and prayers.


----------



## caseyf6

Rhiathame, I hope that things start looking brighter soon!!  

Heather, hugs and prayers.  I hope there is better news today.

My thump has been the PHONE.  I'm on a reporting hotline (for abuse) today and it won't stop ringing.


----------



## BTackitt

DH is going in for surgery in about 2 hours.


----------



## Annalog

BTackitt, sending healing energy to your DH and you.


----------



## Margaret

BTackitt said:


> DH is going in for surgery in about 2 hours.


I hope things go well for him.


----------



## Debra L Martin

BTackitt said:


> DH is going in for surgery in about 2 hours.


Hope everything goes well. Thoughts and prayers are sent your way.


----------



## caseyf6

I hope it goes well, BT.


----------



## intinst

BTackitt said:


> DH is going in for surgery in about 2 hours.


I too hope everything goes well. Waiting to hear is hard.


----------



## Jeff

BTackitt said:


> DH is going in for surgery in about 2 hours.


Best wishes to you both.


----------



## luvmy4brats

BTackitt said:


> DH is going in for surgery in about 2 hours.


You both are in my thoughts. I hope it goes well.


----------



## Susan in VA

Sending good thoughts, BT.


----------



## Alle Meine Entchen

my thump is this:  DD found the diaper rash cream tub (we buy the lb tubs for ease) and was covered in diaper rash cream.  It took 2 baths and a washing w/ peanut butter to get it out of her hair and I'm going to have to scrub my carpets w/ dawn to try and get it out (3 carpets, 4 spots)  I have pics and will try to post them, but I'm pretty sure you'll understand when I say DD was not my favorite yesterday


----------



## luvmy4brats

This is a cross-post from the Prayer Requests. I know some of you don't read in there and I want to give an update on my mom (yes, sadly it's in the thump thread today)

Mom wasn't so good today. They tried to take the ventilator out but she got sick.


Spoiler



She was vomiting when they tried to take it out and has had diarrhea all day


. She has an infection of some sort (her white blood count is high) They've made it so we now have to wear masks, gloves and gowns when we're in the room with her. She wasn't as responsive today as she was yesterday. We could barely get her to answer the yes or no questions we asked. I think her seeing us with the masks on scared and confused her. I'm hoping that the lack of response was just because she wasn't feeling well. We're waiting to hear back from the Infectious Disease specialist, the neurologist and the cardiologist. They need to do an angiogram this week to see if there was any damage to her heart and some brain scans to see if there's any damage to the brain.

As for me, I'm stressed. Not only my mom, but my dad. I love him, but he's making this difficult. I know he's stressed out too, so I try not to let it get to me. He's doing things the Dr has told him not to do (He keeps quizzing mom and it agitates her.. He asks her questions she can't answer instead of yes and no questions. He expected me to drive him to his house (4 hours away so he could pick up his truck... but he didn't ask, he just assumed I would) I left the hospital for a bit this afternoon and not 5 minutes after I got back, he decided we needed to leave (I drove him to the hospital today) so that he could go to Wal-Mart and buy parts for his truck... He couldn't wait until visiting hours were over, he had to do it right then. He's upset I'm not staying at his parents tonight (Rosetta got me a hotel room ~ she had a voucher for a free night) Of course, I couldn't tell him I was staying at a hotel because he'd just insist I'd stay at his parents (who fight and bicker constantly...they've seriously divorced and remarried each other like 3 times) so he thinks I'm staying with Zetta.. Yesterday, he was upset because I wasn't still at the hospital at 9 AM. I had stayed until 5 but had to leave because they were giving her a bath and visiting hours were ending. My dad didn't give me his mom's address, so I called Zetta at 5:30 AM to see if I could crash on her couch for a few hours. If I hadn't gone to Zetta's I would have had to sleep in the waiting room. I had been up the entire previous day and spent the entire night at the hospital with my mom. I've ferried him around for two days taking him where he needs to go when all I want to do is be at the hospital.

I think I need to go home. It's tearing me up. I want to stay and be with her, but the longer I stay, the more upset he's going to make me. (This is reminding me why I joined the Navy and got out of Vegas to begin with) He's already making me feel guilty about scheduling my return flight for Tuesday. I've already told him I'd see how Mom was doing tomorrow and change it if I need to. I just don't know what to do. I feel like a crappy daughter for wanting to go home, but on the other hand, I'll go insane if I stay.

Sorry to be such a downer tonight. It really hasn't been a great day (although Rosetta did take me out to dinner and I indulged in some retail therapy.. I had nothing else to do while he was at Wal-mart) I miss my BRATs and my husband, I want my mom back and I don't want my dad stressing me out.

Thank you for giving me a safe place to vent and shoulders to cry on. I needed to get that out.


----------



## 911jason

Sorry you're having such a rough time with your dad and his parents Heather... your mom is in my prayers, as are you. =)


----------



## loonlover

Heather, thinking of you and your family.  Doing what you think best for yourself and your family should be the deciding factor on when you return home.  You should not feel guilty for doing what is best for you, your husband and your children.


----------



## corkyb

Oh Heather, I just read this and I am so sorry for what you are going through.  I  know having you close is good for your mom, but having you stressed out is not good for her or anyone else, including you. I would wait and see what the doctors say today about the infection; that can go south in a hurry and you don't want to be gone just to turn around and fly back again.  I would try and get some sleep and nutrition more regularly; it will make a world of difference on your outlook.  I know your kids and husband need you too; it must be very very difficult on you to feel so torn like this.  My prayers are with you and your mom.  I hope she improved some today.


----------



## Annalog

Thinking of you and your family, Heather. Sending healing thoughts and energy. Corkyb and Loonlover wrote what I want to say better than I can. {{{{HUGS}}}}


----------



## Jeff

Hang tough, Luv.


----------



## Tip10

Hang in there Heather -- prayers be with you and your family.


----------



## crebel

Bless your heart, Luv.  My Mom didn't want to listen to the Drs. about my Dad either, just wanted to keep feeding him and using the same medicines that had "worked" before, nevermind he had difficulty swallowing and the old medicines no longer had an effect.  So frustrating to just be there and not be able to do anything for your Mom, but knowing you will feel guilty if you aren't there.

Do what is right for you.  If being home with your family is what YOU need and you can't change circumstances in Vegas, and you are just as stressed worrying there as you will from afar, then head home.  You need the strength.  If you can't bear to be so far from your Mom until Drs. get a better grip on her condition, then stay and roll with the punches with your Dad.  I wish I were close enough to help out and give you some hugs.  You will continue to be in my prayers.


----------



## geoffthomas

Heather,
You know we care.
(((hugs))).






Just sayin......


----------



## Betsy the Quilter

luvmy4brats said:


> This is a cross-post from the Prayer Requests. I know some of you don't read in there and I want to give an update on my mom (yes, sadly it's in the thump thread today)
> 
> Mom wasn't so good today. They tried to take the ventilator out but she got sick.
> 
> 
> Spoiler
> 
> 
> 
> She was vomiting when they tried to take it out and has had diarrhea all day
> 
> 
> . She has an infection of some sort (her white blood count is high) They've made it so we now have to wear masks, gloves and gowns when we're in the room with her. She wasn't as responsive today as she was yesterday. We could barely get her to answer the yes or no questions we asked
> .....
> 
> Sorry to be such a downer tonight. It really hasn't been a great day (although Rosetta did take me out to dinner and I indulged in some retail therapy.. I had nothing else to do while he was at Wal-mart) I miss my BRATs and my husband, I want my mom back and I don't want my dad stressing me out.
> 
> Thank you for giving me a safe place to vent and shoulders to cry on. I needed to get that out.


Heather--

You're a great daughter, Heather, you're out there supporting your mom (and dad), not easily, either.

Removing the ventilator is very stressful; that alone would be enough to exhaust your mom, and if she's got an infection on top...we'll continue to send prayers and positive thoughts your way.

But you have other people (including yourself) to look out for; you have to consider what's best for your whole family (and yourself). So don't worry about being a crappy daughter (which you're not) or what it will look like to others, think about what's right for you and all of yours...

Thinking of you...

Betsy


----------



## Scheherazade

MY flaky geology professor informed us today that the books I spent $180 for off half.com are not the correct ones for his course and assigned $200 more worth of books for me to buy.  Hoping I can get a refund on the others but I may end up having to try to resell them -_-


----------



## caseyf6

Heather, hugs and prayers for you.  I can only imagine  how you're feeling-- pulled into three different directions all at once.  You ARE a good daughter.  I hope she is better today.  (And that your dad stops flaking/stressing out.)


----------



## Addie

Heather, continuing to send positive thoughts, prayers and hugs.


----------



## drenee

Scheherazade said:


> MY flaky geology professor informed us today that the books I spent $180 for off half.com are not the correct ones for his course and assigned $200 more worth of books for me to buy. Hoping I can get a refund on the others but I may end up having to try to resell them -_-


They should not be allowed to spend other's money willy nilly.
deb


----------



## Brenda Carroll

God bless you and keep you, Heather.

I understand the geology book thing.  My hydrology teacher once decided to use a new textbook.  Cost $110 in 1978.  We were supposed to use it two years.  The next course, he changed his mind and it became worthless and not even the book store would buy it.  He went back to the old book we didn't buy in the first place.

Thump today: Feeling poorly.  Needing rain and getting only sprinkles.  Need a good shower, maybe a thunderstorm.


----------



## Jane917

Heather, I am sending virtual hugs and healing thoughts. You are in a tough place. Stay strong.


----------



## sheltiemom

Heather, I hope things are going better for your family and you now.  Keep your strength during this troubling time.


----------



## 911jason

Brendan Carroll said:


> Need a good shower.


I'll say!


----------



## Vegas_Asian

Praying for u and ur family Luv!


----------



## Jen

I'm so sorry Heather!!  Keeping your mom in my prayers.  

My thump seems stupid now, but we're having our roof done today.  In the city I live in the inspector has to come after they put down the flashing, but before the shingles - the inspector went to the wrong house.  Seriously.  Then he couldn't make it when he realized it.  So I have blue tarp roof until at least thursday, if not over the weekend.  Luckily not much rain is predicted, but still.  AND - they dislodged both of my skylights, so I might have to throw a tantrum to get them to take care of that.  I knew when they said "you'll have a new roof by the time you get home from work!" was WAY too good to be true.....


----------



## Jen

Cobbie said:


> But they didn't say _which_ day of work?


Good point. Semantics.......


----------



## Vegas_Asian

i bought a hundred dollar book for biology, but that was just one of the books I needed. What I need to buy now is the 195 dollar book set. Found this out after i spent an hour standing in line at the bookstore to get my lab manauls (for both my biology classes)

And I forgot to ask about the cost of microsoft 2010 (so I get a license for onenote, which I use for all my classes)


----------



## loonlover

Back from the doctor without knowing much more than I did.  The doctor I saw today is an orthopedic surgeon who thinks the ulnar nerve may be being pinched.  They were having power problems in the building so the nerve conduction studies and visit with the neurologist will have to be re-scheduled once their computers come back up.  I felt sort of sorry for them because there were lots of things they couldn't do in the normal manner.  Probably the worst thing for me was having to walk down the stairs when I left.  I'm pretty sure that wasn't the best thing for the foot that was injected yesterday.  At least they were only on the second floor.


----------



## caseyf6

I had a job interview (BIG BUMP) Monday and was told I would probably hear back from them today.  It is KILLING me waiting.


----------



## Brenda Carroll

Just got back from the doctor, myself, Miss Loonlover.  Mine was not so serious as yours.  Everything went well though it wasn't much fun, it was necessary.  Now, the thump: Follow-up and more painful procedures on my birthday!!  Egad!!


----------



## loonlover

Brendan Carroll said:


> Just got back from the doctor, myself, Miss Loonlover. Mine was not so serious as yours. Everything went well though it wasn't much fun, it was necessary. Now, the thump: Follow-up and more painful procedures on my birthday!! Egad!!


On your birthday? That is no fun at all, but maybe you will really be able to celebrate once the procedures are over.


----------



## Susan in VA

Just catching up on this thread  --  Heather, not sure where you are now, but thinking good thoughts and sending strength!


----------



## 911jason

She's back home now! =)


----------



## MAGreen

I don't have a thump, well, I had a flat tire, but that's just life. However, I just wanted all of you to know I am thining of you and I hope tomorrow is a better day. And here's a kitty pic to cheer you up:


----------



## caseyf6

My thump is waiting to hear back about a job that I was pretty sure was "mine"-- it's worse than wondering if that cute boy in high school will ever ask you out.  GEEZ.


----------



## Margaret

Good luck, Casey!  I hope the good news comes quickly.


----------



## Jen

My roof is done - but they broke my skylights, and never showed up to fix them today.  
It's supposed to rain tonight.


----------



## Victorine

I hope it doesn't leak on you tonight.  Skylights can be hard to keep sealed.  We're lucky, we haven't had any problems with ours.  Hopefully they will come fix yours soon.

Vicki


----------



## drenee

caseyf6 said:


> My thump is waiting to hear back about a job that I was pretty sure was "mine"-- it's worse than wondering if that cute boy in high school will ever ask you out. GEEZ.


The cute boy never did ask me out. But I did see him a few years ago and he was quite a bit larger than when in high school, and I was still the same size.  That was a bump.
deb


----------



## Brenda Carroll

A headache.


----------



## telracs

Brendan Carroll said:


> A headache.


You and me both, my friend. I hate when I wake up with it.


----------



## Vegas_Asian

Creepy guy....that's all have to say. I moved to a hallway table with a group of women i didn't know.


----------



## B-Kay 1325

I had plans for this Labor Day weekend to visit with my sister and BIL in Casa Grande, AZ where they have purchased a house to move to when he retires.  She called today to let me know that their plans to be there this weekend and been cancelled, so now I get to spend the weekend at home by myself.  The temp is forecasted to be 104 both Sat and Sun and I don't have AC.  BUMMER!!

Update:

My sister called and they have changed their minds again and are coming to AZ after all, so my weekend plans are back on.  My "thump" is now a "bump"!!


----------



## sillyolebear

my thump today was I ended up in the er at 2am because I split my finger open and had to get 5 stiches. My other thump is that the email is down where my husband is deploed and I did not get an email all day.


----------



## Guest

Migraine all day long...


----------



## Carolyn Kephart

The first cool night with an edge of chill, meaning fall is on the way, and then winter. I have a hard time with winter. 

CK


----------



## traceya

Sucky day for me today - it's the anniversary of my Mum's death, two years now and it just doesn't seem to get any easier  She'd been sick for years and I acted as her carer so we became incredibly close. She was smart, funny, curious, tolerant, loving and an all round nice person [yes, she had her moments like everyone]. Tomorrow is her birthday and that will be harder still as it's Father's Day Down Under and my family always get together. Somehow without Mum these things just never feel the same


----------



## Carolyn Kephart

traceya said:


> Sucky day for me today - it's the anniversary of my Mum's death, two years now and it just doesn't seem to get any easier  She'd been sick for years and I acted as her carer so we became incredibly close. She was smart, funny, curious, tolerant, loving and an all round nice person [yes, she had her moments like everyone]. Tomorrow is her birthday and that will be harder still as it's Father's Day Down Under and my family always get together. Somehow without Mum these things just never feel the same


I'm so sorry. /hug

CK


----------



## traceya

Carolyn Kephart said:


> I'm so sorry. /hug
> 
> CK


Thanks - needed that. And I hope this isn't a horrible winter for you. It's Spring Down Under so at least I've got the garden to look forward to


----------



## Carolyn Kephart

traceya said:


> Thanks - needed that. And I hope this isn't a horrible winter for you. It's Spring Down Under so at least I've got the garden to look forward to


I appreciate the kind thought.  I hope every flower brings a happy memory for you.

CK


----------



## mlewis78

Sore throat that got worse while I was working Friday night.  Also, weather was still very warm and so humid on Friday, and air quality has been bad this week.  I want Autumn!


----------



## Meredith Sinclair

Caught a stomach bug last Friday from one of my students and had to take off work Monday & Tuesday, felt _better_ Wednesday so I went back but last night it CAME BACK!


----------



## NogDog

Don't know how much is due to his illness, the steroids, and old age, but today was depressing watching Noggin. He stands around a lot just panting (the panting is a known side effect of the steroids). He is showing definite signs of some sort of discomfort in his hind quarters: kind of squatting down a bit in the rear and can barely climb up onto my bed with the aid of makeshift step I made for him, when a month ago he could easily just jump up from the floor. Possibly in part because of the increased appetite from the steroids, he seems to spend most of his time staring at me, hoping I'll give him more food. I'm getting kind of depressed, as he seems sort of confused with the whole situation. I guess when I see the vet again later this week we'll have to discuss all this and figure out if there's anything else we should be doing for him (if I can afford it).

Thanks for the place to vent.


----------



## Betsy the Quilter

Poor Noggin!  Thinking of you both....

Betsy


----------



## 911jason

Awwww... I thought he was doing better!? Bummer...


----------



## intinst

Sorry Noggins is feeling poorly.


----------



## NogDog

911jason said:


> Awwww... I thought he was doing better!? Bummer...


Well, he's doing better in terms of eating, keeping it down, not losing fluids from his blood vessels into his body cavities, and otherwise staying alive, but I'm not sure how the general quality of life is. (It would be so much easier if he could talk.) It's certainly better than it was when he was very ill, but his current behavior and physical abilities are not what they were before the illness. Maybe I'm just expecting too much too soon, but then I don't know if he's expected to ever be back to normal again. A good heart-to-heart with the vet this week will hopefully at least let me know what I should be expecting, I hope -- or what other tests we need to do.


----------



## Meredith Sinclair

NogDog said:


> Don't know how much is due to his illness, the steroids, and old age, but today was depressing watching Noggin. He stands around a lot just panting (the panting is a known side effect of the steroids). He is showing definite signs of some sort of discomfort in his hind quarters: kind of squatting down a bit in the rear and can barely climb up onto my bed with the aid of makeshift step I made for him, when a month ago he could easily just jump up from the floor. Possibly in part because of the increased appetite from the steroids, he seems to spend most of his time staring at me, hoping I'll give him more food. I'm getting kind of depressed, as he seems sort of confused with the whole situation. I guess when I see the vet again later this week we'll have to discuss all this and figure out if there's anything else we should be doing for him (if I can afford it).
> 
> Thanks for the place to vent.


Aaaaaaawwwweeee....  Poor Nogdog... hopefully he is just messed up due to the steroids... I know with all of my health problems where steroids were necessary, I just could not wait to be done with them... I will say a prayer for hum and his sweet owner. Take care Mr. Nogdog.


----------



## Meredith Sinclair

Bad enough some of the other stuff that gets overlooked due to it being on a book cover... if the TITLE is R-rated and in a signature I don't think the author should be allowed to post in the family friendly threads with the book in their signatures... not everyone on here wants to read profanity especially with sweet innocent little eyes smiling at them over their shoulder...


----------



## NogDog

As far as the forum stuff goes, the sad fact is that success breeds popularity, which breeds increased membership, which increases the both the number of posts to be moderated while at the same time increasing the number of members who are not team players. When I first joined here, I probably read the vast majority of threads here (some were obviously out of my areas of interest and were ignored unless I was really bored). Now I mostly only look in about 1/3 to 1/2 of the sub-forums, and within them scan through thread titles for those that either look interesting, look like something I may be able to help someone with, or otherwise pique my curiosity. In large part this is due to time constraints and trying to filter out the "noise" (which is mostly subjective). For instance, I almost never go into the Book Bazaar, as the flood of self-promotion is a turn-off to me when it comes to reading. And even now the Book Corner seems to have roughly half its threads sounding like surveys by authors to find out what/how they should write.

(I tried to find an interesting article I read once on web forum life-cycles, but my Google mojo was not working.  )


----------



## corkyb

Nog Dog, Did you have Noggin checked for lyme disease?  The back quarter semi paralyzation or inability to move and loss of appetite and confusion and lethargy are symptoms.  My Corky had lyme disease and lived over two years afterward.  I had to give him sub q fluids every other day, and he aged a whole lot (and was 12 when he was diagnosed).  My vet told me subjectively, there are certain breeds that don't do well with lyme, yorkies and labs are two that he mentioned.  Noggin looks like hi might have some lab in him.  I would get him checked if I were you.
Saying prayers for Noggin and for you.
Paula


----------



## Susan in VA

Meredith Sinclair said:


> Yes, Susan some of us have decided to leave... then when I did come back because some of my KB friends actually asked me to via email, I was slapped in the face with THAT! Bad enough some of the other stuff that gets overlooked due to it being on a book cover... if the TITLE is R-rated and in a signature I don't think the author should be allowed to post in the family friendly threads with the book in their signatures... not everyone on here wants to read profanity especially with sweet innocent little eyes smiling at them over their shoulder...


Meredith, the forum is supposed to be safe for kids... and I'd agree that an R-rated title wouldn't really fit with that, but it would be next to impossible to forbid_ some_ of the authors from posting_ some _of their titles. Have you considered turning off the signatures? That way you and your DD wouldn't see any of the ones you'd consider offensive.

But I'm glad you're back!!


----------



## Susan in VA

NogDog, I hope you get some good news/information from the vet!  Worrying is always the worst.


----------



## NogDog

corkyb said:


> Nog Dog, Did you have Noggin checked for lyme disease? The back quarter semi paralyzation or inability to move and loss of appetite and confusion and lethargy are symptoms. My Corky had lyme disease and lived over two years afterward. I had to give him sub q fluids every other day, and he aged a whole lot (and was 12 when he was diagnosed). My vet told me subjectively, there are certain breeds that don't do well with lyme, yorkies and labs are two that he mentioned. Noggin looks like hi might have some lab in him. I would get him checked if I were you.
> Saying prayers for Noggin and for you.
> Paula


The internal specialist did a whole bunch of tests to eliminate other potential problems besides the IBD, including tests for parasites as well as assorted tests of various bodily fluids (blood, urine, lymph), but I do not know if any of them would have dealt with Lyme disease or not. I'll ask the vet this week when I see her. He has certainly got his appetite back with a vengeance, though.


----------



## Meredith Sinclair

Susan in VA said:


> Meredith, the forum is supposed to be safe for kids... and I'd agree that an R-rated title wouldn't really fit with that, but it would be next to impossible to forbid_ some_ of the authors from posting_ some _of their titles. Have you considered turning off the signatures? That way you and your DD wouldn't see any of the ones you'd consider offensive.
> 
> But I'm glad you're back!!


That is an idea... if I only knew how...


----------



## Susan in VA

Meredith Sinclair said:


> That is an idea... if I only knew how...


Go into your profile, and then to "Look and Layout Preferences".


----------



## NogDog

Meredith Sinclair said:


> That is an idea... if I only knew how...


http://www.kboards.com/index.php?action=profile;sa=theme


----------



## Brenda Carroll

I learned that Miss Scarlet has S'mores ice cream and she's not sharing.


----------



## telracs

Brendan Carroll said:


> I learned that Miss Scarlet has S'mores ice cream and she's not sharing.


sorry, but apparently, i'm a fairie in training and live in a greenhouse, so i can't get through the glass.


----------



## traceya

I'm so sorry that Noggin's not doing as well as we'd all hoped.  It's heartbreaking to see one of your fur people suffering and not know how to fix the problem or even what the problem is.  I had a cat once, Reggae, that had a degenerative hip disease and eventually I had to put him down but it absolutely broke my heart even though I knew I'd done the right thing


----------



## geoffthomas

NogDog,
You know that we (your virtual friends) all care about Noggin.
We hurt with you over his illness.
Hopefully the meds will bring him totally "around".

Just sayin....


----------



## NogDog

geoffthomas said:


> NogDog,
> You know that we (your virtual friends) all care about Noggin.
> We hurt with you over his illness.
> Hopefully the meds will bring him totally "around".
> 
> Just sayin....


Thanks, all. I know we both have many friends here, which is why I share this "adventure" with you.

This morning Noggin apparently collapsed on the kitchen floor while eating his breakfast. I heard claws scrabbling on the linoleum, and when I got out there to see what was happening, he was lying on his stomach in front of a half empty food dish, legs splayed out to each side. At this point I don't know if he just couldn't stand because of pain, or because he had some sort of seizure. Once I got to him and gave him a gentle assist, he stood up and finished his food as if nothing had happened. I'll be calling the vet first thing tomorrow to see about getting him in for a look-see. Naturally, these things always happen on Sundays or holidays.

Right now he just finished supper and seems in a good mood and condition (other than the panting which is one of the steroid side effects), and he is pestering me for attention (and probably wanting more food). Thanks again to all our friends for helping us along.

Charles and Noggin


----------



## Annalog

Thinking of you and Noggin and hoping for good news from the vet tomorrow.


----------



## mlewis78

Good thoughts for Noggin and you, Charles.  He looks like such a sweetie and friend.


----------



## Brenda Carroll

Hope Noggin does well, Nogdog.  Long weekend over. *sigh*


----------



## Susan in VA

Good thoughts and gentle head scratches for Noggin.  

Simultaneously a bump and a thump:  Just took DD to school for her first day back, now in third grade.  Siiiiiiiigh.  Homeschooling was fun, and I'm going to miss it.  But the bump is that it really all worked out as hoped for, and she got into third, finishing both 1 & 2 in one year.


----------



## loonlover

Just a bit of one.  I've been having numbness in my left little finger.  Had an appointment last week, but their computers were down as well as other problems in the building so they stated they would call me back to schedule nerve conduction tests with review by a different doctor.  I did not receive a call last week so I called this morning.  After being on hold for over 10 minutes, I finally was able to make an appointment.  I very politely told them I was disappointed that I had to call them and asked why I had not been called.  The response was that they had just been really busy.  So far, this clinic has not impressed me.  It doesn't help that during the night I started having some pain in that arm if I held it in certain positions.  I have an appointment next week and I know I'm lucky it isn't any longer than that.

Good thoughts to NogDog and Noggin this morning.


----------



## NogDog

Good luck with the tests, Loonlover. Is there any possibility this could be a spinal column problem, and if so would these tests help point to it? I ask not out of any expertise, just that I know my mother's sciatica and disk problems have sometimes manifested in problems well outside of her spine.


----------



## loonlover

NogDog, at the moment, a pinched ulnar nerve is being suspected.  That certainly fits with the path of the pain during the night.  The pain has not occurred again today so it may have happened due to position I was sleeping in.  My job for many years was data entry so at the moment I'm thinking it is arm related.  But your input will help me in discussions with the doctor.


----------



## Tip10

Do your pinkie, middle and sometimes ring finder want to curl in  all the time?  That's a classic symptom of ulnar entrapment.
Good news is ulnar is a relatively straightforward surgery, easily recovered from.  Bad news is its still surgery.

Good luck.


----------



## Betsy the Quilter

Susan in VA said:


> Simultaneously a bump and a thump: Just took DD to school for her first day back, now in third grade. Siiiiiiiigh. Homeschooling was fun, and I'm going to miss it. But the bump is that it really all worked out as hoped for, and she got into third, finishing both 1 & 2 in one year.


Great bump/thump. She's a smart kid!

Betsy


----------



## Betsy the Quilter

loonlover said:


> NogDog, at the moment, a pinched ulnar nerve is being suspected. That certainly fits with the path of the pain during the night. The pain has not occurred again today so it may have happened due to position I was sleeping in. My job for many years was data entry so at the moment I'm thinking it is arm related. But your input will help me in discussions with the doctor.


LL, I have occasional pain and numbness in my legs and very occasionally some tingling in my hands and its related to deteriorating disks in my back. Keep us posted!

Betsy


----------



## loonlover

.


Betsy the Quilter said:


> LL, I have occasional pain and numbness in my legs and very occasionally some tingling in my hands and its related to deteriorating disks in my back. Keep us posted!
> 
> Betsy


I'll keep you updated after the testing next week. There was a message on the answering machine from this doctor's office when I got home from work asking me to call and schedule the appointment. This really impresses me that it took a week for them to call. I can sort of see that this person didn't have a way of knowing I had called yesterday. I will return the call tomorrow, but I bet I still don't get in until next Wednesday.


----------



## corkyb

Well let's hope their medical care is nothing like their office efficiency.


----------



## Shawna

My thump was the fight between DH and I regarding guns in our home.  We have polar opposite views on this and it really is bothering me.  We rarely fight so when we do it always hits me hard ... blah.

Nogdog, hope your pup improves and Loonlover I hope for answers and an easy fix from your tests.


----------



## Susan in VA

Betsy the Quilter said:


> Great bump/thump. She's a smart kid!
> 
> Betsy


Thank you!  
(The scary news: She's smarter than I am. I have it in writing. Uh-oh....  )


----------



## Jen

Any update on NogDog?  He doing okay?


----------



## NogDog

Jen said:


> Any update on NogDog? He doing okay?


I updated the "Sick Puppy" thread yesterday: http://www.kboards.com/index.php/topic,32936.msg641876.html#msg641876

Thanks for asking.


----------



## Alle Meine Entchen

we fired the roofer   who thought it was ok to show up late and ask for labor money in advance.  He, for some reason, still thinks he has the job to redo the 1/2 of our roof that he was supposed to do (he did our front porch roof 1st).  Now we have to find someone who will do our roof @ a reasonable price.  

Another thump, it's starting to get colder @ night and I don't like it.  I don't recall giving Fall permission to start up.


----------



## Brenda Carroll

I was looking forward to carry out Chinese today... mmmm.  But I went to the wrong place.  The Egg Drop was too thick and cold.  The General's Chicken had BONES in it.  The stuffed wontons were too tough to bite through.  The only thing good was the little biscuit.  I even threw out the fortune cookie in disgust.  So sad... so very.... very... sad.


----------



## NogDog

Brendan Carroll said:


> I was looking forward to carry out Chinese today... mmmm. But I went to the wrong place. The Egg Drop was too thick and cold. The General's Chicken had BONES in it. The stuffed wontons were too tough to bite through. The only thing good was the little biscuit. I even threw out the fortune cookie in disgust. So sad... so very.... very... sad.


Ugh...that sucks. When egg drop soup is done right, I love it; but I have had some that were too thick and not very nice to eat -- but never cold, too.


----------



## Addie

Brendan Carroll said:


> I was looking forward to carry out Chinese today... mmmm. But I went to the wrong place. The Egg Drop was too thick and cold. The General's Chicken had BONES in it. The stuffed wontons were too tough to bite through. The only thing good was the little biscuit. I even threw out the fortune cookie in disgust. So sad... so very.... very... sad.


That is horrible. I LOVE seafood puffs. I've had thick, cold egg drop soup. I feel for you.


----------



## Annalog

Does anyone else remember when Egg Drop Soup was not thickened but was a lovely broth with the dropped scrambled egg and some other stuff such as vegetables, meat, and noodles? I now only see it that way when I make it myself.


----------



## Vegas_Asian

computer is not agreeing. First it was overdrive. now my new laptop won't let me sync my music unless I erase and tie my itouch to this new computer. I links this computer and old laptop for a reason!!!!

Why does it let me update and back up my itouch, but it won't let me sync my new downloads


----------



## P.A. Woodburn

Today I calculated that I'm spending $3,647.00 per year on coffee and cookies in Starbucks. I am flabbergasted.
Ann


----------



## Addie

It never seems like a lot, but when you add it up ...
When I drank and ate out regularly in college, I never calculated the costs. I was too afraid.  So kudos for adding it all up!
Perhaps you could invest in a Keurig?  I love mine, and I know it saves me money.


----------



## L.J. Sellers novelist

I updated my website to show all six of my book covers. http://ljsellers.com 
And I made my links in my signature clickable. Thes two accomplishments made my day. 
It doesn't take much to make this writer happy. 
L.J.


----------



## 911jason

L.J. Sellers said:


> I updated my website to show all six of my book covers. http://ljsellers.com
> And I made my links in my signature clickable. Thes two accomplishments made my day.
> It doesn't take much to make this writer happy.
> L.J.


Cool! Wrong thread, though... this is the thump thread, you're looking for the bump thread! =)


----------



## caseyf6

Last-minute orders.  Airport visits.  Ugh.


----------



## Vegas_Asian

P.A. Woodburn said:


> Today I calculated that I'm spending $3,647.00 per year on coffee and cookies in Starbucks. I am flabbergasted.
> Ann


I don't want to know how much I spend there and I have a keurig. I get a latte with soy and a cheese Danish or sandwich on school days


----------



## drenee

I started keeping a budget this week of what I spend when I eat lunch out.  
deb


----------



## Vegas_Asian

Being driven crazy by the parents. I worked this morning. They call me: "where r u?" me: work. They hang up.
After work they call me. "where r u?". Me: studying and doing homework. 
Them; u can do that I home.
Me: not really
Them: why not?
Me: r u watching a movie?
Them: yes.
Me: on the surround sound right? At what volume setting?
Them:45
Me: that is why. 
I hang up. 

Three hours later I come home. I get yelled at. I am supposed to be studying.... I can't study when they r watching a movie at a volume that shakes small items on the dining room table vibrate. Why is it so hard to understand?


----------



## 911jason

Does your school have dorms?


----------



## Vegas_Asian

I used to live in the dorms (when I went to school across the state). It wasn't as bad as my family...well I was invited to my dormmate's family's house on the weekend. They said I was a good influence on their daughter. Not to mention if I posted a sign on the door...most people acknowledged and respect the request to on be disturbed. At home everyone must inquire as to why I need to left alone and how the studying is going. My favorite question: I dont understand why u have ur earphones so loud u can hear me?My earbuds are not set loud. They sell at 80 bucks a pair and they are doing what they meant to do: cancel sound


----------



## mlewis78

My thump is that I started hearing a drip from the ceiling.  It's falling on a newspaper (knew there was some reason to buy the Sunday Times!).  Will call the super tomorrow, but they don't do anything until I start raising hell.  I had to do that in early 1990s when a drip eventually became a big hole in the ceiling.  Roofers were here last May but only made things worse and a big chunk of plaster fell out of living room wall, exposing hardware of the fire escape.  Told the super about that a few months ago, but it's been ignored and still needs plastering.


----------



## luvmy4brats

Fire alarms went off at the hotel we're staying in at 3:30 AM. 

Oil light is on in van (Think oil pump is going) Not gonna be a fun day.


----------



## Ann in Arlington

Heather. . .can I just say I'm glad to see that your 'thump' is only about a hotel alarm and your car. . . . and not your mom!?


----------



## luvmy4brats

Ann in Arlington said:


> Heather. . .can I just say I'm glad to see that your 'thump' is only about a hotel alarm and your car. . . . and not your mom!?


So am I <grin>. It's nice to have a minor thump.


----------



## Annalog

I prefer minor bumps as well. 
ETA: The events of the past few years have caused me to move my boundary between minor and major bumps. Many more things fall into the minor bump category than in the past.


----------



## caseyf6

I thought I hit "snooze".  I hit "off".  The whole morning has felt "off".


----------



## The Atomic Bookworm

Thump: Caller says that she didn't want to speak to me and that she wanted "to speak with an American" (I have an accent). 

Worse: The same caller gets a co-worker who happens an southern accent, and this co-worker ends up hanging up on her due to the caller's hostility.

Karma: The same caller calls a third time and gets yet _another_ co-worker.. who proceeds to tell the caller that she has been calling the wrong agency all along. (mwahahaa!!)


----------



## Jeff

The Atomic Bookworm said:


> Thump: Caller says that she didn't want to speak to me and that she wanted "to speak with an American" (I have an accent).


Haha. If your caller never watched _I Love Lucy_ maybe she wasn't really an American either. (Your accent sounds like Ricky Ricardo to me.)

[quote author=Desi Arnaz]Everyone seemed to be doing well except me and my career. And my accent was no helping me any.[/quote]


----------



## The Atomic Bookworm

Jeff said:


> Haha. If your caller never watched _I Love Lucy_ maybe she wasn't really an American either. (Your accent sounds like Ricky Ricardo to me.)


See? I don't have a problem with that. I am painfully aware of what I sound like 

But her implication that I'm not an American...


----------



## geoffthomas

Well some folks are supersenisitive to the moving of jobs offshore, especially to India.
There are plenty of people here (accents and all) who are happy to do these jobs.
At least that is my experience. So the next time, you just tell them that you are a U.S. citizen living in Texas and proud of it.

Just sayin.....


----------



## Jeff

The Atomic Bookworm said:


> See? I don't have a problem with that. I am painfully aware of what I sound like
> 
> But her implication that I'm not an American...


Your accent augments your sharp whit and sense of humor. I throughly enjoyed listening to you when we met in Salado. Forget the silly woman.


----------



## Susan in VA

Jeff said:


> (Your accent sounds like Ricky Ricardo to me.)





The Atomic Bookworm said:


> See? I don't have a problem with that. I am painfully aware of what I sound like


Painfully?  But if you really do sound like RR, that's a _good_ thing. I thought the accent was sexy. Almost allowed me to overlook the inanity of the rest of the show.


----------



## Andra

Jeff said:


> Your accent augments your sharp whit and sense of humor. I throughly enjoyed listening to you when we met in Salado. Forget the silly woman.


I agree with Jeff and Cobbie - just forget the silly woman...


----------



## Addie

Andra said:


> I agree with Jeff and Cobbie - just forget the silly woman...


I agree as well. I really liked your accent. I've always wanted a cool accent. *jealous*


----------



## The Atomic Bookworm

Andra said:


> I agree with Jeff and Cobbie - just forget the silly woman...


Well, I was working on "forgetting the silly woman"... but the same thing happened again about two hours ago  with not one, but TWO bonuses.

Bonus #1: Unlike yesterday's character, this caller understood me just fine.. the caller just didn't want to talk to me because of my accent. 

Bonus #2: THIS caller was from the so-called "South" so, yeah, the caller had an accent too. 

I'm either going to get paranoid about my accent  or wonder whether the current socio-political climate has reached a point where people are becoming intolerant of people who don't "sound" like them.. which would be a heck of a scary thing to happen.


----------



## The Atomic Bookworm

Cobbie said:


> Atomic, how many languages can you speak?


Four: Spanish and English (both fluently), and enough Farsi and Arabic to throw people off as to what the heck I am


----------



## intinst

The Atomic Bookworm said:


> Four: Spanish and English (both fluently), and enough Farsi and Arabic to throw people off as to what the heck I am


Well, You are an unusual American. Most of us speak one language, poorly.  I would not get too worried about the recent phone calls, some people are just jerks and sometimes are just in a bad mood.


----------



## telracs

Atomic, Remember, YOU don't have an accent, everyone else does!


----------



## Andra

The Atomic Bookworm said:


> Well, I was working on "forgetting the silly woman"... but the same thing happened again about two hours ago  with not one, but TWO bonuses.
> 
> Bonus #1: Unlike yesterday's character, this caller understood me just fine.. the caller just didn't want to talk to me because of my accent.
> 
> Bonus #2: THIS caller was from the so-called "South" so, yeah, the caller had an accent too.
> 
> I'm either going to get paranoid about my accent  or wonder whether the current socio-political climate has reached a point where people are becoming intolerant of people who don't "sound" like them.. which would be a heck of a scary thing to happen.


Just let it go...
You are worth more than these silly people who don't even try to listen past an accent. Just laugh at them (on the inside) and pass the call on.


----------



## loonlover

I had the nerve conduction testing done this morning, then saw the surgeon for the results this afternoon.  (Long story about having to make 2 trips to the doctor's office - I did have a choice as to whether to make them on the same day or different ones.)  Results show a pinched and bruised ulnar nerve.  I'll be talking to the LPN that schedules surgery tomorrow.  Apparently, since it was almost 4:30 when I finished my 3:00 PM appointment, she didn't wish to spend the time doing the scheduling this afternoon.  This clinic's management is a puzzle to me, but I know the surgeon has a very good reputation and my doctor recommended him so...

Anyway, I will probably schedule the surgery the last week of Oct or first week of Nov.  I'll be in a long arm device for about 10 days, then a short brace for 3 more weeks.  Discomfort for the first few days and limited use for at least 10 days.  Therapy will begin for 2-3 weeks after surgery.  I will be able to drive 2-3 days after surgery which is outpatient and will take about an hour.  Should be able to work except for a few days right after the surgery.

I'll post further info as I have it.


----------



## Annalog

LL, I was hoping it was something that would not require surgery. Hope the surgery goes perfectly and the recovery after therapy is ideal.


----------



## pidgeon92

I've been having numbness as well in my left-hand little and ring finger for a few weeks now....

I had the same numb feeling in my knees a few years ago. It went away after three weeks; I figure this will go away as well.


----------



## Annalog

pidgeon92 said:


> I've been having numbness as well in my left-hand little and ring finger for a few weeks now....
> 
> I had the same numb feeling in my knees a few years ago. It went away after three weeks; I figure this will go away as well.


I used to have that. It was caused by holding my shoulders up and forward when typing and driving. Apparently the muscle in front of the shoulder (the one under the hand when the fingers are in the armpit and the thumb is on the collar bone) presses on the nerves that go under it to the hand. I was given exercises to help me keep my shoulders down and back and also to stretch that muscle. I was also shown a spot on the side of the ribcage to press to help that muscle relax. Even though I drive 2+ hours a day and work on a computer all day I now rarely have this problem. I was told that the problem is similar to one some runners have when a similar muscle in the thigh presses on the nerves to the leg.

One of the exercises: Hold arms spread out to the side and a little back while keeping the shoulders down.


----------



## pidgeon92

Annalog said:


> One of the exercises: Hold arms spread out to the side and a little back while keeping the shoulders down.


I shall try it! Thanks!


----------



## NogDog

LL: I'll look forward to seeing your post in the "bump thread in a couple months about how much better you are feeling.


----------



## loonlover

pidgeon92 said:


> I've been having numbness as well in my left-hand little and ring finger for a few weeks now....
> 
> I had the same numb feeling in my knees a few years ago. It went away after three weeks; I figure this will go away as well.


I kept thinking it would go away also. No such luck - I guess I just couldn't let Intinst have all the problems that come with aging.


----------



## crebel

Good luck LL, I will keep sending positive thoughts for a speedy recovery.  I'm sure Intinst will be a wonderful nurse!


----------



## Brenda Carroll

So sleepy today, had to take allergy pills more than normal and ended up with dry mouth that made me drink too much water and made me sleepy at the same time.  Allergies terrible right now.


----------



## Annalog

X-rays confirmed today that Snowflake has asthma. The vet prescribed medication. Snowflake goes back in in two weeks to see if she is breathing better. The good news is that it was not something worse. (Bump) Both she and Dusty were at the vets to make sure they are current on their shots. Dusty is in top condition. Fortunately he pretended to be an angel and did not bite anyone. (Another Bump.)


----------



## drenee

LL, so sorry to hear you need surgery. 
deb


----------



## Margaret

LL, hoping your surgery goes well and the recovery is quick and uneventful.


----------



## Betsy the Quilter

loonlover said:


> I had the nerve conduction testing done this morning,


I've had that done in my leg--found it unpleasant and exhausting. Hope yours wasn't too bad...



> then saw the surgeon for the results this afternoon. (Long story about having to make 2 trips to the doctor's office - I did have a choice as to whether to make them on the same day or different ones.) Results show a pinched and bruised ulnar nerve. I'll be talking to the LPN that schedules surgery tomorrow. Apparently, since it was almost 4:30 when I finished my 3:00 PM appointment, she didn't wish to spend the time doing the scheduling this afternoon. This clinic's management is a puzzle to me, but I know the surgeon has a very good reputation and my doctor recommended him so...
> 
> Anyway, I will probably schedule the surgery the last week of Oct or first week of Nov. I'll be in a long arm device for about 10 days, then a short brace for 3 more weeks. Discomfort for the first few days and limited use for at least 10 days. Therapy will begin for 2-3 weeks after surgery. I will be able to drive 2-3 days after surgery which is outpatient and will take about an hour. Should be able to work except for a few days right after the surgery.
> 
> I'll post further info as I have it.


Sorry to hear about the surgery! Keep us posted, for sure.

Betsy


----------



## Annalog

My mom needs to start chemo again and have minor surgery to remove a blockage due to enlarged lymph nodes.


----------



## loonlover

Betsy the Quilter said:


> I've had that done in my leg--found it unpleasant and exhausting. Hope yours wasn't too bad...
> 
> Sorry to hear about the surgery! Keep us posted, for sure.
> 
> Betsy


The testing wasn't too bad, but I can see it being worse in a leg.


----------



## UltraPremiumDeluxe

Waiting to hear how bad our 3rd major car repair in two months will be    Three different cars too.


----------



## Alle Meine Entchen

I've had the body shaking, rib hurting hiccups 3xs today

edited b/c not long after I posted, I got them again!


----------



## crebel

Alle Meine Entchen said:


> I've had the body shaking, rib hurting hiccups 2xs today


Poor thing! I hope they go away soon and don't come back.


----------



## traceya

Loonlover I'm so sorry to hear that you're going to require surgery - I hope the surgery will fix everything even if it will be uncomfortable for a while.

I had a 'thump' of my own today - new blood work shows the virus is now impacting my immune system so more weeks of feeling like I've been hit by a truck for me  

Oh well - I'm trying to tell myself it could be worse


----------



## Margaret

Tracey - I hope you are soon feeling better!


----------



## loonlover

Tracey, take care of yourself.  Hope everything improves soon.


----------



## caseyf6

Hugs to all who need them, prayers for pets and surgery and for cars to stay fixed already. 

My thump is just feeling "off" all day today.  I think it's a storm system moving in, but not sure.


----------



## luvmy4brats

Sore throat & stuffy nose...


----------



## B-Kay 1325

My thump happened about 5 am this morning when I was very suddenly awakened to gun fire at a house behind mine.  I was so scared that while I was on the phone with 911 I about had a panic attack and the person I was speaking to had to help me calm down.  It turns out that they (the people who live in the house) had been having a party all night and one of the other neighbors had called 911 about 1/2 hr earlier but no one had shown up as of yet, apparently there were two cars that showed up and started firing guns.  I also found out that all of my neighbors had called 911 but it still took the police 15 - 20 minutes to show up, but then they were there for the next 5 hrs doing their crime scene investigation, they even asked me if anything had hit my house.  To the best of my knowledge no one was injured.  I can tell you that it was a very frightening experience.


----------



## mlewis78

B-Kay, your thump makes mine sound very small.  Had a problem with my online claim to unemployment today and it wouldn't let me get past the first page.  Will call them tomorrow to find out whether I've been cut off, reaching a new phase or what.  I expect to be on hold a long time, so will use speaker phone and do other things online.


----------



## B-Kay 1325

mlewis78, my thump is (hopefully) over, however, I know you have been looking for work for some time now, so no yours doesn't sound very small.  I hope everything works out for you at unemployment.

Off topic, I had a dream the other night, and just to show you how much everyone has come to mean to me here at KB, you were in it.  I don't remember the whole thing but there was a part where someone decided to try a selection of music and I could see the music book and the back of a head and my brain thought mlewis playing the flute.  I thought this was funny as my daughter played the flute in her HS band for 4 years and you would think I would have thought of her, but not this time. LOL


----------



## Brenda Carroll

Remembering the Cowboy and Giants games yesterday... How disappointing!


----------



## mlewis78

B-Kay 1325 said:


> mlewis78, my thump is (hopefully) over, however, I know you have been looking for work for some time now, so no yours doesn't sound very small. I hope everything works out for you at unemployment.
> 
> Off topic, I had a dream the other night, and just to show you how much everyone has come to mean to me here at KB, you were in it. I don't remember the whole thing but there was a part where someone decided to try a selection of music and I could see the music book and the back of a head and my brain thought mlewis playing the flute. I thought this was funny as my daughter played the flute in her HS band for 4 years and you would think I would have thought of her, but not this time. LOL


  Perhaps my flute photo made an impression in your mind.


----------



## B-Kay 1325

I'm thinking so!!


----------



## caseyf6

B-K, your thump is also a thump for me:  I noticed you're in Tucson.  I have family there, on the East Side, and many friends there still.  ;(

My thump was coming out of the house to see that someone had broken the rear mirror on my daughter's car.  I think kids did it; no evidence that anyone hit it.  Okay, her car is older and really pretty beat up.  But leave it alone!!!  Should I file a police report?


----------



## B-Kay 1325

caseyf6, I would call and report it.  You never know her car might not be the only one that was vandalized in the area.

Back to my thump, I found out last night that 3 people were taken to the hospital with gunshot wounds and that a house across the street had been hit by bullets and also there were kids in the party house.  This is a duplex house and is a rental property.  Where's the landlord??  Absolutely crazy times.


----------



## KathyBell

I had an interview yesterday for a position with increased responsibilities. Ill during interview, realize I have a fever of 102 and call in sick today. Send lesson plans for all my classes, only to find out the email came through as a blank. Not looking so organized and capable for that position now!


----------



## Debra L Martin

My thump has actually been going on for 3 weeks now - MRI results show degenerative disk disease with stenosis and arthritis in C2, C3, C4, C5 and bulging disk in C6 and C7.  Compressed nerves in C6 and 7 means my right arm is on fire with pins and needles and doesn't work too well. I'm on my second round of steroids, anti-inflammatory med, muscle relaxants and so far no improvement.  i have an appt. with the neurosurgeon next week to see what my options are.

Am just not a happy camper these days.....


----------



## NogDog

I just got an email from Amazon saying I cannot use the domain name "kindleminds.net" for my blog, at least not while participating in their associates program.

So now I guess I decide after putting enough work into it that it's starting to get some traffic, if I'm going to move it, or just say screw it, and close it down. It's not like I'm making any money off of it or anything.


----------



## Alle Meine Entchen

what I thought was seasonal crud turns out to be the seasonal flu. My stomach and I are not friends. On the other hand, my 16 month old has found the comedic value of watching Mama


Spoiler



vomit


----------



## Meredith Sinclair

Deb Martin said:


> My thump has actually been going on for 3 weeks now - MRI results show degenerative disk disease with stenosis and arthritis in C2, C3, C4, C5 and bulging disk in C6 and C7. Compressed nerves in C6 and 7 means my right arm is on fire with pins and needles and doesn't work too well. I'm on my second round of steroids, anti-inflammatory med, muscle relaxants and so far no improvement. i have an appt. with the neurosurgeon next week to see what my options are.
> 
> Am just not a happy camper these days.....


Oh, wow... SO sorry to hear about this! If you were here in Houston I would recommend an excellent surgeon. I had back surgery after spending 10 days in ICU on a morphine pump in the summer of 2005. The surgery was such an awesome blessing... I hugged the doctor when he came to see me the next morning!!!
Prayers to you Ma'am!


----------



## vwkitten

Well, after reading all of yours, mine doesn't seem so thumpy now but...

40 invitations sent out for my little girl's 4th b-day party (siblings were invited too).
Chuck E. Cheese - all expenses paid.
3 kids showed up.

Of the two mothers who showed up, the one I spent most of the time talking to seemed really nice.  We made plans to do a play date or two.  Her daughter's b-day party happens this Saturday.  No invite for my little girl.  Nope, not overlooked.  She just didn't invite her.

Luckily my little angel was too psyched and too young to understand that she almost had her Chuck E. Cheese party by herself.


----------



## 911jason

Oh no... as a father of six, that makes me want to cry!


----------



## Debra L Martin

Meredith Sinclair said:


> Oh, wow... SO sorry to hear about this! If you were here in Houston I would recommend an excellent surgeon. I had back surgery after spending 10 days in ICU on a morphine pump in the summer of 2005. The surgery was such an awesome blessing... I hugged the doctor when he came to see me the next morning!!!
> Prayers to you Ma'am!


Thanks Meredith. I have an appt. to see the neurosurgeon on Tuesday to find out my options. Unfortunately, I'm no stranger to surgery - have had both shoulders operated on, been out on disability 3 times with repetitive strain injury. Just one more thing - I have lousy bones and nerves I guess.

Deb


----------



## lonestar

I have been trying to install embroidery software but keep getting a message saying the ica.msi file cannot be found in the setup.  It's on the software disk but not on the C drive.

Mostly annoying and frustrating- not a serious issue really but Ugh!

Hope everyone that got a thump today gets to have a great evening.


----------



## lonestar

vwkitten said:


> Well, after reading all of yours, mine doesn't seem so thumpy now but...
> 
> 40 invitations sent out for my little girl's 4th b-day party (siblings were invited too).
> Chuck E. Cheese - all expenses paid.
> 3 kids showed up.
> 
> Of the two mothers who showed up, the one I spent most of the time talking to seemed really nice. We made plans to do a play date or two. Her daughter's b-day party happens this Saturday. No invite for my little girl. Nope, not overlooked. She just didn't invite her.
> 
> Luckily my little angel was too psyched and too young to understand that she almost had her Chuck E. Cheese party by herself.


Good grief, what has happened to good manners? How rude. So glad your daughter had a great time. Happy birthday to her.


----------



## akagriff

I just found out that the bridge I cross to go to work is closing tomorrow because of flooding.  My 10 minute commute just increased to over 1 hour.


----------



## 911jason

You could also post that as a "bump" since you found out about it today, and not tomorrow morning!


----------



## Vegas_Asian

I can't find the card the banker wrote my account number on...what do i do? don't want to ask the parents. I know what lecture is coming. I am hoping i really did accidently leave in my pants when i washed them last week


----------



## Susan in VA

vwkitten, what a frustrating thing to have happen -- and it's a good thing your DD doesn't realize it!



Cobbie said:


> I know things have changed but when our kids were preschool age the rule of thumb was to invite the same number of kids that was the birthday child's age. Worked well.


Now there's a school of thought that you HAVE to invite a kid's ENTIRE class, even if there are classmates whose name your kid doesn't even know, and even if there are ones your kid actively dislikes. Because heaven forbid somebody might have their feelings hurt at not being invited. The result is that a party isn't an all-about-the-birthday-child playdate, the way they used to be when you had six kids there, but a commercialized event. And so unfortunately people feel free to not respond or not show up, like with vw's party. It's still rude to not even RSVP, though.


----------



## Debra L Martin

Unfortunately, no easy fix for my back injury.  Will be out on medical leave for 6 weeks at least.  Good thing I love my bedroom - has everything I need - computer, kindle and TV.  I just have to let everything else go, stop worrying about things I have no control over and just concentrate on getting better.  

One good side effect though is that I can browse through kindleboards now whenever I feel up to it.  I'm always looking for the silver lining in any situation.

Deb


----------



## Alle Meine Entchen

DH told me last night that his coworker's son is not doing well.  The boy is 13 and diagnosed w/ Crohns.  Currently he weighs 90lbs.  My mom has Crohns, but what works for her doesn't work for him.  The coworker is gaining weight (ensure works well for Mom, so they are trying it w/ him.  The coworker drinks one w/ his son), but his son isn't.  His drs can't find anything to help his attacks.  I feel so bad for him


----------



## NogDog

I just spent $190.00 on dog food today. The good news is that it should last lat least until the end of the year. Purina only sells their "HA" (hypoallergenic) food through veterinary clinics, so when I was in last week, I asked them to order two bags, visualizing the bag I got at the specialist clinic a month ago when he was first diagnosed. That cost me $60.00 at the time, I think. It turns out they make a bigger bag, so I had two huge 32-pound bags waiting for me to pick up today.


----------



## Ann in Arlington

Ouch!  Well, it was probably a better price by the pound, at least. . . . . .


----------



## The Atomic Bookworm

The Setting: It's National Hispanic Heritage Month until later this week... and my office is doing its Annual National Hispanic Heritage Month Celebration Thingie tomorrow. The Committee (of which I am a member) is bringing food to share with the ~30 people we're expecting.

The Thump: An e-mail goes out inviting the office to the Celebration Thingie to have "a Taste of _Mexican_ Cuisine"

And Why Is This A Thump, You Ask?: *I. AM. NOT. MEXICAN.*

[rant]And don't even THINK about saying that "all Latinos sound the same".


Spoiler



Bullshit!!


 The Committee know I sound different from them...


Spoiler



fuck


, I speak better Spanish that most of the


Spoiler



damned


 Committee!!!!

If this "Committee" were any smart they'd realize that, maybe-just-maybe, this whole "Hispanic=Mexican"


Spoiler



ignorant bullshit


 is the reason why the Hispanics who are part of "the Senior Staff at the office" all choose to not get involved.[/rant]


----------



## traceya

Well, I've been here before feeling sorry for myself and looking for sympathy - back again. Turns out the diagnosis of Ross River Fever was in fact WRONG and I have an incredibly low red blood cell count instead. OK I think, that shouldn't be too much of a problem - hospital gives me a blood transfusion - only it doesn't work. I go into hospital with a red cell count of 58 [normal is 120-140] and leave, after 3 pints of blood with a count of 62. By the time I get to see my GP my count's dropped even further to 54 and they have NO IDEA what's causing it. I go in for surgery tomorrow to see if I'm bleeding internally somewhere and in the meantime I'm so weak and tired I couldn't wrestle a sick kitten.

Sorry for the whinge but I'm just so sick and tired of constantly feeling sick and tired and no one seems to know why - of course, being a writer doesn't help because my imagination can come up with some pretty scary answers to that question and the internet is a BAD place for me to be looking right now 

Oh well, I guess life is a series of ups and downs and this is one of the downs.
Thanks for listening 

Cheers,
Trace


----------



## Vegas_Asian

one oclock this morning there was a helicopter circling the area I lived in... My window, all the windows at home, left open all night. circled for over ten-fifteen minutes. not a happy camper this morning


----------



## luvmy4brats

Can't sleep... Again. This is becoming a common occurrence again.


----------



## loonlover

Trace, good luck with the surgery.  Hope you are feeling better soon.


----------



## Annalog

Trace, sending healings thoughts and hope a good solution is found today. Hoping you have your energ back soon.


----------



## crebel

Tracy, lots of gentle hugs and good wishes for you - we care.

I joined the sleep deprived folks this morning.  I didn't go to bed at almost midnight, but was wide awake at 4 a.m. for unknown reasons and couldn't get back to sleep.  Now I am ready for a nap, but GS will be here soon.  Yawn.  Maybe we are getting ready to "Fall back" Saturday night.


----------



## Susan in VA

It doesn't compare to some of the serious thumps here, but I'm feeling "frowny" because I caught a friend in a lie today -- not a big one, but also not one that there was even the_ slightest_ explicable reason for.

Kind of like if I asked whether you had bought a white or graphite Kindle, and you intentionally told me the wrong one.

 

Makes you question the friend's sanity... or something.


----------



## traceya

Thanks guys for all the support - unfortunately still no answers so more tests to be done and more blood transfusions booked for next week.  At least I've got enough energy to write so there is an upside

@ Susan - I know totally how you feel, I used to catch my ex out in weird lies all the time, lies that made no sense - it made me wonder what OTHER things he was lying about, which explains why he's my ex I guess


----------



## loonlover

Woke up with symptoms of a UTI - been to the doctor and now have medicine to take.  Hope it works speedily.
You know it is bad when standing is the only position that is comfortable.


----------



## NogDog

loonlover said:


> Woke up with symptoms of a UTI - been to the doctor and now have medicine to take. Hope it works speedily.
> You know it is bad when standing is the only position that is comfortable.


Yikes -- hope the medicine helps soon. The one time in my life I had a UTI, there were moments of pain approaching when my appendix perforated, so you definitely have my sympathy.


----------



## caseyf6

Hugs for all the thumps.    My thumps are all work-related lately.


----------



## Susan in VA

Cobbie said:


> Could it be a case of game playing? I've never understood why some people do it.


Who knows.... the topic didn't have anything to do with me at all, so I'm not sure what kind of game that would have been... I don't get it.

Oh well.


----------



## Brenda Carroll

traceya said:


> Well, I've been here before feeling sorry for myself and looking for sympathy - back again. Turns out the diagnosis of Ross River Fever was in fact WRONG and I have an incredibly low red blood cell count instead. OK I think, that shouldn't be too much of a problem - hospital gives me a blood transfusion - only it doesn't work. I go into hospital with a red cell count of 58 [normal is 120-140] and leave, after 3 pints of blood with a count of 62. By the time I get to see my GP my count's dropped even further to 54 and they have NO IDEA what's causing it. I go in for surgery tomorrow to see if I'm bleeding internally somewhere and in the meantime I'm so weak and tired I couldn't wrestle a sick kitten.
> 
> Sorry for the whinge but I'm just so sick and tired of constantly feeling sick and tired and no one seems to know why - of course, being a writer doesn't help because my imagination can come up with some pretty scary answers to that question and the internet is a BAD place for me to be looking right now
> 
> Oh well, I guess life is a series of ups and downs and this is one of the downs.
> Thanks for listening
> 
> Cheers,
> Trace


Holy Cow! I'm so sorry to hear you are having troubles, Miss Tracey. That sounds serious. I do hope it turns out all right and you are back with us very soon. If you can let us know how it turns out, please do. I miss talking about crazy stuff with you on the virtual dig thread and wondered if I'd gotten too far out for you.  I will be thinking of you. Take care and don't forget to let us hear from you ASAP. GET WELL, Girl!!


----------



## Brenda Carroll

loonlover said:


> Woke up with symptoms of a UTI - been to the doctor and now have medicine to take. Hope it works speedily.
> You know it is bad when standing is the only position that is comfortable.


I came to complain, but today's thumps are making mine seem like cake and icecream. What may I ask is this painful UTI? Sounds serious. Hope you are feeling better soon, Miss Loonlover!


----------



## loonlover

Brendan Carroll said:


> I came to complain, but today's thumps are making mine seem like cake and icecream. What may I ask is this painful UTI? Sounds serious. Hope you are feeling better soon, Miss Loonlover!


Thanks for your concern. It is a urinary tract infection - something I unfortunately am prone to. This one is more painful than most previous ones.

I can report that the medicine that treats the symptoms is helping and hopefully the strong antibiotic I started today will clear up the infection in a timely manner.


----------



## traceya

Hope you get better soon Loonlover.... UTI's are NO fun at all {hugs}


----------



## corkyb

Cobbie said:


> Could it be a case of game playing? I've never understood why some people do it.
> 
> And, yes, Trace, some people lie when the truth would sound better.


Lying when it would be just as easy to tell the truth is one of the symtoms of being a child of an alcoholic. I think it has to do with not feeling safe.


----------



## traceya

corkyb said:


> Lying when it would be just as easy to tell the truth is one of the symtoms of being a child of an alcoholic. I think it has to do with not feeling safe.


I did not know that  That explains a lot about my ex, his mother and step-father were both alcoholics and his real father was neglectful/abusive - sometimes it is so hard to overcome our childhoods.


----------



## Brenda Carroll

corkyb said:


> Lying when it would be just as easy to tell the truth is one of the symtoms of being a child of an alcoholic. I think it has to do with not feeling safe.


These people are called compulsive liars and it is a serious mental issue. My thump was yesterday but it's so early I feel that it's still yesterday and since Wal-mart took part of my day yesterday then it's on them that I'm a day late.
I went to Houston to take my daughters back to their respective domiciles. I'm not too familiar with downtown Houston, so I rely on them and GPS to get _there and back again_ like the Hobbit. Anyhow, we managed to get lost FOUR times for a total of two hours and two complete tours of downtown Houston replete with bone-jarring potholes, lite rail lines, Minute-Maid Stadium, Little Mexico, homeless shelters and food lines, overpass dwellers land, etc. Finally, we decided to stop at a Wal-mart and pick up some things that one of them needed. The store was not too shabby, fairly clean and bright, lightly populated and sparsely stocked (they didn't have what we were after... a shock indeed!) So we get three items and head out to the check out stands after traipsing all over the stood, hot, sweaty, frustrated and in pain. There were four "Speedy Checkouts" open with an average of twelve people with baskets far exceeding the twenty item limit in each line. We picked the line with the most nearly empty baskets and got in it. As we slowly realized that the lines on either side of us were steadily moving up and we were not after 10 minutes, we began to observe the people ahead of us. One family had six children ranging in age from infant to about eleven years. Each of them paid for their own items out of one basket... yep, so that put an additional six people in our line that we hadn't counted. We oozed up inch by inch and caught site of the cashier. This Wal-mart associate was from the Indo-European regions of SE Asia. She had on a dress and wore a diamond on the side of her up-turned nose. She wore a disgusted look on her face and did not want to touch the items on the counter. Another of her friends or family members was standing beside her, talking to her. She finally got to the very polite fellow in front of us and her register froze. She stood staring at it for several moments while I took pictures with my cell phone ever ready for something interesting to happen. She called a manager and set her light to blinking. No one came and five more minutes passed. The man offered to call the manager for her on his cell phone. She, barely speaking English, did not understand and snapped "Go ahead and call the manager! I don't care, I just got here." He, thankfully, also using English as a second language did not seem to understand her due to her heavy accent.
She then refused to slide his water and items down the counter and my daughter had to push them down for him. Then my daughter, who is a bit more vindictive than I am by nature, placed all her items on the far edge of the counter and began to smile idiotically at the woman. She finally reached the items and rang us up with a disdainful look. She put the stuff in the bag wheelie thing, but did not turn it around. 
*Sigh* I was happy to get out of there with my life.


----------



## MrPLD

Our dishwasher konked out - we've nicknamed him "Eddie" after "Vegas Vacation" because as soon as you do something else in the room he forgets where he was (in the cycle), wets the floor and then passes out.

Anyhow, we have a 'spare' dishwasher downstairs which hasn't been used for 4 months (my inlaws), so I figure "sure, I'll just swap them over, since they told us to when we want".    Now, I'm a bit paranoid/anxious about germs and dirty water, but when I undid the hoses of the old dishwasher I hate to say it but putrid, foul, anerobic death water sprayed all over me - okay, just breathe (or not!).  Once I'd cleared the unit out of the bench I found that almost all the insulating cloth had been torn away by mice and turned into lovely little mouse-poop/pee infested nests... aieeeeee! (don't breathe!).

  Fortunately I was smart and I do have a 3-wheel stairwalker trolly to shift the new unit upstairs... I get everything fitted back up and turn on the water only to have a high pressure stream of scortching hot water spray over me where the connector had split slightly :grumble:

  ... I washed the dishes by hand tonight.


----------



## Brenda Carroll

At least you can look on the bright side, Mr. PLD.  The hot water sterilized the anaroebic death water bacteria strains infesting your body.


----------



## bobavey

My car broke down and it's going to cost me over $500.00.


----------



## D. Nathan Hilliard

I've STILL got this stupid cough. I've been through all the other stages...fever, chills, bodyaches...and have gotten past them. But this stupid cough won't go away. The last thing I want to do is go pay for a doctor visit over a stupid cough.


----------



## Sienna_98

I'm not a fan of going to the doctor, but I've learned that when I develop one of those 'stupid coughs'  the sooner I get in and get my meds, the sooner I get rid of the cough. If I don't, I'll still have the cough weeks later <sigh> Yep, been there, done that!


----------



## mlewis78

Big thump.  NY State required me file new claim two weeks ago, based upon the temp work I've done since March.  I was getting the max ($405) plus the $25 fed subsidy and this would have continued until November 28th.  But since I got occasional temp work (have been trying to get full time), I had to file again.  My claim was on hold for two weeks and I've just found out that my new weekly rate is $180.

The temp hourly rate I've been earning is 58% of what I was earning in my last full-time real job.  I registered with 4 more agencies over the past two weeks, but still haven't been able to get full-time temp or perm work.  My last job ended 1/9/09.

Time to go cry.

I should add that my savings are not depleted yet.  They should last a few months and then I will break into my 401(k) accounts.


----------



## Tripp

Here is my Thump… Last week I went to Macy’s furniture outlet to find some new kitchen chairs.  They had three that I liked and the good news was that they had the fourth chair in their inventory.  I just had to go across the street to the main furniture store to purchase it (for retail minus their sale price).  So far so good.  

The sales associate was very accommodating and told me that if I purchased the chair on Tuesday (yesterday) or Wednesday, I could get an additional 10% discount.  But the downside was that they were going to charge me $25.00 to pick up the chair at their warehouse.  I found that to be a little greedy of them but since I got a smoking deal on the chairs at the outlet store and also got the last chair on sale with and extra 10% off, I figured it was still a good deal and I couldn’t complain.

I went to pay for the chair yesterday after work but had to wait until today to pick it up.  Oh, did I say that the warehouse closes at 2 PM?  So, I had to go during my lunch hour to accommodate their schedule… and for this I got to pay $25.

I was led to believe that the chair would be there waiting for me and I made a point to tell my sales associate that I would be there between 11 AM and 12 noon.  When I got there I had to wait 15 minutes, because “some of the guys must be at lunch” according to the warehouse clerk.  So, my 40 minute lunch turned into 1 hour and 10 minutes long. 

When the chair was finally brought to the loading dock, it was in pieces.  I expect to have to assemble Ikea or Fred Meyer furniture.  But I expected to get a fully assembled chair from Macy’s.  Oh, did I mention that I got to spend $25 for this service?  

So, I brought the chair home and my DS and I proceeded to assemble it.  You would think that wouldn’t be too hard, but there were three different length screws and no instructions as to which ones went where.  It turned out, we used the wrong screws in the wrong spots and we to disassemble and reassemble.  

Finally, the chair was finished and we brought it to the table.  TA DA….and wouldn’t you know it.  One leg was ¾ of an inch too short.  

I am spitting tacks at this point.  I immediately called the store and since my sales associate was gone for the day, I talked to another associate.  He never identified himself and I wasn’t thinking clearly enough to ask his name.    

The good news, he offered to swap the chair out with a floor model and I could stop in after work tomorrow and make the trade.  So far so good.  Then I asked him to compensate me for the $25 pick up fee.  He told me that he didn’t have the authority to waive this and I would have to talk to his manager tomorrow.  

I tried to get him to take my name and pass it on to his manager so that he could contact me.  The twit then told me that he really couldn’t help me and he was waiting on a customer so he had to go.  

So, tomorrow I am going to Macy’s loaded for bear.

May I add, I really love Amazon’s customer service.


----------



## Brenda Carroll

My calico cat got cut on her left rear leg today.  I don't know what happened.  I hope she is ok.  It doesn't look too bad, but she is limping.


----------



## B-Kay 1325

I took my little dog, Murphy, to the Vet today.  He has had a dry hacking cough for the last few days and his appetite has been off as well.  This morning he had some kind of mucus discharge that he got all over his rear and I had to wash him before I left for work.  The Vet is testing him for Valley Fever (results won't be back for 3-7 days).  I am very worried but keeping my fingers crossed that he doesn't.


----------



## Sandpiper

Tripp said:


> So, tomorrow I am going to Macy's loaded for bear.
> 
> May I add, I really love Amazon's customer service.


LLLLOL !


----------



## Susan in VA

My sweet loving cat Samantha died this morning.


----------



## Tripp

Susan in VA said:


> My sweet loving cat Samantha died this morning.


Oh Susan, so sorry. She was a beauty.

B-Kay and Brendan, not good times for your pets either. Hope your furbabies get better.


----------



## 911jason

Susan, I'm sooooo sorry!


----------



## traceya

Oh Susan I am so, so sorry - I hate losing pets, they just become like a part of you {virtual hugs from me and my fur people Down Under}


----------



## mlewis78

Susan, I'm sorry for your loss.  She was beautiful.


----------



## B-Kay 1325

Susan, I'm very sorry for your loss.


----------



## loonlover

Susan, so sorry for your loss.  She was a beautiful cat.


----------



## Andra

Susan, I'm very sorry for the loss of Samantha.


----------



## crebel

Susan, I'm sorry.  Hugs for you and DD.


----------



## loonlover

My arm is not hurting this AM, but my throat is.  I think that is from the breathing tube the anesthesiologist used.  Hope it gets better as the day goes on.


----------



## geoffthomas

Susan in VA said:


> My sweet loving cat Samantha died this morning.


Susan I am so sorry that Samantha died.
A beautiful cat is a treasure and I am sure that you have many fond memories.
Wishing you and DD the best at this time.

Just sayin.....


----------



## caseyf6

Susan, I am so sorry for your loss.  She was absolutely lovely.


----------



## Susan in VA

Thank you all for the kind thoughts.


----------



## corkyb

Susan, I am so sorry for your loss.


----------



## Alle Meine Entchen

Last night while waiting for a pie to cool down enough to put in the fridge, I heard a thump!  It was right over my head (which is where DD's room is).  I wait to see if I can hear crying thru the floor (which I never can and don't know why I try) and then try to silently run up the stairs.  I woke DH up, but since he was sleeping, he hadn't heard the thump.  I went into DD's room and found out the thump I heard was her falling out of her bed!  She was ok, still asleep, but I wasn't!  I put her back into bed and tried to calm my heart down a bit so I could get ready for bed.


----------



## luvmy4brats

Susan, my heart goes out to you and your DD. 

My thump, Just back from Urgent Care. I have bronchitis and pneumonia.  

Good thing my Kindle is loaded up since I've been ordered to stay in bed the next couple of days.


----------



## Margaret

Susan, I am so sorry to hear about the loss of your cat.
Luv, feel better soon.


----------



## loonlover

Heather, hope you feel better soon and the Brats take good care of you.


----------



## Susan in VA

Thanks for your concern.  

Heather, hope you actually manage to stay in bed and rest!  Feel better soon...


----------



## Talia Jager

My thumps are the bills. I hate looking at them. Somebody always wants money


----------



## B-Kay 1325

B-Kay 1325 said:


> I took my little dog, Murphy, to the Vet today. He has had a dry hacking cough for the last few days and his appetite has been off as well. This morning he had some kind of mucus discharge that he got all over his rear and I had to wash him before I left for work. The Vet is testing him for Valley Fever (results won't be back for 3-7 days). I am very worried but keeping my fingers crossed that he doesn't.


The results are back and Murphy does have Valley Fever (bummer). They are prescribing a medication that he will need to take for a few months and they will continue to check his blood. Hopefully this treatment will work and my boy will be feeling better soon. I am trying to be optimistic as they say that they have very good treatments and the outcome is much better now than it used to be. Murphy is my best buddy and just the thought of him being sick is very traumatic to me. (Too many memories of when my DH was ill). Please keep your fingers crossed that this treatment will be successful. Thank you.


----------



## 911jason

Luvmy4brats said:


> My thump, Just back from Urgent Care. I have bronchitis and pneumonia.


Good thing hubby made you stay home from work and go to the doctor! Get better soon! =)


----------



## NogDog

Noggin had another episode today where he collapsed on the kitchen floor, unable to keep his legs under him. I'm wondering if it's because he's back on a high steroid dosage for now, which he was the other time it happened. *sigh* We'll be seeing the vet yet again on Friday and see what she thinks. Hopefully the blood protein levels will be back up again and we can go to an intermediate level of medication. In the meantime, his spirits seem pretty good, mine get depressed whenever I see him having trouble standing up, climbing up the steps after going out, and so forth.


----------



## Susan in VA

Here's hoping that this can be reversed by adjusting the steroid dosage!  Good luck to Noggin at the vet's tomorrow.


----------



## Talia Jager

One of my uncles is having some sort of scan tomorrow to figure out what stage his cancer is in and another uncle is having heart problems.


----------



## NogDog

tjager12 said:


> One of my uncles is having some sort of scan tomorrow to figure out what stage his cancer is in and another uncle is having heart problems.


Good luck to both of them. I had one uncle make it into his 90s despite having several heart operations over the years (starting in his 60s, I think), so I now they can do some amazing things for them these days.


----------



## Brenda Carroll

Brendan's having another light-hearted thump:  Scarlet's "Bump Thread" post!

Hoping everyone gets better soon!


----------



## KathyBell

Found out MIL's cancer treatment was unsuccessful in shrinking her tumours. Hoping surgery can remove them.

Being stalked by a woman who wants my life...and my kids...and my husband...and my farm. In spite of two different police officers speaking to her this week, she still is parking in front of my home, watching my children get on the bus and looking in our windows every day. Three, four, five, even seven times a day. In the process of filing a restraining order/peace bond to keep her off of our 'no exit' road but until that falls into place we have to continue to endure her unwelcome presence.


----------



## KathyBell

Cobbie said:


> the authorities should have no trouble finding her to serve her the restraining order.


LOL, too true! I was going to call it a 'dead end' road but that sent a shiver up my spine!

They think the cancer was caught early enough that she should respond well, so we're keeping our fingers crossed.


----------



## telracs

Unpacked my chocolate order today and discovered they sent me the wrong thing.  Instead of the fig and chocolate bars I wanted, I got plain dark chocolate.  Yuck.  Fortunately, my sister likes them.


----------



## luvmy4brats

scarlet said:


> Unpacked my chocolate order today and discovered they sent me the wrong thing. Instead of the fig and chocolate bars I wanted, I got plain dark chocolate. Yuck. Fortunately, my sister likes them.


Bummer. I think I'd like fig and chocolate bars.. dark chocolate? blech..


----------



## telracs

Luvmy4brats said:


> Bummer. I think I'd like fig and chocolate bars.. dark chocolate? blech..


I got the peanut butter crunch and pepper ones I ordered, so it's not a total loss.

Oh, did I mention it's Vegan chocolate?


----------



## luvmy4brats

scarlet said:


> I got the peanut butter crunch and pepper ones I ordered, so it's not a total loss.
> 
> Oh, did I mention it's Vegan chocolate?


Sounds yummy.


----------



## vwkitten

So, I'm writing and I'm writing and I'm writing and 50,000 words later I notice that I dropped a character into thin air at the beginning of the book and forgot about him.  I've got to comb through 50,000 words and weave this guy BACK into the story.... (it's just a little thump)...


----------



## NogDog

vwkitten said:


> So, I'm writing and I'm writing and I'm writing and 50,000 words later I notice that I dropped a character into thin air at the beginning of the book and forgot about him. I've got to comb through 50,000 words and weave this guy BACK into the story.... (it's just a little thump)...


Maybe if he was unimportant enough to be forgotten, he should just be dropped from the beginning.


----------



## Holly A Hook

My whole weekend's been a thump.  One of my mother's cats had to be put down and she's been having crying spells all weekend.  Hasn't been too happy all around.


----------



## vwkitten

NogDog said:


> Maybe if he was unimportant enough to be forgotten, he should just be dropped from the beginning.


That's just it, I was writing along on page 152 and suddenly, I went, hey, Greg would say something there... Greg... where's Greg? Doh... LOL.


----------



## R. M. Reed

My life is pretty much a thump-fest, but if you don't count having my power turned off and not knowing when I will be able to get it back on, things are getting a little better.


----------



## luvmy4brats

I'm back in the emergency room. Not sure if I'm going to be admitted (or is that committed) again. I was just discharged on Saturday.


----------



## corkyb

Luvmy4brats said:


> I'm back in the emergency room. Not sure if I'm going to be admitted (or is that committed) again. I was just discharged on Saturday.


Hoping for the best for you Heather. Did you start having breathing problems again? Were you doing any at home breathing treatments, like nebulizers or anything?


----------



## telracs

Feel better Heather.

My thump.  Migraine.  Woke up with one and went into work but couldn't cope and came home.


----------



## corkyb

You feel better too Scarlet.


----------



## geoffthomas

Good Heavens people!
Please take care of yourselves.

I need nice people here.  How many will put up with me.
So get well.....soon.


----------



## Annalog

I hope all with thumps feel better/happier/etc. soon so that these can change to bump posts instesd.

Hugs to all.


----------



## luvmy4brats

Looks like I've won another all expenses charged night in the hospital (thank God for military insurance!!) complete with mystery meat and needle sticks and a really crappy view. I honestly don't remember ever being in the hospital this long (both visits this week added together). Then again, I don't think I've ever been this sick. Hopefully home tomorrow or Saturday. 

On the bright side, my nurses, techs, respiratory therapists, med students, doctors, orderlies, food service people, housekeeping, the harp lady, just everybody has been absolutely fantastic. I don't think I've ever received such great care or met so many compassionate people. They've gone out of their way to make me feel like I'm their biggest concern and practically their only patient.


----------



## Annalog

Heather, hope you are well and home soon. Glad they are treating you well.


----------



## Sean Sweeney

I was supposed to cover a game at Stellos Stadium in Nashua, N.H. today. I Google Mapped it and it said it was near Holman Field. Perfect, I said; I had been there many times for baseball games. Went that way. Other than the baseball stadium, I couldn't find the stadium. Stopped twice to get directions. One woman said it was off Exit 5 off Route 3, except she didn't tell me which exit off Exit 5 to take; there were at least 3 sub-exits. I went around in circles and said screw it, I'm headed home. 

So basically I went to New Hampshire for nothing other than to buy a Diet Pepsi at the Dunkin Donuts in lovely downtown Hollis. The only good thing about that is -- no sales tax.


----------



## Angela

Last Friday's thump - my 3rd Keurig coffee brewer died... replacement #4 is on its way.

Last night's thump - my K1 died!! Replacement K3 on its way.


----------



## Jeff

Angela said:


> Last night's thump - my K1 died!! Replacement K3 on its way.


You may discover that was a bump instead of a thump.


----------



## Angela

Jeff said:


> You may discover that was a bump instead of a thump.


You are probably right!!


----------



## Alle Meine Entchen

my thump is dog sitting my in law's overly spoiled dogs.  Her part pug mix is very upset that he isn't allowed out of his crate (other than to go outside) when my dog (Gizmo) is.  Of course, he doesn't understand why I get upset when he MARKS all over my house either.  Cleaning that up and making sure my neighbors aren't totally ticked off by the dog barking (on top of trying to get ready for Thanksgiving and possibly having my roof worked on) makes that my thump.


----------



## Angela

Cobbie said:


> Angela, please don't tell me that. I have my first Keurig, for my husband, and have not had any problems with it. Having said that, I probably will now. If I remember correctly you once posted about either a clearance problem or difficulty in moving yours due to your tile countertop. I have a smooth countertop and put felt pads under my K in order to slide it out from under my wall cabinets every evening and back in the morning. I think of you often.


Hopefully you won't have the problems I and many other have had. I have/had the B-70 Platinum Edition. These tend to have issues with not dispensing a full cup of water after a while. The longest mine has gone with no problems was 7 months. Each replacement I have gotten starts over with the 1 year warranty. As long as they keep replacing them I am happy!! I did notice that the one they are sending me now is a B-76 so maybe it is an updated model. I will try the felt pads. I think of you ofter, too... we need another get-together.

My bump from today has turned into a thump... Just got an email from Amazon that due to the bad weather in Seattle my Kindle did not leave yesterday so I will not be receiving it today. Hard to imagine bad weather in Seattle when we had clear skies and temps in the 80s today!!


----------



## Jeff

Angela said:


> My bump from today has turned into a thump... Just got an email from Amazon that due to the bad weather in Seattle my Kindle did not leave yesterday so I will not be receiving it today.


Crud. I was looking forward to hearing how much you liked your new Kindle.


----------



## metal134

Having to cut off my precious long locks.


----------



## Luke King

My thump today is having the guy downstairs play techno music while he makes whooping noises in time with the beat.


----------



## The Hooded Claw

I found out yesterday that tomorrow night (Sunday) is the last night they are performing Shakespeare's "Henry VIII" at the Folger Shakespeare Library in Washington DC.....I thought this was really cool since I am flying into DC tomorrow, and thought it would be excellent to actually see a live performance of a Shakespeare play.  Unfortunately, I checked today and tickets seem to be sold out!  RATS!


----------



## Ann in Arlington

The Claw is coming to DC. . . .  How long are you staying. . . .maybe we could do a quick mini-meet. . . there are several of us in the area, you know.  . . .(she said, knowing this week coming up is her busiest -- but willing to try to work something out)


----------



## The Hooded Claw

And I got tickets after all! Eating dinner and heading there now.


----------



## Annalog

Just a little 'Thump." 

Smelled burning fluids from under the hood of my car during the end of my drive home last night. Will be checking that out this morning. Woke up this morning to find that the house water pipes had frozen. Will probably be working from home today unless I am at the auto service department.


----------



## The Hooded Claw

Annalog said:


> Just a little 'Thump."
> 
> Smelled burning fluids from under the hood of my car during the end of my drive home last night. Will be checking that out this morning. Woke up this morning to find that the house water pipes had frozen. Will probably be working from home today unless I am at the auto service department.


Frozen water pipes in Arizona? Isn't there a state law against that?


----------



## telracs

Because our division was sold, today was the last day I'll see one of the really cool people I've worked with.  And I'm still not sure if another co-worker will be transitioning to the new company or if I'll never see him again.


----------



## The Hooded Claw

Buyouts are cruel.


----------



## Sandpiper

Sandpiper said:


> We have a "bump" up thread. But some days, well . . . something takes ya in the other direction.
> 
> Found out on-line that a former BF is now married for the third time. I met him between first and second. He was "it" for me. Guess I should be thankful that there was no "walk down the isle", but . . . . Some years ago he moved 1,200 miles away. If nothing else I'm curious -- what he looks like, what he's doing, etc.


I started this thread with the post the above post.

On April 22 this year I googled him. OBIT (with recent photo)! He died of smoking / lung cancer on December 26, 2009 -- the date of my post that started this thread. Maybe some kind of sign? There have been a couple others. Weird coincidences or signs?


----------



## Annalog

The Hooded Claw said:


> Frozen water pipes in Arizona? Isn't there a state law against that?


I think it is only a city ordinance in Phoenix that Tucson is considering for adoption. 

The water was running in our pipes again before noon.

It also turned out that I did not have any burning fluids in my car; instead I found packrat presents.  The car is currently in for 90,000 mile service and a check for packrat damage.


----------



## caseyf6

Sandpiper said:


> I started this thread with the post the above post.
> 
> On April 22 this year I googled him. OBIT (with recent photo)! He died of smoking / lung cancer on December 26, 2009 -- the date of my post that started this thread. Maybe some kind of sign? There have been a couple others. Weird coincidences or signs?


Well, now you know how he looked and how he's doing...wow. So sorry!!


----------



## Sean Sweeney

Offered 10 free copies of one of my books on the Book Bazaar today. No one took me up on it. Absolutely frustrating.


----------



## Joyce DeBacco

My thump is similar to yours, John. I lowered my price for Rubies from $2.99 to .99 US and .74 UK and only made one sale. This after plastering the announcement in various threads on various boards.

Joyce


----------



## Holly A Hook

My thump?  Looking out my window this morning and seeing some of that dreaded white stuff on the ground.  Then, having to drive home in it tonight (a good 40 miles.)


----------



## Christopher Bunn

Well, I had an interesting thump today. I live on a ranch out in the country. The closest neighbor is about a mile away. Last night someone was murdered on the ranch (farmland, no house) right next to mine. Gangland style execution, as far as anyone can tell. They drove him down to the river and put a bullet through his head. My wife is not pleased, to say the least.


----------



## Brenda Carroll

chbunn said:


> Well, I had an interesting thump today. I live on a ranch out in the country. The closest neighbor is about a mile away. Last night someone was murdered on the ranch (farmland, no house) right next to mine. Gangland style execution, as far as anyone can tell. They drove him down to the river and put a bullet through his head. My wife is not pleased, to say the least.


That is certainly unsettling. My thump was a bit more mundane. Minor surgery on the neck, lots of blood and stitches for which I paid good money. I could have bought Christmas presents with that money!!


----------



## mamiller

Brendan Carroll said:


> That is certainly unsettling. My thump was a bit more mundane. Minor surgery on the neck, lots of blood and stitches for which I paid good money. I could have bought Christmas presents with that money!!


My 'bump' will be to hear that the surgery was a success!


----------



## Susan in VA

Sandpiper said:


> I started this thread with the post the above post.
> 
> On April 22 this year I googled him. OBIT (with recent photo)! He died of smoking / lung cancer on December 26, 2009 -- the date of my post that started this thread. Maybe some kind of sign? There have been a couple others. Weird coincidences or signs?


Truly a weird coincidence! Sorry to hear of this. Also sorry for #3, who had such a short time with him.


----------



## Talia Jager

My gastro doctor can't figure out what's "wrong with me".


----------



## corkyb

Cobbie said:


> I suspect there's an opossum in an attic. I've set a live trap and hope he's hungry then when he's caught I'll have a bump.


What makes you suspect an opposum? They give me the creeps. I had something in my basement chew a hold the size of a silver dollar in a brand new bag of dog food and somehow eat the entire bag through it. The hole was about midway down the bag. Surely mice couldn't have eaten that much dogfood. It was an 8 or 10 lb. bag. Never even opened. I get creeped out when I think of it. I did see a snake down there once several years ago and I do have mice problems, but I'm not sure either on of those creatures could eat that much.


----------



## Susan in VA

corkyb said:


> Surely mice couldn't have eaten that much dogfood. It was an 8 or 10 lb. bag.


Oh yes they could.... amazingly quickly, too.


----------



## NogDog

corkyb said:


> What makes you suspect an opposum? They give me the creeps. I had something in my basement chew a hold the size of a silver dollar in a brand new bag of dog food and somehow eat the entire bag through it. The hole was about midway down the bag. Surely mice couldn't have eaten that much dogfood. It was an 8 or 10 lb. bag. Never even opened. I get creeped out when I think of it. I did see a snake down there once several years ago and I do have mice problems, but I'm not sure either on of those creatures could eat that much.


Heh...I was picturing one of Noggin's 32-pound bags when I started reading this until I got to the "8 or 10 lb. bag" part. Still something to wonder about, but not quite as daunting as what I was initially imagining.


----------



## corkyb

It was amazingly quick Susan.  I saw a hole in the bag and thought, oh dear I have to throw that food out.  There was most of it left at that time.  I  forgot about it for what seemed like just a few days and when I went downstairs, not a speck of food was in that bag.  Ok, back on topic.


----------



## 1131

Snow, slush, freezing weather, a ridiculous city snow removal plan, one stuck semi, 1 stuck van, one stuck truck and 2 stuck cars.

We've had just over a foot of snow in the last week.  Not a lot of snow to get in a week so it should be something we could deal with, right?  Not if you live in a city where they don't plow main streets until there are at least 4 inches on the ground and residential streets until there are at least 6 inches on the ground with more snow forcast.  After I dug my way to the ruts in the middle of the street and got in my car to leave, a semi driver decided to take a short cut, and got stuck, right in front of my house, right in front of my car, blocking the driver's side door, with me in the car.  After I climbed out the passenger side (emergency brakes and stick shifts are not your friend when you are doing this) I called work and let them know I would be late.  My supervisor laughed.  The semi was followed by the van, a car that hit my mirror (no damage, just pushed it back) another car and then a van.  I had a vacation day and didn't even get to sleep in.  But I did get lots of exercise, digging out after each stuck vehicle buried my car in chunks of white boulders.  I love winter.  Snow makes everything look so beautiful (especially after it gets mixed with dirt).


----------



## Susan in VA

A day later...  caught the opossum yet?


----------



## traceya

Forgive my ignorance but what's an opossum?


----------



## Susan in VA

http://en.wikipedia.org/wiki/Opossum

Some people think they're pests. Some people think they're cute.


----------



## corkyb

Cobbie said:


> No word from the tenants. Either he's gone or the noise isn't bothering them. He's definitely not caught. The last time we trapped one he made a horrible racket trying to get out of the cage. They're cute, like squirrels, until they get into your attic.


Euuuwwww. I saw a huge oppossum (at least that is what I think it was), it walked right up in the middle of the day when I was sitting on my deck and crawled underneath it. Now every year something digs a hole to get under or out from under my deck. Corky used to go crazy sniffing the deck all over. But man this thing was no squirrel. It was huge, more like a beaver size or something. and it was ugly. I still get the heebiejeebies thinking about it. IF it was ever in my house, I would not be able to stay here. Good luck trapping it.


----------



## Alle Meine Entchen

Susan in VA said:


> http://en.wikipedia.org/wiki/Opossum
> 
> Some people think they're pests. Some people think they're cute.


my mom always said they were greasy and not good eating (which is why she never feed it to us).

My thump: all 3 of us have colds, it's snowy, Dh is getting cabin fever and I'm hiding so we don't have stupid fights (we squabbled over whether or not I had put his new cell # in my cell phone and whether or not he had actually emailed me the new number)


----------



## Vegas_Asian

My kindle took it's last breath today, I think. Next week is finals too. Now I know what I want for Christmas. Hopefully I will get it early.


----------



## Annalog

Vegas_Asian said:


> My kindle took it's last breath today, I think. Next week is finals too. Now I know what I want for Christmas. Hopefully I will get it early.


Sorry to hear about your Kindle.


----------



## caseyf6

Trying to deal with the cold laminator at work.  It uses sticky tape (basically) instead of heat to laminate, and if it's not "just right" it can make an ungodly mess.  The last people to use it didn't have it set up right, and I forgot to fix it before using it...consequently I had a mess to fix.


----------



## The Hooded Claw

While in Washington DC last week, I went to the National Gallery of Art and visited a fantastic temporary exhibit of paintings by an artist named Arcimboldo.  I had seen some of his work, but didn't know who he was.  It is imaginative and creative and totally wowed me!  While there I identified what appears to be "the" book about Arcimboldo, and made plans to order it.  I was waiting because I'll be traveling again in a few days and I didn't want it to arrive while I was away.....But it happened that I looked at it today--I had it in my shopping cart and had to move it out while I ordered something else--And the price of my book has gone up by ten dollars!  Argh!  It was already a much more expensive book than I usually get, but I was going to tough it out (we're talking dtb, not kindle book here) since it was an expensively-produced book with high quality paper and many illustrations for a very narrow market.  But after going from $43 to $53 I ain't gonna buy it!  I'll watch the price and snag it immediately if the price goes down again, but I'm not optimistic.


----------



## Holly A Hook

My thump today?  I woke up and realized it was Monday.


----------



## Susan in VA

The Hooded Claw said:


> And the price of my book has gone up by ten dollars! Argh! It was already a much more expensive book than I usually get, but I was going to tough it out (we're talking dtb, not kindle book here) since it was an expensively-produced book with high quality paper and many illustrations for a very narrow market. But after going from $43 to $53 I ain't gonna buy it! I'll watch the price and snag it immediately if the price goes down again, but I'm not optimistic.


Did you first see this book at the Gallery's gift shop, and if so, do you recall the price there?


----------



## The Hooded Claw

Susan in VA said:


> Did you first see this book at the Gallery's gift shop, and if so, do you recall the price there?


Hiya Susan!

Yep, I looked through a copy at the Gallery Gift Shop, and it was even higher than the new adjusted Amazon price. I'm speculating that the price hike is because the book is selling due to the visiting exhibit....They had five left at Amazon when I checked last week, they had four copies left this morning when I saw the price hike, and this evening when I looked again they had two copies left....Which is now down to one because thanks to a mysterious benefactor (or that's what I'm callin' it) I've ordered a copy anyway!

This is the book that caused all my wailing:



Just casually flip your monitor over to look at the cover illustration upside down....


----------



## Tripp

Hooded Claw, 
I love books like this.  Glad you were able to get it.

My thump, my mom told me that my sister is put out because my son did something for my brothers that she thought he should have done for her, also.  I love my sister, but she measures every favor, thank you, gift, etc as if it always has to be the exact same for all.  Kind of an all or nothing kind of deal.  So now she is offended because my son didn't include her.

So, I am not sure if my thump is more about her or about the fact that it is bothering me so much.  I will choose the latter because I can work on changing my attitude.  I can't change hers.


----------



## 911jason

The Hooded Claw said:


> Just casually flip your monitor over to look at the cover illustration upside down....


----------



## Vegas_Asian

Can't catch a break this week now my I'd case with EVERYTHING inside is gone. Called boss to cancel my company card. Have to go to DMV before school tomorrow to get my license


----------



## Susan in VA

The Hooded Claw said:


> Yep, I looked through a copy at the Gallery Gift Shop, and it was even higher than the new adjusted Amazon price.


Too bad -- I was thinking that if it were the same as Amazon, maybe someone in DC could get you a copy with the Smithsonian member discount. But I'm glad you got it anyway! I want to take DD to see that exhibit, but I think we'll wait until the Christmas break.


----------



## Susan in VA

Tripp said:


> My thump, my mom told me that my sister is put out because my son did something for my brothers that she thought he should have done for her, also. I love my sister, but she measures every favor, thank you, gift, etc as if it always has to be the exact same for all. Kind of an all or nothing kind of deal. So now she is offended because my son didn't include her.
> 
> So, I am not sure if my thump is more about her or about the fact that it is bothering me so much. I will choose the latter because I can work on changing my attitude. I can't change hers.


Tripp, IMHO the best part about your choice is that by changing your own attitude, you're letting your son know that that kind of pettiness is not okay, and so it won't perpetuate itself into another generation. Some of our families have some strange quirks and unpleasant habits and negative attitudes that have been quietly absorbed from our elders, and eventually someone has to draw the line and say it stops with this generation.


----------



## The Hooded Claw

Vegas_Asian said:


> Can't catch a break this week now my I'd case with EVERYTHING inside is gone. Called boss to cancel my company card. Have to go to DMV before school tomorrow to get my license


Ouch! Sounds like finals (or something) has you unfocused! Hope it was easy to get the d/l replaced.


----------



## The Hooded Claw

Susan in VA said:


> Too bad -- I was thinking that if it were the same as Amazon, maybe someone in DC could get you a copy with the Smithsonian member discount. But I'm glad you got it anyway! I want to take DD to see that exhibit, but I think we'll wait until the Christmas break.


It ends fairly soon, January 9 or something like that. So do go see it before it gets out of town! There may never be so much of his work in one place again!


----------



## caseyf6

My thump right now is sheer irritation that I'm sure there is something funny about that picture, and I appreciate Jason911's helpful "flip" but I can't SEE it...  Drives me nuts!!


----------



## KindleChickie

I found my little 3rd generation iPod nano in the washing machine this morning.  It was my favorite iPod and I used it for my workouts.


----------



## telracs

KindleChickie said:


> I found my little 3rd generation iPod nano in the washing machine this morning. It was my favorite iPod and I used it for my workouts.


Ouch. But think of it as an excuse to get a new one.


----------



## The Hooded Claw

KindleChickie said:


> I found my little 3rd generation iPod nano in the washing machine this morning. It was my favorite iPod and I used it for my workouts.


You might try keeping it turned off and drying it out in a bag filled with dried rice for a day or so (check the internet for suggestions). It might salvage it!


----------



## drenee

I must have accidentally deleted my text messaging icon from my iPhone.  
It's gone and I do not know where to find it.  Errrr.
deb


----------



## pidgeon92

drenee said:


> I must have accidentally deleted my text messaging icon from my iPhone.
> It's gone and I do not know where to find it. Errrr.
> deb


You can't delete any of the Apple icons. Perhaps you dropped it into a folder?


----------



## drenee

I know you can't delete them.  That's the very first thing the Apple tech said.  I looked through every folder six times.  Not there!!!  What?  Finally I thought to look at my multitasking bar and the icon was there.  I had to reset the phone to get it back up on the page.  Weird.  Very weird.  
deb


----------



## luvmy4brats

Someone stole my daughter's headphones. From choir practice... At a church.

Who steals headphones from a church?


----------



## telracs

Luvmy4brats said:


> Someone stole my daughter's headphones. From choir practice... At a church.
> 
> Who steals headphones from a church?


That's just wrong!


----------



## R. M. Reed

Yesterday I thought I fixed my car problems by getting a cheap used battery. Today, flat tire. I will be taking the bus to work for a while.


----------



## drenee

Headache.


----------



## Indy

Holiday party for hubby's work last night and it was business as usual.  Lots of fake people were there, and my daughter was so uncomfortable and so withdrawn as a result, she even worried me.  I like to push her a little and try to get her to socialize in different settings, but sometimes I just hurt for her when I know she feels like running away.  (Sorry, I forgot to explain, she's autistic, eighteen and knows she's different.)  It got me all mopey this morning because I thought, if even one person who isn't related to her would show some interest and engage her in a little conversation, she'd have a really good time and possibly so would the other folks...  it really doesn't take much to reach out to people.  

She's feeling so much better today.  I'm feeling awfully preachy and such anyhow, christmas usually brings that out in me, especially folks who worship money and turn their noses up at the thought of social welfare.
Wow.  I really got to get off my soapbox...


----------



## N. Gemini Sasson

Cobbie said:


> Yesterday's thump - Yard half done and my lawnmower got sick. At least, I finished the front.


Oh man, I feel for you. Our four-month old lawnmower broke this summer. Took them 6 weeks to fix it (under warranty). Thank goodness for neighbors who loan you theirs.

My day? No Christmas bonus for the spouse this year. We're snowed in practically with a 1/4 mile driveway and no snow plow (and no money to hire someone to do it). And they moved the time up on the Christmas concert my son was supposed to play in --- and nobody told him  (he missed last week due to a dental procedure). Got there and they only had two songs left. Poor guy.


----------



## kim

Yesterday:  Family Thanksgiving/Christmas gathering was canceled because of a blizzard.  I have 4 lbs of garlic/thyme carrots to eat all by myself, not to mention lots of other food.

Now:  My furnace just went out and it's going to be -13 tonight.

The past week has just sucked!


----------



## Vegas_Asian

So finally figured out what happened to my wallet. I was pick pocketed at best buy. I was surrounded by my best friend and my brother most of the time. I keep my wallet on the bottom of my bag under my kindle and iPod. The only person that brushed against me was some guy with his kids. My bro, friend, and were in a narrower aisle and pressed against shelf when the bunch of kids and the man came by. Thats it. That night over a 1000 dollars were spent on my business card at best buy. My biggest deal was that Best Buy didnt check the name on the card. I have the girly-set name. The credit card company is working on it now.


----------



## loonlover

I've been having trouble with my left shoulder since a couple of weeks after the elbow surgery.  I saw the shoulder guy at the orthopedic clinic today - he diagnosed a frozen shoulder.  I received an injection today and start therapy for 4 weeks on Monday.  Then I revisit the doctor.  At least I am able to use the therapy clinic of my choice.

I always thought you were supposed to start falling apart after your 60th birthday.  I didn't quite make it.


----------



## telracs

loonlover said:


> I always thought you were supposed to start falling apart after your 60th birthday. I didn't quite make it.


In my family we start falling about in our 40s.

My thump.... With the switch over to the new company, I don't know if my paycheck will be in my bank account tomorrow.


----------



## Sandpiper

loonlover said:


> I've been having trouble with my left shoulder since a couple of weeks after the elbow surgery. I saw the shoulder guy at the orthopedic clinic today - he diagnosed a frozen shoulder. I received an injection today and start therapy for 4 weeks on Monday. Then I revisit the doctor. At least I am able to use the therapy clinic of my choice.


Is your shoulder totally "frozen" or just painful to move in certain directions -- so you can't? Two - three years ago that happened in one shoulder and after a few months the other. I didn't know what Limited health insurance coverage. Thought it might be muscle something? So I got deep tissue massage couple times on both shoulders. Don't know that it helped. Whatever . . . . After app. nine months maybe, both shoulders are just fine. No pain. No stiffness. No nothing.


----------



## Alle Meine Entchen

DH and DD both had this bug that has been going around. DH was up and down all night w/


Spoiler



diarrhea


 and DD


Spoiler



threw up


 this morning as well had


Spoiler



loose stool


 all day. I had to walk in the bad weather to get gatorade and pedalight to make sure they kept pushing fluids. I'm pretty sure that I'm going to come down w/ it tomorrow which will be fun.


----------



## loonlover

Sandpiper said:


> Is your shoulder totally "frozen" or just painful to move in certain directions -- so you can't?


Just painful to move in certain directions. I'm pretty certain one of the things the therapy clinic will do is deep tissue massage. I am able to use the same clinic I used for the Achilles tendinitis and Intinst used for his knee. I really trust them with the shoulder and also being careful with that arm since I am still not back to full usage after the ulnar nerve surgery. Hopefully I will have the same results as you.


----------



## caseyf6

I have two thumps.

First, the very nice (and very good) woman who cleans our office told me today that her kids aren't going to have a Christmas because she can't afford it. I don't know if they won't have much or won't have it at all-- I am trying to figure out how to do something for her without embarrassing the


Spoiler



hell


 out of her.

Second, I am on the crisis phone today, the day of our office party. This was not a problem when the party was going to be held here. We have a way to forward all calls to a cell phone if we need to leave the building, but I can't reach the girl who has the cell phone for nighttime. Also, right after I eat (and take pictures, as requested/required), I am expected to go back to the office and resume careline duties. I am debating skipping the blinking party altogether and eating my frozen pizza, but any time off awards that are given are likely to only be given to those who are actually there at the party. I went ahead and gave my secret Santa gift to the person it was for-- at least that part was fun.


----------



## Sean Sweeney

We lost Grandpa today. He passed peacefully waiting for his breakfast.


----------



## Vianka Van Bokkem

John Fitch V said:


> We lost Grandpa today. He passed peacefully waiting for his breakfast.


My condolences John.

Vianka Van Bokkem


----------



## corkyb

John,my thoughts and prayers are with you.


----------



## sem

So sorry, John.


----------



## drenee

John, deepest sympathies to you and your family.
deb


----------



## Sean Sweeney

Thank you, everyone. I greatly appreciate it.


----------



## Alle Meine Entchen

the 24 hr bug DH and DD got on Thursday is still going strong.  DH came and woke me up this morning by saying, "Can you help me clean up?  DD has thrown up".  It was a great wake up call


----------



## crebel

It is snowing and our Christmas party has been cancelled.  Bah Humbug.


----------



## drenee

Ahh, Chris, I'm sorry.  How did your cake balls come out?
deb


----------



## crebel

drenee said:


> Ahh, Chris, I'm sorry. How did your cake balls come out?
> deb


I mentioned them in the Good Morning thread, they turned out great. I used the Spice Cake mix and cream cheese frosting, dipped them in white chocolate and rolled them in crushed glazed pecans. Very rich. It also made a bunch which, of course, was great for taking to the now cancelled party. I'm hoping they will keep alright until the kids are home Saturday night.


----------



## drenee

The crushed glazed pecans sound great.  
deb


----------



## pidgeon92

My internet and phone went down yesterday. I'm at a nearby ice cream shop that has free wi-fi right now......


----------



## R. M. Reed

This weekend is miserably cold and rainy. I work graveyard shift driving a shuttle and I got very wet last night. I have to go back tonight. My car won't defrost the front window or heat the inside. I have no power or heat in my apartment. That should be enough thumps for now.


----------



## corkyb

R. Reed said:


> This weekend is miserably cold and rainy. I work graveyard shift driving a shuttle and I got very wet last night. I have to go back tonight. My car won't defrost the front window or heat the inside. I have no power or heat in my apartment. That should be enough thumps for now.


Oh my goodness. That sure is a lot. Do you have somewhere you can go to get and stay warm?


----------



## Alle Meine Entchen

the Boss has learned how to escape the living room and I blame the dog b/c she's going the route she takes in and out of it.


----------



## mlewis78

Got up today and then found out that the three days of work that were booked last night have been cancelled (Tues - Thurs. evenings).


----------



## R. M. Reed

corkyb said:


> Oh my goodness. That sure is a lot. Do you have somewhere you can go to get and stay warm?


Fortunately I am in southern California, so it doesn't get below freezing. I have a new thump though: My car's heater is shot and the suspension is going. It would cost way more than I have to fix either one.


----------



## NogDog

Not an end-of-the-world thump, but....

I received two Xmas gifts delivered via FedEx from the Wisconsin Cheese factory on this past Friday. I put them into the refrigerator right away. I finally got around to opening them up tonight to figure out which one was for which person, and found out that one of them was the wrong item. So I just popped off an email to their customer service address. Unless they are willing to send the correct item overnight at their expense so I have it by Friday, I'll probably have to have them issue a refund/return and get a replacement present.


----------



## Sandpiper

I started this thread a year ago today.  Had binged a BF from some years ago.  Looked like he was married again.  Always hoped he'd show up again.  Anyways, I binged him again on April 20.  Obit.  Of course, not at all what I wanted to find.  Hard to believe he's not ever "out there" at all any longer.  He's "up there" now.  And his date of death -- December 26, 2009.  The day I started this thread.  And there is something about April 20, the day I found the obit.  Coincidence or a sign of some sort?


----------



## KindleChickie

The end of an era, the passing of a legend, no more Lady T...


----------



## telracs

Waist high snow drifts and a super who didn't shovel at all.  I can't get out my front door.


----------



## NogDog

scarlet said:


> Waist high snow drifts and a super who didn't shovel at all. I can't get out my front door.


Not quite that much snow here, but between the drifts, the cold, and the wind, Noggin doesn't want to go out and do his "business".


----------



## caseyf6

I am losing my voice after being stuffy/sneezy with a cold or BAD allergies during Christmas.  Still coughing.  And the coke machine is too full of dollars to take mine.


----------



## drenee

I still hurt.  It's aggrevating.  
deb


----------



## 13500

Sorry you hurt, deb.

I came over to this thread to hang out with people who will interact with each other instead of merely brag about sales statistics. I guess that's my thump today -- mourning the loss of the writers' cafe for what it used to be. Now one thread even ranks sales statistics and created a thousand-sale "club," further dividing us.

Don't get me wrong. I am very happy for everyone who is selling well and have expressed it often in various posts. It is wonderful. What I object to is the us versus them feeling. I thought we were all on the journey together.

Well, enough about this. There are many other far worse things happening, and I am sorry for all of the sad things happening to you all here. I will keep you in my thoughts and send positive ones your way.

Thanks for listening,
Karen


----------



## Jeff

drenee said:


> I still hurt. It's aggrevating.


Thinking of you, Deb.


----------



## intinst

KarenW.B. said:


> Sorry you hurt, deb.
> 
> I came over to this thread to hang out with people who will interact with each other instead of merely brag about sales statistics. I guess that's my thump today -- mourning the loss of the writers' cafe for what it used to be. Now one thread even ranks sales statistics and created a thousand-sale "club," further dividing us.
> 
> Don't get me wrong. I am very happy for everyone who is selling well and have expressed it often in various posts. It is wonderful.* What I object to is the us versus them feeling. I thought we were all on the journey together.*
> 
> Well, enough about this. There are many other far worse things happening, and I am sorry for all of the sad things happening to you all here. I will keep you in my thoughts and send positive ones your way.
> 
> Thanks for listening,
> Karen


Karen, I too had noticed this and I am not a writer. Don't know what can be done about it.

Deb, You are in my thoughts, as well


----------



## traceya

Admittedly I haven't been around much - I've been stuck in hospital but I was really surprised to see how much Writer's Cafe has changed.  Karen's right - it almost reads like us vs them and that's not what it was supposed to be.  I thought we were there to support each other, talk about writing, talk about books, talk about marketing or cover ideas - not just brag about sales figures.  Some books take longer to take off than others, some books will sell a few and quietly fade away, other books will hit gold and sell like crazy - but that is NOT an indication of who is a better writer - well not in my opinion anyway.

Look at JK Rowling and HP - it hit all the rights spots at the right times but I don't believe she's the greatest writer who's ever lived and just because her sales figures are so high doesn't mean a thing.
Take Stephanie Myer - personally I don't think the girl can write very well at all but she hit gold

Then there's a lot of one hit wonders out there who write one fabulous novel and are never heard from again - I can't think of any at the moment.  My point is, which has taken a rather rambling turn, is that luck plays a huge part in getting great sales - yes you have to have talent, discipline etc but basically a lot of times it's going to come down to luck.  

Look at Gone With The Wind - during her lifetime it had very, very few sales and little interest.  But I betcha there's not many people on the planet now who haven't heard about it.

Anyway sorry for the ramble, it must be all the drugs they're giving me.
Cheers,
Trace


----------



## caseyf6

My thump is Traceya's health status.

And I'm originally from Tucson, AZ-- just look at the news.  It makes my heart ache.


----------



## 13500

Definitely.


----------



## KathyBell

My thump today was the key witness for getting a restraining order against my family's stalker called today to say she must attend a funeral and cannot be at the hearing on Friday. It's been remanded twice already, has dragged on over two months, and I really, really want this woman out of my life. So we'll go ahead and hope we don't need the testimony of the bus driver who saw this woman lurking and watching as my children got on the bus every day for the past five months.


----------



## 13500

Oh my God, Kathy! I am so sorry to hear this is happening to you. Good luck at the hearing. 

On another note: There was a thread in the Writers' Cafe about traceya. She has had a rough go of it this week, but it looks like the doctors have found something that is working to stabilize her condition. Thought you all might like to know.


----------



## NogDog

This is a literal "thump". Last night I felt/heard a heavy thump, and thought something heavy must have fallen over somewhere in or on the house. I looked around a bit but could find nothing out of place, and I eventually put it out of mind. Today I think I found out what it was:

Explosion in Burlco destroys home; 1 hospitalized


----------



## luvmy4brats

Deb, I hope you're feeling better.

I've noticed the cafe too. Not sure what can be done. 

My thump. I just discovered I have to take the meanest, nastiest cat in all cat's time to the vet tomorrow. She's got a nasty abscess under her front arm. If it was somewhere else, I could probably take care of it, but with her attitude.. It's safer "for me" to take her in. I'm worried about her..  She's mean and nasty, but she's MY mean and nasty cat.


----------



## Susan in VA

NogDog said:


> This is a literal "thump". Last night I felt/heard a heavy thump, and thought something heavy must have fallen over somewhere in or on the house. I looked around a bit but could find nothing out of place, and I eventually put it out of mind. Today I think I found out what it was:
> 
> Explosion in Burlco destroys home; 1 hospitalized


Yikes! A gas leak, maybe? Good thing nobody was seriously hurt.


----------



## Brenda Carroll

That is definitely a thump.  I was a victim of gas leak once.  If the thing had ignited, I wouldn't be hear today. I did get compensated for breathing the gas eventually.  It was a miracle we weren't all killed.  The pipe was about two feet in diameter and the the gas was shooting out about 20 feet or so.  Lasted several hours before they got it shut down.  Horrible.... I have no idea why it didn't blow other than the Grace of God.

Today's thump for me was achy knees all day.  I figure it was the weather.


----------



## Tip10

Brendan Carroll said:


> It was a miracle we weren't all killed. The pipe was about two feet in diameter and the the gas was shooting out about 20 feet or so. Lasted several hours before they got it shut down. Horrible.... I have no idea why it didn't blow other than the Grace of God.


Now for a public service announcement:

Did you know that Natural Gas is only explosive if the concentration is between 5 and 15% -- any lower and it will not explode and any HIGHER and no boom either? Which is why you are always warned never to OPEN the windows if you come home and find a strong GAS smell (actually odorant smell since natural gas has no smell -- it has an odorabnt added to it so you can smell something). If you come home and find a strong smell just back out close the door go elsewhere and call your gas provider and let them deal with the issues. It might be a case of if you open the windows you'll dilute the gas just enough and BOOM.
When I was with my old company I used to do a demo for various organizations using a Plexiglas house (walls and roof held on by magnets), a bladder of natural gas and a sparker -- would run the gas up to about 25% and ask folks what would happen if I turned on the sparker -- they'd all say BOOM. I'd flip on the sparker and nothing would happen. Then I'd bleed the gas down to about 12% and hit the sparker and BOOM -- walls go straight out and roof drops straight down (trademark of a natGas explosion). Usually got the point across.

I now return you to your regularly scheduled Thump thread.

.


----------



## 13500

Wow! Glad you are okay, NogDog. Natural gas is scary stuff. Thanks for the tip, Brendan.

Good luck with your cat, Luvmy4brats. I do not envy you.


----------



## Andra

I got in the car after work yesterday and my low tire light was on. I didn't think much of it since we were at low 30s most of the day. Drove home and light was still on. Got up this morning and light was still on even though it was 50 degrees in garage. Oops! I stopped on the way to work and checked the pressure. One was so low it didn't register. When I filled it, I noticed that I picked up what looks like a nail in the tread. And the light still stayed on. So I'm at Disount Tire waiting for the verdict. I really hope it can be repaired since we just put tires on DH's truck. Crosses fingers.


----------



## NogDog

Andra said:


> I got in the car after work yesterday and my low tire light was on. I didn't think much of it since we were at low 30s most of the day. Drove home and light was still on. Got up this morning and light was still on even though it was 50 degrees in garage. Oops! I stopped on the way to work and checked the pressure. One was so low it didn't register. When I filled it, I noticed that I picked up what looks like a nail in the tread. And the light still stayed on. So I'm at Disount Tire waiting for the verdict. I really hope it can be repaired since we just put tires on DH's truck. Crosses fingers.


If it's in the tread (as opposed to the sidewall) they should be able to repair it with a plug for a tiny fraction of the cost of a new tire. (I've had it done for as little as $5.00 -- but that was at my regular garage where they'd made plenty of money off of me already.  )


----------



## Brenda Carroll

Finding out that my Ladybugs might be illegal immigrant bugs and not true American Ladybugs.  I am truly depressed now.


----------



## Andra

NogDog said:


> If it's in the tread (as opposed to the sidewall) they should be able to repair it with a plug for a tiny fraction of the cost of a new tire. (I've had it done for as little as $5.00 -- but that was at my regular garage where they'd made plenty of money off of me already.  )


I got lucky. They were able to repair it and didn't charge me anything! I really enjoy working with Discount Tire.


----------



## Susan in VA

Tip10 said:


> Now for a public service announcement:
> 
> Did you know that Natural Gas is only explosive if the concentration is between 5 and 15%


Thank you for that info, Tip10! (My furnace runs on natural gas, and I'm a worrier.)


----------



## 911jason

Andra said:


> I got lucky. They were able to repair it and didn't charge me anything! I really enjoy working with Discount Tire.


I have a Discount Tire here in LA that I totally trust, they have proven several times that they will not attempt to take advantage of me when they certainly had the opportunity.

My thump was also a bump... I bought a Nook Color to fuel my newly ignited passion for all things Android. I love it so much that I sold my Kindle 3 to a coworker within 36 hours. I am reading my Kindle books using the Kindle App for Android on my Nook, so I'm not a complete traitor.


----------



## NogDog

NogDog said:


> This is a literal "thump". Last night I felt/heard a heavy thump, and thought something heavy must have fallen over somewhere in or on the house. I looked around a bit but could find nothing out of place, and I eventually put it out of mind. Today I think I found out what it was:
> 
> Explosion in Burlco destroys home; 1 hospitalized


Geez...I heard _another_ gas explosion tonight. This one was a little further away: across the Delaware River in the Tacony section of Philly, about 3 miles north of me. Apparently it was a leaking 12-inch, high pressure gas main.

http://abclocal.go.com/wpvi/story?section=news/local&id=7906011


----------



## crebel

NogDog said:


> Geez...I heard _another_ gas explosion tonight. This one was a little further away: across the Delaware River in the Tacony section of Philly, about 3 miles north of me. Apparently it was a leaking 12-inch, high pressure gas main.
> 
> http://abclocal.go.com/wpvi/story?section=news/local&id=7906011


This story made the national news this morning. I immediately thought of you and Noggin and you two were my first concern! I'm glad you are only "hearing" these explosions.


----------



## Tip10

My best friend lost his bout with cancer on monday morning.  Right now trying to stay strong for his beloved wife.  This was one of those where I worked for about 20 years with him and then, as fate would have it, have worked the last 10 with her.  Both are special people.


----------



## sem

Tip10 -  i am very sorry for your loss.


----------



## 13500

So sorry for your loss, Tip10.


----------



## Annalog

Tip10, you have my condolences. You will be good support.


----------



## intinst

Sorry for your loss, Tip10.


----------



## crebel

You are in my thoughts, Tip10.


----------



## Andra

Tip10, praying for you and your friend's family.  I'm sorry for your loss.


----------



## Vegas_Asian

Been buddy buddy with my cousins baby while on vacation. He was sick and has officially passed the illness to me. Four more days of vacation with hacking cough that sounds like I am hacking up a lung or two


----------



## Susan in VA

Tip10, I'm so sorry for your loss.


----------



## Tip10

Thanks All. I appreciate it.

Been trading messages with his wife trying to come up with little anecdotes to share at his service.  He had a unique sense of humor that's hard to capture.

Good thing is I'm starting to see some of the wry wit and humor his wife has peeking back out.  
It had been missing for a while as they battled with the cancer.  Its really great to see it come back!


----------



## Brenda Carroll

Condolences, Tip 10.  I lost my brother-in-law to cancer a few years ago and he was only 48.  Sad. Sad. 

My thump today is far less terrible, but more aggravating than anything else (just to me).  A pretty black and white female puppy (half-grown) has shown up on my deck, hungry and cold.  Of course, I fed her and talked to her.  She is very well behaved, but I know she is just another puppy someone has dumped on our road.  I wish I could do something about it, but such is the nature of living in the deep woods, people think they can dump anything from old refrigerators to dogs and cats and MIL's out here and let them be someone else's problems!    If the dog stays (Soxes, I call her), I'll have to get her spayed and yadayadayada.  Just venting.


----------



## Susan in VA

Brendan, congratulations on the new member of your household.


----------



## Meemo

My daughter & her husband had to have their dog put down today - he was only 3 but he had a congenital condition where his hipbones were growing into his spine and crushing it.  He was such a good dog, it just breaks everyone's heart.


----------



## 13500

Meemo,

That's always sad. Sorry.

Karen


----------



## Brenda Carroll

Susan in VA said:


> Brendan, congratulations on the new member of your household.


Why, thank you, Miss Susan. He caused quite a ruckus before he retired for the night. A friend of mine came by and dropped his wallet when he got out of his Dodge Ram Charger Pick 'em Up Truck (that's with 4 wheel drive, mind you). Well, little Miss Soxes, she absconded with said wallet whilst we were confabulating on the deck and enjoying our mint juleps. Suddenly, we saw dollah bills scattered in the wind... the cold wind. The cold, cold wind. It was a terribly upsetting sight. Not the money, mind you, but the two rather portly fellas flying about the yard at a snail's pace trying to capture our new found fortune. Imagine our double chagrin when we found his wallet, muddied, sullied and sprawled facedown in the yard! Double thump.


----------



## Meredith Sinclair

My thump is today I found out from the AT& T repairman (six repair vans in our neighborhood today!) that he was NOT coming out to fix my phone... I called yesterday when I got off work... no phone, no internet... he and the other 12 or so guys were there _trying _ to fix the problem... *THE PROBLEM* is... they are in the process of re-installing cable lines that were STOLEN in the middle of the night on *Wednesday*! My DH did say he got back up Wednesday night after I had gone bed to use the laptop and the service was down... cause they *STOLE* it!


Spoiler



DANGIT


! we live in a nice community and no one would have thought this knid of thing would hit *us*!


----------



## Syria Says... AKA Celia Can Read

Brendan Carroll said:


> Why, thank you, Miss Susan. He caused quite a ruckus before he retired for the night. A friend of mine came by and dropped his wallet when he got out of his Dodge Ram Charger Pick 'em Up Truck (that's with 4 wheel drive, mind you). Well, little Miss Soxes, she absconded with said wallet whilst we were confabulating on the deck and enjoying our mint juleps. Suddenly, we saw dollah bills scattered in the wind... the cold wind. The cold, cold wind. It was a terribly upsetting sight. Not the money, mind you, but the two rather portly fellas flying about the yard at a snail's pace trying to capture our new found fortune. Imagine our double chagrin when we found his wallet, muddied, sullied and sprawled facedown in the yard! Double thump.


That's quite an adventure! Soxes, eh? That sounds cute. What kinda doggie is she?



Meredith Sinclair said:


> My thump is today I found out from the AT& T repairman (six repair vans in our neighborhood today!) that he was NOT coming out to fix my phone... I called yesterday when I got off work... no phone, no internet... he and the other 12 or so guys were there _trying _ to fix the problem... *THE PROBLEM* is... they are in the process of re-installing cable lines that were STOLEN in the middle of the night on *Wednesday*! My DH did say he got back up Wednesday night after I had gone bed to use the laptop and the service was down... cause they *STOLE* it!
> 
> 
> Spoiler
> 
> 
> 
> DANGIT
> 
> 
> ! we live in a nice community and no one would have thought this knid of thing would hit *us*!


Wow... That's quite a thump...in the night... Yeesh!


----------



## Susan in VA

Brendan Carroll said:


> Why, thank you, Miss Susan. He caused quite a ruckus before he retired for the night. A friend of mine came by and dropped his wallet when he got out of his Dodge Ram Charger Pick 'em Up Truck (that's with 4 wheel drive, mind you). Well, little Miss Soxes, she absconded with said wallet whilst we were confabulating on the deck and enjoying our mint juleps. Suddenly, we saw dollah bills scattered in the wind... the cold wind. The cold, cold wind. It was a terribly upsetting sight. Not the money, mind you, but the two rather portly fellas flying about the yard at a snail's pace trying to capture our new found fortune. Imagine our double chagrin when we found his wallet, muddied, sullied and sprawled facedown in the yard! Double thump.


<snicker> Good doggie! She was just doing her part to make sure that these "portly fellas" got some exercise, right?


----------



## telracs

Cobbie said:


> Good to hear. I taught her well....before I dumped her, that is.  Funny story.
> 
> Along the lines of rural living - why is it that people who fish in our lake don't consider it tresspassing and stealing? A cow...that's stealing. A horse...that's stealing. Vegetables from a garden...that's stealing. But fish...they're theirs for the taking.


'Cause they don't think that anyone OWNS a lake?


----------



## telracs

Cobbie said:


> True...but this is Texas!!!


oh, and since everything is bigger in Texas, they just think it's a mud puddle.


----------



## Brenda Carroll

Cobbie said:


> Good to hear. I taught her well....before I dumped her, that is.  Funny story.
> 
> Along the lines of rural living - why is it that people who fish in our lake don't consider it tresspassing and stealing? A cow...that's stealing. A horse...that's stealing. Vegetables from a garden...that's stealing. But fish...they're theirs for the taking.


Love the creek thing, Miss Cobbie! Typical. I mean Texas is a whole 'nother country. Don't they know that? Yes, my family owned a 4 acre lake when I was growing up and it was stocked with white perch and catfish. But it was posted from here to Hell and Back again, no mind. We'd catch poachers on the other end all the time. My mom or her brothers would go out and start shooting at the turtles. Do you have any idea how those .22 caliber shots ricochet off a turtle's shell? Well, the poachers always vacated. Ha! No casualties that we know of. Things have certainly changed since then. Still have the pond in the family. We called it a pond. Up the country they would call it a lake. There was a six acre lake and a twelve acre lake next door also called ponds and yes, Miss Scarlet, some called them mudholes. But our mudholes were bigger than a lot of rivers I've seen and we used them to catch crawfish. Yummy.
Oh, by the way, your MIL doesn't eat much, Miss Cobbie and she is house trained. That's always a plus.


----------



## ◄ Jess ►

I was really excited to go skiing for the first time today (like, I went out last night and bought snow pants, gloves, etc.) but the guy who was supposed to take me decided to go out drinking last night instead and is probably sleeping off a hangover right now. A very disappointing start to the weekend. 

Hopefully, he'll be able to take me sometime in the future...ugh.


----------



## 13500

Jessica Billings said:


> I was really excited to go skiing for the first time today (like, I went out last night and bought snow pants, gloves, etc.) but the guy who was supposed to take me decided to go out drinking last night instead and is probably sleeping off a hangover right now. A very disappointing start to the weekend.
> 
> Hopefully, he'll be able to take me sometime in the future...ugh.


Bummer, Jessica.


----------



## ◄ Jess ►

Well it looks like he's going to take me skiing tomorrow instead, so I can't complain too much. That brightened up my day.


----------



## telracs

Jessica Billings said:


> Well it looks like he's going to take me skiing tomorrow instead, so I can't complain too much. That brightened up my day.


Gonna take the new camera?


----------



## ◄ Jess ►

I'm pretty sure I would break it...it's not exactly small. I can't just slip it into my pocket, hehe. I'm hoping to get a ride up there a different day though, just for photography (without the falling down learning to ski bit!).


----------



## Tatiana

DH decided to shorten our "date night" at Panera (we sit, eat, read our Kindles, talk and just relax together every Sat. night) in favour of a quick 20 minutes and then him going to a get-together at the house of one of the guys he's mentoring at church.  On the walk across the parking lot DH says, "You know we're not reading or staying tonight because I have to get to Jim's."  I can't believe how bummed I feel about it.  I didn't realize, until he chose not to do it, how important our quiet relaxing Saturday evening at Panera with DH are.

I didn't go to Jim's because I have 2 hours of baking for the church potluck tomorrow and I didn't want to start it at 10:00 or 11:00 tonight.


----------



## NogDog

One of those minor things that wastes an inordinate amount of time.  

The "A" key on my notebook 'puter was not working very well, then I noticed it was misaligned. Upon fiddling with it a bit, it popped completely off. I messed around with it awhile and could not figure out how to put it back on and was not sure if something had broken off or what. After Googling awhile to find tips on putting it back on, I got frustrated, found a complete replacement keyboard on Amazon and ordered it. Then I looked at the key a bit more, got inspired, snapped off the little fiddly piece of plastic that was on its underside, did a lot more fiddling around until I figured out how to attach that little piece to the keyboard, and finally snapped the key onto it. It more or less worked but felt really mushy. So I pulled the key off, flipped the little rubber cushioning piece over (which miraculously had not gotten lost) and reattached the key. Now it seems to be working OK. I went back onto Amazon to cancel the order, and they said it was already preparing for shipping and could not be canceled. Now when it shows up, I'll have to decide if I want to (a) return it for a refund, (b) keep it and replace the keyboard, since it is old, probably dirty, and some of the lettering is wearing off, or (c) keep it but not install it, so that I have a back-up if/when I need it.

Yeah, there are much worse thumps, but this really aggravated me inordinately tonight.


----------



## traceya

I totally understand Nogdog - I read somewhere that computers are the only appliance that people seem to have an emotional relationship with and I had to agree, I've never threatened to throw the microwave out the window but I do that regularly with the computer when he misbehaves.


----------



## caseyf6

This is actually a thump/bump because it had a good ending.  I got sick just before Christmas, and have been dealing with what felt like (depending on the day) a sinus infection, the flu, bronchitis, etc etc etc-- always starting to feel better after a couple of days.  Well, this week was the END.  I was up for hours coughing-- finally made a dr appointment.  The bump is that it made me laugh when she said "let's do a strep test".  I've never had a sore throat and that was the ONE thing I haven't felt like I had.  No fever, throat just irritated.

Guess what it was?  Apparently there is a form of strep around here that gives a horrible, lasting, lingering cough and never hurts the throat!!  Sigh.

So a thump because I've been so sick and so tired-- but a bump because the antibiotics (though painfully administered to my rear) work!


----------



## Talia Jager

Bills are piling up. Might have to cancel DirecTV for a few months.


----------



## pidgeon92

tjager12 said:


> Bills are piling up. Might have to cancel DirecTV for a few months.


Go ahead and do it.... We've canceled it, and have been watching internet TV for the last six months. Still plenty of content, though I haven't figured out how we're going to watch the Bears tomorrow.


----------



## Jeff

pidgeon92 said:


> Go ahead and do it.... We've canceled it, and have been watching internet TV for the last six months. Still plenty of content, though I haven't figured out how we're going to watch the Bears tomorrow.


I think it's being carried by Fox affiliates. Why can't you use an antenna? The over-the-air digital transmissions are better than cable. If you don't have a digital TV the converter boxes are dirt cheap.


----------



## ◄ Jess ►

Yup, there is a lot of tv to watch on the Internet. You can even look a lot beyond hulu. If you go to the channel's website directly, they typically have quite a few episodes to watch. I'm watching/listening to Storage Wars right now on aetv's site. 

And I totally understand, NogDog! Someone let a stray cat into my apartment one time (so it had very long claws) and it tried to jump up onto my lap while I was using my laptop and it popped up like 4 keys. It took me forever to get them back on and it was incredibly frustrating!


----------



## metal134

An uncle of mine died.  He lived in  Nevada and I live in Ohio, so I didn't see him very often, but it still bums me out.  When my father died about a year ago, he was the only one who didn't try to BS me with all that "he's in a better place" kind of talk.  He knew I didn't want to hear that crap and he shot straight with me.


----------



## drenee

Metal, so sorry for your loss.
deb


----------



## dixiehellcat

Eagerly waiting for my cousin to come over and bring the mysterious belated birthday present she's been hinting about for weeks--hoping it's a Kindle! Then she texted that she isn't coming cuz her husband has a headache. 0_0


----------



## Tatiana

The fact that I'm starting another week with "water problems" that are awaiting DH's handyman attention.  

The cold water valve on the washer isn't closing properly.  Therefore, this requires going down to the cold, basement laundry room four times during each load to turn off the cold water knob then turn it back on.  Following this procedure will close the valve into the washing machine until the water flows for the next part of the cycle.  DH has been promising to "check it out" for two weeks, just as he's promised to fix the leaking drain pipe under the kitchen sink.  A two gallon bucket is catching all the leaking water there and must be emptied daily.  It's been since New Year's that that particular leak was found and all the water and red algae was cleaned up under the sink.


----------



## telracs

Spiderman the musical.


----------



## Jeff

scarlet said:


> Spiderman the musical.


Was anyone killed or maimed?


----------



## telracs

Jeff said:


> Was anyone killed or maimed?


Fortunately no real person. However, the Spiderman mythos was fractured, Greek mythology was skewered and it was boring as all get out.


----------



## Tripp

The Thomasville couch we bought less than two years ago has sprung some of the springs.  I found some broken plastic clips below the couch.  I expected far better quality materials.  That's why we went with them for this couch in the first place.  The good news is when I called the store, the sales associate said there was a 3 year warranty on springs.  When the repair crew comes out, I am going to insist on non-plastic parts.


----------



## Brenda Carroll

Getting to the boards so late! I wanted to come earlier, but a website glitch gave me a fit all day.  Finally got it fixed, but now have a Trojan in my main CPU! Egad!  Why do we pay for McAfee and Norton only to have them say "We've found an infected file with a Trojan such and sucn on it, but we are unable to remove or repair it. See you!  Wouldn't want to be you!"


----------



## corkyb

get a mac


----------



## 13500

Tripp said:


> The Thomasville couch we bought less than two years ago has sprung some of the springs. I found some broken plastic clips below the couch. I expected far better quality materials. That's why we went with them for this couch in the first place. The good news is when I called the store, the sales associate said there was a 3 year warranty on springs. When the repair crew comes out, I am going to insist on non-plastic parts.


We had purchased a Thomasville sofa right before we got married. We were very excited to buy a "real" piece of furniture.

Within a year, the fabric had shredded. It looked like Freddy Krueger attacked it. When I called to get it repaired, hoping it was still under warranty, they asked me, and I quote, "Did you use it? Did you sit on it?"

No, I bought the sofa to look at. Who on earth would _sit_ on their sofa?

I feel your pain.

My thump is yesterday's Bears loss to the packers. I weep.


----------



## NogDog

Tripp said:


> The Thomasville couch we bought less than two years ago has sprung some of the springs. I found some broken plastic clips below the couch. I expected far better quality materials. That's why we went with them for this couch in the first place. The good news is when I called the store, the sales associate said there was a 3 year warranty on springs. When the repair crew comes out, I am going to insist on non-plastic parts.


Yuck. FWIW, the Ethan Allen sofa I bought over 10 years ago and have used almost daily is still going strong, though for the last few years I've had a slip cover on it to limit the amount of dog hair and slobber that gets on the fabric.


----------



## telracs

Two of my coworkers called out sick. And nobody called to tell me so I could come in early.  Now it's me and 4 doctors who are all demanding.


----------



## Talia Jager

pidgeon92 said:


> Go ahead and do it.... We've canceled it, and have been watching internet TV for the last six months. Still plenty of content, though I haven't figured out how we're going to watch the Bears tomorrow.


This is what my husband is suggesting. Most of the stuff I watch I can find online. It's the kids I'm more "worried" about. Some of their shows are harder to find online. Hulu has a few, but not all. Guess they'll have to do something other than watch TV! He's looking into some sort of box that can stream the Netflix and Hulu Plus to put in the family room for them to watch. We have a TiVo so we can use that for Netflix.


----------



## pidgeon92

tjager12 said:


> This is what my husband is suggesting. Most of the stuff I watch I can find online. It's the kids I'm more "worried" about.


Bah. The kids need to stop watching TV and read more, anyhow.


----------



## caseyf6

A Superbowl where I dislike BOTH of the teams.

And allergies...I am just getting over strep (and thus still tired) and my nose GOES nuts.


----------



## Syria Says... AKA Celia Can Read

This is a portion of an email I recieved a few minutes ago... I work in the legal dept. of a state agency and I was the most recent person hired. 

_...first proposed cuts from the Legislative Budget:

Administration (which includes Exec, Legal and HR) - 2.7 FTEs_

I'm just curious how they can cut .7 of a person...?


----------



## loonlover

Optometrist visit today confirmed the cataract in the left eye has grown more rapidly than expected.  Next step is to the ophthalmologist to see about surgery.  At least my suspicion of what was causing the fuzzy vision in that eye was confirmed.  The last 12 months in this household have sure been interesting and sometimes challenging.


----------



## NogDog

Just got word that the indications are strong that my mother's cancer is spreading "aggressively" and is likely inoperable. Noggin's issues may have to take a lower percentage of my worry capacity for awhile.

What a great year 2011 is turning out to be so far.


----------



## crebel

I'm so sorry to hear that Nog.  Hugs for you and prayers for strength for you and your family.


----------



## Annalog

More hugs for you, Nog, and healing thoughts for you and your family.


----------



## caseyf6

Some pretty serious thumps... So sorry to hear about any of it.    

FWIW-- my mother had pretty bad cataracts in both eyes, and they were both removed easily with no recurrence other further issues.


----------



## loonlover

Sorry to hear that, Nog.  Our prayers and thoughts are with you.


----------



## Syria Says... AKA Celia Can Read

NogDog said:


> Just got word that the indications are strong that my mother's cancer is spreading "aggressively" and is likely inoperable. Noggin's issues may have to take a lower percentage of my worry capacity for awhile.
> 
> What a great year 2011 is turning out to be so far.


Oh my! You and yours are in my thoughts!


----------



## drenee

Oh, Nog.  I'm so so so sorry.  
deb


----------



## 13500

Sorry to hear that, Nog. Thoughts and prayers go out to you and your family.

Loonlover: Hope you get it fixed soon. I'm sure it will go well.


----------



## corkyb

NogDog said:


> Just got word that the indications are strong that my mother's cancer is spreading "aggressively" and is likely inoperable. Noggin's issues may have to take a lower percentage of my worry capacity for awhile.
> 
> What a great year 2011 is turning out to be so far.


Prayers for you and your family Nogdog.


----------



## Sienna_98

Very sorry to hear about your mother Nogdog.  My prayers and sympathy for you and your family.  I'm sure Noggin will be supporting you now.


----------



## Andra

Prayers for LL and NogDog.

My thump is relatively minor when looking at health problems, but it's annoying all the same.
At work I have 12 laptops that are used for training purposes.  They are identical as far as hardware goes.  They have Windows XP SP3.  And they pretty much have the same software.  Last week we had Office upgraded to 2007 SP2.  Well now for some reason all of them are turning the display off after about 10 minutes even when they are plugged into AC power AND the stupid power settings says to Never turn anything off.  They are also hibernating when the lid closes and that is set to Do Nothing and hibernate is disabled.  I'm at a loss to figure out how to get the stupid power settings to work as they are supposed to.  I don't want anything turning itself off and I don't want them to do anything when the lid is closed.
Grrrrrrrrrrrrrr


----------



## NogDog

Just finished shoveling the driveway of about 3-4" of wet snow. Took a couple Tylenol in a preemptive strike. No sign yet of a snow plow in my neighborhood -- I think they were caught by surprise, because they usually respond faster than this. We're probably going to get another 6" or so tonight, which is all conspiring against me to visit Mom in the hospital. Hopefully all the people necessary to do her tests can get in, so that maybe she can be discharged by the weekend.


----------



## Ann in Arlington

NogDog said:


> No sign yet of a snow plow in my neighborhood -- I think they were caught by surprise, because they usually respond faster than this.


My brother in northern NJ said the weather came earlier there than expected. . . .we had slushy crap on the roads this morning, sleet (with thunder) started around 3 and about 20 minutes ago the snow started . . . it's getting heavier and is expected to continue until around midnight. Fortunately I was able to leave work well early. . . .


----------



## NogDog

Ann in Arlington said:


> My brother in northern NJ said the weather came earlier there than expected. . . .we had slushy crap on the roads this morning, sleet (with thunder) started around 3 and about 20 minutes ago the snow started . . . it's getting heavier and is expected to continue until around midnight. Fortunately I was able to leave work well early. . . .


What came through here this morning was _supposed_ to be mostly rain/drizzle. Instead it was about 3-4 inches of snow. Tonight is expected to be at least twice that much on top of what we got this morning. Oh, and periods of flurries/light snow the next couple or three days, too.

I need to find some place to move to where there is no snow, no hurricanes, no tornadoes, and no earthquakes, but not too hot or cold. Hmm...that may not exist.


----------



## corkyb

I'm with you Nogdog.  If you find it, let me know.  Actually I think it's Hawaii.  PERFECT climate.  I know they've had a hurricane or two, but I don't think it's common.  Expensive cost of living and far away from everyone else are the downsides though.  And they say that people get rock fever after about seven years.  Heck, I might be dead in seven years.


----------



## mlewis78

Walked in the snow to my health club, only to learn when I got there that they were closing in 5 minutes -- two hours earlier than usual.  Last time they did this, they sent us an email.  This time they didn't.  Told me they'd posted it on their website.  I don't know why, just because of snow, they needed to close two hours early.


----------



## 13500

My gosh, the Northeast is getting pounded this winter! Sorry, you guys.


----------



## Jon Olson

My thump today is 3 inches of snow I still have to shovel. I'm proctrastinating by swimming through the discussions.


----------



## Susan in VA

Nogdog, so sorry to hear the news!  Wishing you and your family strength.


----------



## caseyf6

One kid with strep.  They gave her capsules instead of liquid so an extra trip to get that fixed when, no matter what we did, it was impossible for her to swallow the capsules.

One kid who says her head hurts...hoping it's just the boomerang weather we're having.

One husband who is on TDY and who, I'm sure, will either be home just as we are finally healthy OR he will immediately require nurse care when he's home.


----------



## NogDog

*AAARRRGGGHHH!!!*

It's one day after my mother got home from the hospital, and for some reason known only to my 84-year-old father -- and this is (was?) one of the smartest people I've ever known -- he decided he had to go out and take some letter to one of the neighbors' houses. This is the day after a large snowfall in this area. So, naturally he slipped and fell on the ice. A neighbor saw him, fortunately, and helped him get up and back to his house. Mom called 911, and now he's off to the ER while she is waiting for a friend to take her back to the hospital she just got discharged from. And I say again...

*AAARRRGGGHHH!!!*


----------



## NapCat (retired)

Short notice to be in Iowa tomorrow for a contract job......great job, but so bitterly cold !!
I live in the Nevada desert....70 degrees now


----------



## Sienna_98

Ouch!  Lot's of deep breathing exercises in your future Nog Dog.  Sounds like your parents are going to be keeping you busy with worry.


----------



## NogDog

Sienna_98 said:


> Ouch! Lot's of deep breathing exercises in your future Nog Dog. Sounds like your parents are going to be keeping you busy with worry.


Well, at least it appears that all they are looking at is his arm, likely a broken bone. I figured worst case scenario was a head injury and next something like a broken hip, so at least I can knock down the alert level from red to orange.


----------



## Margaret

Prayers and good wishes going out to you and your parents, NogDog.


----------



## NogDog

Margaret said:


> Prayers and good wishes going out to you and your parents, NogDog.


Thanks. It was a broken humerus, and he's back home now with a splint on it, then has to see a specialist on Monday. I guess it could have been a lot worse, but I still feel an urge to get even with him for all those years ago by asking him, "What were you thinking?"

Oh, by the way, it's snowing again here. (Hopefully just a flurry.)


----------



## Sienna_98

NogDog said:


> Thanks. It was a broken humerus, and he's back home now with a splint on it, then has to see a specialist on Monday. I guess it could have been a lot worse, but I still feel an urge to get even with him for all those years ago by asking him, "What were you thinking?"
> 
> Oh, by the way, it's snowing again here. (Hopefully just a flurry.)


Thank goodness. A broken arm is certainly a painful nuisance, but hopefully won't cause him too much trouble.

I have a feeling your mom probably already asked him, "What were you thinking?!"


----------



## NogDog

Sienna_98 said:


> Thank goodness. A broken arm is certainly a painful nuisance, but hopefully won't cause him too much trouble.
> 
> I have a feeling your mom probably already asked him, "What were you thinking?!"


Well, I could ask Mom that, too: what was she thinking going to an ER full of who knows what germs in her condition? Oh well, love can make anyone a little stupider.


----------



## drenee

Nog, so sorry for the high stress you've been under lately.  Thinking of you.
deb


----------



## NogDog

drenee said:


> Nog, so sorry for the high stress you've been under lately. Thinking of you.
> deb


Thanks. I think it does help at least a little sharing with all my friends and family, both in "real life" and on the web.


----------



## Susan in VA

It's just one thing after another for you this year, NogDog!  Sorry to hear the latest bad news.  Thank goodness it's "just" a broken humerus; it could have been so much worse.


----------



## 13500

Thinking of you and your family, NogDog.  I know it must be difficult.


----------



## NogDog

This morning I had the displeasure of watching Noggin stumble and fall down the back door stairs and land on his back in the snow, where he was stuck. (He can barely stand up now as it is when lying on his stomach on the living room rug -- on his back in almost a foot of snow was likely a complete no-go for him now.) The neighbors -- if any were unfortunate enough to be looking -- then had the displeasure of seeing me outside in just pajama bottoms and slippers wrestling his 45 pounds up and around so that he could make his way back indoors.


----------



## loonlover

I'm so sorry to hear Noggin is having problems.  We'll be thinking of both of you.


----------



## NapCat (retired)

A  truly terrifying weather forecast !!!
...the stuff of bad SciFi movies !!!


----------



## Andra

Thinking of you and Noggin.


----------



## Annalog

NogDog, thinking of you, your parents, and Noggin.


----------



## Talia Jager

The school called and I had to go get my 9 year old daughter. She hurt her finger playing tether ball. Now, I'm trying to figure out if she needs an x-ray or not.


----------



## Syria Says... AKA Celia Can Read

I have to go grocery shopping. *sigh*


----------



## leslieray

<<<<<Hugs, Nog>>>>> I hope things ease up for you really soon!


----------



## Tatiana

Realizing at 2:00 p.m. that today was the last day to get my car inspected.    My sweet DS took it around the corner to the inspection station...it failed...needs 2 new tires and some brake work.


----------



## lonestar

NogDog said:


> This morning I had the displeasure of watching Noggin stumble and fall down the back door stairs and land on his back in the snow, where he was stuck. (He can barely stand up now as it is when lying on his stomach on the living room rug -- on his back in almost a foot of snow was likely a complete no-go for him now.) The neighbors -- if any were unfortunate enough to be looking -- then had the displeasure of seeing me outside in just pajama bottoms and slippers wrestling his 45 pounds up and around so that he could make his way back indoors.


Sorry about Noggin's fall. I hope you both feel better soon.


----------



## Syria Says... AKA Celia Can Read

Today, on a terrible weather day and without a phone (it was stolen last night ), my truck stalled out 2 times on the way to work. I Googled it (you would NOT believe the auto-suggestions on the search box - whoa) and it says that it could be all kinds of things. Things I know nothing about. 

The first time, it was idling really low and then was just like, "Oh&#8230; It's nap time at the red light&#8230; zzzzzzzz&#8230;" So, I put it into park, turned the key off and turned it back on and it started right back up. The second time, it said, "No,


Spoiler



bitch


! I said NAP TIME! ZZZZZZZZZZZ!!!!!!!!" And it took a couple of tries to turn it back on. So, I glugged on to work and parked out in the open in case of terribleness later today.


----------



## Alle Meine Entchen

Had one of the crappest night sleeps in a long time, woke up @ 2am and couldn't go back to sleep.  Part of it is b/c I'm sick, my muscles are achy, my head hurts, my throat is sore.  Also, b/c my day wasn't "happy" enough, DD won't stop screaming/crying


----------



## caseyf6

Oh, no, Nogdog...glad your dad didn't break anything worse (I was thinking "hip!" when I read your initial post) but Noggin's health must make everything else harder to handle right now.  Prayers!

My thump is thinking about the  nasty weather we're due to have, and the niggling feeling that it will make Thursday WAY more interesting than it needs to be.  (I am hosting a table at a large event, and will be loading/unloading a vehicle full of stuff in whatever weather we have.)


----------



## leslieray

Alle Meine Entchen said:


> Had one of the crappest night sleeps in a long time, woke up @ 2am and couldn't go back to sleep. Part of it is b/c I'm sick, my muscles are achy, my head hurts, my throat is sore. Also, b/c my day wasn't "happy" enough, DD won't stop screaming/crying


Sounds like the flu. Take care of yourself and your precious little girl. I hope you feel better soon!


----------



## Alle Meine Entchen

leslieray said:


> Sounds like the flu. Take care of yourself and your precious little girl. I hope you feel better soon!


since I didn't get a flu shot, we're pretty sure it is the flu (DD and DH did, so they're covered).

My Thump for today: I thought I was pregnant, but I'm not


----------



## NogDog

Alle Meine Entchen said:


> since I didn't get a flu shot, we're pretty sure it is the flu (DD and DH did, so they're covered).
> 
> My Thump for today: I thought I was pregnant, but I'm not


Hmm...which part was the thump: thinking you were pregnant, or finding out that you weren't?


----------



## Tatiana

Nothing earth shattering   just an annoyance.

The house is shaking and the china is rattling in the china cupboards from all the reverberations.  It's either artillery practice at the Marine base (14 miles south) or they are dynamiting at the quarry (3 miles to the north).  Either way the house is shaking periodically and the dog is hiding under the chair.

My guess is it's from the quarry...it seems to be from that direction and the reverberations/vibrations are exceptionally loud and strong.  However, we often do "feel/hear" when they are having artillery practice so that could be it.  It makes me nervous to have my 100+ year old antique china rattling on the glass shelves in the china cupboard.


----------



## telracs

Two co-workers didn't make it in to work today, so I'm all by myself again.  And it's crazy!


----------



## Alle Meine Entchen

NogDog said:


> Hmm...which part was the thump: thinking you were pregnant, or finding out that you weren't?


the thump was not being preggers, plus, I stubbed my toe and it hurts (I'm pretty sure this week is going to be stricken from my memory since nothing good has happened)


----------



## Syria Says... AKA Celia Can Read

NOT HAVING HEAT IN MY APT! IT'S SO COLD IN THERE THAT I HAVE TO YELL!

Seriously though... It's 55 degrees in my apt... And was 55 degrees yesterday... I stayed the night at a friend's house and will probably stay again tonight and tomorrow... *le sigh*

My poor Fat Cat...


----------



## mlewis78

scarlet said:


> Two co-workers didn't make it in to work today, so I'm all by myself again. And it's crazy!


Were the sidewalks icy from the subway to your office? Just wondered. Trying to assess how it is around here (haven't been out). People always tell me to stay in but it's usually not as bad as the media says, at least right here where I live.


----------



## Meredith Sinclair

Syria Says... said:


> Today, on a terrible weather day and without a phone (it was stolen last night ), my truck stalled out 2 times on the way to work. I Googled it (you would NOT believe the auto-suggestions on the search box - whoa) and it says that it could be all kinds of things. Things I know nothing about.
> 
> The first time, it was idling really low and then was just like, "Oh&#8230; It's nap time at the red light&#8230; zzzzzzzz&#8230;" So, I put it into park, turned the key off and turned it back on and it started right back up. The second time, it said, "No,
> 
> 
> Spoiler
> 
> 
> 
> bitch
> 
> 
> ! I said NAP TIME! ZZZZZZZZZZZ!!!!!!!!" And it took a couple of tries to turn it back on. So, I glugged on to work and parked out in the open in case of terribleness later today.


  SO sad for you Syria... and a C-c-cold apt. to BOOT! 
Prayers for you Ma'am!


----------



## Syria Says... AKA Celia Can Read

Meredith Sinclair said:


> SO sad for you Syria... and a C-c-cold apt. to BOOT!
> Prayers for you Ma'am!


Thanks, Ms. Meredith! 

No thump yet... But, give it time... I hope errybody is staying warm though!


----------



## Alle Meine Entchen

I really am forgetting this week as soon as it's over w/!  The shower broke!  I can't shower and I can't take a bath b/c of certain things and my shower broke!  Grr, Febuary, you are not making a favorable impression this year!


----------



## Tatiana

Tatiana said:


> Nothing earth shattering  just an annoyance.
> 
> The house is shaking and the china is rattling in the china cupboards from all the reverberations. It's either artillery practice at the Marine base (14 miles south) or they are dynamiting at the quarry (3 miles to the north). Either way the house is shaking periodically and the dog is hiding under the chair.
> 
> My guess is it's from the quarry...it seems to be from that direction and the reverberations/vibrations are exceptionally loud and strong. However, we often do "feel/hear" when they are having artillery practice so that could be it. It makes me nervous to have my 100+ year old antique china rattling on the glass shelves in the china cupboard.


The reverberations and china rattling is continuing today as it did after dark last night. I just heard from a local news source that it's the Marines doing bomber and howitzer training at the base which is 13.78 miles (18 minutes) south of our house. I'm glad we don't live closer if the china is rattling in my cupboards almost 14 miles away. They said we can also expect low flying aircraft...it's probably where those treetop levels helos were from earlier today and yesterday.


----------



## Talia Jager

I went to the gastro doctor today and he wants to do an abdominal ultrasound, an endoscopy, and a pillcam (capsule endoscopy). Yuck! First, I don't want to have to do any of them. Second, it's hard to schedule these things with 5 kids and a husband that works. And third, I don't know if any of them will give me answers.


----------



## 13500

Thinking of you all. 

Digging out from under twenty inches of snow is nothing compared to the medical stuff and no heat the last few posters have discussed.

 Karen


----------



## NapCat (retired)

Working with "professionals", who weren't !!!    sigh.....


----------



## 13500

Three trips to the chiropractor in two days to fix my neck that is out.


----------



## corkyb

Oh Karen I feel for you.  I hate those three trip weeks to the Chiropractor.  I have a bad back AND a bad neck so I am there kind of often.  Trying acupuncture now for my back, but it's not doing a whole lot and is even more time investment than the chriropractor.
Paula


----------



## NapCat (retired)

NapCat said:


> Working with "professionals", who weren't !!! sigh.....


Still working with them and they still aren't.....


----------



## mlewis78

Practicing with Word 2010 at home and finding silly roadblocks -- pop ups and not being able to save modifications to certain styles.  Also can't get rid of the blue horizontal line under the title in the style.  This is just for practice and using a firm's test, but it's frustrating!


----------



## traceya

Thinking of all of you - can't do much from my hospital bed but I figured I'd check this thread and build up my prayer list - virtual hugs for everyone


----------



## 13500

corkyb said:


> Oh Karen I feel for you. I hate those three trip weeks to the Chiropractor. I have a bad back AND a bad neck so I am there kind of often. Trying acupuncture now for my back, but it's not doing a whole lot and is even more time investment than the chriropractor.
> Paula


Thank you, Paula. I'm sorry to hear about your back pain issues. I hope you are feeling better. I am on the mend.*knocks wood*

Virtual hugs back at you, Tracey.


----------



## Syria Says... AKA Celia Can Read

traceya said:


> Thinking of all of you - can't do much from my hospital bed but I figured I'd check this thread and build up my prayer list - virtual hugs for everyone


Again: no thump, just happy that you're back Tracey!


----------



## Sean Sweeney

Girlfriend and I broke it off today. Oh well.


----------



## NapCat (retired)

My three day job is now on day 12......sigh !!


----------



## kindlequeen

Sorry to read everyone else's thumps!  Mine seem less bad....

Going on day 8 of being sick.... the Dr says it's the flu and get rest.... but I can't rest when I'm coughing all the time!  I thought I'd have time to get into this new series I've been wanting to read but I'm 90% into book one only to find out book 2 isn't available for Kindle!

I'm crossing my fingers I can make it to my job interview on Friday - I've postponed it 3 times already because of this damn flu and I really need this opportunity plus the income.  My poor hubby is balancing my workload (we're partners) plus the stresses of of buying a boat (we're planning on moving onto it so essentially our "home") plus housework and caring for me - I could feel his patience wearing thin 5 days ago.

On top of it all, my poor grandmother is in a convalescent home recovering from a knee replacement; my mother's been sick and so have I so neither of us have been able to go keep her company.  The guilt weighs heavy on me because I know it's not fun for her to be there and our visits mean a lot.  

Thanks for letting me rant!  The book not being available just put me over the edge tonight!


----------



## MAGreen

How about this for a thump...

For a while now I have had a feeling that my husband was hiding something from me. After a long sleepless I night, I finally gave in and hacked his email and found the dirt. My husband of the last 4 years, the man I have one son with and am currently pregnant by, trolls craigslist for "dates" and hooks up with random women. I am in Okinawa right now, and he is off on some exercise in Thailand, so I plan to get the heck out of dodge before he gets back. I have already got my tickets, and am currently packing and getting everything ready to go. I am 4 1/2 months pregnant, and I have two other children to take care of. This is one of those times when you wonder how you could have been so blind.


----------



## crebel

I am so sorry, MA.  Take care of yourself.  You and your little ones will be in my thoughts and prayers.


----------



## loonlover

Sorry to hear this, MA.  We'll be thinking of you and your children.


----------



## J Dean

My java program on my school computer went nuts.  I can't get to my grade program, and to top it off the machine won't let me reinstall Java or delete the current Java program, so I have to wait for my I.T. guy to come in and see what he can do.

It's not the end of the world: I can use other computers in the school, but it is annoying.


----------



## caseyf6

MA, that's a devastating thump.  Be safe.


----------



## geoffthomas

Oh God, MA.
You will be in my prayers.


----------



## Annalog

MA, you and your children are in my thoughts. Take care of yourself.


----------



## kindlequeen

MA you sound like a very strong person to have the courage to get the heck out of such an awful situation, I wish you and your children nothing but the best and hopefully this new beginning will bring you great joy and true happiness in the future.


----------



## J Dean

MAGreen said:


> How about this for a thump...
> 
> For a while now I have had a feeling that my husband was hiding something from me. After a long sleepless I night, I finally gave in and hacked his email and found the dirt. My husband of the last 4 years, the man I have one son with and am currently pregnant by, trolls craigslist for "dates" and hooks up with random women. I am in Okinawa right now, and he is off on some exercise in Thailand, so I plan to get the heck out of dodge before he gets back. I have already got my tickets, and am currently packing and getting everything ready to go. I am 4 1/2 months pregnant, and I have two other children to take care of. This is one of those times when you wonder how you could have been so blind.


Oh man... I feel like a selfish heel after posting my little problem today. That's very sad, and I am truly sorry to see this.

Definitely prayers to the Almighty God for you tonight, MA


----------



## 13500

Thinking of you and your kids, MA. I'm very sorry you have to go through this. 

John Fitch V: Sorry about your breakup.

kindle queen: Hope you feel better soon.


----------



## drenee

MA, I feel so bad for you.  Please know your KB friends and family are here for you.

John, sorry to hear about your breakup.  
deb


----------



## Addie

MA, I'm so sorry to hear this. Know that we're here for you.


----------



## corkyb

Mary Ann, I am so sorry to hear this.  I hope you have safe journey and take care of yourself and your children.  Hugs to you.


----------



## Barbiedull

I'm so sorry to hear that MaryAnn...  (I hadn't seen this when I posted on the pearls thread.)


----------



## NapCat (retired)

MA

That is not a "Thump".....that is a bloody "Crash"
Good Luck on your escape.....it will be a while, but hopefully this ends up being a good turning point in your life.


----------



## mlewis78

MAGreen just wanted to express my support for you and send best wishes and prayers for getting through all this and moving on.


----------



## MAGreen

Thank you all so much. I am doing better today...getting a lot of packing done. Due to the circumstances, I am actually able to deal pretty well. I know I was a good wife and I feel as though the man I loved never existed. In fact I want to have a shirt made that says "My soul mate was a figment of my imagination" It pretty much how I feel. My life has really been all about being a mother, so as long as I have my kids, I will be just fine. They are handling it well, my daughter is sad and wants to stay, but that is mostly because of her friends. They will miss daddy, but they will be in a safe loving home. 

I took a big hit, but that doesn't detract from anyone elses. I am a little wrapped up in my own drama, but I do have sympathy for all you. 

So when I get back to the states...who wants to have a big party?

ETA: Another upside: KB will be getting a great commission on all the baby items I am ordering from Amazon to replace what I have to leave behind! And I get new stuff for the baby!


----------



## NapCat (retired)

"Thumping" into day 15, of a three day job......sigh


----------



## loonlover

Backed up sewer line and it took about 5 hours for the plumber to get here.  He worked very hard and did get the line flowing again.  We will have to come up with the money to replace soon.  I felt sorry for the guy - he left here about 9:30 and still had two more calls to make tonight.


----------



## MrPLD

Waking up and realising I had botched up an international customer's order - which to fix, is going to cost me more than I made on the deal... AFTER I had specifically done a special deal for the customer :sigh:  No good deed


----------



## Andra

Backed-up lines at Wal-Mart.


----------



## caseyf6

I have one, that at least for now is very scary.  My dh has nearly 20 years in the Army, and due to some recent changes may have to retire at 20 years instead of the 22 for which we had planned. That's 4 months from now; we will go from two good paychecks to one good one and one that pays the mortgage.  We have a daughter heading to college, and we don't know when dh will find a replacement job.  He has been building his career towards a civilian job, but the whole reason we were planning on "22" had to do with needing experience in his current area.

We are both scared to pieces and hoping next week has better news.


----------



## Susan in VA

Finding out I need root canal surgery.  This week.  Oh, joy.


----------



## geoffthomas

Susan in VA said:


> Finding out I need root canal surgery. This week. Oh, joy.


Sorry to hear that - but at least it is not as scary as it used to be.
Just sayin.....


----------



## Susan in VA

geoffthomas said:


> Sorry to hear that - but at least it is not as scary as it used to be.


True! (Or so my doc tells me. I've never had it done before.)

It's more expensive now than it used to be, to make up for that...


----------



## Kia Zi Shiru

crappy sleep for just 4 to 5 hours to find out todays class is only 1 hour about why we need to do research for our writing. meh, wish I had stayed in. I do too much research, I should prob write more. LOL
And main thump is not being allowed to use indie or non-traditional traditional work for a short story task.


----------



## Andra

Susan in VA said:


> Finding out I need root canal surgery. This week. Oh, joy.


Get an endodontist to do it if you can. They are used to working in tiny areas and are much quicker than regular dentists at doing root canals. A big part of the ouch factor for me with root canals is that dentists claim my mouth is small and it's hard to work in it. The endo who did my last one was in and out before I knew it.


----------



## Susan in VA

Yep, thanks.  I have two appointments booked with an endodontist.  Then there'll be two more with my regular dentist for a crown.  All in the next three weeks or so...  sigh.

Looking on the bright(ish) side:  Better now, when it's relatively easy to schedule such things, than at some point in the future when I'd have to take time off from work for every appointment.


----------



## Alle Meine Entchen

my thump is croup.  Not me or my DD, but the 8 month old I'm baby sitting for the day.  He was dropped off by his dad @ 7:45am and he's screamed for almost 2 hrs straight.  I'm now trying to get him to take a nap (his dad "thinks" his nap time is 9:30am)


----------



## Syria Says... AKA Celia Can Read

Alle Meine Entchen said:


> my thump is croup. Not me or my DD, but the 8 month old I'm baby sitting for the day. He was dropped off by his dad @ 7:45am and he's screamed for almost 2 hrs straight. I'm now trying to get him to take a nap (his dad "thinks" his nap time is 9:30am)


WHAT?! 9:30 a.m.?! Has the child been up and about since like...I dunno... 4 a.m.?! That's ridiculous! I'm sorry for the yellings... Maybe bacon will help...? It'd help me right now...


----------



## 13500

Alle Meine Entchen said:


> my thump is croup. Not me or my DD, but the 8 month old I'm baby sitting for the day. He was dropped off by his dad @ 7:45am and he's screamed for almost 2 hrs straight. I'm now trying to get him to take a nap (his dad "thinks" his nap time is 9:30am)


Did you try running a hot shower and taking the baby into the bathroom to breathe the hot steam? Or, the other side of the coin, brining the baby out into the cold, depending on where you live.

That used to help my kids when they had croup.

It's really rough.


----------



## NapCat (retired)

No "thumps" today !!

Had an "Efficiency Attack" and accomplished soooo much...
Treating myself to a steak dinner to celebrate !


----------



## drenee

Learning a 24 year old man lost his life needlessly today, and watching the faces of the officers in our court that knew the men involved as the story developed. Heart wrenching.


----------



## telracs

it's official, we're not going to India this year, my friend can't get the time off.


----------



## loonlover

Sorry to hear that, Scarlet.  Maybe next year?


----------



## telracs

loonlover said:


> Sorry to hear that, Scarlet. Maybe next year?


hopefully.


----------



## kindlequeen

I'm a real estate agent.... my clients made an offer today on a house they loved and we didn't get it.  Second time in a week (with two different sets of clients).  

And whatever I have will not go away.... it's been two weeks since I've slept the whole night through.  This nasty cough keeps getting worse and I'm not looking forward to trying to get into urgent care tomorrow.  (It's pretty bad that my manager took one look at me this morning and asked me why I bothered getting out of bed.   )


----------



## NogDog

My brother, sister-in-law, and their twin nieces are visiting my parents for the weekend. (That's a "bump".) Neither niece is a dog person, and one is deathly afraid of them, which means I'll have to leave Noggin at home tomorrow when I head over to visit them. That's a "thump" because (a) I _know_ he could win them over to the dog side, and (b) it limits the time I can spend there, as with his weakness I don't want to leave him home alone too long. If he gets himself in the wrong position while lying down, he sometimes can't stand up without assistance, such as when he wants a drink of water (and his meds make him thirsty).


----------



## Susan in VA

Poor Noggin!  Could you take him along, and maybe leave him in a bedroom where the twins don't have to be around him?  That way you could go check on him frequently, at least.


----------



## telracs

Cobbie said:


> That's too bad. That would have been a great trip. Totally selfish on my part. I will miss out on your interesting blog.


well, instead you'll have to put up with travels in the National Parks.


----------



## NogDog

Susan in VA said:


> Poor Noggin! Could you take him along, and maybe leave him in a bedroom where the twins don't have to be around him? That way you could go check on him frequently, at least.


Apparently when they visit a friend's home where they close their dog up in another room, every time the really scared twin hears a noise, she's afraid the dog got out. So for the sake of family harmony and a 5-year-old's peace of mind, Noggin gets to stay home alone today.


----------



## Susan in VA

^^  Me too.  I understand about family harmony and scared five-year-olds, but in Noggin's current state of health, I wouldn't want to leave him alone either.


----------



## CaitLondon

JennaAnderson said:


> I've been dizzy for the last few days. Last winter I had some inner ear crap for months. I hope that problem is not coming back!
> 
> 
> 
> Jenna


Hey, Jenna. I have the same problem, down here in southern MO. I'm ok until I lay down and turn my head and then all the sloshy stuff makes me dizzy. With this warm weather, we're starting hayfever, more head stuff. I got some antiemetic off the shelf stuff via doc's instructions and it really helps. Cheap. Now I carry it with me all the time, esp when flying/traveling.You might ask your doc if it would be ok for you. Feel better.


----------



## B-Kay 1325

NogDog, how did Noggin do while you were away?  I hope he is OK.  I know how hard it is to leave them at home alone when they don't feel well, my boy (Murphy) has Valley Fever and when he was first diagnosed he was very weak and coughing and would just look at me for help.  He is doing much better now and I can only hope he stays that way.  Hang in there, we're all here for you and Noggin.


----------



## NogDog

Last night when I got home Noggin was waiting for me at the door. Tonight when I got home he was lying on his "bed" on the living room floor, and I had to help him stand up so we could go out to the kitchen and get his pills and some food and water. Probably not quite as cute as watching my nieces push my mother's wheel chair around the house.










PS: Don't tell Mom I posted this here, or she'll probably be embarrassed.


----------



## mlewis78

My thump was getting leg cramps 4 times during my swim early this evening.  It may have been a potassium defiency. . . worked during the day and didn't have lunch.  It happened with calf muscles (both legs at different times during the swim).  Didn't have much sleep last night and am not used starting work early in the morning.  Oh, and it was 21 degrees and windy (but very sunny) for the 20-minute walk Sunday morning.


----------



## 13500

NogDog, Glad Noggin was okay when you got home. That picture of your nieces giving your mom a "ride" reminds me of my oldest son who used to push my mom around in her wheelchair when he was little many years ago. Hope you enjoyed your time with your family.

Mlewis, sorry about those cramps. That really hurts.

T.L., totally hear you about the spat. It's the downside of working from home, to be sure.

Have a good day, everyone.

Karen


----------



## Annalog

My "brain" (Palm T3 pda) completely reset itself as I was charging it today. I am not sure how old my last backup is. I will find out when I get home.


----------



## Valmore Daniels

I have a slight fever today.


----------



## Alle Meine Entchen

My thump is a bit of a long one.  My aunt called near tears today all b/c of a phone call.  About 35ish years ago, she met a young man “Bob” (not his real name).  She became friends and when they lived in the same city, they hung out together (w/ their spouses).  My aunt’s marriage fell apart and she started working as a real estate agent to support herself and her 3 kids.  Around this time, Bob started getting aggressive w/ her (they were never romantically linked).  He even went so far as to leave a message on her machine telling her she was a horrible mother and person b/c she was working.  This was the final straw for my aunt and she told Bob she never wanted to speak or see him again.  

5 years ago Bob’s son (who, as far as I know never knew the dark side of his dad) moved into the same area as I to go to med school.  Since I bear a strong resemblance to my mom’s side (and he’s seen pics) he knew who I was.  I told my Aunt and she told me the above mentioned story.  When the son graduated from med school and prepared to move to his residency, Bob came to help.  Bob approached me for my aunt’s number, but I never give anyone’s number out w/out permission and I knew Aunt did not want to have contact w/ Bob.

It took Bob a year to track down my aunt.  Since my aunt needs her number to be out in the public to gain clients, she can’t change her number.  She was panicking and terrified that he would show up @ her house (in the past, he had the tendency to become semi violent if he didn’t get his way and he could care less about the consequences).  She was even thinking of confronting him @ his home, but I thankfully was able to talk her out of it.  I spent a good 10 mins explaining to Aunt that she could call her phone company and have his number blocked and even call the police and explain how the guy stalked her in the past and she was afraid he was going to start stalking her again.  I live in WV and she lives in UT, so there is no way I can get there if something happens.  She does have family nearby, but they are more than a little self-absorbed.  I’m grateful that her son still lives w/ her.  It bothers me to think about the terror in her voice when she was telling me that Bob had tracked her down.  That period of her life was horrible and that phone call is just dredging it all up for her.

Thanks for being patient and reading this.  This is really a big thump for me and my aunt


----------



## kindlequeen

I hate my medical provider.  I was refused an appointment in Urgent Care at 4 medical facilities today, I almost gave up until my best friend suggested the one she goes to and I was able to be seen.  Did the math and the DH and I have spent $42k on healthcare in the past 5 years since we joined Kaiser and I do not feel like my health is a priority.

I've been sick for three weeks now and I haven't slept more than 3 - 4 hours a night the entire time.  I finally was able to get some rest around 4am this morning but had an early day and I'm just now finishing up with work (I hope, the DH keeps surprising me with more).  I'm exhausted, drained and I start a new job tomorrow at 9am.  I'm not looking forward to it like I wish I was.


----------



## Carol (was Dara)

It's too early for thumps.


----------



## Sienna_98

Alle Meine Entchen said:


> My thump is a bit of a long one. My aunt called near tears today all b/c of a phone call. About 35ish years ago, she met a young man "Bob" (not his real name). She became friends and when they lived in the same city, they hung out together (w/ their spouses). My aunt's marriage fell apart and she started working as a real estate agent to support herself and her 3 kids. Around this time, Bob started getting aggressive w/ her (they were never romantically linked). He even went so far as to leave a message on her machine telling her she was a horrible mother and person b/c she was working. This was the final straw for my aunt and she told Bob she never wanted to speak or see him again.
> 
> 5 years ago Bob's son (who, as far as I know never knew the dark side of his dad) moved into the same area as I to go to med school. Since I bear a strong resemblance to my mom's side (and he's seen pics) he knew who I was. I told my Aunt and she told me the above mentioned story. When the son graduated from med school and prepared to move to his residency, Bob came to help. Bob approached me for my aunt's number, but I never give anyone's number out w/out permission and I knew Aunt did not want to have contact w/ Bob.
> 
> It took Bob a year to track down my aunt. Since my aunt needs her number to be out in the public to gain clients, she can't change her number. She was panicking and terrified that he would show up @ her house (in the past, he had the tendency to become semi violent if he didn't get his way and he could care less about the consequences). She was even thinking of confronting him @ his home, but I thankfully was able to talk her out of it. I spent a good 10 mins explaining to Aunt that she could call her phone company and have his number blocked and even call the police and explain how the guy stalked her in the past and she was afraid he was going to start stalking her again. I live in WV and she lives in UT, so there is no way I can get there if something happens. She does have family nearby, but they are more than a little self-absorbed. I'm grateful that her son still lives w/ her. It bothers me to think about the terror in her voice when she was telling me that Bob had tracked her down. That period of her life was horrible and that phone call is just dredging it all up for her.
> 
> Thanks for being patient and reading this. This is really a big thump for me and my aunt


What a horrible situation. Good thing you are able to at least provide some emotional support for you aunt (as well as the practical advice). Here's hoping Bob loses interest quickly.


----------



## NogDog

My mother was taken to the hospice facility at the hospital today, so they can try to reduce her pain. (She's been under hospice care at home for the last few weeks.) Dad thinks she might be able to come home again once they get things controlled -- I'm not quite so optimistic.


----------



## 13500

Some of these are really big thumps. I'm sending positive thoughts to all of you.

Alle, I'm so sorry about what is happening to your aunt. Very scary.

Kindlequeen and Valmore: Hope you are feeling better.

NogDog: I'll say a prayer for your mom.


----------



## Sienna_98

Very sorry to hear that Nog Dog.  Hospice is a wonderful service and I'm sure they're doing everything they can to get your mom comfortable.

A round of hugs for everyone!


----------



## drenee

Thoughts and prayers, Nog.
deb


----------



## Talia Jager

My abdominal ultrasound showed gallstones 
My endoscopy showed gastritis and stomach polyps 
Follow up with doctor is Monday.
And my baby girl is sick, she has a fever 
Never dull!


----------



## crebel

Some serious thumps here today.  You are each in my thoughts and prayers.  Hugs for all.


----------



## JFHilborne

My email account got hijacked and sent a bunch of spam to all my contacts, including my publisher and an agent I want to impress. Annoying, but nowhere near as big a thump as some of these. I'm sorry for all your thumps.


----------



## Annalog

{{{Hugs for all}}} So many serious thumps. Keeping you in my thoughts and hoping for the best.


----------



## caseyf6

Nogdog, huge hugs and prayers.  Hospice can be wonderful but I understand it's such a sobering step.

Alle, I don't know where in UT your aunt lives or I'd have googled a specific provider to her.  However, please have her look up a local victim advocacy group and see if she can meet with someone to discuss safety plans, etc.  Just having a plan in hand (should Bob come back into her life) can help give her the confidence she needs.

My thump came at the end of a bump...yay, dh may be coming home two days early!  Boo...his flight will land during a weekly assignment I have for work.  GEEZ.


----------



## loonlover

Thinking of you, NogDog.  It is not an easy time.


----------



## Andra

(((((Hugs))))) for everyone who is having major thumps.
Nog, sending prayers out to you and your family.


----------



## KindleGirl

Big thump for us...my mother-in-law was hospitalized a week ago with heart problems and some other issues of which they didn't know of yet. As the week has progressed and they dig deeper it appears they are checking her today for leukemia. I am so hoping that they find it is something else....she is the glue that holds my DH's family together and is such a sweet woman who would do anything for anyone.


----------



## R. M. Reed

Geez, mine seems triavial compared to some of these. I had a story rejected, one that I had a lot of hope for. Writing is my passion and obsession and a lot of people say they like what I write, but it doesn't translate into sales of any kind. I was glad to get my current day job, but the idea that I will never do anything more in life than drive a bus is not a happy one.


----------



## NogDog

KindleGirl said:


> Big thump for us...my mother-in-law was hospitalized a week ago with heart problems and some other issues of which they didn't know of yet. As the week has progressed and they dig deeper it appears they are checking her today for leukemia. I am so hoping that they find it is something else....she is the glue that holds my DH's family together and is such a sweet woman who would do anything for anyone.


Unfortunately, I know what you're going through. Best wishes to your MiL and family.

My minor thumps for today: I didn't sleep well (big surprise  ), it's rainy, and I have a headache.


----------



## KindleGirl

NogDog said:


> Unfortunately, I know what you're going through. Best wishes to your MiL and family.
> 
> My minor thumps for today: I didn't sleep well (big surprise  ), it's rainy, and I have a headache.


Sorry to hear about your mom. Hopefully they can get her pain under control and that she'll be able to return home. Best of luck to her and you. Hope your headache is better!


----------



## Kia Zi Shiru

*sending love and thoughts to everyone here*

My thump was seeing my boyfriend off to the train as he is returning home after spending the week here. I'll be able to see him again in about 10 weeks... Living and going to school in 2 different countries is hard but after a bit of a rough patch right after I moved it seems to be going strong. I love every moment I can have with him and I'm so lucky for technique these days. We spend about 2 to 4 hours on skype every evening.
But it doesn't make the dropping off at the station better...


----------



## NogDog

kiazishiru said:


> *sending love and thoughts to everyone here*
> 
> My thump was seeing my boyfriend off to the train as he is returning home after spending the week here. I'll be able to see him again in about 10 weeks... Living and going to school in 2 different countries is hard but after a bit of a rough patch right after I moved it seems to be going strong. I love every moment I can have with him and I'm so lucky for technique these days. We spend about 2 to 4 hours on every evening.
> But it doesn't make the dropping off at the station better...


Reminds me a bit of the daughter of one of my best friends. She got married last year to a man from Nova Scotia, while they were living in Delaware. She just got her PhD and is now working on a post-doc job in -- you guessed it -- Nova Scotia, while her hubby is still working on his degree in Delaware. Apparently they're getting a lot of use out of Skype these days.


----------



## tsilver

I got a haircut today and look like a plucked chicken.


----------



## NapCat (retired)

tsilver said:


> I got a haircut today and look like a plucked chicken.


Cluck cluck....


----------



## NapCat (retired)

Too cold and windy to do gardening today.....HAD to take a nap !!! sheesh


----------



## Vegas_Asian

i got fired today. last day isn't for a couple of weeks. EVERYONE at work is shocked. My co-worker said she wouldn't blame me if i walked out then and there at the beginning of my shift, but my co-workers would suffer for that. If i walked out it would have been a quit and I wouldn't be able to claim a layoff

a bump though: (i live with parents as i go to school) are giving me a allowance and paying for my gas.


----------



## Christopher Bunn

Hearing that a friend from childhood just got moved into hospice care. Dying from cancer with no more options left. Eh, well...what does one say? He's a devout christian (as I attempt to be as well), but even with the hope implicit in that, it's still more than difficult, particularly for his wife and his parents.


----------



## drenee

VA, so sorry to hear.  
deb


----------



## Vegas_Asian

drenee said:


> VA, so sorry to hear.
> deb


thanks. well its another step. I was more so upset my boss told me though an email and when I called her she told I didn't appreciate it....I got a "thats how i run my business". despite the fact I don't have much experience in the work place, i have never had a boss like that. i loved my customers, though


----------



## Syria Says... AKA Celia Can Read

Vegas_Asian said:


> i got fired today. last day isn't for a couple of weeks. EVERYONE at work is shocked. My co-worker said she wouldn't blame me if i walked out then and there at the beginning of my shift, but my co-workers would suffer for that. If i walked out it would have been a quit and I wouldn't be able to claim a layoff
> 
> a bump though: (i live with parents as i go to school) are giving me a allowance and paying for my gas.


At least your parents are helping you out... Sorry for the


Spoiler



jerk-hole


 boss...


----------



## caseyf6

Geez, Vegas_A, that is horrible!!  Glad your parents are so understanding but I've never heard of a boss that bad.

My bump is realizing today that, although I've been called for a "talk" several times about things I need to do better, or that I am doing wrong, I've never been pulled aside even once for a "good job".  I've been here for nearly 2 years.  Sigh.

Bigger bumps:  My Dad has had several skin cancers removed recently, all with scary names, and my stepmom goes in this week for breast results after a recent ultrasound and/or biopsy.


----------



## Brenda Carroll

Truck in shop.  Man say 'engine blown'.  I call tow-truck.  Truck over 100 mile away.  Man want $100 to say 'truck broke.'  Then man say 'Oh, sowwy, wrong truck.  Not know what wrong yet.' Then I cancel tow-truck and wait.  And wait.  And wait.


----------



## 13500

Christopher Bunn said:


> Hearing that a friend from childhood just got moved into hospice care. Dying from cancer with no more options left. Eh, well...what does one say? He's a devout christian (as I attempt to be as well), but even with the hope implicit in that, it's still more than difficult, particularly for his wife and his parents.


Sorry, Christopher. It is very difficult.

Vegas Asian:Sorry about your situation.


----------



## loonlover

Verdict from the podiatrist was surgery to clean around Achilles tendon after detachment, then reattach it.  Down time is 6 weeks in a cast using crutches, wheel chair, scooter as appropriate followed by a month in a boot.  Then a backless shoe for a few weeks after that until rehab is complete.  At the moment I'm considering surgery the first week of June.  Summer is slow at the arena and even though I might be able to work some things with a sitting position, there is the long distance from outside to my post.  I'll be looking at the schedule with my boss on Wednesday to determine the slowest period.  In the meantime, I'll be making use of the boot again to gain some relief from the pain.


----------



## crebel

loonlover said:


> Verdict from the podiatrist was surgery to clean around Achilles tendon after detachment, then reattach it. Down time is 6 weeks in a cast using crutches, wheel chair, scooter as appropriate followed by a month in a boot. Then a backless shoe for a few weeks after that until rehab is complete. At the moment I'm considering surgery the first week of June. Summer is slow at the arena and even though I might be able to work some things with a sitting position, there is the long distance from outside to my post. I'll be looking at the schedule with my boss on Wednesday to determine the slowest period. In the meantime, I'll be making use of the boot again to gain some relief from the pain.


Do you know how to have fun, or what?! Arm, eyes, foot, at least you are getting it all taken care of. II will be a most amazing nurse by the time you are done. I hope the boot provides you with some pain relief (or that the doc gave you some excellent medications) until you can get through surgery and rehab. Sending healing thoughts your way.


----------



## loonlover

Thanks for the healing thoughts.  II is worried that we have really started a precedent here.  Too many surgeries at a much younger age than ever expected.  Happy 60th birthday year to me!  I did some research online tonight and am definitely going back into the boot.


----------



## Kia Zi Shiru

patronizing lecture on how to write stories, short stories mainly.
last week was why and how to do research.
The worst thing are the childish voices, methaphors and overall patronizing way of doing these lectures...
we're at uni, not kindergarten.


----------



## Talia Jager

Need to have my gallbladder out


----------



## loonlover

tjager12 said:


> Need to have my gallbladder out


Sorry to hear that and hope the surgery goes well.

I saw the eye surgeon today who confirmed the need for cataract surgery. But, I have to wait until they call me to schedule the surgery. That will be some time within the next week. This is not a method of scheduling that I like very much. It is so much easier to do it face-to-face. I'm also concerned about how much longer this will delay the surgery since I wonder about the order in which patients are contacted (had a bad experience with an orthopedic clinic contact schedule). Hopefully, I get the call shortly and am able to schedule it for one of my preferred dates. I'm becoming a little curmudgeonly about how doctor's offices are currently being managed, but that is another subject altogether.


----------



## NapCat (retired)

Just finding out that it is Thursday and not Wednesday......glad I did not have any appointments !  Duh...........


----------



## kindlequeen

Sorry to see everyone else is having a rough time out there!  Loon - best wishes for a speedy recovery!  Same to you TJager!  Christopher, I'll keep your friend and his family in my thoughts!  Vegas... maybe this new opportunity will open a door to a job with a nice boss, you certainly deserve it!

My DH's business is falling apart 
My grandmother just had her 3rd surgery since Jan 3 on Tuesday, she wasn't looking too good yesterday
My mother didn't tell me about my Grandmother's surgery (until after I saw my Grandma and proceeded to tell me not to visit her an hour after I did)
My aunt is in town (my mother also didn't tell me), not sure how I feel about it, she's my father's sister and they haven't spoken in 13 years
DH is having a tough time all round    I'm trying to stay positive!


----------



## kindlequeen

....and the book I was thinking about buying (hadn't gotten around to the sample) just doubled in price!  

Petty, I know but this is the ONLY place I'll get sympathy for that one!


----------



## Talia Jager

loonlover said:


> Sorry to hear that and hope the surgery goes well.
> 
> I saw the eye surgeon today who confirmed the need for cataract surgery. But, I have to wait until they call me to schedule the surgery. That will be some time within the next week. This is not a method of scheduling that I like very much. It is so much easier to do it face-to-face. I'm also concerned about how much longer this will delay the surgery since I wonder about the order in which patients are contacted (had a bad experience with an orthopedic clinic contact schedule). Hopefully, I get the call shortly and am able to schedule it for one of my preferred dates. I'm becoming a little curmudgeonly about how doctor's offices are currently being managed, but that is another subject altogether.


Thanks. My mom just had cataract surgery in one eye and is having the other eye done in a couple of weeks. Hope yours goes smoothly.



kindlequeen said:


> Sorry to see everyone else is having a rough time out there! Loon - best wishes for a speedy recovery! Same to you TJager! Christopher, I'll keep your friend and his family in my thoughts! Vegas... maybe this new opportunity will open a door to a job with a nice boss, you certainly deserve it!
> 
> My DH's business is falling apart
> My grandmother just had her 3rd surgery since Jan 3 on Tuesday, she wasn't looking too good yesterday
> My mother didn't tell me about my Grandmother's surgery (until after I saw my Grandma and proceeded to tell me not to visit her an hour after I did)
> My aunt is in town (my mother also didn't tell me), not sure how I feel about it, she's my father's sister and they haven't spoken in 13 years
> DH is having a tough time all round  I'm trying to stay positive!


Thank you. Sorry to hear about all of your thumps. Hope things get better!


----------



## loonlover

tjager12 said:


> Thanks. My mom just had cataract surgery in one eye and is having the other eye done in a couple of weeks. Hope yours goes smoothly.


Thanks for the encouragement on the cataract surgery.

Keep us posted on your gallbladder surgery. We are a caring group around here.


----------



## Talia Jager

loonlover said:


> Thanks for the encouragement on the cataract surgery.
> 
> Keep us posted on your gallbladder surgery. We are a caring group around here.


For what it's worth, my mom said she loves how much she can see now  Things are brighter and have a lot more detail. That's why she's "rushing" to get the other eye done.

Thanks. I will. I have an appointment to see the general surgeon next week, so we'll go from there. Scheduling surgery, even minor ones, is hard with a working husband and 5 kids.


----------



## 13500

Please let us know when you are going into surgery, loonlover and tjager, so I can send positive thoughts your way. 

kindlequeen, sounds like you have a lot on your plate. Sorry you are getting piled upon.

Napcat, I mixed up my days last week and thought Wednesday was Tuesday--yikes!


----------



## NogDog

The day started out with me tearing up a bit this morning when Noggin couldn't stand up without my help. The afternoon ended with me managing not to cry until I was walking out the door of my parents' house after visiting Mom and helping her get situated in the hospital bed they had delivered today (with the help of my sister, aunt, and a very nice lady from the hospice service who really did all the real work).

I'm going to go eat too many cookies now.


----------



## geoffthomas

NogDog,
I share your pain over Noggin.
And please know that we all are pulling for your family.

Just sayin.....


----------



## crebel

Tough times NogDog.  Sending lots of virtual hugs your way.


----------



## Annalog

Virtual hugs and healing thoughts for those having surgeries.

More Virtual Hugs and healing thoughts for NogDog, your family, and Noggin. Ear scratches and belly rubs for Noggin. Thinking of you and your family.


----------



## kindlequeen

NogDog, Noggin is so so so luck to have you!  My heart goes out to both of you guys!

My grandma is still sick, hoping for the best.  All the lovely thoughts on here are always appreciated!

On the up side.... a business partner we thought betrayed us didn't (although it did affect a colleague negatively who didn't deserve it).... times are still rough for the business but not as bad as previously thought.


----------



## caseyf6

Nogdog, many virtual hugs and lots of prayers.  While what Noggin and your mother are going through are hard, I wonder if it might be even more difficult for you and other family members in the long run, as you are the caretakers.


----------



## Talia Jager

Thank you. I will keep y'all updated about my surgery. 
No thumps today. Yay!!!
T&Ps for you, Nogdog.


----------



## Sandpiper

Kind of an every day thump. I started this thread.










It was because of him. He's dead. I do have bumps in my life, but that death is an every day thump.


----------



## caseyf6

Hugs, Sandpiper.  There are some losses that just stay with us and ache each day.


----------



## julieannfelicity

I got a thump today  , my children's pediatrician's office called to say my youngest son's blood work came back with the lead levels high. A normal lead reading should be below 10 for a child under 6 and under 20 for an adult. His was at 22.

We bought a very old house in 2009, and my husband has been renovating it. Our apartment is lead-free (mostly wall-paper and we've tested it several times), but the upstairs apartment we found lead beneath a few paint layers on a set of french doors. My husband thought he vacuumed it enough, but obviously if my child's reading is so high (for the 2nd time in two years), the dust must have gotten downstairs somehow.

It's very scary, and very frustrating. Now they want me to take all 3 of my children to the hospital and have them tested for lead poisoning. If they all come back positive, we will have to leave our house until the lead is removed - a very expensive and time consuming process. 

Last year my youngest had a high reading, but when re-tested his levels were fine. I'm really hoping this will be the case for us again. My head is spinning ...


----------



## Alle Meine Entchen

julieannfelicity said:


> I got a thump today , my children's pediatrician's office called to say my youngest son's blood work came back with the lead levels high. A normal lead reading should be below 10 for a child under 6 and under 20 for an adult. His was at 22.
> 
> We bought a very old house in 2009, and my husband has been renovating it. Our apartment is lead-free (mostly wall-paper and we've tested it several times), but the upstairs apartment we found lead beneath a few paint layers on a set of french doors. My husband thought he vacuumed it enough, but obviously if my child's reading is so high (for the 2nd time in two years), the dust must have gotten downstairs somehow.
> 
> It's very scary, and very frustrating. Now they want me to take all 3 of my children to the hospital and have them tested for lead poisoning. If they all come back positive, we will have to leave our house until the lead is removed - a very expensive and time consuming process.
> 
> Last year my youngest had a high reading, but when re-tested his levels were fine. I'm really hoping this will be the case for us again. My head is spinning ...


we live in an old house w/ lead paint (a child who lived here previously tested high for lead) and we were told to clean the house w/ phospate containing dishwasher detergent (the powdered stuff). It neutralizes the lead. Also, you'll need to change the Heppa filter on your vacuum every so often. It's scary and it sucks, but this is what I do to keep my DD as safe as can be.


----------



## julieannfelicity

Alle Meine Entchen said:


> we live in an old house w/ lead paint (a child who lived here previously tested high for lead) and we were told to clean the house w/ phospate containing dishwasher detergent (the powdered stuff). It neutralizes the lead. Also, you'll need to change the Heppa filter on your vacuum every so often. It's scary and it sucks, but this is what I do to keep my DD as safe as can be.


Thank you for this info, Alle. Question for you, if you don't mind; do you mean wash the walls, floors, etc with that detergent? When we purchased the house we were told it was lead free and my husband tested around. It was only when he stripped the french doors upstairs that he realized it had a layer (or two) of lead paint. As far as we know there isn't lead paint anywhere else, with the exception now that our Dr. office suspects our water pipes may be lead. I know the majority of our pipes are now Pex (the copper pipes were stolen twice before the sale of the house went through, and the plumber replaced them all with Pex), so it may be the outside pipes to our house that might be lead.


----------



## NapCat (retired)

While it is wonderful that the Space Shuttle DISCOVERY is home safe at the end of an historically amazing career..........
............it is sad to know she will never fly again.


----------



## 13500

Hugs to you, sandpiper and Julie.


----------



## geoffthomas

Jeff Hepple's new book Antebellum is held up for a re-write caused by a time-line problem.  Phooey.


----------



## NapCat (retired)

We all lost a whole hour.............


----------



## Ann in Arlington

NapCat said:


> We all lost a whole hour.............


Yeah. . .but it was an hour of winter. . . .means spring comes that much sooner!


----------



## Vegas_Asian

Friend got fired. We both worked at the same place. Boss worked with her most her shift and did no mention this to her. Simply left her off the schedule which she had said is how u know u r fired. Boss left after posting schedule. (boss fired me over email)


----------



## telracs

geoffthomas said:


> Jeff Hepple's new book Antebellum is held up for a re-write caused by a time-line problem. Phooey.


sorry....


----------



## intinst

scarlet said:


> sorry....


...coulda just used your magic powers to fix it...


----------



## drenee

Vegas_Asian said:


> Friend got fired. We both worked at the same place. Boss worked with her most her shift and did no mention this to her. Simply left her off the schedule which she had said is how u know u r fired. Boss left after posting schedule. (boss fired me over email)


Your boss needs to learn some management skills.
deb


----------



## Carol (was Dara)

My thump came from the general direction of my nose. I've had a cold for a week and thought it was going away. Not so. I woke up this morning to find my nose all stuffy.


----------



## kindlequeen

Been needing a readjustment in my attitude so I sat down with the DH to watch the Secret.... about half way through he decides he MUST pay the bills right now.... so here's the deal - do we pay my student loan or our medical insurance?  (Can't afford both and it's not really a choice, the medical insurance goes unpaid because my student loan is attached to my grandmother's mortgage payment)

Major hit to my positivity attempt.  Still trying but I feel a little like a failure struggling so badly when I'm working three jobs and 60 hours a week.


----------



## Talia Jager

I'm going through a HUGE thump right now - I think. It's something I won't know the answer until later this week. I'm supposed to have my gallbladder out on Friday and this might even change that. My head is spinning. Then I found out the cancer my one uncle has is stage 4 and he has multiple areas of concern and my other uncle just got put on the heart transplant list. Just not good.


----------



## julieannfelicity

tjager12 said:


> I'm going through a HUGE thump right now - I think. It's something I won't know the answer until later this week. I'm supposed to have my gallbladder out on Friday and this might even change that. My head is spinning. Then I found out the cancer my one uncle has is stage 4 and he has multiple areas of concern and my other uncle just got put on the heart transplant list. Just not good.


I'm so sorry you and your family are going through all those health concerns.  If it's worth anything, I know a few people who've had their gallbladder taken out and after the few weeks of tightness/normal after surgery pain, they felt like brand new people. No more sicknesses, no more weeks doubled over in pain; they actually felt good. I'm sure you will too! Many thoughts for health to you and your family! <3


----------



## NogDog

tjager12 said:


> I'm going through a HUGE thump right now - I think. It's something I won't know the answer until later this week. I'm supposed to have my gallbladder out on Friday and this might even change that. My head is spinning. Then I found out the cancer my one uncle has is stage 4 and he has multiple areas of concern and my other uncle just got put on the heart transplant list. Just not good.


Sorry for all the problems hitting you at once, but as I can tell you from current personal experience, they _do_ seem to gang up on you like that.


----------



## Talia Jager

Thanks! I appreciate that. I might be able to offer more information soon, I just don't have my answers yet. Maybe later this week?


----------



## kindlequeen

Good luck Tjager- we're all rooting for you to come through this feeling healthy, happy and like a million bucks!

NogDog - I seriously can not visit this thread without thinking of Noggin.  I hope that adorable guy is doing well and keeping your spirits lifted in this difficult time for you.


----------



## NogDog

kindlequeen said:


> Good luck Tjager- we're all rooting for you to come through this feeling healthy, happy and like a million bucks!
> 
> NogDog - I seriously can not visit this thread without thinking of Noggin. I hope that adorable guy is doing well and keeping your spirits lifted in this difficult time for you.


Unfortunately, Noggin continues to weaken. In fact, when I got up this morning I found him lying beside/in a puddle of urine, as he apparently was unable to stand up to pee, let alone make it into my bedroom to let me know he needed to go out. *sigh*

Fortunately I got a new package of dog bath wipes on Saturday, but now I need to buy some more paper towel.


----------



## leslieray

NogDog said:


> Unfortunately, Noggin continues to weaken. In fact, when I got up this morning I found him lying beside/in a puddle of urine, as he apparently was unable to stand up to pee, let alone make it into my bedroom to let me know he needed to go out. *sigh*
> 
> Fortunately I got a new package of dog bath wipes on Saturday, but now I need to buy some more paper towel.


I'm so very sorry to hear that Nogdog is not doing well. As one who loves animals also, my heart truly goes out to you.


----------



## Susan in VA

NogDog said:


> Unfortunately, Noggin continues to weaken. In fact, when I got up this morning I found him lying beside/in a puddle of urine, as he apparently was unable to stand up to pee, let alone make it into my bedroom to let me know he needed to go out. *sigh*
> 
> Fortunately I got a new package of dog bath wipes on Saturday, but now I need to buy some more paper towel.


Oh no.... poor Noggin. Gentle ear rubs for him, and hugs to you at such a difficult time.

My thump: Pixie (avatar kitty) was in for dental work yesterday, and they found a lump in her side... biopsy results will be back in a week.


----------



## NogDog

Susan in VA said:


> Oh no.... poor Noggin. Gentle ear rubs for him, and hugs to you at such a difficult time.


Thanks.



> My thump: Pixie (avatar kitty) was in for dental work yesterday, and they found a lump in her side... biopsy results will be back in a week.


Argh...Noggin and I went through that agonizing wait a couple years ago. Hope it comes out benign like his.


----------



## Susan in VA

NogDog said:


> Argh...Noggin and I went through that agonizing wait a couple years ago. Hope it comes out benign like his.


Thanks!


----------



## geoffthomas

We luvs Pixie...just like we do Noggin.
KB needs them to be well.

Just sayin.....


----------



## Susan in VA

Awww. <sniff> Thanks, Geoff and Cobbie.


----------



## kindlequeen

Much love to Noggin and Pixie - thinking warm, fuzzy thoughts of wellness for them!  (And sanity for their humans, too!)

Not really any thumps today.... more like bumps.... finally!!!!


----------



## caseyf6

Much love to Noggin...poor pup.  How awful for both of you.

And hoping Pixie just has a little fatty deposit.


----------



## Alle Meine Entchen

a little thump:  took Gizmo (the wonder pug) to the vet to get shots and it cost $154.00.  She's 14lbs and stupid.  How can it cost that much for a stupid dog?

a big thump:  my mom had surgery to remove her thyroid and lymph nodes.  Went to the hospital to visit and went into her room (after spending 1/2 hr trying to find her room) and thought, "who is that old woman in my mom's room" then "holy crap, that's my mom".  She looked really bad.  I'm hoping that when we go to see her (either today or tomorrow) she'll look and act much better.


----------



## caseyf6

Hugs, Alle...  It's so hard the first time we see our parents and they look OLD.


----------



## 13500

Thinking of you all and sending positive thoughts your way.


----------



## Sandpiper

caseyf6 said:


> It's so hard the first time we see our parents and they look OLD.


It's even harder when they look in the mirror and are shocked to see their aged face and body. When my Mom was in the hospital at age 83, she said to me that she looked more like my grandmother than my mother (age-wise). She made it to age 89.


----------



## Talia Jager

Well... there's no easy way to put my thump. I had to postpone all the gallbladder stuff because I found out I was pregnant and miscarrying... again. Looking at the calendar, it seems impossible, but somehow it happened. We have 5 beautiful girls, so we are very blessed. Over the years, we've also had 5 miscarriages, this makes number 6. I often wonder if these are all our boys?? Even though this was a complete surprise, my heart still hurts. I have to wait until my HCG level gets back down to 0 and then I'll start thinking about the gallbladder thing again.


----------



## crebel

Hugs and healing thoughts for you, tjager12.


----------



## daveconifer

tjager12 said:


> Well... there's no easy way to put my thump. I had to postpone all the gallbladder stuff because I found out I was pregnant and miscarrying... again. Looking at the calendar, it seems impossible, but somehow it happened. We have 5 beautiful girls, so we are very blessed. Over the years, we've also had 5 miscarriages, this makes number 6. I often wonder if these are all our boys?? Even though this was a complete surprise, my heart still hurts. I have to wait until my HCG level gets back down to 0 and then I'll start thinking about the gallbladder thing again.


Sorry, TJager, I hope you feel better.

We had a couple of those and I think it hurts worse for the woman. At least you have your girls...


----------



## julieannfelicity

tjager12 my heart aches for you; I wish I could give you a hug, and a shoulder to lean on! *Virtual hugz and shoulder!*


----------



## telracs

it's raining, i'm fighting a cold (and losing) and the computer system at work is have a bad day.


----------



## Talia Jager

Thank you, I appreciate your kind words.
Talia


----------



## Annalog

Virtual hugs and healing thoughts.


----------



## 13500

tjager12 said:


> Well... there's no easy way to put my thump. I had to postpone all the gallbladder stuff because I found out I was pregnant and miscarrying... again. Looking at the calendar, it seems impossible, but somehow it happened. We have 5 beautiful girls, so we are very blessed. Over the years, we've also had 5 miscarriages, this makes number 6. I often wonder if these are all our boys?? Even though this was a complete surprise, my heart still hurts. I have to wait until my HCG level gets back down to 0 and then I'll start thinking about the gallbladder thing again.


So sorry.


----------



## loonlover

So sorry to hear this, Talia.

The thump at our house is that Intinst's mother is in the hospital with multiple issues.  We really don't know a lot yet.  Hopefully he is able to talk with his sister tomorrow and she will have additional information.


----------



## Talia Jager

Thank you all for your kind words. I'm not feeling all that well today 



loonlover said:


> The thump at our house is that Intinst's mother is in the hospital with multiple issues. We really don't know a lot yet. Hopefully he is able to talk with his sister tomorrow and she will have additional information.


Sorry to hear. Hope she's okay.


----------



## Holly A Hook

There's supposed to be an ice storm where I live tonight and I have a 40-mile drive to work in the morning.  They're saying we might get a third of an inch along with sleet and might get power outages and that driving will be dangerous or impossible.  

I just might conveniently have a really bad case of food poisoning tomorrow.  I know that's wrong, and I NEVER call in sick...but I'm not going to risk my life.  I'm experienced at driving in winter weather, but when it comes to ice, forget it.


----------



## intinst

loonlover said:


> So sorry to hear this, Talia.
> 
> The thump at our house is that Intinst's mother is in the hospital with multiple issues. We really don't know a lot yet. Hopefully he is able to talk with his sister tomorrow and she will have additional information.


The information I have from my sister is that Mom is doing better but still is very ill. She may have had a mild heart attack, at least the cardiologist said he would treat her as if she had one, but the symptoms may have been brought about by a kidney problem. The infection she also has will require a surgery to correct and will require another doctor. She is a 13 year survivor of colon cancer, so I know she is strong willed. Sis says that she is responding well to treatment, but still we have a long way to go.


----------



## NapCat (retired)

Been working on my taxes............sob, sob


----------



## Kia Zi Shiru

its beautiful outside and im sitting in class...


----------



## crebel

intinst said:


> The information I have from my sister is that Mom is doing better but still is very ill. She may have had a mild heart attack, at least the cardiologist said he would treat her as if she had one, but the symptoms may have been brought about by a kidney problem. The infection she also has will require a surgery to correct and will require another doctor. She is a 13 year survivor of colon cancer, so I know she is strong willed. Sis says that she is responding well to treatment, but still we have a long way to go.


Hugs for you and LL. Sending good thoughts for you and healing thoughts for your Mom.


----------



## bobavey

We're putting our house on the market and the cleanup and moving is killing me.


----------



## caseyf6

Hugs, Talia.  I am so sorry.

Intinst/Loonlover-- hope she makes a full recovery.


----------



## Talia Jager

Thank you.

Sending out thoughts to all those having a thump in their lives.


----------



## Tatiana

Nothing earth shaking but sad.  My 20 something college student DS's  girlfriend has decided that while it's NOT OK for him to interact with female friends, acquaintances, or even give a 10 minute ride to school to the sister of a female friend he grew up with, it IS OK for her to have, interact and enjoy the friendship of numerous male "best friends".  Said girlfriend says that their relationship has "changed."  DS is hurting.  This came out of left field as she's the young woman he was contemplating spending the rest of his life with.

I've been where he is, I remember his pain.  He's currently curled up in bed in the dark with his dog.  When our kids hurt, we hurt  too!


----------



## NogDog

Just found out my dad went to the ER today after collapsing at home, apparently due to low blood pressure. They gave him an IV and he's back home, possibly finally willing to start drinking more water like his doctor has been telling him to -- or not, he can be incredibly obstinate about the strangest things ("I don't _like_ water.") and probably isn't all that concerned about prolonging his life these days, in spite of the burden it puts on others. (My younger sister is staying with him right now.)


----------



## Kia Zi Shiru

Tatiana said:


> Nothing earth shaking but sad. My 20 something college student DS's girlfriend has decided that while it's NOT OK for him to interact with female friends, acquaintances, or even give a 10 minute ride to school to the sister of a female friend he grew up with, it IS OK for her to have, interact and enjoy the friendship of numerous male "best friends". Said girlfriend says that their relationship has "changed." DS is hurting. This came out of left field as she's the young woman he was contemplating spending the rest of his life with.
> 
> I've been where he is, I remember his pain. He's currently curled up in bed in the dark with his dog. When our kids hurt, we hurt  too!


My housemate is just like that. Apart from the fact that she barely has any male friends but she is bi, so I always tell her that the gender of the person she is hanging with wouldn't matter since she "goes for both" but she feels it is different from her boyfriend hanging with a couple of his (married) female friends.

I used to be like that, but found out later that I was right in being like that with that guy anyway... (nothing like finding out that the people that tell you in your face not to be paranoid are actually sleeping with your boyfriend).
But with my current boyfriend I know his female friends and I have no problem with it at all, even though one of them is actually his ex.

I think it largely depends on how faithful someone is (the ex that was cheating on me was really offended if I talked to other guys, even if they were gay) and how much self esteem they have (as is with my housemate).


----------



## ChadMck

Seeing my blog sales for the Kindle jump 50% and then fall 50% later in the day. It must of have been some glitch...and I thought I was on to something! lol


----------



## Talia Jager

Still not feeling too well.


----------



## NapCat (retired)

Did NOT get a really cool job I applied for.........blah !


----------



## Kia Zi Shiru

That sucks Napcat! *hugs*

I feel bummed because I get so tired of my housemate and one of her friends. They are either really hyper and happy when they talk to their boyfriends but constantly really down when their boyfriends are not around (because they actually have a life *gasp*) and in the process they are sabotaging their relationship.
Uni and the tv are their main lifes, apart from that it's just their boyfriends. And if they don't text back the minute they send a message they are down and depressed...
I'm getting so tired of this... If I give them ideas to do they shoot it down waying that they are not good enough to do that, even if it's something like beading or crocheting. The only thing that is both giving them self esteam and constantly breaking it are their boyfriends. And I'm getting tired of constantly hearing it.


----------



## *DrDLN* (dr.s.dhillon)

It will not stop raining and I am missing my walk for the 2nd day.  I need fresh air.


----------



## intinst

If we don't get some significant rain soon, the central part of Arkansas will be in an burn ban.


----------



## telracs

my kindle was stolen.  snatch and run on the subway.


----------



## corkyb

Oh my God, Scarlet.  I am so sorry.  Did you notify Amazon?  I think I read somewhere they can put some sort of freeze on it so it can't be registered.  Too bad they don't have tracking devices on them.  I would be so devastated if my Kindle went missing.


----------



## NapCat (retired)

scarlet said:


> my kindle was stolen. snatch and run on the subway.


There is a special Hell for Kindle-nappers !!


----------



## 13500

That stinks, Scarlet. 



kiazishiru said:


> I feel bummed because I get so tired of my housemate and one of her friends. They are either really hyper and happy when they talk to their boyfriends but constantly really down when their boyfriends are not around (because they actually have a life *gasp*) and in the process they are sabotaging their relationship.
> Uni and the tv are their main lifes, apart from that it's just their boyfriends. And if they don't text back the minute they send a message they are down and depressed...
> I'm getting so tired of this... If I give them ideas to do they shoot it down waying that they are not good enough to do that, even if it's something like beading or crocheting. The only thing that is both giving them self esteam and constantly breaking it are their boyfriends. And I'm getting tired of constantly hearing it.


This behavior gets really old, really fast. Tell them a woman's worth should never be determined by the presence or lack thereof of a man in her life. Besides, guys don't like clingy girls.


----------



## drenee

I'm so sorry, Scarlet.  That's terrible.  
deb


----------



## metal134

I was working on a 3,000 piece puzzle only to find that my douchebag cat pissed in the remaining pieces.


----------



## telracs

metal134 said:


> I was working on a 3,000 piece puzzle only to find that my douchebag cat p*ssed in the remaining pieces.


ah, uck....


----------



## Meredith Sinclair

scarlet said:


> my kindle was stolen. snatch and run on the subway.


  Sorry Scarlet... I hope they can't even USE it!


----------



## mlewis78

Oh, no!  Sorry, Scarlet.  How low is it for someone to do this?


----------



## metal134

scarlet said:


> ah, uck....


You're telling me. Imagine starting to sift through the pieces to find that.


----------



## Syria Says... AKA Celia Can Read

scarlet said:


> my kindle was stolen. snatch and run on the subway.


Ugh! I can't even imagine!


----------



## NapCat (retired)

metal134 said:


> I was working on a 3,000 piece puzzle only to find that my d**chebag cat p*ssed in the remaining pieces.


I am ashamed of my screen name due to "d**chebag cat's" behavior !!


----------



## NapCat (retired)

Been a bit down for a couple of days.....I absolutely refuse any "thumps" today !!


----------



## Syria Says... AKA Celia Can Read

NapCat said:


> Been a bit down for a couple of days.....I absolutely refuse any "thumps" today !!


Here, here! *raises glass of pretend tropical island adult beverage that's really only juice in a toast*


----------



## Alle Meine Entchen

This is my thump for yesterday.  I took DD to the dr b/c she's been coughing, hard, for a while.  On friday she either coughed so hard she threw up, or she coughed up some phlem.  Her regular dr wasn't there (last time I took DD to the dr, I found out her reg dr had a heart attack) so I saw the guy I saw last time.  He decided that DD might have a sinus infection and that he would perscribe her some antibiotics, but he felt the need to tell me it was for the sinus infection b/c, "we don't perscribe anitbiotics for colds".  Really?  Did you have to tell me something that simple?  I guess I just look stupid, or something.  He then goes on to tell me that I need to keep giving DD the medicine, even if she starts to act better.  Umm, yeah, I know that a lot of parents don't, but I'm going to follow the directions just so I don't have to take DD back to the dr.  Actually, when I next go, I'm going to change her dr (it's a practice w/ several drs, I like the nurse practioner, so I don't want to have to change the entire thing) if her reg dr is no longer practicing.  I guess this wouldn't have been so bad, but last time I saw this dr, he treated me like an idiot then, too.


----------



## caseyf6

Hugs, Alle.  I know WHY  he told you this stuff, but I imagine the WAY he told you probably made it worse.  Ugh.  Hope your liebling feels better soon.


----------



## EGranfors

This is so silly of me to take as a thump, considering the world.  I had my day all planned and then ended up waiting for the Rotorooter man.  Then hubby comes home, and after I clean up dog vomit, he says, "You should wash your hands."  Does he think I'm an IDIOT or a two-year old?  Since when has my hygiene been a problem?  This goes into my journal and will appear in a book some day.  Most thumps work that way!


----------



## caseyf6

I would have come back with "Really?  I thought I'd just wipe them on the bread I'm using for your toast."  I can be snide that way when having a "day".


----------



## *DrDLN* (dr.s.dhillon)

No thump. I am going to make it a wonderful day.


----------



## drenee

I don't feel good. Started with a weird headache this morning. I'm heading to bed hoping I feel better in the morning. 
deb


----------



## loonlover

Sorry to hear you aren't well.  Hope you feel better by morning.


----------



## NapCat (retired)

Thump-less !!


----------



## telracs

i should know better than to check tracking info.  attempted delivery of the kindle today.  but there's nobody here on Saturday to sign for it.  hopefully, the security guard will sign for it on Monday.


----------



## drenee

Oh Scarlet, huge thump.  So very sorry.  
deb


----------



## corkyb

I am sick.  MIne started with headache and went into fever, sore throat and now I feel like I might cough up a lung or two.


----------



## anguabell

Why did I look in the mirror at Sephora? Good grief. It must be the lighting.


----------



## NapCat (retired)

scarlet said:


> "...attempted delivery of the kindle today..."



HATE when that happens !!


----------



## *DrDLN* (dr.s.dhillon)

NapCat said:


> HATE when that happens !!


I am waiting for shipment too for the last week.


----------



## Sandpiper

NapCat said:


> Thump-less !!


Congratulations! Since? Still "thump-less" I hope.


----------



## Kia Zi Shiru

worshipping a corrected version of a corrected version and seeing all the mistakes in tense and speech layout I pointed her at still in there. I feel like I'm re-correcting everything I did last time... Did she even listen to what I said? >.< It's not even that it's things that can have different opinions on it. We have a guide how to lay out our speech and the constant change in tense is not called for in the piece.

I'm so glad I did this piece as last cause this would have greatly discouraged me from doing the other 3, which are reworked very well.


----------



## NogDog

Seeing Noggin getting weaker and picking at his food, and having a nagging worry that this Thursday's vet visit will do nothing to reassure me (or worse).


----------



## telracs

NogDog said:


> Seeing Noggin getting weaker and picking at his food, and having a nagging worry that this Thursday's vet visit will do nothing to reassure me (or worse).


[hug] and [earrub]


----------



## Kia Zi Shiru

I'm sorry to hear that NogDog.


One of my classmates told me to my face how she thought of me "It's good you got a lower grade as us. You are supposed to get lower grades because you are not English."
Which ofcourse made me realize why she has been so negative towards me since the start of the year. Glad I no longer have to work together with her after tomorrow. This is the same woman who tried to get me and 2 other group members in discredit by picking a fight in front of our tutor.


----------



## Annalog

NogDog, sending healing thoughts, virtual hugs and earrubs to you and Noggin.

Kiazishiru, is this also the same woman who did not apply previous corrections that you suggested? I'm sorry that you had to work with someone that kind of attutude.


----------



## Margaret

NogDog - I am sending healing thoughts Noggin's way.  I love how he looks in his Phillies gear!


----------



## Kia Zi Shiru

Annalog said:


> Kiazishiru, is this also the same woman who did not apply previous corrections that you suggested? I'm sorry that you had to work with someone that kind of attutude.


Not the same one but they are really close friends.
I am over all glad that a lot of my classmates find me being Dutch a fun thing but don't really see me as different...


----------



## Vegas_Asian

I had two speeches today. One I did on The Cove (the documentary) i didn't do so well I was too busy trying not to cry. now my prof has a new thing to add to his list of do's and don't's for his students. Its good to pick a topic you are passionate about...but so incredibily emotinal about.


----------



## 13500

Sorry about your thumps, everyone. [[Hugs]]


----------



## kindlequeen

I bombed a presentation I had to give to my mentor.... I'm usually really good at this part of my job and I just turned into a nervous mess

My friend is getting married in May and she's just informed us that we need to buy two pairs of shoes for the wedding.... I told her no.... preparing for the wrath of bridezilla....


----------



## Syria Says... AKA Celia Can Read

kindlequeen said:


> My friend is getting married in May and she's just informed us that we need to buy two pairs of shoes for the wedding.... I told her no.... preparing for the wrath of bridezilla....


Lemme guess, she's insisting that you buy two pairs because one is for the wedding and the other is for the reception so that you won't be uncomfortable in new shoes...except that they'll still be _new_ shoes...

At least, I _hope_ she was trying to help...?


----------



## EGranfors

We're going out of town and I had to put my two dogs into a kennel we have never used before.  They loved their old kennel, but it was booked (sudden change of plans by hubby--I would have booked it weeks ago).  So anyway, it makes me sad to hear my dogs crying when I leave them.  I am a little crazed about my dogs.


----------



## NapCat (retired)

Paying bills......


----------



## Elizabeth Black

Promo took _much_ longer than I expected, and now I'm too aggravated to write. Going to watch some _Top Gear_, drink a little sweet vermouth, and try to relax. Then _maybe_ I can get some writing done.


----------



## 13500

Doing taxes...much later than usual this year...oh well.


----------



## Sean Sweeney

Today has been the day from hell... started out gorgeous, a beautiful day for baseball. Coming home from Gardner, I shred the left rear tire. I elect not to change it on the highway, especially after what's happened lately. I get a tow to KMart after renewing AAA, but I can't get the tire off (I later find out I almost had the damn thing off)... thankfully, I have family nearby and I'm owed a bunch of favors. Then my car battery died. They gave me a jump. I just want to forget the whole blasted day.


----------



## Sandpiper

Car problems do = hell.


----------



## Alle Meine Entchen

This is for yesterday. I spent too much time in the sun while not feeling well. Get home w/ a raging migraine that isn't getting better. It's too late to take meds for it and I can't take meds since I'm preggers anyway. Laying on the couch w/ my arm over my eyes, DD thinks this is the perfect time to HIT ME W TOYS. DH (when he's done w/ working on the house) comes in and takes care of DD so she's not hitting me (seriously, I have a bruise on my arm from her). I end up


Spoiler



throwing up


 and I still feel kinda crappy today.

The bump of yesterday was that DH took really good care of me, put DD down for bedtime, cleaned up


Spoiler



vomit


 (which is totally true love) and didn't harass me like he sometimes does when I'm not feeling well.


----------



## corkyb

I've been sick for almost two weeks with flue, bronchitis, asthma, URI.  And I can't seem to shake the coughing and the congestion even though I am on an bronchial inhaler.  And the coughing give me a huge headache.  It's not taken up two full weekends and I have to go to Texas for my niece's wedding and needed that time to prepare.  Now it's going to be a mad rush and I won't get it all done.


----------



## NapCat (retired)

Spread the word !!

Sunday's are Thumpless !!


----------



## 13500

NapCat said:


> Spread the word !!
> 
> Sunday's are Thumpless !!


YAY!


----------



## Susan in VA

Elizabeth Black said:


> Promo took _much_ longer than I expected, and now I'm too aggravated to write. Going to watch some _Top Gear_, drink a little sweet vermouth, and try to relax. Then _maybe_ I can get some writing done.


A little Martini & Rossi red helps with many aggravations.... 

No serious thumps here, just feeling grouchy because my toe is broken and so I'm walking lopsided and that's making my back hurt and that's making every little chore take longer than I'd like... <grump>


----------



## Kia Zi Shiru

I had a small scratch on my toe from wearing my flipflops a couple of days ago and it was healing up nicely. WAS as it started itching a bit and I scratched it to a full blown bleeding scratch in the middle of the night... so it has to start over... UGH >.<


----------



## caseyf6

Small thumps, but I am sleepy and headachey today and there is too much to do (and I don't want to do any of it).


----------



## NapCat (retired)

caseyf6 said:


> Small thumps, but I am sleepy and headachey today and there is too much to do (and I don't want to do any of it).



Sounds like a nap is definitely in order !! Sweet dreams !


----------



## bnapier

I got a fairly warm review over at Red Adept. I was very anxious about this one but ended up blushing a bit while reading it. By far one of the most insightful and thought out reviews I've ever received.

http://redadeptreviews.com/?p=4922#more-4922


----------



## kindlequeen

someone in my house used bleach in the washing machine and didn't clean it out, i washed all of the dh's expensive black work clothes and we discovered his fave shirts got the worst of it!!!!!!

not happy!!!!!!!


----------



## 13500

kindlequeen said:


> someone in my house used bleach in the washing machine and didn't clean it out, i washed all of the dh's expensive black work clothes and we discovered his fave shirts got the worst of it!!!!!!
> 
> not happy!!!!!!!


OMG! That's terrible!


----------



## drenee

I have been trying on shorts.  They don't fit.    Errrr.
deb


----------



## EGranfors

My best friend of almost 40 years (we started as teachers together) is moving to Northern California this week, and we had our last lunch.  He's special and knows more about me than anyone else alive.  I will really be missing his support.


----------



## KathyBell

My MIL's war with cancer just lost a major battle with a doctor's visit today...in two months, it has spread to her lungs and liver. It has been only 10 months since the first small growths were found in her bowel. We don't expect she'll be seeing Christmas with the family this year.


----------



## drenee

Oh my gosh, KathyBell, I am so so sorry.  
deb


----------



## crebel

KathyBell, that is a pretty big thump.  I'm sorry.  Cherish the time you have.  I wish peace and strength for you and your family as you face the days ahead.


----------



## telracs

a friend of my niece's passed away.  30 years old. according to my sister, she'd been sick, but had not been diagnosed with anything.


----------



## julieannfelicity

drenee said:


> I have been trying on shorts. They don't fit. Errrr.
> deb


I feel your pain Drenee. I swear they shrink in the cold weather!



KathyBell said:


> My MIL's war with cancer just lost a major battle with a doctor's visit today...in two months, it has spread to her lungs and liver. It has been only 10 months since the first small growths were found in her bowel. We don't expect she'll be seeing Christmas with the family this year.


Kathy, I am so sorry to hear that.  My girlfriend is battling cancer also and there aren't any treatments (no trials either  ). My thoughts and prayers are with you and your family!  {{hugz}}


----------



## Alle Meine Entchen

My thump isn't nearly as serious as some of the others today, but it is a thump.  

Yesterday I had a migraine.  It was horendous and since I'm pg, I can't take what I would usually take.  This morning, I got up to help DH get to work early so he could drop my car off @ the dealers to fix it.  The car broke down not even 1/2 of the way to work and his parents had to come and pick him up and drop him off here, so he could get his car and go to work.  

Since I had to get up early, my morning sickness decided to kick in.  I spent a good portion of the morning (6am-8:30am) trying not to throw up and taking care of DD.  I really am not thrilled w/ morning sickness.  I could barely handle toast.


----------



## drenee

julieannfelicity said:


> I feel your pain Drenee. I swear they shrink in the cold weather!


My problem is that this is the first time I've ever grown out of my clothes. I've stayed right around the same weight for years. Now I've hit 50, and I've been working a different schedule, and eating differently as a result, and I've been putting on weight. And I don't like it!! It's not as much fun to clothes shop when you HAVE to. 
deb


----------



## 13500

Thinking of you, Kathy Bell and Julie Ann Felicity as you support your family and friends through cancer.   

Alle, I remember those morning sickness days and send you empathy and virtual saltiness crackers and warm Sprite.

Drenee, the same thing is happening to me this year. Rats.


----------



## geoffthomas

My thump is that so many here are "hurting".
I will be in prayer for all of you and your loved ones.


----------



## Annalog

{{{hugs}}} to those with thumps. Kathy Bell and Julie Ann Felicity, I also wish peace and strength for you and your loved ones in the days ahead.


----------



## Talia Jager

So sorry to all those with thumps  Lots of hugs going out to you. 
Mine's a small one today - had to have blood drawn  I HATE needles!!


----------



## KathyBell

Thanks everyone for the positive thoughts.  Peg's chemo and radiation therapy were unsuccessful, her surgery had major complications leading to a series of seven surgeries and months in the hospital, and all to find they didn't catch it in time. The family has been hard hit these past few years, but we're trying to make every day a good one for my MIL and FIL...shortly before her news, he had been diagnosed with a terminal illness with limited time (Vascular dementia after pacemaker surgery), so keeping chins up is hard for both of them.

I look at my pre-schoolers, and hope they do not wait too long to have children...if you think about it, one of the losses of waiting to have kids until 30s and 40s in each generation, is the connection between previous generations. My older two (12 and 13) have had the chance to know their grandparents really well, but my younger two will miss out on the loving relationships because of the limited time we have left being challenged with the illnesses. Trent's parents were in their thirties when they had him, then we were in our thirties having our youngest two. The law of averages doesn't give much time to spend together if each generation is 35 years apart! Food for thought. But, we've been blessed with many years together (I started dating Trent in 1987), and hope we might be lucky enough to have a few more with them.


----------



## Sandpiper

KathyBell, at least your four children do and will have each other.  I'm an only child of older parents.  Never liked that.  I remember my mother's parents.  They died while I was in my early 20s.  Have photos of me with my father's mother.  I don't remember her.  Have very vague memories of my father's father.


----------



## caseyf6

KathyBell said:


> I look at my pre-schoolers, and hope they do not wait too long to have children...if you think about it, one of the losses of waiting to have kids until 30s and 40s in each generation, is the connection between previous generations. My older two (12 and 13) have had the chance to know their grandparents really well, but my younger two will miss out on the loving relationships because of the limited time we have left being challenged with the illnesses. Trent's parents were in their thirties when they had him, then we were in our thirties having our youngest two. The law of averages doesn't give much time to spend together if each generation is 35 years apart! Food for thought. But, we've been blessed with many years together (I started dating Trent in 1987), and hope we might be lucky enough to have a few more with them.


I had never thought of this as being a huge advantage to our having had our kids when we were VERY young. Both girls, even though they're several years apart in age, have had a chance to get to know and love their grandparents and those relationships are very special to them. Thanks.  Sometimes it crosses my mind that we missed out on quite a bit that my peers got to experience, but this is something we were able to give our kids because of it.


----------



## intinst

Very minor bumps compared to others, we had a wind storm come through Friday morning at 2AM. Lots of damage in central Arkansas, and there were seven deaths. Got the power turned back on about 3:30 today. We are going through the freezer and seeing what might be saved if we cook it today. Glad that freezers and refrigerators are much better insulated than they used to be, we were able to save about a third of what was in them. Might be able to sleep better tonight than the last few.


----------



## Syria Says... AKA Celia Can Read

My danged ol' AC broke yesterday; then last night, my ceiling fan broke too. 

It was a horrible, stuffy night and I didn't get ANY sleep. *sigh*


----------



## Alle Meine Entchen

morning sickness.  It's a horrible horrible bump and I'm not happy about it.

DD (23 months) did help me, she tucked me in the couch w/ Raggedy Ann and a kiss before telling me "nite nite"


----------



## EGranfors

We buried my mom 10 years ago today.  My heart aches.


----------



## NapCat (retired)

Wrote (and mailed) THE check today.....IRS


----------



## 13500

EGranfors said:


> We buried my mom 10 years ago today. My heart aches.


It never goes away, does it? My mom has been gone for 14 years, and there is a hole in my heart that can never be filled.

((hugs))


----------



## Kia Zi Shiru

Not writing a chapter for the whole day and now trying to get it out before I go to bed... It's update monday not update Tuesday >.<


----------



## Alle Meine Entchen

this is a very minor thump.  When I'm preggers, I get migraines b/c of the hormones.  I can't take anything but tylenol otc b/c of the migraines and last time I was pg they gave me tylenol 3, which just made me sleep all the time and didn't do anything about the migraines. 

So I called the drs office today @ 9:30am to ask if there was anything they could perscribe me.  3:30pm they call me back and tell me they've called in a script for t3.  I ask if there is anything else b/c it's not going to work on me and the nurse kinda gives that "great a demanding patient" sigh and tells me she'll talk to the dr, but she doesn't think so and she'll call me back.  That was an hour ago.  I don't want to miss her call and I do have to go shopping (and want to do it all in one trip).  It's not a thump, but I am annoyed.


----------



## Andra

DH is stressed out about work and some personal stuff. I am trying to be supportive and understanding but I wish there was something I could do to help him. I'm frustrated and it's making it hard for me to stay in a good mood.


----------



## loonlover

It is going to be a long night of thunderstorms and tornado warnings.  So far, there has not been any confirmed injuries, just some trees down and some power outages.  It sounds like I will be moving to the hallway again shortly as the sirens are going off again.


----------



## NapCat (retired)

The look the doc gave me as she said "I see you gained that weight back....."


----------



## Susan in VA

NapCat said:


> The look the doc gave me as she said "I see you gained that weight back....."


I put off my annual checkup for two months so I didn't have to see that look.


----------



## caseyf6

Achy all over, almost like flu but no fever.  Thinking I really need to go to the doctor to figure out why I feel like this sometimes.  Also vaguely wondering if I'm a hypochondriac but more tired of aching.

Then my younger daughter has an ear that she can't hear out of and MIGHT have pink eye.

Good times...


----------



## kindlequeen

I offered to help a coworker gather info for an investment hes considering, something that I have a ton of experience with and he shot me down saying this is what we do.  Seriously?  I just heard you valuing it incorrectly and you have no access to comps!  Had to vent, my ego is hurt!


----------



## Mark Adair

Went to a friend's birthday party last night and my head has been thumping all day.


----------



## Susan in VA

Four weeks ago today I broke a toe. The podiatrist X-rayed it, said it was an uncomplicated fracture, there was no need to splint it, and it should be fine in 6-8 weeks. At four weeks, it's still swollen, and crooked. I can't wear shoes. Physical therapist (unrelated issue) advised me to see an orthopedist ASAP. So today I've found four area orthopedists who specialize in feet, and none of them has an appointment available for another three weeks, by which time it may be too late to do whatever they do (splint, presumably) to help it heal straight. <grump>


----------



## Jeff

Susan in VA said:


> Four weeks ago today I broke a toe. The podiatrist X-rayed it, said it was an uncomplicated fracture, there was no need to splint it, and it should be fine in 6-8 weeks. At four weeks, it's still swollen, and crooked. I can't wear shoes. Physical therapist (unrelated issue) advised me to see an orthopedist ASAP. So today I've found four area orthopedists who specialize in feet, and none of them has an appointment available for another three weeks, by which time it may be too late to do whatever they do (splint, presumably) to help it heal straight. <grump>


Oh no. What a pain in the


Spoiler



toe


. I'd advise a trip to a small town GP.


----------



## drenee

Sorry to hear, Susan.  
Jeff, you are so funny. 
deb


----------



## Annalog

Sorry to hear about your toe, Susan. Can your primary care physician or GP  get you an earlier appointment with one of the specialists? DH and I live in a small town and see a small town GP. Our GP has done that in the past with situations where he thought it best.


----------



## Tip10

St Louis and the entire Metro East area got thumped pretty badly last Tuesday night and then got seriously hammered last night.

Lambert airport took severe structural damage and many many many homes damaged and/or destroyed across the two state area.

Airport is officially closed "until further notice" -- they are talking at least early next week before they will even consider thinking about resuming flight ops and even then it'll probably be extremely limited service until they can clean-up and repair damages. Over 50% of all the windows at the airport were blown out, aircraft as large as 747's were physically moved on the tarmac by the storm. Windows on the tower were blown out.

So far no serious injuries, which, in looking at the damages involved is nothing short of miraculous.

Weather conditions are ripe for the same kind of thing to happen from now through Wednesday of next week.

Please remember those affected in your prayers.


----------



## metal134

I bought a new copy of the jigsaw puzzle my Damien of a cat wizzed in, got to almost exactly the same place and the little bastard did it AGAIN. I keep the door to that room closed; I don't even know how he got in there. So now I am trying for the THIRD time ($90 spent in order to do one little puzzle) and if he so much as peeks his head in this room, he better start running, because I will cave the little jerk's skull in if he steps foot in here.


----------



## intinst

What does he have against that pizzle puzzle?


----------



## rayhensley

Mine was having to eat brown rice. But whatever. 

At least it's still rice. 

Everyone here in Hawaii agrees, "No way am I eating meats without rice."


----------



## metal134

intinst said:


> What does he have against that pizzle puzzle?


He's just a butthole, plain and simple.


----------



## Vegas_Asian

I walked into the fly paper. My dad and bro had to remove it. Grr. Ouch


----------



## Angela

My thump began 2 weeks ago with my sweet fur baby of 11 years getting sick and having to go to the Pet Emergency Clinic. It thumped bigger on April 19 when he had to have emergency surgery to remove his spleen because of a mass, only to discover that his right kidney also had 2 tumors. The biggest thump of all came on Wednesday, April 20 when the vet called me at work to imform me that Harley was gone. My heart is still hurting.


----------



## NogDog

Angela said:


> My thump began 2 weeks ago with my sweet fur baby of 11 years getting sick and having to go to the Pet Emergency Clinic. It thumped bigger on April 19 when he had to have emergency surgery to remove his spleen because of a mass, only to discover that his right kidney also had 2 tumors. The biggest thump of all came on Wednesday, April 20 when the vet called me at work to imform me that Harley was gone. My heart is still hurting.


I share your grief: it sure can hurt to lose our furry friends.


----------



## Angela

Thanks NogDog.


----------



## Betsy the Quilter

So sorry, Angela!


Betsy


----------



## intinst

They do hold a place in our hearts, don't they? So sorry for your loss, Angela


----------



## Susan in VA

Annalog said:


> Sorry to hear about your toe, Susan. Can your primary care physician or GP get you an earlier appointment with one of the specialists? DH and I live in a small town and see a small town GP. Our GP has done that in the past with situations where he thought it best.


Thanks -- my primary care doc schedules appointments 4-6 weeks ahead, so that won't help in this case. I guess I have to wait.... though I may be calling the orthopedists back a few times to see if there have been any openings!


----------



## Susan in VA

Angela said:


> My thump began 2 weeks ago with my sweet fur baby of 11 years getting sick and having to go to the Pet Emergency Clinic. It thumped bigger on April 19 when he had to have emergency surgery to remove his spleen because of a mass, only to discover that his right kidney also had 2 tumors. The biggest thump of all came on Wednesday, April 20 when the vet called me at work to imform me that Harley was gone. My heart is still hurting.


I'm so sorry, Angela.


----------



## caseyf6

I'm so sorry, Angela.


----------



## *DrDLN* (dr.s.dhillon)

Sorry, Angela. Hope you're recovering some from this thump.


----------



## Andra

Angela,
I'm sorry for your loss.


----------



## Annalog

{{{Hugs Angela}}}


----------



## Annalog

Susan in VA said:


> Thanks -- my primary care doc schedules appointments 4-6 weeks ahead, so that won't help in this case. I guess I have to wait.... though I may be calling the orthopedists back a few times to see if there have been any openings!


My primary care doc (GP) has time slots, usually at beginning and end of the day, for unexpected urgent issues. I suspect it is the time he usually has set aside for paperwork.


----------



## Alle Meine Entchen

I have a migraine and can't take anything for it.  I've got an ob/gyn appt next week and I'll talk to him about something for my head (and maybe mention that his nurse isn't the most sympathetic woman I've ever talked to)


----------



## Angela

Thanks Betsy, intinst, Susan, Casey, Dr Din, Andra & Annalog. Each day gets better.

Migraines are the worst, Alle. Hope you can get some relief soon.


----------



## sheltiemom

Angela, so sorry about your fur baby.


----------



## Alle Meine Entchen

Angela said:


> Thanks Betsy, intinst, Susan, Casey, Dr Din, Andra & Annalog. Each day gets better.
> 
> *Migraines are the worst, Alle. Hope you can get some relief soon.*


It got better when DH came home and was able to keep DD from climbing all over me and kneeing me in the stomach and screaming in my ear. He even put her to bed for me, he's a good man


----------



## loonlover

We are currently under all of the weather alerts below.  It is hard to know which one to be the most concerned about.  So far, though, we still have power.  All I have seen is heavy rain and some pretty gusty straight line winds.  However, straight line winds are what caused our previous power outages.  At least all the trees that caused that problem have now been trimmed.  Intinst has called multiple times.  He stated they were in their "safe room".  I have seen a report that a tornado was sighted by a trained spotter about 8 miles down the interstate from our exit.  We are between 3 and 4 miles from the interstate.  I probably won't go to bed very early tonight.  

Tornado Watch,  Flash Flood Warning,  Flash Flood Watch,  Lake Wind Advisory (US Severe Weather)


----------



## Vegas_Asian

watching Restrepo with dad. Reliefed Dad is getting out of the service. His last deployment was to Afganistan half the time we didn't know where he was.


----------



## caseyf6

Vegas, tell him "thank you" for his service for me, and thank YOU. Too often people don't realize what we do as family members to support our military.  My husband will be retiring (relatively) soon but he has one more six-month deployment coming.


----------



## caseyf6

My thump for today is my older and younger dd being darn-near rude to my dh -- he's not a great conversationalist and he's just trying to TALK to them, and he gets bupkis.

UGH.


----------



## Kia Zi Shiru

My housemate who when she came back from the holidays accused me of eating her food... EWWWW... >.< We've been living together for almost a year, has she seen what I eat? Not the fake "health food" she eats, that is for sure.
And tonight I put the container at the street so they can pick them up and when the girls came back from going out they but it back at the side of the house. When I asked one of the girls they "Didn't see it at the street." Like hell they did, I put it there 30 minutes ago and no-one else passed by there, plus who would put someone elses container back next to the house.
And when I went to put it back at the street she asked "Is it container day tomorrow then?"  She has only lived here for 2 years...

GAH, I'd be so glad when they are gone in about 2 weeks, this is frustrating... They are 21, not 5...


----------



## Syria Says... AKA Celia Can Read

I sprained my ankle a couple of days ago... But, I noticed there's some swelling in my toes today... *worried face*


----------



## Alle Meine Entchen

dry heaving on the road this am while helping get DH out the door.  He notices and asks "did you just puke in the road?".  He may be getting a change in his breakfasts.  I don't know if I can handle that casserole smell anymore.


----------



## Angela

Alle Meine Entchen said:


> dry heaving on the road this am while helping get DH out the door. He notices and asks "did you just puke in the road?". He may be getting a change in his breakfasts. I don't know if I can handle that casserole smell anymore.


so sorry you are having such a rough time. hope you feel better soon!!


----------



## Jeff

Cobbie said:


> Adobe is offering a $20 rebate on their PhotoShop Elements 9. I bought it for that sole purpose. Good luck with that! I've spent a big chunk of my morning both online and on the phone trying to find out where I can find the rebate form. One CS rep. supposedly opened a case for me early this morning which hasn't shown up. I'm holding, AGAIN, as I type. I'm not sure it's worth it. But it's about that "principle" thing.


Is this it, Cobbie?

http://dvmug.org/blog/wp-content/uploads/2011/03/PSE9_ESD_rebate_ue.pdf


----------



## Jeff

Cobbie said:


> For future reference, where in the heck did you find it?


Umm. Well, I really hate giving my trade-secrets away - but, for you:



Spoiler



I searched Google for PhotoShop Elements 9 $20.00 rebate form.


----------



## bobavey

I thought I had my house sold, but it beginning to look like the buyer can't qualify. It's only taken a month to find this out. In the meantime my house has been off the market -- maybe could have found a buyer who could.


----------



## caseyf6

My head hurts, tomorrow is a late day, and Saturday we have an event.  Need a long vacation.


----------



## Kia Zi Shiru

My foot is not getting any better but I refure to wear army boots when the weather is this hot and flipflops don't always look nice.
a muscle on top of my foot hurts, I thought that I tied my sandal too tight but I had it looser today and still pain... Damn...


----------



## loonlover

I made sure I was home in plenty of time to meet the insurance adjuster.  She stated when we agreed upon the time that she would be here unless she got tied up.  Almost 3 hours after the scheduled time I get a phone call stating, yes, she got tied up and would not make it tonight.  I don't mind the fact that she didn't make it nearly as much as the fact that it took her almost 3 hours to let me know she wasn't coming.  If she had been at my house it would not have bothered me for her to let someone else know she wouldn't be able to keep the appointment with them.  I left work early, shut the dogs up and waited, and waited, and waited, not wanting to start anything until she had been here.  Then, of course, she wanted to try again tomorrow for the same time.  Sorry, tomorrow is the last major concert for a month.  I have to be there.

Now we are scheduled for Monday.  I'm not holding my breath, and yes, I know they have lots of damage to assess.


----------



## Susan in VA

A minor, kind of petty thump, compared to what so many are enduring:

Today was supposed to be DD's first-ever music recital -- they're learning to play recorders at school and 32 kids were supposed to have a one-hour recital this evening. It was planned and announced two months ago, including requiring the kids to wear black pants or skirts and white tops (these are third-graders).

As of 9 AM today, our county was under a tornado watch (not warning) until 3 PM. (The recital was supposed to start at 6.30 PM.) By two PM, we had bright sunshine, and only a tiny section of the large county still had the watch in effect. But because the rules have to be the same county-wide, the school board cancelled ALL after-school activities, and parents didn't find out until the kids got home between 4 and 5 this afternoon. So, 32 disappointed kids, dozens of parents who took off work early (DD's dad is working over 60 miles away this week and, for the one evening, drove back in rush hour to be there for her), and none of these families live anywhere_ close_ to the area under a watch _which in any event was due to expire at three PM!_

They do want to reschedule it.... but so far there have been several other events that were "postponed" and never happened...


----------



## Jeff

What a bummer.


----------



## kindlequeen

Was just informed that my friends bridal shower is this Sunday.... thanks for telling me!  I've told her that Sunday is a major work day for me and her response is "All my bridal events are on Sundays."  I'm just expected to take all these days off or she's gonna be mad?  After I explained to her that I can't make the Sunday events, I'm already taking the entire weekend off for her wedding, she posts on facebook about being grumpy and I know it's aimed at me.  I look back and think, "Well, I didn't make you take off 5 Mondays for my wedding!"  

I'm just frustrated because it feels like it's not a fun celebration of love but this rigid event that is never going to live up to her expectations, I want to be supportive but apparently I'm failing for trying to make a living.  I would stop by a drop a gift off but she lives two hours away.  I just don't know what to do!


----------



## Vegas_Asian

I used to go to the dog park three to four times a week. The park has it's regulars. Haven't been there in a couple of weeks with finals approaching. Found out one of the older regulars passed away on last week. Today I found out his dog passed away. Stress what too much for her. I have been going to the park for four years and he was the nicest person. Knew I wasn't comfy walking to the parking lot by myself, (i am the youngest regular) He would walk up with me or tell me when another regular was leaving. Bring plastic bottle for my dog who loved retrieving water bottles.


----------



## EGranfors

I had a really bad dream and I can't shake it off.  Feeling really low...even after exercise.  Maybe I'm just nervous--LA Festival of Books tomorrow.  I have to talk to people.


----------



## caseyf6

I'm so sorry, Vegas.


----------



## Kia Zi Shiru

essay is not clicking together in my mind... Gah I can't work like this...


----------



## NapCat (retired)

Space Shuttle *Endeavor*'s launch scrubbed for 48+ hours.....


----------



## Sandpiper

This was sad.  It really did put a damper on the day.  Walked out of my condo building this morning -- dead hummingbird on the sidewalk.  (Must have flown into big windows in condo entrance.)  I didn't even know we have hummingbirds in the area.  Very few I'm sure.  I picked it up in a kleenex.  Weighed nothing.  Really did put a damper on the day.  If a bird had to go, should have been a sparrow.

Just plain sad.


----------



## Kia Zi Shiru

Awwh, that is sad, hummingbirds are so amazing.


I knew that I would be taking a chance by putting my story in a critique cue this late but I hoped it would be in this week anyway, but after putting it in I found that it would come up next week, so AFTER I hand in my assignment. Ah well, too bad.


----------



## kindlequeen

forgot to put sunblock on my chest and back of my neck today.... i have a bib shaped sunburn.... it hurts.  plus i'm burnt around my hairline and part of my scalp.


----------



## NapCat (retired)

Have to go jump into a bureaucratic [size=20pt]red tape maze........yuk ![/size]


----------



## Susan in VA

Cobbie said:


> Send the cats.


----------



## NapCat (retired)

Susan in VA said:


>



That gets the "Giggle-of-the-Day award !!


----------



## drenee

Stomach virus.


----------



## leslieray

drenee said:


> Stomach virus.


Hope you feel better soon, Deb!!!


----------



## Vegas_Asian

I suck at gambling. Though I was at the slot machine. I should have stuck with what I know...BLACKJACK


----------



## drenee

Thank you, Leslie.  
Still feeling yucky today.  Went to work, tried to stay all day.  Did not work.
deb


----------



## geoffthomas

Deb,
Sorry to hear you are feeling so bad.
I too had the "bug" from Monday evening (don't ask), took Tuesday off, rocky Wednesday and finally better by mid-day today.
Hopefully you will not feel as bad for as long.

Just hopin.....


----------



## NapCat (retired)

Scarlet's Ice Cream Thread....sigh


----------



## bnapier

My novel The Masks of OUr Fathers cracked the top 100 in Kindle>Genre Fiction>Horror>Ghosts


----------



## Kia Zi Shiru

google locked me out of my account, was able to get in a bit later... but still scared the crap out of me


----------



## Harris Channing

Realized my daughter isn't a baby anymore.  She was checked out at a school function by an 'older man'.  She's in middle school, he's in high school.  When did she grow up?  Huh


----------



## EGranfors

A two-star review with no comments on goodreads.  grrrrrrrrr


----------



## Alle Meine Entchen

I didn't take my anti nausea pills last night, but decided I didn't need them.  This morning, I realized I was really really wrong.  I'm feeling better, but it was a really really not happy way to start the day.


----------



## Kia Zi Shiru

housemates took our router a couple of days early. this means no internet for two full weeks.


----------



## Vegas_Asian

i just deleted the wrong file from my flashdrive....I deleted my speech..outline, research, notes, ALL OF IT.


----------



## kindlequeen

Vegas, you poor thing!  Hope you're able to recover it!  Or at least put it all back together easily!  

Mine: a friend owns a beach house in Oregon and he's offered to let us use it for a few days.... the days he has free happen to be the exact time that my clients escrow is closing!  Haven't gotten out of town in forever!  At least 4 years....


----------



## Vegas_Asian

can't recover it, but I do have eight days to redo it all. I rescheduled my speech. Luckily i am good student and show up to every class. Prof let me move my date, which would have been tomorrow the tenth


----------



## Kia Zi Shiru

vegas, there are quite a couple of recovery programs out there. I have been able to retrieve work multiple times with them. even free programs work.


----------



## Vegas_Asian

any recommendations?


----------



## Kia Zi Shiru

not from the top of my head. sorry.
but try data recovery on google, you might find some stuff


----------



## Vegas_Asian

I ditched two classes to recover it!!! YAY! I don't have to search for all my reseach again


----------



## Syria Says... AKA Celia Can Read

Stupid and dumb and dumb and stupid agents who don't know how to write up a proper report and then we have to do it for them... Makes me awfully stabby...


----------



## drenee

Vegas_Asian said:


> I ditched two classes to recover it!!! YAY! I don't have to search for all my reseach again


Awesome news, VA.


----------



## Stefanswit

My car was gone when I got up this morning. Took quite a turn until I found my daughter's message on my phone. She left me this; Dad, you're probably wondering where your car is. Call me... 
Turns out she had an early call for a teaching supply job and her car was at a friend's house. Kids!


----------



## Vegas_Asian

Stefanswit said:


> My car was gone when I got up this morning. Took quite a turn until I found my daughter's message on my phone. She left me this; Dad, you're probably wondering where your car is. Call me...
> Turns out she had an early call for a teaching supply job and her car was at a friend's house. Kids!


That was quite a panic I bet.


----------



## NapCat (retired)

STOP JUMPING !! I'm getting motion sickness !!


----------



## Susan in VA

Here ya go.


----------



## intinst

Or you could try the escape button, but where's the fun in that?


----------



## Courtney Cantrell

My "thump" today was an unexpected diagnosis from my doctor. Nothing bad yet...just not _routine_, which was what I was expecting. So it kind of blindsided me.


----------



## julieannfelicity

I hope everything's ok, Courtney! 

My thump today is, I found a deer tick munching on my 3 year-old's shoulder this morning. Quite scary. The area's all red and swollen. I was able to get the teeth out, so that was a positive. The other, sort of, positive is, since my 10 year old has Lyme Disease (though treated, he'll have it the rest of his life) I'm familiar with the symptoms and can look out for them easily.

Gosh I hate bugs!


----------



## Kia Zi Shiru

hope yourlittle onewill be okay. i had lyme a couypleof years ago. was hell

thump is painfull feet from shopping all day.


----------



## *DrDLN* (dr.s.dhillon)

Waiting for pollen to disappear. So that I can walk without any sneeze.


----------



## kindlequeen

hell of a day at work.... attacked on all sides for defending myself and doing the right thing (and part of this involves being asked to break the law which i refuse).... worked about 60 hours this week and got **** on for not doing enough.... i just can't win.... on top of it all, i'm sick and literally functioning off theraflu

would like to curl up with my kindle but the book i started last night takes place in my hometown and it's totally inaccurate!  i can't win on any level.

"bump" i haven't fully cried.... yet

thank you for listening!!!!!!


----------



## Courtney Cantrell

julieannfelicity said:


> I hope everything's ok, Courtney!
> 
> My thump today is, I found a deer tick munching on my 3 year-old's shoulder this morning. Quite scary. The area's all red and swollen. I was able to get the teeth out, so that was a positive. The other, sort of, positive is, since my 10 year old has Lyme Disease (though treated, he'll have it the rest of his life) I'm familiar with the symptoms and can look out for them easily.
> 
> Gosh I hate bugs!


Thank you, julieannfelicity. I appreciate that. 

And I can sympathize about the Lyme disease. I had it 10 years ago. Haven't had any recurring symptoms, which is a blessing!


----------



## Vegas_Asian

Bestie and I were supposed to go to the movies and I was going to sleep over. Instead, we didn't go to the movies. She had a party. someone invited some high schoolers that they met today. I am not a partyer, (not the kind that involves drinking, all i have is my merlot) I am spending my Friday in the closet on my friend's balcony writing on my laptop. Everyone else is playing beerpong. I can't drive because I had the wine. what a friday. 

edit: 12:04am. I have company now. we are talking about what is going on inside.


----------



## Vegas_Asian

This is a rant in a way. Its one of those night that I know I will not be able to sleep until I get this out.

My idea of a party can include alcohol so long as the people handle themselves with decorum of some degree. Yes, I go to a hooka lounge (no spice) and go singing with friends, but nothing like the crazy college stuff. Living in the dorm, I never understood the appeal.

Tonight my best friend and i were supposed to go to the movies as we had planned weeks ago. I took care of my stuff at home and went over to her place. Change of plans, some old co-workers...some new co-workers were coming over for her along put aside housewarming. I was cool with it. My best friend and I have drank together, but it was leisurely. Not so much tonight. (as some of you know from when i was on chat).

things got loud (its an apartment). things got dramatic, most of the drama coming from the eldest (35yrs old). She ended up yelling on the phone at one of my friend's co-workers. people got stupid. Got sick of watching people acting the way they were. My best friend admitted to me she wasn't drunk, but she was acting like she was with the others. 

I posted in the "thump" thread I ended up sitting in the closet on the balcony on my laptop writing. Eventually I got company in the closet, my friends apologizing for their behavior.  Everyone joined me on the balcony when the older woman was yelling on the phone. (she was alone in the apartment for a bit) 

An hour later they were back at it again with the same behavior as before. I got sick of sitting outside and went into the bedroom. I sleep over my friend’s place so I took up Angry Birds on my iPod, lying across the bed. Two of the guys passed out in the room. One simply drifted off to sleep while I was chatting with him. The other walked in and fell face first on to the bed next to me.

Its almost three in the morning and I am writing this. My mom thought it was odd I was home. Before she was mad, because I didn’t answer my phone. (it was lost in the apartment most of the night.) I told her there was a change in plans, people came over, things got out of hand, and I didn’t want to be a part of it. All she says is why do you look like you are about to cry…She said this was nothing to cry over and just go to bed I work tomorrow (technically today at noon). Mom mentioned I drank last week with on Cinco de Mayo, but that was a margarita over dinner with my family. She didn’t understand why I join the rest, since I stayed most of the night. I thought she would be happy i decided to not take part and just come home.

When I think about it, my crying would be nonsense. I have so many things going through my mind. I feel offended and I feel. Honestly I can’t describe the other feelings.  All I know its going to be a while before I can talk to those friends. I honestly believe my best friend thinks I went home after noticing the angry texts my mom left me, not because of them. 

I know some of you may be thinking…Why I didn’t leave earlier? I did have some of the merlot (that I leave at my friend’s house) and a glass of something else at 8, when things were tame. I stayed until I knew for sure I was okay to leave on my own. Now I wished I called my dad when things got to the point I was sitting by myself on the balcony, but I didn’t feel like going inside to look for my phone. Not to mention I said I would sleep over. I felt that if something happend if I left, I would feel bad. I have been friends with this friend since jr. high. it been ten years and I never thought something like this would happen at her place.

PS: from the time that I started typing this, I haven't been at my phone. I just checked. My friend admits this have gotten out of hand tonight. Things got worse when I left.


----------



## Courtney Cantrell

Hey, Vegas,

I don't know you at all, so I hope it's okay for me to post my initial reaction to what you've written: Vegas, it is always, _always_ okay to leave a party that's gotten out of hand. It is _always_ okay to say, "Look, here's my boundary, and back there's where you crossed it. I'm out." It is _always_ okay to call someone to come pick you up. If something bad happened after you left, that is not your fault, and it is not your responsibility.

Good for you for getting out of an uncomfortable situation as soon as you felt like you could leave. No one should have put you in that position in the first place; and you did the right thing by not staying in that position.

I hope the rest of your weekend is calmer and more relaxed!


----------



## Remi Michaud

My fourteen month old son developed a seriously nasty diaper rash in record time. At 9am his bum was rosy. By 3pm it was angry red. By 7pm he was screaming in pain. Poor kid.

My four year old daughter, meanwhile, forgot how to listen. She was hellbent to spend the entire day on timeout. She's normally such a good girl too.

Made my day a little harder, but it was worse for my wife who turned 35 today.


----------



## Tippy

This weekend I am filling out my retirement papers.  September 2, 2011 will be my last day of work after 31 years of service.  I am planning some fun things to do, especially on September 6th!


----------



## Vegas_Asian

Courtney Cantrell said:


> Hey, Vegas,
> 
> I don't know you at all, so I hope it's okay for me to post my initial reaction to what you've written: Vegas, it is always, _always_ okay to leave a party that's gotten out of hand. It is _always_ okay to say, "Look, here's my boundary, and back there's where you crossed it. I'm out." It is _always_ okay to call someone to come pick you up. If something bad happened after you left, that is not your fault, and it is not your responsibility.
> 
> Good for you for getting out of an uncomfortable situation as soon as you felt like you could leave. No one should have put you in that position in the first place; and you did the right thing by not staying in that position.
> 
> I hope the rest of your weekend is calmer and more relaxed!


thanks. Tonight was better. Spent time with my big brother and a friend's bro (just back from his mission). I was still upset this morning when I woke up to go to work. The guy that passed out next to me on the bed came into my work and apologized for last night. Most of the people I know that were at the party last night ambushed me at my car when I was leaving work. They were sorry about all the drama. None of them really realized I was upset until I was loading up ALL my things (meant for the sleepover) into my car with the only other sober person at the party.

On a better note, my bro and I thought it would be best if I load the number for a local taxi service in my phone. So next time I don't have to wait to sober up to drive, even if it was some wine.


----------



## NapCat (retired)

Vegas_Asian said:


> "...load the number for a local taxi service in my phone..."


Sounds like you handled the entire "event" with great maturity !! Good for You !!


----------



## caseyf6

NapCat said:


> Sounds like you handled the entire "event" with great maturity !! Good for You !!


I agree with this and the previous comment-- it is okay to leave when your boundary has been crossed. Better to leave and be safe than stay and get painted with the same brush of "crazy".

Kindlequeen-- my work environment has grown increasingly toxic so I can sympathize. HUGS.


----------



## Courtney Cantrell

Vegas_Asian said:


> On a better note, my bro and I thought it would be best if I load the number for a local taxi service in my phone. So next time I don't have to wait to sober up to drive, even if it was some wine.


That sounds like an excellent way to handle that situation in the future. Glad the rest of your weekend has gone more smoothly.


----------



## kindlequeen

Thanks Casey!  I'm having another talk with the president of the company tomorrow.... fellow employees just don't get it, I've been put into a position that is very different than what I was hired for.  I was told today that I could "call" my position whatever I wanted but ultimately what's expected of me is the opposite of what I agreed to (and this comes from someone who was not involved in my hiring process).  This is a second job that was supposed to be flexible around my main job but now it's not so I might be forced to quit.  I hate quitting but I need to put myself first.  

The stress is getting to me.... so it could be healthy but I'll miss some learning opportunities I would have relished.

Vegas - sorry to see life is so tough but in all honesty, your stance when it comes to what's right and wrong, sticking up for what you believe in and trying to be there for your friend was inspiring.  Peer pressure sucks!


----------



## Andra

The TIVO freaked out last night before recording the season finale of Castle.
DH says that it looks like the hard drive may be going out.  Now that he's gotten me hooked on some TV shows, I have to agree that the TIVO is necessary, but I didn't want to replace this one now...


----------



## Tatiana

I've been sick for almost a week and dr. told me today it's bronchial pneumonia...again.


----------



## caseyf6

Kindlequeen, I can certainly relate to doing a job that doesn't translate well to the one you interviewed for.  :eyeroll:  It saps one's energy.


----------



## Brenda Carroll

Puglet chewed on a AAA battery last night and scared me witless and things that rhyme with witless.  A quick examination showed only a tiny puncture in the battery and a burn on her tongue, but wow! So she was moping around this morning with her curly tail down.  Went out and bought her a new squeaky toy.  Things are much better now.  Yep, she's spoiled. Hope everyone's days got better.  
@Tatiana: That's nothing to fool around with.  I spent 8 horrible days in the hospital with that a couple of years ago and finally had to have surgery.  Nasty stuff.  Hope you get to feeling better soon!


----------



## kindlequeen

Was told by the president to give the vice pres an ultimatum and stick up for myself.... will be able to attempt this tomorrow!  A contract I was working on got cancelled tonight.... a little sad but also curious how it will turn out in the end.  I am happy my home buyers are not overpaying (which they pretty much were).

The work environment is slightly toxic feeling and I couldn't stand being in the office so high hopes for my meeting to bring some positive changes!  (hopes are high, expectations are low)


----------



## NapCat (retired)

A  fun trip was cancelled at the very last moment.....drat !


----------



## Alle Meine Entchen

This will be a little long.  I hate driving.  When I was 15ish my brother got into a wreck that almost flipped us upside down in a ditch and it had a profound effect on me.  It took me until I was in my 20s to be able to keep my eyes open while the driver took the turn that we wrecked on.  Needless to say, I have panic attacks when I get behind the wheel and b/c of that, I didn't get my license until I was 30 (March of this year) and I only got it b/c DH kept bugging me (for my own good) to get it.  So driving scares me (I listen to music and sing along to distract me from my fears) and narrow windy country roads terrify me.  This is all background for my thump.

Last night was my book club night.  GPS could find the address and I drove by myself to the book club.  My gps took me to the middle of no where (narrow, windy hilly country road) w/ no cell phone reception and told me the address I wanted was a right turn off of the embankment (a very very long steep drop).  I spent 45 mins trying to find my book club all the while feeling panic rising.  Seeing a deer didn't help (afraid I was going to hit a deer) and getting passed b/c I refused to do the speed limit (55 mph on those roads? No way!).  Came home about an hour after I left and was a wreck.  I was almost in tears and just went to bed.  Thankfully, when I told DH what happened, he told me I had done the right thing by driving slow on roads I wasn't familiar w/ and coming home when I couldn't find the address.


----------



## Sandpiper

Andra said:


> The TIVO freaked out last night before recording the season finale of Castle.
> DH says that it looks like the hard drive may be going out. Now that he's gotten me hooked on some TV shows, I have to agree that the TIVO is necessary, but I didn't want to replace this one now...


How did your TiVo freak out? I've had TiVo since May '04. First four years I had TiVo Series II box. NO problems. Then upgraded TV, so upgraded to TiVo HD. After three and a half years it started freezing. Over a few months things got worse and worse and worse. Just week or so ago I exchanged for a refurb TiVo HD box. Had to transfer my lifetime service for a fee. It all cost me $360. I cannot now imagine TV without TiVo. And I have only OTA TV.


----------



## caseyf6

Oh, Alle, that stinks.  

My thump was asking about a dear, sweet, giving coworker because so many people were posting "hang in there" and "prayers!" on her Facebook.  She was diagnosed with breast cancer and had a bilateral mastectomy-- my heart just aches for her.  I am praying she will be okay.


----------



## ◄ Jess ►

My grandma ended up in the hospital today with a brain aneurism. The surgery to remove the clot went alright, so we'll find out tomorrow how she's doing. I'm glad it happened while I was in town and I was able to spend a fun evening with her a few nights ago, but I have to leave on Tuesday to go back to Chicago. Ah well.


----------



## 13500

Jessica Billings said:


> My grandma ended up in the hospital today with a brain aneurism. The surgery to remove the clot went alright, so we'll find out tomorrow how she's doing. I'm glad it happened while I was in town and I was able to spend a fun evening with her a few nights ago, but I have to leave on Tuesday to go back to Chicago. Ah well.


That's scary, Jessica. My grandfather had one many years back. Hope she is feeling better soon.


----------



## caseyf6

Hugs, Jessica! Glad you were able to be there and spend time with her before that happened.


----------



## Andra

Sandpiper said:


> How did your TiVo freak out? I've had TiVo since May '04. First four years I had TiVo Series II box. NO problems. Then upgraded TV, so upgraded to TiVo HD. After three and a half years it started freezing. Over a few months things got worse and worse and worse. Just week or so ago I exchanged for a refurb TiVo HD box. Had to transfer my lifetime service for a fee. It all cost me $360. I cannot now imagine TV without TiVo. And I have only OTA TV.


The hard drive goes out. DH has had a Tivo with lifetime service since they first started up and we have replaced hard drives over the years. I think this time he may actually replace the whole thing because they now have ones that record in a better quality.


----------



## Alle Meine Entchen

This is a minor thump compared to others.  Yesterday I give our pug a bath b/c she stinks.  I also put some cream on her hot spots and brush her (in for a penny, in for a pound, right?).  Today I pick her up and she still smells like 3 day old dead fish.  GRRR!


----------



## NapCat (retired)

"Rapture" fell through....now I have to pay my bills for June........sigh


----------



## Alle Meine Entchen

This is a little more serious than my previous thump.  I read a lot of fanfiction, esp Jane Austen.  One of my friends wrote a fairy tale Pride and Prejudice fanfiction, where she took them out of Regency England and placed them in medieval Scotland.  It was a fab story and I 1st read it around 2005 (on a forum where you had to join, be over 18, etc).  When the org forum went defunct, she posted it on another site (again, had to join the forum, be over 18 and this time, you had to search the site to find the password to get to another website where completed stories are posted).  It was great b/c, this is a wonderful story.

My friend (Amber) was told by another of her friends that she was reading some Twilight fanfiction when she came across something that sounded familiar.  She sent Amber a link to the story and lo and behold, it's her story.  The poster had lifted the entire story (including the author's note @ the beginning explaining what the story was) and changed the names from Darcy and Elizabeth to twilight names.  This is on the website fanfiction.net and what really makes me mad other than the plagerism is that the story is still up!  The poster when from 15 reviews to (last look) 88 and all but the org 15 are calls for her to take down the story that she didn't write.  I know @ least 5 people (including myself) who have reported the story and some have emailed fanfiction.net mods, but the story is still up.  I'm just sick that someone could steal another's story and pass it off as their own (btw, the poster would add her own "author" notes @ the end of the story and you can tell she didn't write any of it, it's a completely different voice).

My friend Amber is holding up as well as can be expected and she's really thankful she has such caring friends who are willing to crusade for her, but she wishes this wasn't happening.


----------



## Kia Zi Shiru

Happens a lot, other than informing FF dat it is plagiarised there is not much you can do.


----------



## NapCat (retired)

#**^&%@!! Post Office !!


----------



## Kia Zi Shiru

internet is being a pain in the back... gaaaah


----------



## spotsmom

Having to drag myself out of bed to go to work today after a week's vacation only to find that the boss has scheduled my performance review for 1 pm.  Hope I can stay awake.


----------



## crebel

Memorial Day will be especially poignant for us this year.  We received word late last night that one of our son's best friends since grade school and who we have thought of as our own was killed in action yesterday.  Rest in Peace Staff Sergeant Joseph Hamski, USAF.  We are grateful for your sacrifice.


----------



## 13500

crebel said:


> Memorial Day will be especially poignant for us this year. We received word late last night that one of our son's best friends since grade school and who we have thought of as our own was killed in action yesterday. Rest in Peace Staff Sergeant Joseph Hamski, USAF. We are grateful for your sacrifice.


So sorry for your family's loss.


----------



## NapCat (retired)

crebel said:


> Memorial Day will be especially poignant for us this year. We received word late last night that one of our son's best friends since grade school and who we have thought of as our own was killed in action yesterday. Rest in Peace Staff Sergeant Joseph Hamski, USAF. We are grateful for your sacrifice.


Sympathies & Prayers


----------



## Annalog

crebel said:


> Memorial Day will be especially poignant for us this year. We received word late last night that one of our son's best friends since grade school and who we have thought of as our own was killed in action yesterday. Rest in Peace Staff Sergeant Joseph Hamski, USAF. We are grateful for your sacrifice.


Chris, thinking of you, your family, and your son's best friend's family.


----------



## kindlequeen

First of all, thank you for sharing your thumps and helping me put mine in perspective, my condolences to those who are affected by the loss of your son's friend!

I need to vent though!  I'm in a wedding this weekend which is about 2-3 hours away from where I live.  I'm in the bridal party and I've been receiving messages like we're meeting at the hotel in Elk Grove at 10:30.... um, which hotel?  I'm assuming there's more than one.... can I at least get a name?  Another email from a separate person is asking for us to meet at the salon near In N Out.... now how the hell am I supposed to know what salon that is when I'm not from the area?  Seriously?  Come on people, is it really that hard to at least give a cross street or name?  This is beyond frustrating!


----------



## caseyf6

I am so sorry for your loss, Chris.  That is heart-breaking.  Memorial Day will never seem the same to you again.  

Kindlequeen, how did you get roped into this wedding??


----------



## caseyf6

Oh, and my thump...  My daughter's car has a lot of miles and it's been running pretty rough.  Now the check engine light is on-- the car would take more to fix it than it's worth.  UGH.  It's on the DNR list...she will need a car for college!!  We can't help her much with college but dang it we could at least have done the car.


----------



## crebel

Thanks for the hugs and sympathies everybody. 

DoD has confirmed Joe's death and it is being reported on national news now. I am thankful we are close enough to his family to have heard from them right away and not thru the media.  His mother is being a rock in her grief, telling all how many others were saved through his work (he was a demolitions expert). Memorial services are pending as we don't know how soon he will be returned to us.

My thanks to all who have served and sacrificed and to the families who shared that service and sacrifice.


----------



## caseyf6

My thump came today when the a/c condenser decided to stop working.  Miserable heat and humidity do not a happy Casey make.


----------



## Kia Zi Shiru

ofcourse, just as I'm going home my housemate tells me there is more drama to come with the girls that are supposed to leave... I don't need this...


----------



## kindlequeen

Wedding did not go as bad as I thought it would... did the dance, didn't fall, etc.  Until the morning after (yesterday morning) when the best man backed into my car!  Got the estimate today - $2600.... we'll see what happens!


----------



## Kia Zi Shiru

oooh, good luck with the car :/

Because of all the stress about the housemates and the stress about packing I've only slept up to 3 to 4 hours last night... I'm tired and just sick of it all, I want to be able to enjoy my holidays but up to now I haven't yet and I feel like I probably won't for a while longer... I'm so sick and tired of all this. They are 21 but they act like the girls who used to bully me back in primary school... Just so tired of this.


----------



## mom133d (aka Liz)

fraking prima donnas. There is a perfectly good flat screen monitor installed in the room. But no, its too small, so I have to wheel one in on a cart and ITS THE SAME DAMN MAKE AND MODEL!!!!!!!!! Hope they don't need sound because I don't have external speakers, but the one installed is connected to the room speakers....


----------



## Kia Zi Shiru

trains that are not riding... gaaaaaah


----------



## Alle Meine Entchen

yesterday was a not very good, bad day.  DD went histerical whenever I left the room, so had to stay in the living room all day.  I was hormonal and just wanted to cry all day.  DD got a toy stuck so all it would do was play it's music and it's still playing.  I had to put it on the back porch to not go even more crazy.  All and all, yesterday is stricken from the records.  It was just not fun.


----------



## 13500

Alle Meine Entchen said:


> yesterday was a not very good, bad day. DD went histerical whenever I left the room, so had to stay in the living room all day. I was hormonal and just wanted to cry all day. DD got a toy stuck so all it would do was play it's music and it's still playing. I had to put it on the back porch to not go even more crazy. All and all, yesterday is stricken from the records. It was just not fun.


I remember those days--you feel like you want to scream. I'm sorry. I hope today is better. The only piece of advice I can give you is that it is not a permanent state and, although it feels like this is never going to end, there actually comes a time when the kids get older and you can breathe again. It may be far off, but maybe the knowledge that it DOES happen eventually might help your mindset. It did for me. Good luck.

Karen


----------



## caseyf6

Out of ink (again).

600 color flyers got past me while we had ink and they have the wrong logo.

Making sticky label logos to compensate.  UGH.


----------



## Alle Meine Entchen

This weekend is one big thump for me. We went camping and I forgot to check the weather forecast (I had a migraine and was focused on getting to the campsite so I could take my meds) so I didn't pack anything for cold weather (it got down to mid 50s). Needless to say, DH and I froze while DD was covered w/ every spare bit of clothes we had packed. We went back to my parents (to return the 12 person tent) and I again got a migraine. I spent most of the day on my parent's couch. It was so bad, DH didn't want me to drive home (he was afraid it would impede my driving ability) and it was a good thing I didn't. I ended up


Spoiler



throwing up


 several times and spent the 1st part of sunday trying to make sure the food I had eaten would stay down.

Today also has a thump. DH won a camera lens off Ebay. He found out today that the lens made it to our city on the 28th, but has not made it to the carrier for some reason. I'm going to be waiting for a call tomorrow trying to find it for DH (once he gets it, I'm off the hook for all gift giving holidays)


----------



## momilp

A very good friend of mine has been diagnosed with cancer. She is a wonderful person, and the mother of four beautiful kids. I can't stop thinking of her, and her family.


----------



## Susan in VA

A whole pile of assorted minor thumps from the last week or so&#8230;.

Now that it's early June, it's pretty much clear that my Texas sage plants didn't survive the winter. Supposedly they're hardy in this zone, but I guess nobody told them.

Also under the heading of garden failures: DD started her first seeds (watermelon) this year; they came up to about four inches high and have just keeled over and died. Some kind of fungus, maybe? No big deal for a gardener, but she's really disappointed, and you want a kid's first "own" gardening experience to be a positive one.

And the outdoor hose leaks badly where it's attached to the house -- it's not a problem with the washer, the leak is elsewhere, and it may take replacing the faucet to fix it. Which, of course, I don't know how to do myself.

A few days ago the lock on my front door broke -- the deadbolt broke off while closed, and the door couldn't be opened. (I suppose it's lucky we were inside at the time.) Sooo&#8230; had to cancel all plans for the rest of the day and wait for a locksmith, at weekend rates <ouch>.

A couple of days ago, after months of making odd noises, my dishwater had a fatal stroke. The smell of something electrical burning is not pleasant in a kitchen. I haven't had time to consult Consumer Reports yet, but shopping for a new dishwasher is on my list for this week.

A week ago my email (AOL) had some sort of virus; it's gone now but I'm still mopping up the damage. (See here 
http://www.kboards.com/index.php/topic,70219.msg1135890.html#msg1135890
for more on this if you use AOL.)

The tenant adjacent to my office moved out a few months ago and the new one is having the space gutted and rebuilt. New walls, electrical work, plumbing, everything. This means I get to look forward to a summer of hammers, drills, electrical saws, and nail guns. Did I mention the walls are fairly thin?

And since I could only wear flip-flops for six weeks due to a broken toe, I couldn't walk any distance or do much in the way of exercise, and so I've put five pounds back on, after struggling to lose them earlier this year.

Okay, I'm done whining now. Thank you for listening.


----------



## Guest

I feel lucky. My only thump is that no one has bought my book in a couple of days.


----------



## kindlequeen

I just read Susan's post and I'm feeling a little better!  I got a new cell in April and didn't love it - used Best Buy's exchange policy to get a Nexus S. Nexus #1 had a bad battery, had to exchange it.  I've had #2 for a few weeks - it keeps freezing on me.  Yesterday I had to pull the battery because it froze, today I couldn't get it to find a signal and then it froze at dinner.  Went to Best Buy and got a replacement - hoping the third one is a charm!  Not super happy as it came right out of the new package with two scratches on the screen (  ) but they were already telling me it was against store policy to be doing an exchange in the first place and it needs to go in for "diagnostic testing" with the warranty I'm paying for!  

On the bright side, a gelaskins skin will cover the ugly scratches.... so I may just have to go shopping....


----------



## NapCat (retired)

It's "Thumpless Thunday" !!


----------



## NapCat (retired)

_108 degrees !!_


----------



## spotsmom

The thought of going to work tomorrow and entering endless entries into a computer.


----------



## Alle Meine Entchen

morning sickness is an ongoing thump, even though it's past time to be gone


edited b/c I have a zombie inside of me eating my brains!


----------



## ◄ Jess ►

Found out I didn't get a job today.  I had already gotten through 3 interviews and thought they went really well, so it was pretty disappointing. I was really excited for the position, too. I've never had trouble getting a job before, so I'm starting to feel like a huge failure since I've been out of school for over a month now. Oh well, hopefully something turns up soon.


----------



## R. M. Reed

No sales in almost two weeks, and now anyone who searches my real name on Amazon will see book covers that I wouldn't show to anyone under 30.


----------



## Gertie Kindle

Just the fact that it's 4:40am and I've been awake for over an hour. The same thing happened the night before and I nearly fell asleep at the library.


----------



## Ilyria Moon

Waking up with toothache. Well, gum ache. Or jaw ache. Or ear ache. Ah, well, it has to be better than recurring wisdom toothache; I just wish my mouth would hurry and heal. I feel a bit like my head's in a vice.


----------



## Vegas_Asian

Someone scammed my brother (with mental disabilities) out of several thousand dollars. It was a girl we grew up with

Sent from my Desire HD using Tapatalk


----------



## caseyf6

My thump could have been SO much worse that I feel like it should be a bump-- except it scared us all silly.  I'm having trouble letting it go.

We hit a deer last night.  Driving a long way home, there were TONS of deer.  We watched carefully, dh drove carefully, he was slowing down because we saw one cross and KNEW there was another one, but didn't manage to miss the second one.  UGH.  It should be a bump, because somehow (?) God must have really protected us because the only damage was to my license plate cover and a quick "tap" put the quarter panel back in line where it needed to be.  We hit it harder than that, there should be damage, but there isn't.  BLESSED.

Maybe the true thump is that I'm back home in Texas and I want to be back in Arizona.  108 sounds better there than the 98 we had here today with the godforsaken wind and the humidity.


----------



## drenee

Vegas_Asian said:


> Someone scammed my brother (with mental disabilities) out of several thousand dollars. It was a girl we grew up with
> 
> Sent from my Desire HD using Tapatalk


I hope your parents are going to make a call to the police and/or the prosecutor. 
deb


----------



## Vegas_Asian

We have yet to have our family meeting, but until then I don't know what is going on. since everyone works different schedules we are trying to figure things out. its sad someone that did know this to my brother knowing how nice he is and how he lacks the social skills to notice ques that would usually be an indicator to everyone else that something does line up. I just feel bad that I didn't tell my parents about it in the beginning. I accidently read his text messages when I ran his phone to him. It had been the messages that she started to ask him for 'help'. I told him he had on business to do this. How many people just pop up immunities your life after ten years and ask for money? Thinking he would take my advice I let it go. He usually would listen and he is to careful with his money. 

Now we have other things to worry about. He is saying thing like he doesn't like living wilh his disabilities, admits to having thoughts of hurting himself, and so forth. That's the issue my mom and I believe we need focus on first. 

Sent from my Desire HD using Tapatalk


----------



## drenee

VA, thinking of you and your family during this rough time with your brother.  
My sister is also handicapped and I completely understand your dilemma.  I try to let her be the adult she is and make her own decisions but I'm often worried and don't trust her.  Not in a mean way; just in a "I'm not sure she completely understands the consequences" way.  
Yesterday she informed me she had a boyfriend.  I asked her his name while I was bringing up the State Police sex offender website and typing in the name she gave me.  Thank goodness his name did not appear, and I did not tell her I checked him out.


----------



## caseyf6

VA, that sounds like an emergency to me...are you finding counseling for him?


----------



## julieannfelicity

Jessica Billings said:


> Found out I didn't get a job today.  I had already gotten through 3 interviews and thought they went really well, so it was pretty disappointing. I was really excited for the position, too. I've never had trouble getting a job before, so I'm starting to feel like a huge failure since I've been out of school for over a month now. Oh well, hopefully something turns up soon.


I'm so sorry to hear that Jess!  But know that there will be something out there for you! I've got my fingers crossed for you!


----------



## Alle Meine Entchen

yesterday my knees just burned and were achy.  I have no idea what I did to them to make them hurt like that.  I can't take Ibeprofin (sp?) or soak them in a nice hot bath, like I would like to.  On top of this, I'm loosing weight.  I'm 16 (almost 17 wks) preggers and I've lost around 15 lbs and am still loosing.  It's a good thing I'm "well padded" and can afford some weight lose.


----------



## R. M. Reed

Same thump as every day recently. I come home completely exhausted from working all night, delay going to bed just long enough to check sales on KDP...and look at the same numbers that have been there for two weeks or more. I was really hoping that KDP would allow me to leave the crappy job later this year, but it doesn't look likely.


----------



## NapCat (retired)

My 24-hour flu is now in its fourth day......sigh


----------



## NogDog

NapCat said:


> My 24-hour flu is now in its fourth day......sigh


Hmm...maybe an incorrect diagnosis?


----------



## Carol (was Dara)

I haven't had any thumps recently but maybe I shouldn't speak too soon. Mine's probably coming.


----------



## Andra

I got a speeding ticket yesterday.  I WAS speeding, but I was doing 44 in a 40mph zone.  The officer says that I was doing 50.  But I have a lead foot and a car with lots of horsies so I use the cruise control.  It was set at 44, so I can see that maybe I was doing 45 but not 50.
...sigh...
Now I'm wondering if he picked me out since I have a red sports car.
I shouldn't complain though.  The last time I got a speeding ticket was over 20 years ago!


----------



## spotsmom

Andra, I would sure go to court with a 44 mph in a 40 zone.  Judge may throw that one out.  Speedometers aren't always correct...


----------



## Andra

spotsmom said:


> Andra, I would sure go to court with a 44 mph in a 40 zone. Judge may throw that one out. Speedometers aren't always correct...


I'm definitely going to explore all of my options on this one.
And it's a good thing that I didn't look at the ticket too closely when he gave it to me. He has the color of my car wrong. It's listed as maroon and it's actually Red Jewel. Why does it make a difference? (Here's some fightin' words) I am NOT driving an Aggie car!!!


----------



## geoffthomas

Andra said:


> I got a speeding ticket yesterday. I WAS speeding, but I was doing 44 in a 40mph zone. The officer says that I was doing 50. But I have a lead foot and a car with lots of horsies so I use the cruise control. It was set at 44, so I can see that maybe I was doing 45 but not 50.
> ...sigh...
> Now I'm wondering if he picked me out since I have a red sports car.
> I shouldn't complain though. The last time I got a speeding ticket was over 20 years ago!


While I hear that you cannot complain, I would observe that I have read that red porsches get lots of tickets. Partly because their drivers feel the need for speed. But also partly because the officers of the law see red posche and immediately see speeding without looking at their measuring devices. Insurance rates are higher for such vehicles for this reason.

Just sayin......


----------



## R. M. Reed

Same thump as last time, but what the heck, it's my only day in the week in which I don't work during any of the 24 hours, so I can't get too worried about anything.


----------



## spotsmom

Andra said:


> I am NOT driving an Aggie car!!!


Good for you!


----------



## gatehouseauthor

My thumps:
Visit to the ophthalmologist today to get yet another injection in my eye.  This is getting old.

By far the harder thump, though... my sister, 43 years old, was just told she had a previously undiagnosed heart condition called ALCAPA.  Her whole life until now, she thought she had a simple heart murmur.  She is scheduled for open heart surgery tomorrow.  Even worse, it's all happened so fast that I can't be there for family support.


----------



## Andra

I'm having a strange week - glad it's almost over.

[rant on]
Now I am fighting with Dell over the cracked LCD on my Streak phone. It was fine. I put it in my purse. I took it out. The LCD has a crack in it. Dell says that is not warranty. I say that I didn't do anything to it - it just cracked. I paid full price for it when it first came out so I've had it since the middle of last August. They will replace it for $250 which seems high to me since the blasted phone was in the $5-600 range when I got it.
And I'm halfway through a 2-year contract so I'm not sure that AT&T will do anything either.
[rant off]


----------



## *Sandy Harper*

spotsmom said:


> Andra, I would sure go to court with a 44 mph in a 40 zone. Judge may throw that one out. Speedometers aren't always correct...


They do even if it is within 10 miles. I thought it is normal to have 5 miles range.

I have at least 5 mile difference in speedometers of my 2 cars. I know for sure because I have checked it using GPS.


----------



## spotsmom

Having one tire on my AWD car go bad, and finding out I have to buy FOUR new tires.


----------



## R. M. Reed

It has been a thump week, since my mother passed away. We expected it, she was 87 and in a nursing home, but when I got the call from my brother while driving my bus at 1:30 am, it hit hard.


----------



## julieannfelicity

R. Reed said:


> It has been a thump week, since my mother passed away. We expected it, she was 87 and in a nursing home, but when I got the call from my brother while driving my bus at 1:30 am, it hit hard.


Oh-no, Robin! I'm so sorry!   {{HUGZ}}


----------



## loonlover

I'm so sorry, Robin.


----------



## crebel

Robin, I am so sorry.  Expected doesn't make it any easier.  Hugs and prayers for you and your family.


----------



## NapCat (retired)

Robin;

Condolences and Prayers from all of us at the Lighthouse Ranch

Walter


----------



## Tatiana

I found out today that my best  and dearest friend is moving out of state (about 1500 miles away) in six weeks.  In fact, six weeks today and she'll be gone.  I should be happy for her as she'll be moving close to family and her new grandchild but today I'm just feeling selfish and unhappy.  Hopefully, in a few days I'll be over my selfishness and be happy for her.


----------



## Syria Says... AKA Celia Can Read

Robin, you're in my thoughts and prayers... I'm so sorry for your loss.


----------



## Annalog

{{{{Hugs for Robin and family}}}}


----------



## caseyf6

Oh, no, Robin.    Even if you expect it, there is still a finality and a need to grieve.


----------



## BarbraAnnino

Had all three Danes in the car to go for a romp when it broke down at the store. Hubby is out of town and so was our neighbor. Luckily, a nice man gave me a jump and I didn't have to walk them home one at a time. I was a little panicked because I was afraid it would get hot, but it was a breezy 73, so I went straight home where it promptly died again. 

((Robin, big hug to you))


----------



## Alle Meine Entchen

The nurses @ my drs office, once again, did not call in a perscription for me. Luckily, it's not something I need (like w/ the anti nausea) it's just the migraine meds I can take while I'm preggers. The whole thing that ticks me off is these nurses don't call in the meds and when I call to ask them to call in a med that the dr and I have already discussed, they tell me I don't need it, why don't you do a b or c instead. I get really irraitated when I have to call for the tylenol 3 (above mentioned migraine med) and they tell me to just drink more water. It'll go away if I just drink more water. Umm, I'm supposed to drink 1 gal of water a day. Do you want me to float down the river? The next time I see my dr (beginning of next month), I'm going to have to mention this. I like him, but his nurses are horrible.


----------



## gatehouseauthor

This is an extension of my previous "thump" post from a while back... my sister's surgery was re-scheduled.  Tomorrow she goes in for open heart surgery to correct a birth defect that went undetected for most of her life.  The majority of children born with this defect don't live to adulthood... has to make me believe my sister, at 43, is strong and can get through this.  She's survived something that the doctors are telling her should have killed her in her pre-teens... she's strong enough to make it through this.

Strangely, but it makes sense if you think about it, she's having the surgery at Riley's Children's Hospital.  Stands to reason... the patients most often undergoing this surgery are children, so the doctors most experienced with it are at Riley's.


----------



## Guest

Book sales!


----------



## drenee

E.H.J., thinking of your sister.  Please keep us posted.  We have a prayer thread in the Book Klub forum if you would be inclined to share there.
deb


----------



## NapCat (retired)

It's "Thumpless Thunday" !!


----------



## drenee

Yay for you, Nap.  No thumps.

My thump is minor, but irritating.  I started having a problem with my left eye a few days ago.  Went to the eye doctor, which is a long story itself, and I was sent to an opthamologist, who prescribed drops.  Steroid drops I believe.  They were expensive.  Today my eye is not feeling any better.  As previously stated, irritating.
deb


----------



## gatehouseauthor

gatehouseauthor said:


> This is an extension of my previous "thump" post from a while back... my sister's surgery was re-scheduled. Tomorrow she goes in for open heart surgery to correct a birth defect that went undetected for most of her life. The majority of children born with this defect don't live to adulthood... has to make me believe my sister, at 43, is strong and can get through this. She's survived something that the doctors are telling her should have killed her in her pre-teens... she's strong enough to make it through this.
> 
> Strangely, but it makes sense if you think about it, she's having the surgery at Riley's Children's Hospital. Stands to reason... the patients most often undergoing this surgery are children, so the doctors most experienced with it are at Riley's.


Surgery went well, my sister is awake and coherent and the prognosis is good. Still in the ICU, but should be transferred to a room in a few days, and a few days later heading home.


----------



## anne_holly

The heat. Oh man, the heat.

I thought you have to at least murder someone to be this hot. 



(Originally posted this in the wrong thread - because it seems I can no longer tell the different between bumps and thumps.)


----------



## corkyb

anne_holly said:


> The heat. Oh man, the heat.
> 
> I thought you have to at least murder someone to be this hot.
> 
> And you're in Canada? Oh my. You don't know heat. YOu can't possibly know heat in Canada. But it is awful out. That's my thump too and I'm in NENY
> 
> (Originally posted this in the wrong thread - because it seems I can no longer tell the different between bumps and thumps.)


----------



## anne_holly

It's to be 115*F here on Thursday with the heat index. If that's not real heat, I really don't want to know what is!

(You're right, though - I am far too Canadian to handle this!)


----------



## corkyb

I know, it's us northerners that can't stand the heat.  Where in Canada are you?  We're only going to 100 degrees F this week and I'm in Albany, NY.  But you are right, I just can't imagine 115 degrees.  And I don't have central air.  THUMP.


----------



## anne_holly

corkyb said:


> I know, it's us northerners that can't stand the heat. Where in Canada are you? We're only going to 100 degrees F this week and I'm in Albany, NY. But you are right, I just can't imagine 115 degrees. And I don't have central air. THUMP.


I'm in southwest Ontario. We've been around 100 (90s to about 105) for a few days now, but when I saw that 115 I almost fainted. We need rain so badly!

I don't have a/c, either. I am very near rejecting my anti-a/c stance... Not quite.


----------



## drenee

E.H., how is your sister doing?  
deb


----------



## loonlover

My foot is swollen and red this morning.  Off to call the doctor's office.


----------



## drenee

LL, I'm sorry.  Hope everything is okay and there's no setback.  

My thump is I had a transcript in my work bag to take to court for an important case today.  When the decision was made that I would be better to take today off (after Tuesday's medical procedure) I completely forgot about it.  So I have spent the morning trying to email the darn thing, and they had to hold up court waiting on it, and I kept getting message failure notices, and my email (Yahoo) decided to launch a new layout this morning.  The Yahoo is probably fine but when I'm in a panic because I definitely screwed up I don't have time to figure out the new stuff.  Anyone, the prosecutor finally got it and hopefully the Judge won't fuss at me too much.  
My mom is my substitute so hopefully she can smooth things over for me.
deb


----------



## geoffthomas

Oh, Deb how unfortunate.
I hope all is ok.


----------



## crebel

Deb, I think you are too valuable to the court system and they won't get fussed up when they can see how hard you tried to get it to them.  Relax and take it easy the rest of the day.

LL, thinking of you and praying for good news from the Dr.


----------



## drenee

Thanks guys.  I'm sure when I look at the whole picture I will realize this is not as big a deal as I think it is.  I just hate messing up and I hate missing.  I would love to be there today, so that adds insult to injury.  LOL.  
I am having a second cup of tea and my heart rate has decreased quite a bit.  
deb


----------



## gatehouseauthor

drenee said:


> E.H., how is your sister doing?
> deb


Deb,
She's recovering well, per the doctors. Hard to believe just a few days ago, they had her ribs spread open and her heart literally in their hands. But the surgery went well, she's out of ICU and in a standard room, and might be headed home on Monday.


----------



## NapCat (retired)

The End of an Era.......


----------



## Alle Meine Entchen

DH and I got back from vacay Friday and as we were unloading the car, one of our neighbors had asked us if we had arranged for anyone to pick up anything from the side of our house (we had some roof work done earlier in the year and had stacked the leftover mateiral by the side of the house where it's not super visable).  He had seen some guys come and take bundles of shingles and load it up and leave.  He thought it was suspicous (we always let him know when we go on vacay and when we should return) so he wrote down the license #.  Confirmed w/ ILs that they didn't sell or give away the shingles.  I had to look up and call the non emergency police # for our town and am now waiting on the police to come and take a statement.  It's a great way to end our vacation


----------



## NogDog

I'm staying with my father tonight, hoping the new pain med the doctor prescribed for him today will finally allow him to get some sleep. He had to call one of his sisters (my youngest aunt) tonight to let her know that he won't be able to attend the family get-together this coming weekend that she had helped organize to celebrate Mom's life. *sigh*


----------



## NogDog

Cobbie said:


> NogDog, what a disappointment for him. Wouldn't it be nice if this new medicine gives him the rest he needs and he finds he will be able to attend after all...


He actually got about 5 hours of sleep last night -- probably more than I did trying to sleep on the bed in his guest room. So the new pain medicine seems to definitely be helping. Next step is to get him in for an MRI to try to find what the root cause of the problem is, since the x-rays did not turn up anything. (I'm starting to wonder if it could be kidney stones, though when they checked me for that once, they used x-rays; but I don't know if the x-rays he got would have looked in the right places for that, or were focused only on his spine.) In the meantime I need to do laundry and a bit of house-cleaning to get ready to go out to Chicago and hopefully be able to enjoy my time with my relatives, and especially my cute 6-year-old nieces, who are sprouting up like Iowa corn in June -- but are much, much cleverer.


----------



## drenee

Son and family went home today.  Had DIL and grandsons since last Thursday.  Son came Sunday afternoon.  
I really hated to see them go this time.  Hopefully we will be able to get the boys at least one more time before school starts, and then again for a weekend in September for the company picnic at Kennywood.  
deb


----------



## Alle Meine Entchen

I decided to see if I really still need the anti nausea pills.  I do.


----------



## NapCat (retired)

FIRE ANTS !!










While trimming hedges a little while ago, I did not notice I'd disturbed the little critters until they had my feet and legs covered, then started biting !!
While escaping, I cut the power cord with the trimmer......sigh


----------



## Susan in VA

Yiiiikes!  I'm so glad we don't have those here.  Yet.

Robin, so sorry to hear about your mom.

Nogdog, do you have an update on your dad?


----------



## Susan in VA

Okay, is it just me, or.....



NapCat said:


> The End of an Era.......


----------



## Vagueness

Weird bad back for no reason that's just getting worse no matter what I do. I now waddle like I'm trying to hold up knickers that have lost their spring and with an Egor style hump. The fields are being sprayed with something indescribably smelly, it has permeated my entire world. And the other half just watered the phone, as mobiles don't really work too well any work calls are just going be missed. None of it is earth shattering but today is _not _as planned.


----------



## NapCat (retired)

*Thumpless Thunday !!*

Have a great day !!


----------



## Alle Meine Entchen

I've just had to lodge a complaint w/ my dr about his nurses. I'm almost 6 months pregnant (23 1/2 weeks) and it seems like every time I need a perscription filled, I have to fight w/ the nurses about it. Once, I had to contact the dr on a weekend b/c his nurses didn't call in my anti nausea pills (everytime I've not taken them, I've thrown up). Several times, I've gotten my 2 yr old to Walmart only to find out that the nurse didn't even call in the script and so I have to call them up, ask them to call it in for me and then here all the reasons why I don't need it/shouldn't take it. I've even had one nurse tell me that I didn't need migraine meds (a big trigger for my migraines is hormones, so they are really bad when I'm preggers) b/c all I need to do is drink more water and they will "disappear". The last straw was today. I had an appt w/ the dr Fri and asked to have my tylenol 3 refilled as I'm getting low. I watch him write it down on my chart w/ the name of the pharmacy I wanted it filled @ (walmart). I called today (I've learned to call before going it as it saves me hassle) and asked if they had filled my tylenol 3 yet. Well, they have a script filled for me, but it's just reg tylenol. You know, the stuff you can buy cheaper off the shelf (and that I have tons of @ home). I like my dr, he's a good man, but if something doesn't happen w/ his nurses, then I'm going to have to switch drs.


----------



## drenee

Oh my, I'm so sorry you're having these problems with your dr's office.  My fiance has the same difficulty.  They continually "forget" to call in his meds, which he HAS to have in a timely manner.  He has been on the same meds for years, but still they insist he come in before they will refill, even though the doc has told him he will refill and only needs to see him once a year.  I know how frustrating it can be.  Hopefully your doctor will listen and the next three months will be better.
deb


----------



## D/W

No thumps here today, but the day is not over yet!


----------



## Amyshojai

Got another Paw Nation article pub'd today, yay! (and heck, will save some pet lives, doG willing)

http://www.pawnation.com/2011/08/08/hot-weather-safety/


----------



## Susan in VA

But Amy, that sounds like a terrific BUMP!


----------



## NapCat (retired)

Panamint Springs, California


----------



## spotsmom

I guess I feel better seeing NapCat's post, but still paid $3.77 today for gas.


----------



## D/W

NapCat said:


> Panamint Springs, California


 Yikes!


----------



## drenee

Holy moly, that's expensive.  Makes me happy about $3.39 I found today.
deb


----------



## corkyb

NapCat said:


> Panamint Springs, California


You gotta be kidding me. I will never be able to retire.


----------



## Kia Zi Shiru

it kind of piffs me when people say that the UK riots are happening because the UK is no longer religious enough.
I feel insulted when people say that those who are not religious won't know what morals are.
I know I should let go, but this just bugs me atm...


----------



## geoffthomas

I received an email last night that a good friend has died as a result of his Parkinson's disease.  He was a very nice person.


----------



## Jeff

Sorry about your friend, Geoff.


----------



## Annalog

Geoff, my condolences to you and your friend's family.


----------



## intinst

Sorry for your loss, Geoff.


----------



## BarbraAnnino

Geoff, I'm sorry too. It sucks losing someone. 

My dogs were rough housing last night and one of my boys got hurt. Pretty deep gash in his shoulder. He's in surgery now. Poor guy is a rescue and has been through so much. My other boy is moping around feeling like he did something wrong. I feel guilty that I wasn't keeping on eye on them.


----------



## drenee

My condolences, Geoff.  
deb


----------



## Meredith Sinclair

I'm so sorry to hear about your loss Geoff... Prayers Sir...


----------



## Casper Parks

Geoff, sorry to learn of your loss.


----------



## John Dorian

Well, I was going to say that I burned the crap out of myself earlier, but that sortof pales in comparison to your day Geoff.

Life, love, and loss, I always say.


----------



## Susan in VA

Sorry to hear of your loss, Geoff.


----------



## Alle Meine Entchen

DD has a fever.  She had a slight one last night, but kid's tylenol, pop ice and snuggles w/ Papa helped, but this morning it was 102.7 so we've been trying to push fluids and she's just been draped over me most of the day (she's a very high energy 2 yr old).  So far she's had 3 naps today (usually it's 1 or no naps a day).


----------



## Alle Meine Entchen

more thumps:  I had a sick migraine yesterday.  I ended up going to bed @ 7:30pm and feeling naseaus until @ least 3am.  This morning, DH wasn't feeling well.  Of course he wasn't, he drank and ate after DD yesterday.  So far, no fever, but he's feeling yucky.  DD's fever is gone, so that's one good thing.  Sadly, she's the better behaved of the 2 when sick


----------



## caseyf6

Hugs, Alle.  Any word from your dr about his nurses?

My thump is an ongoing pissing contest and I am the tree they are marking.  UGH.


----------



## loonlover

I am back on limited mobility.  The ultrasound ruled out a blood clot, but I am wearing an unna boot for a week to help decrease the swelling.  Meanwhile, I am to keep the leg elevated most of the time.  I asked about doing a few things, such as cooking and dishes.  The response was to be sure there was a lengthy amount of time between each chore.

The aging process is so much fun!


----------



## caseyf6

Hugs, LL.  I've been told it beats the alternative, but dang it's frustrating when you want to MOVE.


----------



## loonlover

caseyf6 said:


> Hugs, LL. I've been told it beats the alternative, but dang it's frustrating when you want to MOVE.


And I was so enjoying the freedom of nothing on that leg. Plus being able to shower without a plastic bag taped around the leg. Oh well, hopefully it is only for a week.


----------



## kindlequeen

I thought it would be a good idea to get caught up on the world and decided to read the news.... bad, bad idea....

and I'm super duper sad my vacation is over!  Today was the first day back to work.  

("Bump" Alle Mein Entchen has the cutest photos for her avatars!)


----------



## caseyf6

Headache.


----------



## Tip10

DW can in last night with THE most hangdog look on her face carrying her 2 year old K2 --- with a split right across the middle of the 5-way.  

She kept repeating "I don't know what I did"  Took half the night to convince her she probably didn't do anything -- 'cept use the things which is why I bought it for her! 

It still works.  I'll try and give a call to Kindle CS and see what they say when I get the opportunity.  Anybody have need yet to replace the switch?


----------



## geoffthomas

I am bummed that so few people are participating in the Kathy Bell book klub for her Regression book and it's sequels.

But one could join us.


----------



## Sofie

An older gentleman stopped in at the church office (I am the church office manage) today looking for the Pastor who is on vacation. Before he left, he told me I was a beautiful woman, but, I should do myself a favor and lose weight! I smiled up until that point and  replied that I didn't need to listen to that and tried to close the door to the church. He grabbed my arm and said to just eat a little in the morning and the evening. I repeated that I didn't need to listen to that and firmly shut the door. He has done this in the past, once to me and often to others in our small town. I usually take this with a grain of salt knowing the man is in his 90's but this morning I just snapped. I know I'm fluffy, I don't need anyone to remind me! There is just no excuse for that type of rudeness, I don't care what age you are!

Now I am feeling bad because I lost my patience with him. Ugh!


----------



## Nick Wastnage

My daughter cooked supper.


----------



## D/W

Tip10 said:


> Anybody have need yet to replace the switch?


I have seen the broken 5-way controller problem mentioned in other threads too. Here's one: http://www.kboards.com/index.php?topic=38124.15.


----------



## Alle Meine Entchen

Sofie said:


> An older gentleman stopped in at the church office (I am the church office manage) today looking for the Pastor who is on vacation. Before he left, he told me I was a beautiful woman, but, I should do myself a favor and lose weight! I smiled up until that point and replied that I didn't need to listen to that and tried to close the door to the church. He grabbed my arm and said to just eat a little in the morning and the evening. I repeated that I didn't need to listen to that and firmly shut the door. He has done this in the past, once to me and often to others in our small town. I usually take this with a grain of salt knowing the man is in his 90's but this morning I just snapped. I know I'm fluffy, I don't need anyone to remind me! There is just no excuse for that type of rudeness, I don't care what age you are!
> 
> Now I am feeling bad because I lost my patience with him. Ugh!


Don't feel bad. Like you said, just b/c he's old doesn't mean he can be rude. He knows better.


----------



## Kia Zi Shiru

trying to find a bikini/tankini so I can go swimming is really hard, most of them that I like the model of are either not my size or my colour and the ones I do like I'm scared they'll make me look more chubby. So I'm trying to decide between either not swimming until I feel more comfortable or just buy one and get one that makes me look like I'm hiding a pregnancy.


----------



## spotsmom

Not hearing from the NapCat.


----------



## spotsmom

Being told by Verizon tech support to run, not walk, to the Verizon store and return the phone I've had for 3 days because it's defective.


----------



## caseyf6

Today is older dd's first day of college. I can't take a picture of her.    First "first day of school" with no picture (aside from those I flat-out forgot, lol.)


----------



## anne_holly

R.I.P. Hon. Jack Layton, leader of the NDP, and Canada's official opposition.

He gave so much effort for Canada, and he will be sorely missed.


----------



## loonlover

Another 4 days of wearing an Unna Boot and keeping the foot elevated.  There was definitely a decrease in swelling, but the doctor wants to keep pressure on it for another few days.

I am getting so lazy.


----------



## caseyf6

My older dd had her first day at college-- one good class, then she lost her wallet, second class was canceled for the TERM, and someone sideswiped some paint off her car in the parking garage.  Whee.


----------



## Kia Zi Shiru

after feeling awesome for finishing chapter 10, I found that I had no chapter 11 to start with... oh crap... I thought chapter 12 was chapter 11... let's see how I can finish this...


----------



## spotsmom

I just saw the menu for the fancy Southern restaurant where I am dining on Thursday night.  Oh dear.  Will be a good way not to lose track of my diet, as there isn't much on there that even looks appetizing.


----------



## Alle Meine Entchen

DH had hand foot and mouth disease, which is a kiddie disease.  We don't know where he got it, but we've removed DD (ILs were thrilled to keep her for a few days) and he's working from home until it clears up.  Which means, I get to have DH home while I'm trying to clean.


----------



## caseyf6

Yikes, Alle.  Surprised that you aren't out of the house, too?

My thump is the continued nonsense I deal with daily.  Sigh.


----------



## loonlover

Thump started last night as a thunderstorm blew through.  It fried the modem so we were left with no internet, phone, or TV service.

So, okay, I confess I missed the internet the most.

The repairman did give me a laugh when he asked if I had heard about the earthquake in the east.  I politely responded that I hadn't heard about anything today.  He chuckled, realizing that I had no way of keeping up with the news today.


----------



## Sandpiper

loonlover said:


> He chuckled, realizing that I had no way of keeping up with the news today.


Radio?


----------



## caseyf6

My neck aches and I've just been in a rotten mood.  It will pass (it always does) but wow, I'm not pleasant to be around when it's here.


----------



## NapCat (retired)

Still waiting for "that" phone call.......


----------



## Betsy the Quilter

Went out to breakfast for a couple hours and someone kicked in our door and stole my two laptops.....Kindle and iPad and cameras are still here...

Betsy


----------



## 13500

Sorry to hear that, Betsy.


----------



## NapCat (retired)

110 degrees !!

(32 days to "Walter Weather")


----------



## corkyb

Betsy, I am so sorry to hear this.  That's just terrible.  Glad you weren't home and hurt.

My thump?  Never been through a hurricane before and I'm home alone.


----------



## Meb Bryant

Betsy, Sorry about your burglary (or robbery). We were burgled while I took my daughter to kindergarten many years ago. Gone for 15 minutes. I'm glad you weren't bodily harmed. My heart goes out to you and yours.

Nap Cat, we had 110 degrees also outside of Houston. Deadly....

Corky, we have hurricanes every few years. There's an old saying around here HUNKER DOWN. Don't know exactly what it means, but I get the drift. Fill up your tubs with water in the event power interrupts your water supply. Stay away from windows. Flying debris. Keeping you in prayer, if that's PC.

Meb


----------



## Sandpiper

Meb Bryant said:


> we have hurricanes every few years.


Hurricanes . . . . So I looked to see where you are. Tomball, TX. Never heard of it until I somehow came across the Bluebonnet Beagle Rescue on-line. Being very partial to Beagles, I give to that rescue annually.  I'm an angel on the website.


----------



## drenee

Betsy, I'm so sorry.  I can't even imagine how scary that would be to come home to.
deb


----------



## Meb Bryant

Sandpiper,
When my kids were young we left them at Grandma's house overnight. During this time we were in the mourning stage of losing our terrier to a snake bite. The kids called and said somebody had dumped a puppy on Grandma's front door, could we keep him. I looked at my husband for his opinion. He said, "Definitely not."

During that time in my life, I listened to him....so, I told the kids no and took the blame. Mean mommy.

When we got to Grandma's house, there was the cutest, sweetest dog we'd ever seen, a baby beagle. My mean ol' husband looked at me, and asked, "Can we keep him?" His name, of course, was Snoopy, and we loved him for many years. People in our neighborhood would come and borrow Snoopy to play with their toddlers.

Meb, lover of dogs, especially beagles


----------



## R. M. Reed

I'm coming down with my first cold in over two years. I have to go to work tonight anyway. I will dose myself with TheraFlu and go.


----------



## Jeff

Betsy the Quilter said:


> Went out to breakfast for a couple hours and someone kicked in our door and stole my two laptops.....Kindle and iPad and cameras are still here...


Oh no. That's awful.


----------



## caseyf6

Oh, Betsy.  So sorry.  

My thump was from last week. Too much drama and a soupy batch of toxicity.  I'm turning it into a "bump" in two weeks.


----------



## Margaret

I spent a good five hours last Wednesday making a "tree" for the wall in my library at school.  I cut it out of brown paper and decorated it wth fall leaves.  I am planning to keep it up all year and change its look for the seasons.  I went in to school today to find it on the floor.  Apparently the humidity was too much for the sticky tac and tape that I used to hold it up.  I realize that this thump does not compare to the major ones that some of you have gone through, and the issues that Irene has created, but it was annoying to have to put the whole thing up again. Hopefully, it will hold this time.


----------



## Alle Meine Entchen

another migraine.  This time I was able to head it off a little so I'm not sick, but still suffering.


----------



## Margaret

Alle Meine Entchen said:


> another migraine. This time I was able to head it off a little so I'm not sick, but still suffering.


I hope you feel better soon.


----------



## R. M. Reed

My car was overheating this morning on the way home from work. I had to stop twice to let it cool down. When I poured water in the radiator, it steamed and made a spooky wind sound. It took almost three hours for what is normally a forty five minute drive.


----------



## corkyb

No power since Irene breezed through here on Saturday night leaving much devastation


----------



## Kia Zi Shiru

I hope that everyone survived Irene, not too much damage to things that can not be repaired?

My thump was that I really needed a bookcase and desk and it did not come. I have closets but the top ones are out of my reach and the rest are either ones for hanging your clothes or are already full. Plus they have doors, I can not live with closets that have open doors. So I ordered a shelving unit for in a shed that you can split up so it will turn into two desk height units. Perfect for keeping my uni stuff in and at the same time being a reasonable sized desk (I have a desk that can just about fit my laptop... not big enough by far as I need to put my books on my bed when I want to use it... bleh  ). Today I got an email the the manufacturer pulled the units due to an error in design. FAIL 
So instead of happily playing videogames I have just been searching the net for a desk/shelving unit for about the same price. This was not how I wanted to spend my evening


----------



## Sandpiper

Meb Bryant said:


> When we got to Grandma's house, there was the cutest, sweetest dog we'd ever seen, a baby beagle. My mean ol' husband looked at me, and asked, "Can we keep him?" His name, of course, was Snoopy, and we loved him for many years. People in our neighborhood would come and borrow Snoopy to play with their toddlers.
> 
> Meb, lover of dogs, especially beagles


Beagles ARE the cutest and sweetest. (I have a cute Border Terrier now, but . . . . Don't tell him I said that.) We got my bro Beagle (I was an only human child) when I was seven. His call name, of course, was Spot -- especially having a small white area in the middle of his black back. At the time, when you registered a dog with the AKC you had to submit three names. The AKC then chose. Spot's AKC registered name was General Nuisance?! Mom had also submitted a name coming from his sire and dam and White Flag. It was the AKC's choice.


----------



## Alle Meine Entchen

today was my gestastional diabetes test day and the RH- shot day.  This means I had to drink the syrupy orange drink, get blood taken for the RH- shot, go to my dr appt, be back to have more blood taken in no less than an hour (or I would have to do it all over again) and get the RH- shot, in the bum.  So now I'm light headed and my bum hurts where I got the shot (although, tech it's in the hip, it still hurts).  Needless to say, I'm tired of being poked and prodded.  

The Dr was impressed that I had actually gained weight this visit.  I gained a whole lb instead of losing any.


----------



## Sean Sweeney

I'm a day late posting my thump...

So I'm typing away on the new novel, lalalalalala... computer crashes. Thankfully I had saved everything but two sentences. Anyway... I can't find out what is making my computer crash. I decided to take a break, take a drive to the schools that I have to visit for my boys' soccer previews... only thing was, neither school was open yesterday, and no practice... ugh...

By the time I got home, I developed back spasms. Arghhhh... I finally decided to get rid of Norton Antivirus, because it is useless. I downloaded Kaspersky Anti Virus, and it worked like a charm. No more safe mode... ugh, yesterday was awful.


----------



## ◄ Jess ►

My thump...










I loved that car. 

Of course, the big bump is that I'm okay and I'm not at fault, plus everyone had insurance.


----------



## Rita

OMGosh Jessica! Glad you're okay! I feel your pain. My husband hit a big buck a couple of months ago (my truck of course) and it did a couple of thousand dollars worth of damage.


----------



## ◄ Jess ►

Thanks, Rita! Very thankfully, the air bags went off, so I walked away with only a bloody nose. I'm pretty sure my car is totaled, since it only cost something like $4300 to begin with, but at least it held up at the most important time! I've only had it for something like 6 months, so it sucks that I'm going to have to go through the whole car buying experience all over again.


----------



## Sandpiper

Ooooh, Jessica!  Like you said -- BUMP that you are OK.  A number of years ago my car looked something like that.  At that point it was something like 9 years old.  I didn't and don't drive much.  Not many miles on it.  Still much like new.  Insurance didn't total it.  Fixed it.  Couple years later there was something to do with workings that needed repair due to accident.  It has been perfectly OK since.  '97 Honda Civic.


----------



## D/W

Jessica, I'm very sorry about your accident and the current state of your car.  Happy that you're okay, though.


----------



## Alle Meine Entchen

the thump for the week is rain.  It's been raining almost all week and rain is a migraine trigger, so I've had migraines all week (plus a cranky baby).


----------



## caseyf6

Omigosh, Jessica!!  Hugs and prayers that it wasn't a catastrophic thump.  I hear you on the car buying though; we just did that with our older daughter and omg...


----------



## NapCat (retired)

We have lost Cliff Robertson...


----------



## Kia Zi Shiru

I am fed up with my housemates... they had a party last night till like 5 in the morning... When I asked them to turn down the volume because I wanted to go to sleep at two they looked at me like I was insane and turned it down for 2 minutes before they turned it back up again. I had been in my room during most of the afternoon and the whole evening because I was playing a videogame with my boyfriend and his best friend, but when I came downstairs to get dinner the kitchen looked like a bomb had exploded in it. Everywhere were pots and pans that were dirty, there was no room for me to actually make toast.
I got up this morning and apparently it could get even worse. I expected it would have been cleaned by the time I came back from the gym... I was wrong, it was still a mess. So I thought they would clean it around the time they were going to have their dinner. It's midnight and it's just as much a mess as it was this morning... UGH!

UGH, my old housemates were evil but at least they cleaned up their stuff.

On top of that my housemates boyfriend (she actually had gone to bed around the same time I did) asked me why I had not joined them last night, it went like this:
he: Why did you not join us, it was fun
me: I hate drunk people
he: we weren't drunk
me: yes you were
he: well, not that drunk
me: I hate all drunk people, period.
Apparently turning the music up as loud as possible, giggling like madman and having a hangover the next morning does not mean they were drunk... riiiight...
Plus they actually drank all the alcohol that my housemate had, some of which were not cheap. She had about 6 bottles of all sort of stuff, and they drank it all, mostly after she had already gone to bed. I get it that her boyfriend would drink from her stuff, but the other housemates were also drunk off their face and they did not bring in any alcohol of their own.

No, I'm not impressed with my new housemates, and we got along so good last week.
(srr, for the long rant)


----------



## Alle Meine Entchen

2 thumps, one worse than the other.

Yesterday DH threatened me w/ car shopping.  The Cat. Converter and computer are not healthy in my 98 Honda Accord.  I've gone shoe shopping w/ the man and feel no great urge to go car shopping w/ such a picky person (plus it will most likely be a mini van since we don't want to buy a 4 door and have to go out and by a mini in a few years when #3 comes esp since I'm preggers w/ #2)

And my more serious thump:  my best friend's hubby is in ICU on a vent. w/ pnemonia and other infections.  He was found unconcious by his sister.  When I called this morning to see how she was holding up (DH found out this morning and let me know) she was not sounding her normal self.  I did offer her my K2 for when she's done w/ the book she has (and loaded it up w/ an assortment).  I'm just lucky that the hospital is walking distance, since my car is still in the shop.


----------



## NapCat (retired)

The failure of a 39 cent PVC T-joint caused me to shut down my water well.










But fear not; we are prepared with:

~stored water in two fridges
~emergency cheesecake
~bathtub filled with champagne

The well repair crew is en-route......NapCat is waiting patiently...


----------



## Kia Zi Shiru

My steamer died in me yesterday, I had a nightmare this morning which I still haven't shaken off really, I then miss stepped on my way to uni. Nothing wrong with it the whole day until I walked back home and as I was sat talking with a friend I could feel the pain starting, it it now slightly swollen and it hurts... Not impressed with my day :/ (Worst part of it is that I have body pump tomorrow and I was really looking forward to it, normally I would have just sat it out but I now bandaged it in the hope the swelling goes down :/)


----------



## NapCat (retired)

Terrible tragedy at the Reno Air Races

Lost a legendary pilot and plane.....many spectators killed and injured.










RIP Jimmy Leeward


----------



## Kia Zi Shiru

how some of my classmates are whining about a teacher "because of her teaching methods".
The fact that she teaches the same as most of our other teachers they just like to ignore. What they are really whining about is that she is teaching Language at a UK uni but is not British herself. This makes me so sad. I heard it last year too but then at least I was in her class, this year I am not taking language because other subjects were more interesting and I now feel even worse for her than before.
On top of that, this does not bode well for me, I am not English and I want to teach English. She had the same education I am having now (at a different UK uni).
UGH... Intolerant bastards >.<


----------



## NapCat (retired)

*Thumpless Thunday !!*


----------



## kindlequeen

Some clients who have made it clear might be using another agent (therefore I would not get paid for hours and hours of work already invested) are demanding I spend my 30th birthday showing them houses.  I already cleared up Monday, Tuesday and Wednesday for them but apparently, that wasn't good enough.  I never said I was available Thursday!  Grrrrr.....  

I feel like a doormat and I hate this.... do I try hard to keep them or just write them off and tell them I can't waste my time running around for a sale I might not get?  (I'm a real estate agent, btw and I'm already giving up 50% of this commission because it's a referral.)


----------



## Andra

kindlequeen said:


> Some clients who have made it clear might be using another agent (therefore I would not get paid for hours and hours of work already invested) are demanding I spend my 30th birthday showing them houses. I already cleared up Monday, Tuesday and Wednesday for them but apparently, that wasn't good enough. I never said I was available Thursday! Grrrrr.....
> 
> I feel like a doormat and I hate this.... do I try hard to keep them or just write them off and tell them I can't waste my time running around for a sale I might not get? (I'm a real estate agent, btw and I'm already giving up 50% of this commission because it's a referral.)


Tell them that you are sorry but you already have plans for Thursday and let it go. Then go have a great birthday!!!


----------



## caseyf6

Totally agree about this-- especially if they are hinting they might be using another person AND it's a referral!


----------



## spotsmom

Having to cheer for the Yankees.


----------



## kindlequeen

Thanks Andra!  I'm working it out but my broker reminded me that I need to learn to stick up for myself and it's not as easy as it sounds.  I love the support I find on here though.

My "thump" today.... realizing my 20's are ending much quicker than I want them to!


----------



## Alle Meine Entchen

my car (which was in the shop for almost a week) is fixed. This is not my thump. It runs really well and I'm glad that I'm able to go to the store w/out having to bum a ride (again, not the thump). My thump? DH has decided that he needs to "test drive" the car to "make sure" it's driving better. Um, I drive it more than you do (it's a 4 door and a lot easier to get my 7 1/2 month pregnant


Spoiler



butt


 out of it, not to mention put our 2 yr old in the back than his 2 door) so I should know if it's driving better. DH has said he's going to "test drive" it for the rest of the week, but he's admitted it's not to make sure it's safe for me to drive, but b/c the stereo is better than his car.


----------



## Val2

Well, here's my thump. Two weeks ago I went to the UK to work, DH stayed here doing the internet business. I went away and we had 'our routine', go to the gym, work online, eat, play golf, go for a glass of wine. Not complicated but at least I thought it was good. So I arrive back and am informed that he now has his own routine of going to the gym much later and boxing for two or so hours. I can either come in the car with him and his new found buddy and girlfriend , wait for two hours for a ride home, or walk. Up to me,'It's my routine now, take it or leave it"

Bearing in mind that I am only home on MY vacation for a week, this is a sore point and I told him I preferred to leave it. So my routine is to go to the gym early - cycle there and cycle home when I am done as we used to do and then do my own thing in the afternoon. Funny how he then wants to be friends when his new buddy and girlfriend are not around. Funny how he still expects me to cook at night even though he had his own routine when I was gone.

So the upshot of the last argument is that he now wants a 'trial separation'. If that is what he wants he'll get that when I leave on Tuesday but anyone know how long this trial separation lasts?
Thanks for letting me vent about this, it really is a sore point, especially as his new buddy who he didn't know a month ago will leave on October 20th.


----------



## Kia Zi Shiru

@ Val2 *hugs* Sounds like he needs to grow up. :/

Thump of the day is AGAIN being woken up by the postman for a parcel that is not mine and thus not getting a lot of sleep since I now can't seem to go back to sleep. Why can't my housemates order on days that they know they will be at home?


----------



## D/W

Val2, I'm very sorry about your current difficulties.


----------



## Val2

Thank you both for your support, I am thinking that time away might be a good idea. Also, reading all the other posts here, my problems are small compared to others.


----------



## Fleurignacois

France lost poorly to NZ in the rugby world cup.


----------



## Kia Zi Shiru

Val2 said:


> Thank you both for your support, I am thinking that time away might be a good idea. Also, reading all the other posts here, my problems are small compared to others.


No problems are small. Every problem is a problem 

my thump, I can actually sleep for a nice long time and I woke up at 12 (after going to sleep at 6) and now I can't go back to sleep. Unsure why...


----------



## Annalog

{{Hugs Val2}} I hope that you have a happy resolution to your current situation. I hope that he understands very soon that his "Take it or leave it" attitude is not appropriate. 

My thump is a temporary and minor one. The toes of both my feet were painfully itchy yesterday and the day before with what now appears to be "stress bumps." I had not had these for a few years and then it was usually one or two on a thumb or finger. I was glad when I figured out what it was as this should go away in a week or so and should soon, hopefully today, reach the annoying stage.


----------



## drenee

Val, so sorry.  Keep your chin up.  
deb


----------



## drenee

Dreaded blue screen on my laptop.  Happened about a month ago too.  
Time for a visit to the computer docs.  Errrr.  
deb


----------



## Alle Meine Entchen

chemically induced migraine. DH may have gone a _little_ overboard while trying to kill gnats yesterday.


----------



## Sandpiper

drenee said:


> Dreaded blue screen on my laptop. Happened about a month ago too.
> Time for a visit to the computer docs. Errrr.
> deb


Is it a Mac? I've called AppleCare and been to Genius Bar in an Apple Store three times lately. Problems were never actually my MacBook Pro. Problems caused by security software I had put on it (OFF now) and my external hard drive for backup.

Good luck!


----------



## drenee

Thank you.  No, not a mac. 
deb


----------



## Kayden Lee

Loving your thump thread - good idea.
My thump didn't happen today, but is hitting me this morning. My assistant quit, just wasn't a good match, so, even though I know it is what is best for the company, realizing the extra hours I will be putting in, and having to start the training over with someone new, just isn't something to look forward too. Uhhhggg for me.


----------



## Meb Bryant

Yesterday at a friend's house, a hummingbird hit the large plate glass window. I ran outside, retrieved the injured bird who was thrashing about. I brought it in the house, mixed sugar and water and fed him for several minutes as he quieted down. Outside, within the confines of my hand, he rested. When I opened my hand to set him free, he looked around, killed over and died.

He's in the refrigerator awaiting his funeral today. My six-year-old grandson will be officiating Hummie's funeral. RIP HUMMIE


----------



## Alle Meine Entchen

gnats.  We've been fighting gnats for a while now.  We have no idea where they came from, but they are bad!  DH even found a gnat in his lunch box yesterday (he was Not Pleased).  He used enought gnat/fly killer spray to give me a chemical migraine, but they are still here.  So today I get to go thru my pantry and make sure that they aren't coming from a jar that came unsealed or a potato that has hidden itself away to rot, etc.  Our pantry is smallish, but ackward (built in the space under the stairs, so it isn't even).  I'm so looking forward to it *sarcasm*


----------



## Alle Meine Entchen

I'm beginning to think today is going to be a bad day.  Our neighbors have a water leak, so the water co is here working on the water main.  I moved my car b/c I don't like having heavy machinery around my paid for car.  While I'm doing that, I notice I have a ticket.  My tags are expired and I have a ticket for $50.  So now I have to go down to the court house, update my tags and pay a fine.  Hopefully by getting all of this done realitively soon, they'll waive the fee.  I might be forced to do something wild and crazy today, like order pizza for lunch AND dinner (local place has a 2 for Tuesday special).


----------



## ◄ Jess ►

Found out today that my family's dog is being put to sleep on my birthday (Saturday). Kind of sucks, but I'm glad we had 12 happy years together and I think it's a good time for her to go. She has a bunch of growths in her lungs and is starting to lose interest in eating, but she's not really suffering yet. I live 2000 miles away, so it probably won't affect my day too much, but it's still sad to know I won't be able to see her again.

Us three sisters back in the day:


----------



## Val2

Jessica Billings said:


> Found out today that my family's dog is being put to sleep on my birthday (Saturday). Kind of sucks, but I'm glad we had 12 happy years together and I think it's a good time for her to go. She has a bunch of growths in her lungs and is starting to lose interest in eating, but she's not really suffering yet. I live 2000 miles away, so it probably won't affect my day too much, but it's still sad to know I won't be able to see her again.
> 
> Us three sisters back in the day:


That is always a really horrible thing but sometimes is the kindest, my heart goes out to you. Hugs and more hugs.


----------



## EGranfors

A flash fiction story I entered hung on until the final round and was dropped yesterday.  I am still bummed. I really thought it could win.


----------



## drenee

Hugs Jessica.  


My thump: work.


----------



## NapCat (retired)

Thumpless Thunday is here !!


----------



## Alle Meine Entchen

having to deal w/ my brother this weekend who was more of a jerk than usual (you know it's bad when your own mother has to leave the room so she won't commit violence on her own offspring)


----------



## Meb Bryant

Alle,
Could it be the apple butter? lol

My two-day-old chickie got pecked to death before I could rescue it from a jealous hen. Nature is cruel!

Meb


----------



## Annalog

Meb, it is so hard when that happens. I had that happen with one chick out of three that hatched but it was a few weeks old at the time. I had thought it was safe but I was wrong.


----------



## Alle Meine Entchen

Meb Bryant said:


> Alle,
> Could it be the apple butter? lol


I would say yes, if he actually did anything w/ the applebutter (he showed up late in the day, only stirred it once or twice and then when the time came to can it, tried to do as little of the work as possible even to the point of telling people to give the jars to his wife instead. After it was all done, he bragged about how we couldn't have done it w/out him.)

My thump, I feel a migraine coming on. I really can't wait to get all these hormones outta my system so my body can go back to normal (not to mention actually sleeping on my back and/or stomach)!


----------



## Fleurignacois

Seeing a friend who has a severe, apparently incurable, back condition is drugged with morphine and who lives in a grotty upstairs apartment. At least I made her laugh for an hour.


----------



## telracs

2 inches of snow.


----------



## Meb Bryant

Annalog said:


> Meb, it is so hard when that happens. I had that happen with one chick out of three that hatched but it was a few weeks old at the time. I had thought it was safe but I was wrong.


I'll have to separate the two groups with a fine mesh, I guess. The cyclone is too open. Thank you for the kind words.


----------



## corkyb

scarlet said:


> 2 inches of snow.


Huh


----------



## telracs

corkyb said:


> Huh


I'm on vacation (check out the go west young scarlet thread).


----------



## Fleurignacois

The first half of England v France and the anticipation that the second half wont get any better.


----------



## Alle Meine Entchen

My thump was cave crickets (they always come in the house during cold weather), but I've got another, bigger thump.

Someone was in our backyard today while we were gone.  How do I know this?  They left our gate wide open and I didn't notice, so when I put Gizmo the Wonder Pug out, she decided instead of doing her "business" she'd go running down our busy street, in the dark.  DH was then irratated @ me b/c he had to chase the dog (I didn't realize the gate was open until DH had practically caught the dog about 1 1/2 blocks away) and he and the neighbor he was talking to assumed I had let the dog out knowing the front door was open (I didn't, I always carry her to put her out when she's been in the crate b/c she likes to run around and I'm afraid she'll pee in the house).  

What does this mean?  It means someone was in our backyard most likely looking for something to steal.  So, I'm irratated @ the person who went into my backyard and @ myself for not checking the gate (even though the gate is usually never opened b/c we know the dog likes to escape).  So I'm upstairs, being in a bad mood by myself (sparing DH)


----------



## Vegas_Asian

Racists old guy screaming at me telling me to learn English. After I asked him thrice if one particular item was chicken like the last item his answer had with nothing to do with my question. He started screaming his order. At the window when I went to reach for the next bag having told him these was a second bag ....he sped off. If comes back 10 minute yelling at me (but I was busy working.).

What upset me wasnt the fact he was saying I need to learn English, because I speak with no Asian accent. My coworkers didn't know why he was emphasizing this fact. The thing was my supervisor who blamed it on me. Nearly cried. Yes, I am responsible due the fact he could not listen. He was getting dirty looks in lobby when he was yelling.

I typically don't care for people that can't act with decorum in this situations, but after nearly two months of four days work and 3 days school (no days off). I am more easily emotionally provoked. I already snapped at the work place b today when she gave me attitude. So close to telling her off. It's not my problem she is snappy cuz she is Hung over (and under aged) or anything.

Sent from my HTC Inspire via Tapatalk


----------



## Val2

Vegas_Asian said:


> Racists old guy screaming at me telling me to learn English. After I asked him thrice if one particular item was chicken like the last time each time he answered with nothing to do with my question. He started screaming his order. At the window when I went to reach for the next bag having told him these was a second bag ....he sped off. If comes back 10 minute yelling at me (but I was busy working.).
> 
> What upset me wasnt the fact he was saying I need to learn English, because I speak with no Asian accent. My coworkers didn't know why he was emphasizing this fact. The thing was my supervisor who blamed it on me. Nearly cried. Yes, I am responsible due the fact he could not listen. He was getting dirty looks in lobby when he was yelling.
> 
> I typically don't care for people that can't act with decorum in this situations, but after nearly two months of four days work and 3 days school (no days off). I am more easily emotionally provoked. I already snapped at the work place b today when she gave me attitude. So close to telling her off. It's not my problem she is snappy cuz she is Hung over (and under aged) or anything.
> 
> Sent from my HTC Inspire via Tapatalk


Always amazing that people have to shout to make one understand!! Your english seems great to me so I would ignore them and keep your goal in mind. Some people are just idiots!


----------



## NogDog

My eBookworm.us blog got hacked. Rather than leaving it up with malicious links, I've shut it down until (and unless) I can rebuild it from the last saved data and with some degree of confidence it won't just get hacked again -- which could be quite some time due to my current schedule.


----------



## JamesHutchings

My brother, who I haven't spoken to in years, contacted me today. This is a bad thing beacuse it's quite stressful.


----------



## spotsmom

Spending another day at work today merging files- I've been working on this for 2 months.  Finally told the boss today that this project is like syphillis- keep on screwing with it and sooner or later you go blind.


----------



## drenee

spotsmom said:


> Spending another day at work today merging files- I've been working on this for 2 months. Finally told the boss today that this project is like syphillis- keep on screwing with it and sooner or later you go blind.


Oh my gosh, I am going to have to borrow this line. 
deb


----------



## NapCat (retired)

Scarlet is in Las Vegas.......and I am in Washington State.....missed a long anticipated meet-up.....bummer


----------



## telracs

left my camera in my room and it turned out terry fator allows photos


----------



## Kia Zi Shiru

housemates are fighting... The boyfriend of one broke up with her because they were fighting because he was spending too much time with one of the other housemates instead of with her. Now the other girl is still texting him and hiding it but not really hiding it.
So the girls are now fighting...


----------



## crebel

Invasion of the box elder bugs


----------



## Alle Meine Entchen

I have managed to pull a muscle in my stomach while I slept last night.  I guess this means I've reached epic proportions w/ this pregnancy, it's a pity I have 7 wks left.


----------



## Kia Zi Shiru

Housemates fighting... it's not getting any better.
I try to keep positive but even I'm going crazy here... >.<


----------



## Alle Meine Entchen

my hips ache.  I was born w/ slightly out of shape hips and being pregnant has not helped (esp this late in the game, my body is getting ready for the "final showdown" and everything is shifting).  I slept on an air matress friday night and I guess that messed my hips up to the point where I was so sore I could barely move this morning and am still sore if I move around.


----------



## NapCat (retired)

12 hour drive....ending in


----------



## Angela

Neurosurgeon told me today that this bump on my head may take up to a year to go away as well as the symptoms from the concussion. 

Sent from my DROID2 GLOBAL using Tapatalk


----------



## EGranfors

A reviewer complained about a lack of action in one of my books. WHAAAAAAAAAAT? Other people complained the main character got mixed up in too much trouble!


----------



## caseyf6

Not sure why but I feel BLAH.  Perhaps just too tired.  Meant to nap today, didn't.


----------



## NapCat (retired)

It's Thumpless Thunday again !!

Have a great day !


----------



## Fleurignacois

Manchester United 1 - Manchester City 6


----------



## drenee

My Sony Touch had a couple of glitches last night.  I used their online chat feature to help correct the problem.  I haven't played with it too much this morning.  I'm hoping it is fixed.  I was 20 pages away from the end of a book when it quit.  Errr.  I did finish the book on my computer.  

Then I decided to go ahead and read on my K2 while I let the Sony charge and recover.  And my K2 decided to have a hiccup.  It keeps messing up formatting in books.  Letters over top of letters.  When I reboot it corrects.  I'm online with Amazon CS now.  

Both ereaders dying at the same time last night was not a pleasant experience.  My fiance did remind me that I have a book shelf full of books and a couple or three boxes of books downstairs, which I did not find amusing.  

deb


----------



## NapCat (retired)

PAW Club weigh-in.......sigh


----------



## caseyf6

Kstate got their butts handed to them yesterday.  Then the UofA (Arizona) lost despite a promising start.  

Sigh.


----------



## Alle Meine Entchen

I have been craving Big Macs hard core here lately. I will be 9 months preggers tomorrow, so it kinda goes w/ the territory. I was running some errands and thought that I might as well get one since I've been good about my cravings and haven't caved to one in a while. It was horrible! They didn't put any kind of sauce on it, not even ketchup. I was so sad, I've been wanting one for a month now and when I get one it's


Spoiler



crap


.


----------



## NapCat (retired)

Broke down and turned the heat on for a while this morning......sigh


----------



## Sandpiper

Mild weather continuing in Chicago area.  Still haven't turned heat on here.  Low electric bill again this month.  That's a "bump" for me.


----------



## caseyf6

This is a pretty major thump, but we're still hopeful.  My cousin Misty's little boy, Jasper, was found in the neighbor's pool last night. His mom, a nurse, gave him CPR and he was breathing on his own when the EMT's came.  He's been in a medically-induced coma, but they are optimistic he'll be okay-- they are waiting for the CT scan results now.  

He's only 3.


----------



## D/W

caseyf6 said:


> This is a pretty major thump, but we're still hopeful. My cousin Misty's little boy, Jasper, was found in the neighbor's pool last night. His mom, a nurse, gave him CPR and he was breathing on his own when the EMT's came. He's been in a medically-induced coma, but they are optimistic he'll be okay-- they are waiting for the CT scan results now.
> 
> He's only 3.


It sounds like his mom got to little Jasper just in time. I do hope that he makes a full recovery, caseyf6.


----------



## spotsmom

Having to rip back 14 rows of knitting because I thought I knew more than the pattern creator.


----------



## corkyb

Oh Casey, my prayers are with Jasper and his family.  What a tragedy.


----------



## Brenda Carroll

I found many things I had lost and almost forgotten in my closet.


----------



## Meredith Sinclair

caseyf6 said:


> This is a pretty major thump, but we're still hopeful. My cousin Misty's little boy, Jasper, was found in the neighbor's pool last night. His mom, a nurse, gave him CPR and he was breathing on his own when the EMT's came. He's been in a medically-induced coma, but they are optimistic he'll be okay-- they are waiting for the CT scan results now.
> 
> He's only 3.


Prayers for Jasper and your family.


----------



## Alle Meine Entchen

DH is coming home sick. He only leaves work/stays home sick when it's really bad. One of his coworkers was sick last week, so it's possible he's picked it up from him (if only we could live in a bubble, le sigh). I just hope DD doesn't pick it up b/c there is nothing worse than a toddler w/


Spoiler



diarehha


.

On a slightly less thumpy note, DD has started saying, "why?". She's not asking why, just saying the word, but I know the questions are going to start.


----------



## drenee

Casey, thoughts and prayers to your cousin's family.  Please keep us posted.
deb


----------



## caseyf6

Just an update, not a thump-- right now the doctors are still very optimistic.  They're talking about extubating him and letting him fully wake up depending on the results of his next CT scan.  The thump is that the family is not doing great financially and now they're really scared.


----------



## spotsmom

Learning we need to drive Charlie Horse over the Cascades to the vet school for Xrays.


----------



## NapCat (retired)

"Retired" my 1995 Isuzu Rodeo today.......after 374,000 miles it was like putting down an old friend.


----------



## Brenda Carroll

Picking up heavy boxes did not make my back happy.  My sympathies about the Isuzu Rodeo, Napcat.  So sad.


----------



## Valmore Daniels

Cold weather = sore back.


----------



## caseyf6

Little G has strep.  Again.  Third (or fourth?) time in two school years.  

I'm sick also; respiratory infection, maybe strep, possible UTI.  Yippee.  Going to the dr tomorrow.


----------



## NapCat (retired)

Have to say GoodBye to good friends who are moving.....Nevada's loss, Tennessee's gain.


----------



## Meredith Sinclair

I fell in my daughter's "children's retreat" today... *Hard* ceramic tile! I fell on my "good" knee... which has recently become my *bad* knee, I'm sure I would have needed surgery anyway, but now I have just made it a bit harder to get around before the surgery.  Thing is I saw the container lid that I slipped on, on the floor a few minutes before and thought I should pick it up and decided to finish putting her pillows on daybed first.


----------



## Brenda Carroll

I had a bad day as well.  Felt bad in general and slept half the day away, but at least I didn't fall down and go boom.  Get well soon, Miss Meredith!


----------



## intinst

What is it with KNEES?!?
Hope yours gets better soon, Meredith, mine is great after the replacement.


----------



## Buttercup

1.  Having to work
2.  Coming in to find I'm working one of my least favorite channels (I'm a police/fire dispatcher) 
3.  Being stuck with them for 12 hours, it's gonna be a long day ... sighhhhh


----------



## Annalog

Meredith, hope your knee is better soon.Knees are important.

I have been having problems with one wrist lately and need to make an appointment with my doctor to see what is wrong. Yesterday I was in a 5K charity run/walk. A Girls for Fun run/walk started on the same course about 10 minutes later. I had turned around and was walking backwards to encourage one of the younger girls when I walked into/tripped over a traffic cone. Of course I fell on my rear followed rapidly by my back and then my head. (I do know to curl when falling backwards.) My glasses flew a few feet farther. Nothing broken or seriously hurt. (I am fairly well padded. ) I convinced the others around that I was OK and that I had not hit my head as hard as they thought I had. It was just a little thump. The bigger happy bump was that I had not fallen forward and hurt my bad wrist.


----------



## drenee

Meredith, sorry about your knee.  

My thump is fiance's dog is not doing well.  She's about 13 years old.  We've had a few scares with her in the last several months, but yesterday and last night were very bad.  We know the time is getting very close when a decision needs to be made, but that doesn't make it any easier.  I feel so bad for my fiance.  
deb


----------



## Meredith Sinclair

Thank you all for your well-wishes. My knee is actually feeling OK today, just bruised... But my side is sore, much like I felt after a bad car accident I had a few years ago. It feels like it's bruised on the inside. 

Annalog, glad you didn't hurt your wrist & that you have padding for falls! 

Deb, sorry to hear about the doggie.  Prayers.

Intinst, my knees were bad when I was born! I am convinced, as I remember them hurting *really* bad as a child of 4-5 years of age... I still did hurdles when in high school though.


----------



## Meredith Sinclair

intinst said:


> What is it with KNEES?!?
> Hope yours gets better soon, Meredith, mine is great after the replacement.


I know how *that* feels in a way... my ACL reconstructed knee is *great*! Feels like it never has had issues. I only hope that this one gets better quick. The holidays are upon us and I have a lot of work in the kitchen planned.


----------



## Meredith Sinclair

Cobbie said:


> Oh, Meredith, I'm so sorry to hear that. Hopefully, this new development will be temporary and you can go back to having your old bad knee. Tell DD Hi for me.


Well Thank YOU Ms. Cobbie!  DD asks about you quite often. I thought maybe you forgot about us! I am on here pretty often at night, just having fun on the new threads I started and a few of the other fun ones. Since Brendan and I finished our book I have a bit more time... It's a LOT of work writing and editing! I have a new respect for all the Indies out there. It's a good Y/A book with a lot of promise for a nice size series. Wish us luck.


----------



## NogDog

intinst said:


> What is it with KNEES?!?
> ...


Knees are just one part of our bodies that are an argument _against_ "intelligent design."


----------



## Alle Meine Entchen

My neighbor is not able to give good directions to his apartment.  He lives in a duplex (I guess that's what it's called) where the top floor of the house was converted into an apartment and the door to his place is on the side of the house (which is the house next to us, not ours).  I am ok w/ getting the occassional person knocking on my door looking for "Q" (I don't know his name) and it is funny seeing their faces when they see a white girl open the door instead of the African American guy they are looking for.  I do draw the line @ having people knock on my door and ring my doorbell @ 3am looking for "Q".  I was awake (insomnia) and just sat there waiting for them to realize that had the wrong house.  Is it really neccessary to hang out @ 3am?


----------



## drenee

The rain has stopped and I have the front and back doors open and a beautiful breeze is blowing through.  Awesome for a mid-November day.
deb


----------



## caseyf6

Mine is pretty deep, I hope you don't mind.

12 years ago, a group of us were all pregnant at the same time, and we found each other on a forum much like this one is.  We were grouped together because of similar due dates, and we became fast friends.  Many of us have met in real life, and our bond is deep.

One of us is dying.  There could be an nth-hour reprieve, but hospice has been called in.  She fought breast cancer through chemo, radiation, surgery...  Then tumors were found in her brain.  The treatments for that, we think, are what has been the hardest for her to fight through, and their after-effects.

She is amazing.  Her humor, her love, her sheer attitude are beyond words.  

Her daughter is my younger daughter's age.  Her son is a year younger than my college freshman.  

We are devastated.  And waiting.  And praying.


----------



## NapCat (retired)

A string broke on the church piano....gotta fix it before Sunday......sigh


----------



## Indy

I'm so sorry for your loss, Casey.  It makes my bad day sound petty.  A little background:  my autistic daughter is 19, on her junior year of high school, and I have worked nights for ages to be able, no matter what my schedule, to meet her when she comes home from school.  This is challenging on early release days and such because I'm almost always asleep at 1 pm.  Well.  I have been seeing that there are some day jobs I wanted, but can not have.  We have been training this child to let herself in for the last YEAR.  She has two door keys and instructions to:  ring doorbell or go to the neighbor's house (they expect her to, sometime) if she can not get in.  Most days I am sound asleep and the doorbell rings, then she's standing over me: "hi mom, get up for work."  We're doing well with this "grown up" activity.  

So my hubby just started a 2-10 pm job.  She is also doing really well with several hours of alone time in the house.  She knows what to do and not do, where the 911 button is on the phone, how to tell when we should be back, etc.  Later we will add alarm clocks to her repertoire but not right now.  OMG so yesterday I have a new job hospital orientation from 8a-5p on a day right after I worked a 12 hour night.  Hubby got her on the bus to school, told her to let herself in when she got home and I should be back within the hour of that, she agreed.  I got home at 5:30.  House dark, front door unlocked (he was trying to make it easy for her) and no daughter.  The bus driver saw the lack of cars and would not allow her to exit the bus!  I am ready to scream!  Holy cow I could be at home with a car in the shop!  She never gives two cents of a damn if someone comes to the door or not!  They took her to school, called my hubby who had to leave work, pick her up, and take her home, so we all got there about the same time.  I'm still mad enough to spit nails.  How do people learn if you don't give them a chance?  I was a latchkey kid for years, and I was younger and actively stupider than my mildly disabled daughter- somehow I just know that fussing out the bus driver is going to make me look worse.


----------



## drenee

Casey, I am so sorry your friend is going through such a hard time.  Hugs to you.

Indy, what a bad situation.  If it were me I would be making a trip to the board of education to have a chat with a transportation director.  Good luck.

deb


----------



## geoffthomas

Hey Casey, Indy - (((hugs))) - just because.
and Deb (((hugs))) always.


----------



## Meredith Sinclair

Casey, I am also part of a group like yours... we all had girls except two and ALL are still close friends. That is a very sad situation. I have two friends with cancer and watching them suffering through all they are going through is so sad. I am sorry for your pain. Prayers for peace.


----------



## momilp

Casey, I'm truly sorry for your friend. I have a similar situation, and it's affecting me, a lot.
Indy, I'd have screamed too.


----------



## Alle Meine Entchen

My thump is straight forward and, unfortunately, a frequent occurance.  I have a migraine.  I woke up @ 3am w/ said migraine (plus Braxton Hicks and a lovely child who was pressing painfully on a nerve) and am hoping to get a couple hours of sleep here in a bit.  Hopefully DD will be nice to Mama today (unlike yesterday when she locked DH and myself out of the house and we had to call my in laws to come and unlock the door).


----------



## Tip10

Indy said:


> I'm so sorry for your loss, Casey. It makes my bad day sound petty. A little background: my autistic daughter is 19, on her junior year of high school, and I have worked nights for ages to be able, no matter what my schedule, to meet her when she comes home from school. This is challenging on early release days and such because I'm almost always asleep at 1 pm. Well. I have been seeing that there are some day jobs I wanted, but can not have. We have been training this child to let herself in for the last YEAR. She has two door keys and instructions to: ring doorbell or go to the neighbor's house (they expect her to, sometime) if she can not get in. Most days I am sound asleep and the doorbell rings, then she's standing over me: "hi mom, get up for work." We're doing well with this "grown up" activity.
> 
> So my hubby just started a 2-10 pm job. She is also doing really well with several hours of alone time in the house. She knows what to do and not do, where the 911 button is on the phone, how to tell when we should be back, etc. Later we will add alarm clocks to her repertoire but not right now. OMG so yesterday I have a new job hospital orientation from 8a-5p on a day right after I worked a 12 hour night. Hubby got her on the bus to school, told her to let herself in when she got home and I should be back within the hour of that, she agreed. I got home at 5:30. House dark, front door unlocked (he was trying to make it easy for her) and no daughter. The bus driver saw the lack of cars and would not allow her to exit the bus! I am ready to scream! Holy cow I could be at home with a car in the shop! She never gives two cents of a d*mn if someone comes to the door or not! They took her to school, called my hubby who had to leave work, pick her up, and take her home, so we all got there about the same time. I'm still mad enough to spit nails. How do people learn if you don't give them a chance? I was a latchkey kid for years, and I was younger and actively stupider than my mildly disabled daughter- somehow I just know that fussing out the bus driver is going to make me look worse.


Indy -- just saw this and it made me think of you and your daughter's situation -- and wonder if something like this might not help in your situation. It wouldn't have helped with the bus driver but perhaps will help her out if there's issues in the future -- at least this way if she knows to push the button she'll get somebody who'll know who to call to get her assistance. And, God forbid, if she ever were to get lost it might provide a means of possibly finding her.

I know nothing about the device other than what I've read here.

http://the-gadgeteer.com/2011/11/17/stay-protected-at-home-or-on-the-go-with-5star-urgent-response/


----------



## NapCat (retired)

~while writing a check, ink leaked from my pen

~wet ink covered my hand

~my ink covered hand smeared my phone's touchscreen

~while cleaning the touchscreen, I inadvertently moved several widgets to my homescreen

~while attempted to remove the widgets, I accidentally called 911

~the officer had no sense of humor what-so-ever
~sigh


----------



## corkyb

Ha


NapCat said:


> ~while writing a check, ink leaked from my pen
> 
> ~wet ink covered my hand
> 
> ~my ink covered hand smeared my phone's touchscreen
> 
> ~while cleaning the touchscreen, I inadvertently moved several widgets to my homescreen
> 
> ~while attempted to remove the widgets, I accidentally called 911
> 
> ~the officer had no sense of humor what-so-ever
> ~sigh


hahaha. Walter, you gave me a good laugh today. Hope the officer wasn't too hard on you.


----------



## NapCat (retired)

Brought out the Christmas Card mailing list.....there, neatly bundled, were all the cards sent to me last year......
_UNOPENED_....whoops !


----------



## Alle Meine Entchen

Still pregnant.  I know I still have 4 days until my due date, but it's never fun to wake up and realize you've pulled a muscle in your stomach in your sleep b/c you're so huge.


----------



## NapCat (retired)

In between* BLACK FRIDAY* and *CYBER MONDAY* is:

* THUMPLESS THUNDAY !!
*


----------



## caseyf6

I don't know if I'd call today Thumpless.  Thank you for the words of kindness; it helped, especially, knowing someone else understood our "group".  (Thank you, Meredith.)  

Tabatha passed away and was buried last Sunday.  I have written back and forth with her twin, but I am still clueless about what to write to the family.  At the same time, I am glad she is out of pain and finally at peace; two years of fighting this thing took its toll.


----------



## NapCat (retired)

Wet Paws....


----------



## Sandpiper

This was a few days ago.  I'm _ _ years old (can't bring myself to say the number / very recently eligible for Medicare).  I think I'm in generally good health.  No aches or pains.  NOT overweight.  My diet isn't the best, but it's also far from being the worst.  Not on any drugs.  I'm not into taking drugs to fix problems unless absolutely necessary.  My cholesterol is pretty consistently on the highish side.  Maybe that's just me.  Doc, who I do like, suggested drug for cholesterol.  No, thank you.  For various reasons, thought my bones were in good shape.  Had a dexascan.  Guess not.  Appointment with doc about that this Thursday.  Will he want to prescribe drug?  No, thank you.  

I'd been goin' along feeling good -- physically and mentally.  Now I feel like I'm going downhill.  It has put a little damper on Christmas.  Maybe no more diagnostic tests for me.


----------



## Meredith Sinclair

caseyf6 said:


> I don't know if I'd call today Thumpless. Thank you for the words of kindness; it helped, especially, knowing someone else understood our "group". (Thank you, Meredith.)
> 
> Tabatha passed away and was buried last Sunday. I have written back and forth with her twin, but I am still clueless about what to write to the family. At the same time, I am glad she is out of pain and finally at peace; two years of fighting this thing took its toll.


So sorry for your loss Casey.  Your friend's pain is gone but your pain of loing her is real...Prayers for your peace and for God to give you the right words for the family.


----------



## NapCat (retired)

Pancake "Hangover"


----------



## caseyf6

Napcat, I love your pictures.


----------



## Alle Meine Entchen

DH is @ the er bc of possible gall bladder or appendix issues. I can't be w him bc neither of us want our 5 week old to catch anything


----------



## drenee

Oh my, AME, so sorry.  Keep us posted.  
deb


----------



## spotsmom

Spent a couple of hours deciding on a pattern for a baby afghan, spent another couple of hours getting it started and then realized I really didn't like the yarn...  So, back to the drawing board.  sigh.


----------



## Alle Meine Entchen

drenee said:


> Oh my, AME, so sorry. Keep us posted.
> deb


here's an update: It's most likely intestinal flu and he needs to stay away from the kidlets and work for a few days. Good luck keeping the 2 1/2 yr old away from her favorite person in the whole wide world (aside from Grandpa). He also has to stay away from pretty much everything he enjoys eating (fried, greasy food, meat, spicy food).

Another thump: it's snowing and I hate being cold. I may also be grumpy b/c DH is home sick, but I'm pretty sure it's b/c I'm cold.


----------



## NapCat (retired)

Ever try to install tires on a band saw ? Grrrrrrrrrr


----------



## Casper Parks

NapCat said:


> Ever try to install tires on a band saw ? Grrrrrrrrrr


Image that's a rough one...


----------



## drenee

AME, so glad it's nothing more than intestinal flu, although that's bad enough.  
Hopefully it won't go through the rest of your family.  
When my guys were little I always put a capful of bleach in my dishwater.  
deb


----------



## loonlover

Van trouble - right rear wheel is locked up.  II thinks the emergency brake may not be releasing properly.  I will have it towed to the shop in the morning and hope it only costs an arm or a leg.


----------



## Tatiana

Fourteen degrees this morning and my car wouldn't start.  DS checked it...not a battery problem.  It was towed to the mechanic...needs a new fuel pump...$400.00 including labor.  It'll be ready tomorrow.


----------



## NapCat (retired)

Sears.....


----------



## drenee

Stupid, stupid, stupid side pain is back.  Errrrr.
deb


----------



## Meb Bryant

Fighting flu virus for 10 days. Cough. Cough. Cough.


----------



## Sandpiper

NapCat said:


> Sears.....


Yeah. I am not a Sears fan. Two problems years ago. They don't get my money.


----------



## Vegas_Asian

Since bro did not want to wait in the denist waiting room an hour between mom and his appointment I have to drive across from work, home, back to the denist (down the street from my job) ,  drop off bro to work a forth mile away, and back across home all at rush hour (s). So my bro gave himself an additional hour of leisure time at home and added two to my day....don't mean to be a whiner, I am juggling two jobs and about to start the semester. Bro just spends more time playing Dead Island than I do get to sleep.

Sent from my Kindle Fire using Tapatalk


----------



## caseyf6

Vegas, how is it he was allowed to do that?  Sounds like he's inconveniencing everyone and that would put me in a mood too.  Ugh.

My thump comes later this month.


----------



## spotsmom

Threw my back out simply walking across a room.  How does that happen?


----------



## dalya

Found out I haven't heard from a friend in over a year because apparently I said something that offended the friend. I don't even remember what it was!  :-(


----------



## drenee

Dalya said:


> Found out I haven't heard from a friend in over a year because apparently I said something that offended the friend. I don't even remember what it was! :-(


So sorry. I apparently offended a relative many years ago. She has refused to tell me what I did or to move on. I quit losing sleep over it. 
deb


----------



## Alle Meine Entchen

Just found out my aunt died last night.  She had diabetes and was on dialasis (plus the transplant list), but her heart just couldn't take it.  I hope she's up there chasing Conway Twitty and Elvis (my aunt always was a bit of a fan girl)


----------



## metal134

I found a Nintendo 3DS lying on the curb today.  All I could picture was some little kid crying because he lost his Christmas present. And sure enough, while I was searching the system for some kind of personal information that could tell me how to contact this person, I came across pictures of a kid and his puppy.  I felt bad.  I'm going to put an ad in the classifieds and hopefully I can get this thing back to the kid who lost it.


----------



## Victoria J

I've been wanting to get a boxed set of films on Blu Ray and it was only $50.00 for the longest time. I procrastinated, waiting around until the next payday and now it's gone up about $25.00.   I should have bought it long ago!


----------



## Kia Zi Shiru

was planning on having a really busy day today, going to a time management workshop, going to the gym and doing some grocery shopping...

Right before I went to the workshop I really bumped my foot into my bed, happens all the time, I joked that I always seemed to forget why I have a bruise on the side of my knee, since I always bump my knee into the higher part of the post at the same time.
So off with a slightly painful foot I go, not thinking anything of it, took my shoe off at the workshop (don't worry, I have clean socks and I never close my shoes, it is not like my feet smell  ) because I always feel that just having it out feels better after I just bumped it. I tried to put it on after an hour and it felt tight... Great... I limped home, took off my sock and there is a slight bruising on the toe. It hurts to move it or put pressure on it and I have trouble bending it...
I put some ice on it and keep it slightly elevated and hope the swelling is down later cause I REALLY NEED to go shopping... The housemate said that if the pain and stiffness hasn't gone down in a few hours she is taking me to A&E... I don't want to :/ I have stuff to do today... GRRRRR


----------



## Kia Zi Shiru

toe is fine again 

Now I'm all upset with my damn housemates again... Apparently I'm no longer a friend as they have having birthday cake downstairs and I'm not invited.
I was also invited to the birthday dinner of one of them but only after I actually found out she was having a birthday dinner a few days up front to begin with. If I hadn't found out through a friend I would never have known it...

I feel so stupid, this is what I get for being there for her for the last 2 years...


----------



## *DrDLN* (dr.s.dhillon)

Printer keep giving error and feel like throwing out of window.


----------



## EGranfors

Had two good things happen yesterday and was waiting for the third. Good things happen in threes, right? WRONG. Story did not place in a flash contest. I really thought it would win. Egomaniac that I am.
#3, where are you?


----------



## drenee

Dear fiance's beloved Australian Shephard departed this earth today.  She has not been doing well for several months.  I feel so bad for him.  She was about 14.  She was a rescue so her age was estimated.


----------



## loonlover

So sorry to hear this.  It is always tough to lose one of our furry family members.


----------



## drenee

Thank you, LL.  
deb


----------



## NapCat (retired)

It's THUMPLESS THUNDAY !!


----------



## Kia Zi Shiru

no sleep, 0 hours of sleep...
I had gotten into the habit of drinking cans of energydrink, which when controlled is okay for me, but I had slipped and even though I had 2 cans around 1 in the afternoon and 1 can at dinner at 9 in the evening I've had frayed nerves and no sleep last night. (even after taking sleeping pills I just stayed awake) So I'm hoping that none of my housemates will piss me off today because I am not in a mood to deal with people...


----------



## Alle Meine Entchen

This week we've had rain/snow almost everyday.  The resulting weather change has caused me to have a migraine almost everyday (not to mention that Sunday the windshield on my car cracked so I had to call the insurance on Monday to have it replaced).  Poor Dh is going to have to deal w/ a cranky and not feeling well wife, plus a not so clean house (although the kids will be taken care of, I won't do anything like sweeping, dishes, etc b/c I tend to get dizzy w/ migraines).


----------



## CoraBuhlert

I've been suffering from an aphthous ulcer/canker sore on the side of my tongue for three days now. The bloody thing is huge and it hurts like hell. All of the usual remedies (I have recurring aphthous ulcers and have all sort of stuff at home) don't work, I can barely eat or drink, let alone talk, and the thing shows no sign of receding.


----------



## D/W

CoraBuhlert said:


> I've been suffering from an aphthous ulcer/canker sore on the side of my tongue for three days now. The bloody thing is huge and it hurts like hell.


That sounds absolutely miserable!

Since mouth ulcers have been a recurrent problem for you, testing for possible underlying health problems may be wise. This web page mentions several health conditions that could be related to the ulcers: http://www.aafp.org/afp/2000/0701/p149.html. I hope it heals soon!


----------



## CoraBuhlert

Thanks for the link, DreamWeaver. 

My aphthous ulcers are mostly caused by stress and immune system issues as well as a food sensitivity towards citrus fruits. I used to drink a glass of fresh lemon or orange juice a day to boost my immune system. Turned out that what was supposed to keep me healthy was actually making me sick and caused recurring aphthous ulcers. Since I stopped drinking orange and lemon use, the ulcers are much rarer and only show up in times of stress and when my immune system is compromised. This one is much nastier than usual, though, and I have a very strong suspicion that the stressor was a problem with disruptive students at the school where I teach.


----------



## Alle Meine Entchen

My grandfather passed away yesterday.  He was 85 years old.


----------



## crebel

Alle Meine Entchen said:


> My grandfather passed away yesterday. He was 85 years old.


{{{hugs}}} for you. I'm sorry for your loss.


----------



## Jeff

My mother died on Monday. She was 95.


----------



## crebel

Jeff said:


> My mother died on Monday. She was 95.


{{{hugs}}} for you also, Jeff. You are in my thoughts and prayers.


----------



## loonlover

Alle and Jeff, you are both in my thoughts and prayers.


----------



## 13500

Sorry to hear of your losses, Alle and Jeff. My sympathies.


----------



## Annalog

Hugs for you and your families, Jeff and Alle Meine Entchen.


----------



## geoffthomas

Jeff - you know I care and will be in prayer for you.

Alle - please know that your GF is now in God's hands.


----------



## Alle Meine Entchen

Thanks everyone. Today was the funeral and even though I know he's in a better place, it was still heart breaking.  He and Mamaw had been married for 67 years and together since the 2nd grade.  It is going to be a huge adjustment for us all.


----------



## Jeff

Thank you all for your kind words. I had a court appearance scheduled for yesterday afternoon that I couldn't break so I was unable to go to the funeral in New Mexico today.


----------



## Tip10

Long Night -- or more correct short one.

That boy over in my Avatar -- his name is Cody -- he's been around for going on 12 years now -- used to be all black -- you can see the grey in the pic, his muzzle is now almost all grey.

Anyhow, a few months ago he got diagnosed with an Insulinoma -- we're not going to subject him to surgery because of his age and because of the prognosis that they are not sure they can do anything with it.
Last night he suffered a Grand Mal seizure -- only the third that we know about -- the other two several months ago (and several weeks apart) both had been triggered by fasting for medical procedures.  This one he wasn't fasting.  He came out of it pretty good -- better than he had the other two, unfortunately, about 2 hours later he dropped into a second one and when he was just coming out of it he dropped into a third.  He did come out of that one and we took him up to our PRIMO animal hospital about 11 PM last night -- sugar levels were real low -- we'd already started getting him some stuff to try and boost them (he's a fruit fiend -- loves ALL fruit so got some oranges) -- they also gave him some more food trying to boost it a bit.  They are kept him for obs -- last I heard late last night (rather early this AM) was after blood work and he was resting normally, no more seizures.  Hopefully DD will fetch him this morning and we'll make some adjustments on his meds and he'll be fine for a while longer.  
Back home and settled in about 1 AM -- Alarm goes off at 4:40 AM so am dragging a bit this morning.


----------



## Alle Meine Entchen

woke up to find that DD had gotten sick all over her bedding sometime this morning, so I had to do laundry, clean up more messes and give her a bath (all while dealing w/ a cranky spoiled DS who wants to be held all the time).  I'm also working on a headache and wondering if I'm coming down w/ it too since I'm feeling queasy


----------



## SadieSForsythe

Recently submitted a PhD funding proposal. I worked really hard on it, gathered departmental support, and had high hopes for success. Just found out that there was an unusually large number of candidates this year, and an equally unusually large number of _internal_ candidates on top of that. That makes for far steeper competition that I had expected. Hopes falling through the floor.


----------



## Alle Meine Entchen

woke up w/ the beginnings of a migraine today and DD accidently poked me in the eye on the side the migraine is on.  Even though it was on accident, it still hurt and I couldn't open my eye for 10 mins afterwards (plus it's all bloodshot).  I did handle it well w/ no yelling (it was an accident) and just a smidge of crying.  I think it's really safe to state that today is not going to be my day.


----------



## Alle Meine Entchen

this really hasn't been my week.  Yesterday, after a long day w/ my 2 kids (the kind of day where you mentally chant, "I love my kids, I love my kids" over and over) having a screaming match, not doing what they were supposed to do, etc I finally put them to bed and started getting ready for a lunch meeting w/ some woman (adult conversation!) only to get the call that DH hit a deer on his way home.  He's fine, but the car is not.  It's @ the mechanics so they can figure out if it can be fixed and if so, how much it's going to cost/take.  This means DH has to drive my car and we're trying to figure out if the car is totalled what kind of car we should get next (I'm leaning towards the minivan since 2 is not our final number).  Needless to say, I'm stressing over it (probably too much).


----------



## crebel

I wanted to link Craig's thread in the WC for those who haven't heard that TL did have appendicitis when she posted the above yesterday. http://www.kboards.com/index.php/topic,109262.0.html

Hope you have a quick recovery, TL. Sending healing thoughts your way.


----------



## Vegas_Asian

Tuition for fall semester usually isn't due until the second week of august and the college announced its changed it to the first of June. I say for school straight out of pocket, too.

Sent from my HTC Inspire via Tapatalk


----------



## loonlover

April must really be a good month for everyone!

I have a headache that won't seem to go away.  With a Miranda Lambert concert at the arena tomorrow night, I really need to get rid of it before then.  Here's hoping the next dose of Tylenol and a good night's sleep will do the trick.


----------



## Alle Meine Entchen

Alle Meine Entchen said:


> DH hit a deer on his way home. He's fine, but the car is not. It's @ the mechanics so they can figure out if it can be fixed and if so, how much it's going to cost/take. This means DH has to drive my car and we're trying to figure out if the car is totalled what kind of car we should get next (I'm leaning towards the minivan since 2 is not our final number).


So DH found out today that the insurance company gave him the wrong number which means that we won't be getting the check for the car (which was totalled, thanks Bambi) until Monday. That means DH (who is driving my car) has to take more time off work to deal w/ insurance stuff. On the bright side, the car bluebooked for more than we thought/paid for


----------



## *DrDLN* (dr.s.dhillon)

It doesn't seem to be big problem. But staying home without walk for the last 4 days is depressing. Waiting for the rain to be over.


----------



## Annalog

Mice!


----------



## drenee

Transcribing the testimony of a handwriting expert.  OMG, he is driving me crazy.  
The prosecutor asked him a yes or no question and he has been droning on for ten friggin minutes.  
I see a glass wine in my future.
deb


----------



## Vegas_Asian

Mom went to er with pain behind her eyes and numb arm. She is a healthyperson, (a marathon runner and health enthusiast) but they think they found blood in the brain. Its how my grandfather died and her sister wad treated lady year for one. They are transferring her across town. I got the text while at work. Dad gave the most vague text. Taking care of my pup before running around getting the cars and my brother. Boss already gave me the option to take of tomorrow.

Update: they confirmed she had blood in the brain. Had some slurring. They are still searching for the source of the bleed 

Sent from my Desire HD using Tapatalk 2


----------



## telracs

woke up with a migraine.


----------



## balaspa

I had a bump and a thump today.  The thump is that my friend's father died from liver cancer.  Very sad.


----------



## Sandpiper

Made me think of a childhood friend.  Went to same schools K - 12.  He lived a few houses away during grade and middle school years.  Then moved to another part of town during high school.  Then he left town with the military.  But I seemed to run into him about every ten years.  After the last ten years, thought it was about time to run into Bob again.  I did sort of -- obit.  It's year later and I'm still so sad about that.


----------



## Annalog

The Prev Page button on DH's DX stopped working and the Home button is loose.


----------



## balaspa

My boss really ticked me off today.  She would not shut up and stop asking me questions.  Then, she asked me to do something, then proceeded to give me obnoxious looks because she didn't like the way I did it.  Do it yourself then!


----------



## balaspa

So far, today has been one big THUMP.  Got up early and thought I had a great idea for marketing my books, only to have it shot down by one of my colleagues.  Then, got news I did not get the job as a publicist with Sourcebooks, a job I interviewed for last week and really wanted.  Then I hear former New  York Yankee Bill "Moose" Skowron has died.  I had met Moose several times as he was the nephew of my next door neighbor growing up.  Very sad.  This day is trying hard to crush me.


----------



## lucasfernan

Running out of fuel and learning my fuel gage has lost its guts too


----------



## Annalog

Spent most of today in emergency room after my 80 year old mom with osteoporosis fell on her back on a tile over concrete floor. Good news: she did not break any bones. However she apparently tore some muscles so that her back feels broken. She cannot tolerate pain killers but she is still moving under her own power most of the time. My sister came over to spend the night with her.


----------



## intinst

balaspa said:


> So far, today has been one big THUMP. Got up early and thought I had a great idea for marketing my books, only to have it shot down by one of my colleagues. Then, got news I did not get the job as a publicist with Sourcebooks, a job I interviewed for last week and really wanted. Then I hear former New York Yankee Bill "Moose" Skowron has died. I had met Moose several times as he was the nephew of my next door neighbor growing up. Very sad. This day is trying hard to crush me.


I met Bill Skowron at a baseball card show in Memphis Tennessee. He was very gracious, spent a lot of time talking to my two young boys, Loonlover and I. Baseball lost a wonderful ambassador and the rest of us will miss a very nice man.


----------



## lucasfernan

Cutting open my avocado to find it full of fungus :S


----------



## crebel

It's Monday.  DH left a carton of ice cream on top of the refrigerator when he was digging something out of the freezer last night.  What a mess melted in the door gaskets, all over the top, down the sides and across my just-washed-on-my-hands-and-knees-on-Saturday floor.  Got that cleaned up, went out to my van to go get more ice cream - the battery is dead.  Sigh...


----------



## That Weird Guy....

Have not really had a "thump" today. *knock on wood*


----------



## balaspa

huge back up on the tollway into work this morning and then at least two blocked roads once I got off the tollway trying to get to work.  Should have stayed in bed.


----------



## lucasfernan

The communal kitty cat hasn't shown up for more than 4 days. We're all quite worried. Poor little Motas, I hope he's alright


----------



## balaspa

One word: work


----------



## lucasfernan

Waking up with a stomach ache.


----------



## Alle Meine Entchen

got a call that a good friend of mine's hubby in emergency surgery.  They were doing a routine colonoscopy when they found (caused?) a hole in his colon and rushed him into surgery to repair it.  My friend called to tell me and to let me know they weren't going to make it for dinner tonight.  I assured her emergency surgeries were on the list of allowed dinner excuses.


----------



## lucasfernan

My favourite bakery had sold out of croissants.


----------



## balaspa

work


----------



## sheiler1963

I dated this man for 3+ yrs and we parted amicably about a year ago. Since then we have remained friends occasionally calling, doing lunch etc. Sometimes I went to his place to help him with doing things on his computer like uploading and editing pics. When I need things like my car oil changed or debris hauled off after a bad storm he was my go-to guy. Recently he began seeing someone and that is fine. We were not a love match and I'm glad that he found someone. I ran into him three days ago and we chatted about this and that and all was well. However today I saw him with his new lady and when they walked by he looked right through me as if I wasn't even there. I didn't shed a tear when we broke it off, but this crushed me.


----------



## Holly A Hook

Seeing my thousand pound shed fly past my bedroom window at 11:30 last night and disintegrate on my front deck and in my yard.  We had some really bad storms last night and I'm not sure if what we got was straight line winds or a low-end tornado.


----------



## Alle Meine Entchen

a sick 3 yr old (it is even worse b/c yesterday was her bday)


----------



## balaspa

thunderstorms all night last night kept me up.  It was a loooooooooooooooonnnnnnnnnnngggggg day and I was exhausted.


----------



## Sandpiper

balaspa said:


> thunderstorms all night last night kept me up. It was a loooooooooooooooonnnnnnnnnnngggggg day and I was exhausted.


I must have slept through it. So sorry, balaspa. I think your bigger problem is your current job and not getting the one you wanted.


----------



## Annalog

Learned my mom has a compression fracture in one vertebrae, probably from her fall last week.


----------



## *DrDLN* (dr.s.dhillon)

My aching heel ruined my walk...


----------



## Brownskins

[email protected] said:


> My favourite bakery had sold out of croissants.


Was it Tartine in 'Frisco?


----------



## NogDog

The two-year-old son of a friend at work has been in the hospital since Thursday as a result of a severe allergic reaction.


----------



## balaspa

Turned down for another job again today.  Very frustrating.


----------



## Jan Hurst-Nicholson

Having a freebie on Something to Read on the Plane and it's free on Amazon UK but NOT free on Amazon.com.
Very frustrating trying to market it using only the links to Amazon.UK. It's afternoon here and I'd planned on spending the morning marketing - I guess that ship's sailed.


----------



## Alle Meine Entchen

it looks like today is going to be one of those do nothing but hold the screaming baby while trying to stop your toddler from hurting her brother in an effort to stop baby from screaming days.


----------



## Tip10

We're going to have to put my buddy of 12+ years (see my Avatar) down this afternoon.  His name is Cody.
He's suffering from an Insulinoma and we've been treating him for it for several months but his condition has continued to deteriorate and he stopped eating and drinking over the weekend.  He can barely stand any more.  It is time.  
Cody has been a very good buddy and took his job of guarding the girl (DD) very seriously.  He saw her from Grade school up through graduating from college and still faithfully guards her room every night.


----------



## Jan Hurst-Nicholson

Tip10 said:


> We're going to have to put my buddy of 12+ years (see my Avatar) down this afternoon. His name is Cody.
> He's suffering from an Insulinoma and we've been treating him for it for several months but his condition has continued to deteriorate and he stopped eating and drinking over the weekend. He can barely stand any more. It is time.
> Cody has been a very good buddy and took his job of guarding the girl (DD) very seriously. He saw her from Grade school up through graduating from college and still faithfully guards her room every night.


I feel your pain as I had to put my little cat, CC to sleep this morning. She was 12 yrs and had cancer that had spread from her stomach to her kidneys. Have buried her in the garden. Will now have to change my bio to 'mother' of two dogs and *one *cat.


----------



## Meb Bryant

Took food for a tennis friend. Her 25-year-old son committed suicide this week.

Suicide: Permanent solution for a temporary problem.


----------



## Annalog

Job hunting in my future; I was laid off this morning.


----------



## loonlover

So sorry to hear this, Anna.  We'll be thinking of you.


----------



## Jeff

Oh, bad news, Anna. Hope you find something better very soon.


----------



## Annalog

Thanks, Loonlover and Jeff. Small bump: I qualified for a severance package so I can wait a couple months before I might need to panic. Of course, I am not waiting at all before starting my job search; that started soon after I got home.


----------



## crebel

Anna, I hope your search is a short one and the severance package becomes a nice bonus!


----------



## telracs

*hands anna the godiva*


yes, start looking now, but i'm glad you have a package to at least cushion things for a bit.


----------



## Annalog

Thanks Chris and Telracs.


----------



## lucasfernan

Waking up at 6am because the gas man came so darn early!!!


----------



## prairiesky

Spent the morning in tears....rescued a young dove from two cats.  I finally found a wildlife rescue that would take it....had a wound on it's neck and she wasn't sure if she could save it.  The dove was just learning to fly, I think....it's wings still looked ok....sheesh...all of these baby birds trying their wings and all of the dangers...I have moved young ones out of the street...last spring fed a baby blackbird that had fallen out of it's nest(couldn't get to it to put it back)  and have dogs and cats so couldn't just ignore it.


----------



## msdanielle28

That the weekend is here and I can finally unwind and watch my Saturday line up of Lifetime, although I got a lot of things to do today.


----------



## *DrDLN* (dr.s.dhillon)

Thinking that I don't have to worry about money anymore...


----------



## lucasfernan

Getting home at 3am to find myself locked out of the apartment building, deadlocked which apparently no-one has seen a key for in 9 years. Was not happy sleeping on street.


----------



## lucasfernan

My aching muscles from crossing the city on foot yesterday. Worth it but definitely feeling it now.


----------



## sheltiemom

I have been dating someone over a year.  We just got back from a trip to Mexico a few weeks ago and everything was going great.  Friday night, we went out to eat after he went to a funeral that afternoon.  Then he went out of the country with his brother on Saturday.  He is supposed to be back Saturday and we had plans to go out that evening.  Today I got an e-mail that he ran into an old girlfriend at the funeral Friday whom he hadn't seen since before we started dating, she called him Saturday night while he was at an airport waiting on a connecting flight, and he has decided to try to work things out with her.  Didn't see that one coming!


----------



## balaspa

Woke up with a nasty stomach ache today.  Bleh.  I hate my own digestive system sometimes.


----------



## lucasfernan

A huge hole in the crutch of my pants.


----------



## Meemo

Fractured elbow.  Mine.  At least it's the left, and it's only one, no other real injuries from my faceplant onto a wooden deck when I missed a step in the dark.  Impressive bruises, though...


----------



## NogDog

Meemo said:


> Fractured elbow. Mine. At least it's the left, and it's only one, no other real injuries from my faceplant onto a wooden deck when I missed a step in the dark. Impressive bruises, though...


Yech! Sounds nasty. Hope you got some good pain meds, at least.


----------



## Meemo

They gave me Percocet - much better than Vicodin (which I hate) - and Naprosyn.  So far I've only been to a doc-in-a-box (urgent care) because we were out of town when it happened.  I see the orthopedic doc Tuesday.  

The upside is that I'll have lots of time for reading - if I can keep my eyes open!


----------



## Annalog

Meemo, glad you are on good meds. Hope your elbow heals quickly and well.


----------



## lucasfernan

Waking up to the sound of noisy noisy lawnmowers!!!!!


----------



## spotsmom

Had to say goodbye to my Little Black Cat today.  Finally used up all those nine (believe me, she had them) lives.  I shall miss her dearly.


----------



## telracs

spotsmom said:


> Had to say goodbye to my Little Black Cat today. Finally used up all those nine (believe me, she had them) lives. I shall miss her dearly.


ahh. hugs.


----------



## Annalog

spotsmom said:


> Had to say goodbye to my Little Black Cat today. Finally used up all those nine (believe me, she had them) lives. I shall miss her dearly.


(((Hugs SpotsMom)))


----------



## loonlover

Sorry to hear that, SpotsMom.  Virtual hugs headed your way.


----------



## gina1230

Dish Network stopped working.  It will be Friday before they send someone over.


----------



## lucasfernan

Having the washing machine leak all through the apartment into the neighbours below us :s Not happy.


----------



## Meemo

Surgery tomorrow to put my elbow back together.


----------



## Annalog

Will be thinking of you and sending healing thoughts!


----------



## Meemo

Thanks Anna!


----------



## spotsmom

Good luck, Memmo!


----------



## balaspa

Work.  Work always gives me a thump.  Sigh.


----------



## loonlover

Good luck, Meemo.  Intinst and I will be thinking of you.


----------



## intinst

loonlover said:


> Good luck, Meemo. Intinst and I will be thinking of you.


Yes we will. Hope everything goes just fine.


----------



## lucasfernan

Running out of coffee


----------



## geoffthomas

Well my thump is that I do not know how Meemo's surgery went.
Not that I expected to - it was to be today.
Just my nature to worry about things out of my control.


----------



## Jeff

geoffthomas said:


> Well my thump is that I do not know how Meemo's surgery went.
> Not that I expected to - it was to be today.
> Just my nature to worry about things out of my control.


That's what I came to see too.


----------



## spotsmom

Jeff said:


> That's what I came to see too.


Me three.


----------



## Annalog

spotsmom said:


> Me three.


Me four.


----------



## traceya

Me five and praying for a good result


----------



## Alle Meine Entchen

I think my K3 is dying


----------



## Jeff

Meemo said:


> Surgery tomorrow to put my elbow back together.


Still waiting for an update. Hope all went well.


----------



## Meemo

Sorry for the delay folks - morphine and Percocet have made it slow going for this poor ol' brain!  Surgery went well and I went in today for a new (thankfully smaller) splint.  The tech said he's seen car & motorcycle crash victims with less damage - clearly a"perfect storm" kinda fall.  Got some nice bling inside my elbow holding it all together.  Now it's a matter of healing and slooooowly working on increasing mobility.  I've been banished to the guest room - at my own suggestion - when you hear your own snoring and are appalled it's a bad sign!   Plus I've got lots more room for moving around and propping myself up with pillows and no fear of bumping into DH's elbows!     Kinda nice actually....for now...  

Thump now is that I've got so much reading time now, but often can't stay awake to get any done!  

Thanks for the prayers, good vibes, etc!


----------



## intinst

Thanks for the update, Meemo. You'll soon be able to shorten your to be read pile.


----------



## Annalog

Thanks for the update, Meemo. Glad the surgery went well. Sending healing thoughts.


----------



## Jeff

Glad all is well, Meemo.


----------



## Betsy the Quilter

Prayers and good thoughts, Meemo!

Betsy


----------



## kindlequeen

factory reset


----------



## Alle Meine Entchen

DH came home sick the other day.  I'm pretty sure he shared it w/ me.  It's great to be exhausted and nauseas when you have a 7 month old and a 3 yr old


----------



## Betsy the Quilter

Power outage due to thunderstorm.  Posting from the iPad, connected via my MiFi...

Betsy


----------



## Aris Whittier

lucasfernan said:


> Running out of coffee


Just reading that gave my day a bump! Oh the horror!


----------



## traceya

Glad the surgery went well Meemo - read when you can, sleep when you must, your body will do the rest. Sending healing prayers x


----------



## crebel

Ditto on the good wishes for a speedy recovery, Meemo!  It is a bump to hear things went well.


----------



## Annalog

A soaptree yucca in our backyard cracked and fell over this evening. Before it broke, it was about 12 feet tall with an additional 8 feet of bloom stalks. There were three bloom stalks loaded with green seed pods. It was at least 10 feet tall when we moved here more than 15 years ago. Photos below from Wikipedia.


----------



## Sandpiper

STORM yesterday.  Without 'lectric from 12:45 p.m. yesterday until 3:45 a.m. this morning.


----------



## Annalog

Sandpiper said:


> STORM yesterday. Without 'lectric from 12:45 p.m. yesterday until 3:45 a.m. this morning.


Glad your electricty is back. Stay safe!


----------



## traceya

I've had the most disturbing afternoon.  A friend dropped round for a coffee and told me about a child molester living very close to me and about some of his victims.  The saddest and most disturbing part of her tale is that the offender is only 11 years old.  I'd personally witnessed what I categorized as 'odd' behavior in him but had no idea he was taking it to those kind of extremes.  If my friends young son hadn't confirmed what happened I'm not sure I would have believed it.  I mean who can believe that an 11 year old boy can be a sex offender who has molested several boys and girls in the neighborhood.  

It's really upset me enormously, my heart is bleeding for those kids, including him.


----------



## CoraBuhlert

My air conditioning unit broke down yesterday. I thought it just needed cooling agent and called the maintenance service. However, the service technician said that the compressor unit is broken and needs to be replaced. Probably the whole system, since it's more than twenty years old. And since I'm in Germany, where air conditioning units are uncommon and considered something of a frivolous luxury (mine only supplies two rooms in the house), it will take while to order the parts and replace the system. Not to mention the costs.

And of course, it has to be very hot the whole weekend with no air conditioning and only a small desk fan.


----------



## intinst

Not feeling too good this evening so left work early. Came home to find that the fifteen minute long thunderstorm had knocked out power to our house and several hundred others in the county.


----------



## Alle Meine Entchen

MIL is having elective surgery (that she's already had before) at the end of the month.  She has done all the research, etc, etc and has told both DH and SIL that she does not want anything out of the ordinary (my ILs live only 15 mins away, so I could be there in a short time in case of an emergency; SIL lives 18 hrs, by car, away).  SIL has decided that she is going to ignore her mother's wishes and come out for 2 weeks w/ her 2 kids to "help" her mother thru this surgery (that she has already had before and came thru just fine.  The surgery is a minor one that isn't major like open heart surgery).  My ILs house isn't big enough for the 3 of them, so we get the kids.  Who lie.  Who steal.  Who complain about everything that doesn't go their way.  Who will take toys away from my (very much) younger children b/c they know the "right way" to play w/ toddler toys.  On top of this, SIL wants this visit to be a surprise (DH has already told MIL b/c they are of an age where surprises are not taken well).  I have no idea how SIL thought that a surprise visit to a person, who has expressely told her not to come, would be a good idea.  The thing that bothers me the most is that SIL is ignoring her own mother's wishes.


----------



## balaspa

Ugh, knowing it is the last day of my vacation and having to return to work tomorrow and deal with my whole apartment issue.


----------



## traceya

Alle, it is such a pain to have so many extra people around you when you're recovering from surgery or an illness. I mean if you _need_ them to assist with cooking/cleaning etc that's one thing but to just pile on top of you while you're trying to rest **shudders** I just hope it all works out for you.

Not a major bump but I've contracted 'flu and I'm scheduled for some major dental work to be done this Thursday. I'm really hoping my 'flu doesn't affect the dental work that needs to be done as I've been waiting for that for a long time - my teeth have lost all their enamel and are, quite literally, falling apart. It's not a good look.


----------



## JimC1946

Another blistering hot, humid day, with the prospect of more nasty T-storms later.


----------



## Alle Meine Entchen

we have the plague aka the flu


----------



## telracs

my hotmail account got hacked.....


----------



## Meemo

Ongoing thump from the elbow fracture - ulnar nerve is still not right - constantly feels like I've hit my funny bone. Hard to get comfortable sitting to read or watch TV, or in bed - it takes a village of pillows. Have a call in about changing meds - besides the almost constant burning/tingling, there are things I've read about that should help with the recurring "stabbing pains" that hit me anywhere along the nerve from the elbow to the ring & pinky fingers - Percocet helps some but it's not so much pain relief as "it hurts but I don't care so much". And despite their telling me not to worry about dependence on the Percocet...I do. End of whine. 

Otherwise I'm doing well - incision has healed well, plate & screws are staying where they should, my range of motion is slowly increasing, and I start physical/occupational therapy Monday, which is progress. And I've actually lost a few lbs, hopefully it isn't *all* from the lost muscle in my forearm! So it ain't all bad news.


----------



## Alle Meine Entchen

this has not been a very fun week. My MIL had surgery on Monday to remove her lap band b/c it had been giving her trouble. The drs found more areas of trouble than they had been expecting. Wensday, DD


Spoiler



pooed


 on my carpet (she didn't want to go in her diaper, but couldn't figure out where to go even though we have a training toliet in the living room and she's sat on it several times) and last night, I set my stove on fire. I got the fire out quickly, but it still freaked me out.


----------



## Alle Meine Entchen

My mom just called me to ask if I'd seen the news lately.  When I told her I hadn't, she then told me that 2 of my youngest brother's friends were in my town on Sunday and pulled up to the gas station on their motorcycles when an older guy (40 to their mid 20s) started a fight and beating up friend #1  friend #2 and #3 tried to break it up, but friend #2 pulled out his gun (he had a concel and carry, so carrying the gun was legal) and the older guy ended up getting shot 3xs and died.  Friend #2 is being arraighend for 1st degree murder tomorrow.  Very depressing.


----------



## Annalog

Not a big thump. My hemocrit value was too low by 0.2 for me to donate blood to the Red Cross today.  I will try again in a couple weeks. Today I was told that it may be the tannin in the tea I have been drinking, not just the caffeine. I guess adding lemon was not enough to offset it. I will try to cut out tea.


----------



## Annalog

Heat pump (A/C) is not working. Will be depending on ceiling fans until we can get the heat pump fixed. Glad it rained this afternoon.

ETA: Only $600 to get it fixed. Could have been a lot worse!


----------



## crebel

RIP Bruiser, my furbaby...


----------



## loonlover

crebel said:


> RIP Bruiser, my furbaby...


So sorry to hear this. Always a hard thing to go through.


----------



## spotsmom

chris, I am so sorry!!!

for those of you who heard me speak of Charlie Horse, may he also rest in peace.  We were up with him all night last night and finally had the vet come and put him down as the sun broke the horizon.  Such a super horse who went through so much.


----------



## The Hooded Claw

Wow, what an awful week for kb members! 

SM, sorry to hear about Charlie Horse. 

Sent from my DROID RAZR using Tapatalk 2


----------



## crebel

Oh No, SM!  We will miss Charlie Horse stories.  {{{hugs}}}

Thank you and LL for sympathies for Bruiser.


----------



## NogDog

Well, shoot: this morning my manager lost his father, and then I come here and see about KB friends loosing their furry friends, and now I'm going through multiple bouts of empathy and sympathy. Hang in there, one and all.


----------



## Annalog

So much sad news.
SpotsMom, you have my sympathies for Charlie Horse and Chris, you have my sympathies for Bruiser.


----------



## Mike Player

Seeing a new litter of cats down in "Cat Valley." Cat Valley is the backyard of the house behind us where at least 15 cats wander around.


----------



## Annalog

Tiny thump -- While driving to the grocery store, I was bitten by a fire ant on the inside of my upper arm. There was a raised bump the sizeof a pea by the time I reached the store. By the time I left, even after buying and applying Campho-Phenique, the swelling was an inch and a half in diameter.


----------



## Sienna_98

Annalog said:


> Tiny thump -- While driving to the grocery store, I was bitten by a fire ant on the inside of my upper arm. There was a raised bump the sizeof a pea by the time I reached the store. By the time I left, even after buying and applying Campho-Phenique, the swelling was an inch and a half in diameter.


Benadryl helps me alot, and I've heard (although I'm not personally willing to try it  ) that you can take a cotton ball with some bleach and that will take the itch away.


----------



## Sean Sweeney

*grumbles* Darn printer doesn't want to work....


----------



## Annalog

Bump: The bite is MUCH better today.



Sienna_98 said:


> Benadryl helps me alot, and I've heard (although I'm not personally willing to try it  ) that you can take a cotton ball with some bleach and that will take the itch away.


Thanks, Sienna. I use ammonia instead of bleach for insect bites. I avoid bleach as much as possible. Of course never mix bleach and ammonia!

As soon as I arrived back home, I got a clean wash cloth, wrapped it around a couple ice cubes, poured a little plain ammonia on the wash cloth over the ice cubes, and then held that against the ant bite. (Home remedy my family has been using for over 40 years.) I only use plain ammonia, not scented. I should have turned around and headed home to use the ammonia immediately as it works best in the first 15 minutes. However, between the Campho-Phenique within 10 minutes of the bite, washing the bite area, applying the ammonia and ice when I got home, washing the bite area again and applying hydrogen peroxide, washing again, again applying the ice and remnants of ammonia, and a final application of Campho-Phenique before bedtime, today the bite is a tiny red area with no itching and only mild pain in the muscle when pressed. I knew by bedtime that I would not need the Benadryl but I would have taken that as well if the bite was still itchy or had not improved dramatically. (Yes, I take fire ant bites seriously. For me, instead of itching, the sensation is of a knife stabbing repeatedly into me. The area gets fire red and hot to the touch if untreated. My mom has severe allergic reactions to fire ant bites.)

Apparently many insect bites are acidic and that is why immediate application of baking soda paste, ammonia, or bleach help. Also, the antiseptic properties of ammonia or bleach help as well. Many of the reactions to insect bites are to what the insect leaves along with either its saliva or venom.

ETA: Of course the ant had to bite me on the same arm I used for donating blood the day before. I guess that is a bump as only one arm had use restrictions.


----------



## kindlequeen

Must vent!  Roommate thought he could move his gf in for the month.  So not cool.  I was ok with it if she stayed as a guest when he is home but guests can't be here when the person they're visiting isn't home (i.e. when said roommate is at work she would have to find something to do other than hang around our house which can be annoying because I work from home and awkward because she's a stranger).  

Roommate is all in a huff now even though he was reminded a month ago, a week before she came, and last night; his words were, "I wish you would have told me."  Um.... we did, I wish you would have listened!  Maybe I could have been more lenient but this roommate does not pick up after himself, he has very loud conversations over speakerphone at 5am, leaves rotten food in the fridge, and more.  Since gf got here yesterday morning, they have left dirty pans on the stove 24 hours a day (right now there is one with food in it that's been there at least 9 hours and it's not cooking just sitting).

The worst part is I feel horribly guilty about it all.  I feel like I shouldn't since we were trying to be clear and honest; he knew this was a house rule before he moved in.

And.... I got a nasty rash (I think it's from my laundry detergent) that is super painful and can not even tolerate aloe with lidocaine.  Is this my karma?  Sheesh!

PS- any homemade remedies welcome.


----------



## Simon Haynes

Some peanut left a 1-star review on my children's book, quoting inappropriate passages to warn other buyers off. The only problem? They lifted the passages from a completely different book - one of my adult titles, which is for ages 15+

And in the review they complained how the plot just seemed to change after chapter 23. What a surprise.

Aaaaargh.


----------



## Meemo

After spending a few hours at the ER yesterday with DH due to a diverticulitis attack that one round of antibiotics hadn't fixed, came home, let the dog out in the back yard and had to go find her when she didn't come in (she was in the yard, just where I couldn't see her). She had some type of deceased rodent in her mouth and would *not* let it go. I suspect it was a baby possum. I also suspect it was already dead - it had that smell. I finally got her to release it and disposed of it (luckily today is trash pick-up day). All in all a fun afternoon/evening.


----------



## Annalog

kindlequeen said:


> Must vent! ...
> And.... I got a nasty rash (I think it's from my laundry detergent) that is super painful and can not even tolerate aloe with lidocaine. Is this my karma? Sheesh!
> 
> PS- any homemade remedies welcome.


Kindlequeen, hope your rash is better. I don't know of any homemade remedies. I use Seventh Generation Free and Clear laundry detergent due to allergies to some detergents and probably all fabric softeners. (This is the reason I take my own sheet with me when I travel.) I have found relief from lotions with oatmeal, such as Aveeno, and I have a prescription cream from my doctor from when it was really bad.


----------



## Alle Meine Entchen

I'm sick.  I have a low grade fever, migraine, nausea, and dizziness.  I had my MIL come pick up DD early this morning b/c I knew it wasn't going to be a good day.  I'm also going to have to skip my dad's birthday dinner tomorrow b/c I don't know what I have and I don't know if it's contagious (and there will be little kids there and I don't want to infect anyone).  DH was wondering if I had a mild case of the flu since I've been having chills earlier in the week (to the point where I've had to break out the winter down comforter to be able to sleep)


----------



## luvmy4brats

My thump:

Get in car to drive to Roanoke, Va to see in laws, with a stop at Kings Dominion planned for Sunday. Oldest daughter stays home to watch the animals and go to work.

We get about 2 hours out (nearly to manassas) and get a call we have no water pressure.. Neighbor is there helping out, he can't get it going.. Called the well company, they came out tonight (we turned around and headed home) can't get the pump out without bringing in an excavator which 1. Makes a mess and 2. Adds to the cost.

So let's recap. No in laws
No kings dominion
No water (which means)
No showers, flushing toilets, washing clothes, washing dishes, washing hands until at least tomorrow, possibly longer
Oh, and I'll get a nice big hole dug in my front yard.
And a nice piece of paper after all is said and done expecting payment for this repair job... Somewhere in the ballpark of $1500-$2000

No need to respond... Just need to vent


----------



## Betsy the Quilter

Tornado warnings in our area (northern VA/southern MD).  Keeping fingers crossed that no tornado materializes.

Betsy


----------



## telracs

Betsy the Quilter said:


> Tornado warnings in our area (northern VA/southern MD). Keeping fingers crossed that no tornado materializes.
> 
> Betsy


and they're talking tornadoes here in NYC also. that's just bizarre.


----------



## NogDog

Yep, just spent the last 15 minutes in my bathroom while waiting for a tornado warning to expire here just west of NYC. (I think it was a bit north of me and moving NE, never got too much wind or lightning here.)


----------



## Annalog

Grrrr! Angry about a situation I cannot do anything about it. Glad that the affected family members are doing the right things to handle the situation. Some kids have better sense, manners, and character than a certain adult. Grrr!


----------



## drenee

Misplaced my iPod nano.  I am always so careful.  
Second thump - SIL having surgery on Thursday and I cannot make the trip.  his mom can't go either.  
deb


----------



## Annalog

Deb, I will be thinking of your SIL Thursday. Hope you find your iPod nano.


----------



## drenee

Thank you, Anna.  I hate that my daughter will be alone while he is in surgery.  
deb


----------



## Gerry Skoyles

Sitting down to an English breakfast of bacon, sausage, egg, beans and toast. Cooked by my Thai wife in our jungly home in the back and beyond ... Northeast Thailand.


----------



## Jeff

I think you're in the wrong thread, Gerry Skoyles. Unless you hate your wife, your home or English breakfasts.


----------



## geoffthomas

I am no longer working on the contract that I had serviced for over 6 years with General Dynamics for over 9.  Not sure what is next.  One does not like this. At least I still have a job - for now.


----------



## Jeff

Hang in there, Geoff. I firmly believe that everything happens for the best.


----------



## Christopher Hunter

Putting myself in a position where I either write or face the poorhouse. And then getting an idea for my next project.


----------



## balaspa

Worked hard on this report my boss wanted for a client. Only to have my boss say it wasn't good enough.  So frustrating.


----------



## balaspa

My boss was in the office all day today.  No time to work on the new novel.


----------



## kindlequeen

Bummer work woes!  Hope everyone's situations change for the better!

Super busy week, client lost out on a house by $100k and they bid $70k over asking!  A little bummed considering I was working until after midnight (at their house) and haven't gotten much sleep.  Been working late nights, not sleeping, and hubby is super sick.  To top it off, spent 2 hours at Best Buy trying to resolve a cell phone problem only to have no progress and they didn't even have a paper white for me to play with while I was waiting!  And their lack of cs reminded me why I'd rather wait for Amazon to send me a new kindle vs buying it now from them.


----------



## Sandpiper

Nothing much.  I just got a bad cold.  Don't get colds and the like often at all.  

Watch out.  I been sneezin' all over the place.  If germies get on screen, can you reading my post catch 'em?


----------



## Tatiana

My 22 yo son's fiancee decided she needed a "break" from their relationship.  He is devastated!


----------



## *DrDLN* (dr.s.dhillon)

I never received my iPad 3 from Amazon order. Received refund though after wasting almost a month. So it was nice to receive full refund but I wanted iPad.


----------



## JRWoodward

Well, the MRI tech was very nice, but the fact that I was there at all was bad. Very, very bad.


----------



## geoffthomas

Hey JR, prayers and good vibes out to you.
Don't need to know why MRI (bad).  Just want to lift you up.


----------



## Annalog

Thinking of you, JR, and sending healing thoughts.


----------



## ChadMck

Got a $100 ticket in the mail from one of those camera's for turning right on red.


----------



## balaspa

The designer said she won't get the client's website to a point I can look at it until "late tomorrow afternoon."  The damn client wants it ready to go live by Monday.  It's going to be very tight.


----------



## Sandpiper

Balaspa - thump - something to do with work.


----------



## Ann in Arlington

Disappointing result to the Nationals first home post season game.

But there's always tomorrow. . . . . .


----------



## balaspa

Did not get the link for the website from our designer today and was unable to work on the site for a client.  Very, very frustrating.  Now tomorrow is going to be particularly insane.


----------



## JRWoodward

Backache won't go away. Naproxen doesn't work.


----------



## Ann in Arlington

Nationals couldn't pull it out.    


On the other hand. . . .Spring Training is only about 4 months away!


----------



## geoffthomas

Ann,
I knew I would find a post from you here.
Me too.
It was such a nice dream.
And the team was trying so hard.
Yeah ...... next year, gadget.


----------



## balaspa

The steady rain today.  It was OK for a while, but got depressing as the day went on.


----------



## Alle Meine Entchen

spent the weekend at my parent's house where my mom treated me like I was 15 yrs old and lectured me on how I needed to grow up and be more mature.  She even included this gem, "I've always told you, you read too much.  You could get so much more done if you just didn't read so much".  I should probably mention, I'm 32, married, 2 kids, own our house (as in, no mortgage) and was never a boomerang kid.


----------



## Klip

My sister, who lives in another city, and has been having a really hard time for other reasons, had somebody break into her house last night by throwing a rock through the window.  They got away before the police and armed response security people showed up, and then...did it again.  After the police were gone, the guy broke another window with an enormous rock and climbed in, and this time she had to run away from him, to get help from the neighbours.  This person stole her laptop - luckily backed up and ensured.

It could have been a lot worse, but I keep thinking of her all by herself in her house, and that rock coming through the window a second time.  

Makes me so - I dont know what I'm feeling - that there is nothing I can do, and no way anyone can ensure that she is safe.


----------



## Alle Meine Entchen

My day was a day of thumps. DD destroyed the living room in 30 mins (or less) while I was putting up laundry, including an almost full box of wipes (we are talking almost 900 wipes). My living room floor looked white from all the wipes. Plus she unfolded all of the laundry that was folding. So not cool.

Then, while I was nursing DS to put him down for a nap, she decides to go all stunt woman on me and does something (I didn't see it since I was upstairs again) and ends up w/ a split lip and a bruise on her check. She's fine, but my nerves may not survive.


----------



## drenee

Alle, you are having a rough week.  So sorry.  
deb


----------



## Alle Meine Entchen

drenee said:


> Alle, you are having a rough week. So sorry.
> deb


I had a girl's night/book club last night, so I'm better. Here's photographic evidence of my living room from yesterday. All the white spots are wipes:


----------



## Alle Meine Entchen

T.L. Haddix said:


> Oh, Alle.  How is her face today? Glad you're feeling better.


it didn't bruise as badly as I was afraid of (as a Redhead, I bruise at the thought of bumping into things, so I always assume it will be bad). I posted a pic in the bump thread (since it is a bump that it didn't bruise worse than it did)


----------



## JRWoodward

I got six calls yesterday and the day before from a bill collector TRYING TO REACH SOMEONE ELSE only cell phone, which uses a number I've had for 13 YEARS. And it's 9:30 and they've called again twice already.


----------



## Alle Meine Entchen

the Boss got "run over" by one of the motorized shopping carts at Walmart today.  It took over 5 minutes to calm her down (normally, it's a hug and a little snuggle and she's fine).  Then, on the way home, I almost got t-boned by a truck that didn't notice until it was too late that it was behind a utility vehicle that was stopped.  Which set off my driving related anxiety and me almost having a panic attack on the road w/ my kids in the car.  That lead to a migraine and all the plans I had for this afternoon (you know, cleaning while nap time is happening) went bye bye.


----------



## balaspa

Ugh, whiny people.


----------



## balaspa

So far this Bears game is a major thump.


----------



## The Hooded Claw

I tripped in a poorly lit parking garage this morning and broke my little finger when I fell! Waiting for the doctor in the urgent care center now. 

Sent from my DROID RAZR using Tapatalk 2


----------



## Annalog

Hope it heals well and quickly!


----------



## drenee

HC, so sorry.  
deb


----------



## crebel

The Hooded Claw said:


> I tripped in a poorly lit parking garage this morning and broke my little finger when I fell! Waiting for the doctor in the urgent care center now.
> 
> Sent from my DROID RAZR using Tapatalk 2


Poor baby! I hope you have been taken care of now and don't have much pain.


----------



## Jeff

The Hooded Claw said:


> I tripped in a poorly lit parking garage this morning and broke my little finger when I fell!


Curses! Hope your claw heals soon.


----------



## The Hooded Claw

Not as bad a thump as I feared, my little finger is NOT broken, but the outer joint was dislocated.  Some discomfort and I'll have to wear a splint for two weeks, but much less problem than a break!


----------



## BTackitt

3 am this morning, Son went back to the Marines for more training, at camp Pendleton this time for 4 weeks.


----------



## balaspa

Being in the office.


----------



## *DrDLN* (dr.s.dhillon)

The new wall plug from Amazon seller was not working and I thought my iPad is not working. It was frustrating.


----------



## balaspa

Having to head into the office instead of working from home.


----------



## Betsy the Quilter

Ugh, DW!  Hope it's not widespread.

My thump is I'm getting a cold.    It's hubby's fault....

Betsy


----------



## Lee44

My knee snap out of place, now I am using a cane to get around, it will probably take a week to heal, when I was perfectly fine prior to that.


----------



## NogDog

telracs being upset by my "good planning" comment.


----------



## Jeff

NogDog said:


> telracs being upset by my "good planning" comment.


She's just tired.


----------



## 31842

I feel like the gods of car accidents are out to get me.  On Friday I was almost t-boned as a guy ran a red light at full speed.  I was inches from biting it.  Today, I was crossing over four lanes from my neighborhood street onto the main street.  The speed limit is 35MPH and some jerk who was easily going 60MPH (they do a lot of illegal street racing in my part of town) came screaming down the street.  Enough to make me feel a little agoraphobic... I need to go smudge my car or sacrifice a chicken (KFC Original Recipe counts, right?) or something...


----------



## Alle Meine Entchen

I've had a whole week of sick kids. My 3 yr old has had


Spoiler



diarrhea


 all week and when I went to get her and DS out of bed this morning, I found she had


Spoiler



vomited


 on the floor and in her bed (plus it's in her hair) so she needs a bath, plus I'm smelling it everywhere! I've just called the dr's office to see if I need to take her in (or do anything else for her)


----------



## Alle Meine Entchen

Alle Meine Entchen said:


> I've had a whole week of sick kids. My 3 yr old has had
> 
> 
> Spoiler
> 
> 
> 
> diarrhea
> 
> 
> all week and when I went to get her and DS out of bed this morning, I found she had
> 
> 
> Spoiler
> 
> 
> 
> vomited
> 
> 
> on the floor and in her bed (plus it's in her hair) so she needs a bath, plus I'm smelling it everywhere! I've just called the dr's office to see if I need to take her in (or do anything else for her)


DH now has it. I talked to the pediatrician and it's supposed to last 7-10 days, which means we're postponing Thanksgiving. I've already called everyone we had invited and they were all very glad we chose not to share our germs.


----------



## metal134

Had to take my cat to the vet today.  He just started hissing out of nowhere.  At my dog, my other cat, even thin air.  This went on for about 3 minutes, so when he calmed down, I took him to the vet.  They said he has a hardened bladder and a blocked urethra, which they also said is very common in male cats.  Without treatment, he would have died.  I have to keep him there until Thursday and it set me back about $1,500.  But the good thing is, I can afford it without much difficulty.  About 4 years back when I had a similar emergency situation with a dog of mine (her stomach got twisted), I couldn't afford it and had to put her down.  This time, I can do something about it.


----------



## balaspa

Woke up with a damn kink in my neck today.  Ouch.


----------



## metal134

balaspa said:


> Woke up with a d*mn kink in my neck today. Ouch.


Last year, I woke up unable to move my neck at all. After about 4 hours of this with no improvement, I went to the emergency room and found out I was having a severe muscle spasm. Luckily I was on vacation at the time because there's no way I would have been able to work that day. Even with the prescribed muscle relaxers, I was unable to move my neck until the next day and it wasn't until 2 days later that I had full mobility back.


----------



## kindlequeen

I have pain radiating down my arm from a car accident two and a half years ago.  A cortico-steroid shot and physical therapy had helped in the last two months but it's back really strong now and I'm not looking forward to another shot in my neck months before I should have to.  

Also, a truck kicked a rock up into our windshield today and now it needs to be replaced!  This happened on our way to our boat (which is a fixer) where we learned we killed two expensive batteries.  Going back tomorrow to see if they will hold a charge after leaving them plugged in overnight.

Work is going well and I'm finally getting over the cold I caught in early December - trying to focus on the positives!


----------



## loonlover

On Monday I took Sonny, our Italian Greyhound-Rat Terrier mix to the veterinarian as he had pretty much quit eating.  He had started out at about 10 pounds and had already lost a pound  Blood work previously done really didn't show any specific disease processes, but the decision was made to try giving IV fluids and antibiotics to see if he responded.  To make a long story short, the decision had to be made this morning to have him put to sleep.

He was a great little companion dog for me - loved spending time in my lap. He had been a great travel companion when my mother broke her hip and I made multiple trips to Kansas to deal with her situation.

He will be missed but the memories of his sweet personality will ease the pain.

The other two dogs have been hanging around since I got the phone call.  The poodle was trying to lick the tears off my cheeks and the dachshund put up with being close to the poodle in order to be near me.

Goodbye Sonny - you were a great dog!


----------



## MLKatz

Things that hit much too close to home... 

My daughter attends school in the Lone Star College System - which provides a great opportunity for kids in the Houston area to get college credit at an affordable cost. My heart skipped a beat when I heard about the shooting yesterday. As I said, I learned it was at a different campus and she is fine. But still.... this has got to stop.


----------



## Vegas_Asian

It's mom's birthday and I got off early to take ny brother out so mom and dad could go out. When I get off early, my bro and parents are across town. They ask me to take care of the dog at home before joining them for dinner. I get home and they call me saying they were coming home for dinner. So I wait for two hours (hungry) for them to get home. I call everyone and only my brother answered. My parents lied to me and I more than angry cuz I could have finished my shift and then some.

Update everyone is home and now mad at me for the phrase "how was I supposed to know" in a tone. At least I was honest about it.
Sent from my Desire HD using Tapatalk 2


----------



## Alle Meine Entchen

So DD got into the diaper rash cream that was in my (put up) diaper bag.  She got it all over our microfiber couch.  She then pulled a bucket of toys over to our new (taller) media center climbed it and found the ink pens DH has left there from when he emptied his pocket and scribbled all over our couch cushions and DS.  When I called DH to ask him a question about the couch (I'd done some googling to figure out cleaning) he told me that it was pretty much my fault as I should know better than to let DD out of my sight and that I should never let her leave the room w/ out me.  You know, b/c going thru clothes to find sizes the kids can still wear and figure out what I need to buy in bigger sizes is a horrible thing to do and I should never do it again.  Also, when I mentioned preschool for DD (who will be 4 in May) he told me that it was unnecessary and she didn't need to go to preschool b/c I can teach her everything she needs to know and we shouldn't waste our time w/ it.

I'm so mad at him that I waited until he came home, told him not to talk to me and locked myself in our bedroom.  I'm also planning on sleeping on the recliner tonight since I'm so irresponsible.


----------



## geoffthomas

My thump is that I have been terminated after coming back to work from the recovery from my triple bypass surgery that I had at the end of October.  Because we are no longer letting employees be on overhead when they become non-billable.  And we have not won any new work.  But this is not a pity party - see the bump thread.


----------



## spotsmom

Good gracious, Geoff.  I am so sorry!  I'm not even going to post my "thump" as it pales in relation to yours.


----------



## kindlequeen

Work has been rough!  I won't even see a paycheck for this year until March 6 since I'm an independent contractor but I've been working my tail off - including stressing over a contract my client wanted me to write last minute (on a home in a neighborhood they told me they hated last week?).  On a separate transaction, I asked someone if they needed a specific doc changed yesterday when I was able to change it - their answer was no.  This morning, they act as though I didn't even tell them of the impending changes and now they need that doc corrected (not so simple because it involves driving in traffic to another office for a signature).

I spent most of yesterday getting yelled at by my clients over something that happens in every transaction (and it's an action made by the lender, not even something I have power over) - this past week has been spent trying to keep a transaction from falling apart including pulling over on the side of the road to work on my laptop so deadlines are met.  It's no wonder my left eye has been twitching almost non-stop over the past two weeks.

And.... this morning I dropped a tin of tea on my kitchen floor and it burst open!  About $20 worth.... and yup, I scooped up what I could and put it back in the tin (minus a few kitty hairs I picked put).  Boiling water will kill germs, right?  I'm not 100% sure if I'm embarrassed by this.  Also, dropped egg salad all down my shirt during lunch.  I'm also guilty of not posting on the FSND thread (obviously I didn't complete my fast).

Fingers crossed all the work I did earlier will pay off and our offer will get accepted!  It can only get better from here, right?

(Sorry for the super long rant, but it felt so good to get it all out!)


----------



## P.C. (Peter) Anders

geoffthomas said:


> My thump is that I have been terminated after coming back to work from the recovery from my triple bypass surgery that I had at the end of October. Because we are no longer letting employees be on overhead when they become non-billable. And we have not won any new work. But this is not a pity party - see the bump thread.


I'm really sorry to hear this.


----------



## geoffthomas

My thump is I had to turn down two "pretty good" jobs.  (the good news is I am accepting one that I think I am going to really like).


----------



## Jeff

geoffthomas said:


> My thump is I had to turn down two "pretty good" jobs. (the good news is I am accepting one that I think I am going to really like).


Let me see. You got a great job offer plus two good job offers and you count that as a thump? No sympathy from me today.


----------



## Annalog

geoffthomas said:


> My thump is I had to turn down two "pretty good" jobs. (the good news is I am accepting one that I think I am going to really like).


Glad you have a great job offer to accept!


----------



## kindlequeen

Good for you Geoff!


----------



## Tatiana

I'm coming down with the Flu that is making the rounds from DS's fiancee's family (she and her 4 siblings have it) to ours. Everyone has had their flu shots, but this is a different strain than the flu shots, according to Fiancee's and DS's doctors.  I've taken care of DS all this week and taken the greatest precautions to prevent being infected.  Apparently I wasn't careful enough.    My dr. warned me what she would do (probable hospitalization) if I came down with the flu since I have heart problems, asthma and diabetes.  I'm terrified to call her tomorrow morning but don't dare not call as breathing is difficult tonight even with my inhaler and the holiday weekend is coming up.  

DH is moving up to his office so he doesn't come down with it.  I know it's best because with DS and two other staff (fiancee and her sibling) down with the Flu we're shorthanded and we can't imagine what will happen at the two stores if DH gets the Flu.  BUT in my heart I'm upset because I feel abandoned when I'm sick.  DS, who still has a fever, promises he'll take care of me if I don't end up in the hospital.  DH won't be taking me to dr. nor will he come to hospital, I'm on my own.  

I'm just feeling sorry for myself.  Thank you for listening.


----------



## kindlequeen

Feeling down since I got cut from a dinner party tonight (too many RSVP's) and I'm finding it hard to get motivated to go exercise in 20+mph winds.  Also, the hubby is really sick - crossing my fingers I don't get it too!


----------



## Sandpiper

My car needs work = $2,000!    I wasn't expecting that.  It's old, but still OK.  Been going to same mechanic for about 30 years.  I believe him.


----------



## Annalog

While clearing brush along a fence this evening, DH found the body of a roadrunner that had been hanging around our house. It was lying under an acacia by a barrel cactus. We think it may have eaten a poisoned rodent as it did not look sick or damaged. We do not put out poison but suspect that our neighbors do.


----------



## spotsmom

Got 2 phone calls and an email from one of my credit card companies advising that someone hacked into my account, added her name to my card and charged over $7,000!  I'm not liable for any of it, but now I have to go put fraud alerts on EVERYTHING...  a bit scary.  Hope they enjoy that $5,000 TV!!


----------



## crebel

Yikes, SM!  Sorry this happened to you, but glad your credit card company was on the ball. {{hugs}}


----------



## Sandpiper

So I was on my way for a fun few hours at nearby shopping center.  Car started acting funny . . . died.  No go.  I switched my roadside assistance to AAA a couple years ago.  Have to say it was a good experience today.  Car was towed to mechanic I've been going to for app. 30 years.  It was the distributor.  Need new distributor assembly + labor = $690.  UGH!

Because of the good experience I had today with AAA roadside, I'm pretty sure I'm going to switch auto / home insurance to AAA from Allstate.  Those premiums are high.  I got a quote from AAA a couple years ago.  Definitely lower.  Time to switch.  Nice that there's an AAA office nearby.


----------



## Sandpiper

Premium on my long term care insurance went UP. Considerably. 76% Going to be having a _discussion_ with someone soon. She told me premium could not / would not ever go up much.


----------



## Annalog

Took my Prius in for 160,000 mile maintenance and pre-road trip checkup. Thump is that they found a problem with the water pump. Bump is that this is the *first* main component replacement on this car. I am still very happy I bought this car!


----------



## NapCat (retired)

_*Khristmas Krap*_ is already up in the department stores......










..........sigh


----------



## Grace Elliot

My husband swearing at his motorbike in the street...ironically, he was trying to get to a therapy session.


----------



## Annalog

NapCat said:


> _*Khristmas Krap*_ is already up in the department stores......
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> ..........sigh


For the past week at work, doing what the person in the photo is doing. Bump: NOT wearing the cap and not hearing music while working.


----------



## Annalog

For today: Attempting to fill out the application on the AZ marketplace on www.healthcare.gov for DH and myself in order to determine if the options there are more or less expensive than what individual health insurance will cost me via work and DH via state retirement. (Bump: I finally qualify, as of next week, for health insurance via work.)

If I ever get past one of the circular loops in the online process, I expect that DH will get insurance via the marketplace and I will get mine via work.

Note to www.healthcare.gov: I know an underemployed computer software/database analyst that could help remove the circular loops and other programming problems.


----------



## balaspa

Sadly, our dog Gracie seems to have hurt her back somehow yesterday. We took her to the vet today and they think it's a disk pushing on a nerve. We have some anti-inflammatories for her to take and we are hoping she gets better. I am so worried.


----------



## D/W

balaspa said:


> Sadly, our dog Gracie seems to have hurt her back somehow yesterday. We took her to the vet today and they think it's a disk pushing on a nerve. We have some anti-inflammatories for her to take and we are hoping she gets better. I am so worried.


Bryan, I hope Gracie makes a full recovery.


----------



## Annalog

balaspa said:


> Sadly, our dog Gracie seems to have hurt her back somehow yesterday. We took her to the vet today and they think it's a disk pushing on a nerve. We have some anti-inflammatories for her to take and we are hoping she gets better. I am so worried.


Sending healing thoughts -- hope she is better soon.


----------



## Betsy the Quilter

Our around-the-corner-and-down-the-street neighbor's house caught fire.  House still standing but a lot of damage inside, at least from smoke.  Firefighters broke out several windows.  They and their grandson escaped.

Betsy


----------



## crebel

Betsy the Quilter said:


> Our around-the-corner-and-down-the-street neighbor's house caught fire. House still standing but a lot of damage inside, at least from smoke. Firefighters broke out several windows. They and their grandson escaped.
> 
> Betsy


That is quite a thump. I'm thankful the last sentence provides a bump!


----------



## Betsy the Quilter

crebel said:


> That is quite a thump. I'm thankful the last sentence provides a bump!


Yes, that's why it can be a thump and not a tragedy. At least for me. Very sad though, they had one of the nicest houses on the street.

Betsy


----------



## Annalog

Using a potholder that had a hole in it. At least dinner did not burn! 

ETA: Bump - cold water and ice pack helped. Now have thick blister and no pain.


----------



## Sandpiper

Annalog said:


> Using a potholder that had a hole in it. At least dinner did not burn!
> 
> ETA: Bump - cold water and ice pack helped. Now have thick blister and no pain.


i got steam burns on Thanksgiving Day taking cover off steamer just out of microwave. Not a big area on my fingers, but HURT. Red and after a couple days blistered. Dry out. Peel. Blister. Dry. Peel. Blister. That went on for 2 - 3 weeks. First time I experienced that so didn't know what to expect. Went to Immediate Care at clinic. Doctor said it was healing / debriding as it should.


----------



## Jeff

Sandpiper said:


> i got steam burns on Thanksgiving Day taking cover off steamer just out of microwave. Not a big area on my fingers, but HURT. Red and after a couple days blistered. Dry out. Peel. Blister. Dry. Peel. Blister. That went out for 2 - 3 weeks. First time I experienced that so didn't know what to expect. Went to Immediate Care at clinic. Doctor said it was healing / debriding as it should.


Weird, Sandpiper. I just clicked on a supposedly current unread post of yours in the "Thump" thread, but it opened a very old post of yours where you had learned about your Mr. Right. Below it, Betsy had a cold and Dona was talking about medical costs in Mexico not long before she died. I closed it, did another request to "Show new replies..." again and this came up.

Harvey must be messing with the database. I don't believe in ghosts.


----------



## Sandpiper

Sandpiper said:


> We have a "bump" up thread. But some days, well . . . something takes ya in the other direction.
> 
> Found out on-line that a former BF is now married for the third time. I met him between first and second. He was "it" for me. Guess I should be thankful that there was no "walk down the isle", but . . . . Some years ago he moved 1,200 miles away. If nothing else I'm curious -- what he looks like, what he's doing, etc.


I started this thread. You can see when. I don't think I ever noticed until now. _I started it on the day the guy I was talking about died._ Got my question answered. Didn't know it until April 22, 2011. Coincidence!!


----------



## Jeff

Sandpiper said:


> I started this thread. You can see when. I don't think I ever noticed until now. _I started it on the day the guy I was talking about died._ Got my question answered. Didn't know it until April 22, 2011. Coincidence!!


Yes, I remember you started it in response to Susan's Bump thread. Thanks.

I think Dona died in April, 2010. I should have noted it.


----------



## Betsy the Quilter

Jeff said:


> Yes, I remember you started it in response to Susan's Bump thread. Thanks.
> 
> I think Dona died in April, 2010. I should have noted it.


April 27, 2010, according to my texting app--I texted the other mods about it.

Dona's birthday was Feb 7...

Betsy


----------



## Jeff

Betsy the Quilter said:


> April 27, 2010, according to my texting app--I texted the other mods about it.
> 
> Dona's birthday was Feb 7...
> 
> Betsy


Thanks. That was a crappy day. Her sister sent me an email to say she was dead. I asked Deb to post the news because there was so much resentment to authors at the time. I didn't want that detracting from the thread.

I usually remember her birthday, but Geoff had to remind me this year. She was a little less than a month older than me so I used to torture her for those few days.


----------



## Lisa5

Finding out that the Microsoft Word 2010 that came with my second hand PC is some "limited version" with no track changes on it. Yeah I was pretty upset.


----------



## Sandpiper

Jeff said:


> Yes, I remember you started it in response to Susan's Bump thread. Thanks.
> 
> I think Dona died in April, 2010. I should have noted it.


This is getting complicated. I didn't post this morning because of your post. I posted because I didn't notice until now that the date I started this thread was the day _he_ died. Coincidence!

More to the story . . . for two or three months during mid to late 2009, I got phone calls -- no one said anything. Sometimes I'd hear hang up and sometimes not. Hollow sound on line maybe. Whatever. Enough calls to notice, but not enough to be annoying. Then stopped. Never again. I feel quite certain it was him. I wish I knew for certain. Everything about it "fits".


----------



## Jeff

Sandpiper said:


> This is getting complicated. I didn't post this morning because of your post. I posted because I didn't notice until now that the date I started this thread was the day _he_ died. Coincidence!


Haha. Maybe I do believe in ghosts.


----------



## Sandpiper

Grrrrr.  I'm mad at myself mostly.  I was stupid and got myself slightly "taken" on the phone.  Someone called about my electric service / delivery rate.  Talking fast.  Noise in the background.  What is your ComED account number and meter number.  I gave it to them.  Duh.  Then . . , "Is your middle initial on your electric bill?"  Huh?  What do you need that for in particular?  Ask ComEd.  I hung up.  In all that, think I heard company name Staron.  Something like that.  So I called ComEd.  She wasn't much help except to make me realize what I'd done -- actually change my electric supplier.  (Unless the middle initial thing really matters somehow?)  DANG!  Got on-line and figured out it was Starion Energy 800/600-3040 who called.  I will be calling them on Monday.  Grrrrrrr.  And it makes me mad that a business resorts to tack ticks like that.  

And today for the first time I got e-mail from a relative -- HELP!  Send money.  I'm in the Philippines and lost my wallet and phone.  That relative has a Ph.D.  Her English is better than what I was reading.


----------



## Angela

My thump today was learning of the recent passing of Jeff Hepple when I was so excited to be back among my KB family after a year long plus absence. I can at least draw comfort in knowing he did not suffer long and that he has joined another great man in heaven, my dad.


----------



## athena nicols

Dana, 
I know how it feels. Hope the day turns out better.  I couldn't get my car started and was very late for an appointment. Then, the whole day turned wacky. Little things that made me fume by the end of the day. It started raining and I didn't have a umbrella.  Sometimes, I feel I  should just stay in bed.


----------



## Betsy the Quilter

Our power went out.


----------



## Betsy the Quilter

Betsy the Quilter said:


> Our power went out.


And it's back on. Run AC, Run.  Power company report says a tree was down on a wire. We have underground wires in our neighborhood but they have to come up somewhere...

Betsy


----------



## Sandpiper

I feel sick. No, not physically. I had appointment with my dentist who I like VERY much today. They sent me a reminder last week. I looked at my calendar early part of the weekend. But I have been thinking the appointment was for tomorrow. This is truly the first time I have done anything like this. Truly. I am always early for appointments. 

I can say whatever -- but is this aging? Is this now going to be more typical for me? I hope not. Just a one time thing. My BD is at the end of the year. Then two more years and I'm hitting another decade.  Chronologically I am definitely on the downhill side of life.


----------



## Annalog

Thump for Saturday afternoon: Stepped down from a stool after closing a vent at my mom's house and re-injured my left knee while wearing a brace on it. I had found out on Friday afternoon that I had not torn a tendon in my knee a few days earlier. I was doing all the right things: rest, ice, ibuprofen, gentle stretches, using a foam roller and The Stick, etc.. It was feeling reliable again and then I re-injure it. Grrrrr! I will get it rechecked Monday afternoon.

Bump: It is feeling better this morning but I am taking a cane with me to work, even if I only need it to get down and up the steps to my house. I will know how much I will need it after I get to my car.


----------



## Annalog

Thump for today: Three warning lights came on on my car dashboard. I saw them, pulled on to a side street, parked, and looked them up in my owners manual. Info said to phone dealer immediately. I did and was told to come in as soon as posdible. I did. Diagnosis: terribly expensive wiring harness chewed in several places by pack rats. Ww need to have insurance agent to examine and determine fate of my car. (He will probably do that tomorrow.) Currently waiting for DH to come to the car dealership to get me. Not a good beginning of my two days off.

GRRRRRRR! I want to thump those pack rats!


----------



## Sandpiper

My bathroom! I've lived in this condo for 30 years this summer. I won't go into all the details of the story. My bathroom / tub plumbing is back-to-back with next door condo. New people recently bought it and have gutted it. (Nobody living in there now.) They did a little something to my tub plumbing which started the whole thing. My plumbing is in the open in the other unit. Building is old. Plumbing is old. Since my plumbing is in the open, why not replace some of it so would not have to go through my wall in the future. Sounds like an idea to me. I said "Yes" to the Condo Board Assn. I pay because it is my plumbing, but Assn. has it done as it's not inside my unit. Plumber is in the other unit. Condo Board Rep instructs him how to do it so as not to break into my wall from the other side. Yeah, right. Board Rep did not oversee plumber as he was doing work. She left. Plumber went to work and busted through. (Condo Board later said plumber was a "blowhard".)

Condo Board told me before work started that it would be no more than $500 parts and labor. Condo Board has to settle with plumber first. Maybe less because of the results? Condo Board is paying for wall repair.

I've settled down, but I was disgusted and *MAD*. 

First pic is after initial bust-through. Second is how it looks now. Wall work should be completed on Monday. Hopefully.


----------



## CegAbq

Annalog said:


> Thump for today: Three warning lights came on on my car dashboard. I saw them, pulled on to a side street, parked, and looked them up in my owners manual. Info said to phone dealer immediately. I did and was told to come in as soon as posdible. I did. Diagnosis: terribly expensive wiring harness chewed in several places by pack rats. Ww need to have insurance agent to examine and determine fate of my car. (He will probably do that tomorrow.) Currently waiting for DH to come to the car dealership to get me. Not a good beginning of my two days off.
> 
> GRRRRRRR! I want to thump those pack rats!


We had squirrels in July chew through one of our cars' wiring harness. We have to park in the driveway & so since then put mothballs under the hood & in the wheel wells of all cars when they are parked. Total aggravation.


----------



## Keith Blenman

I don't want to gross anybody out sooo:



Spoiler



I woke up at three in the morning choking, dashed into the bathroom and puked while having coughing fit. I think what happened was I vomit-burped some stomach acid that went into my lungs while I was asleep. Even after it cleared I was wheezing for an hour or so.



But I watched a pretty good episode of Mythbusters before I settled down enough to fall back asleep. So that's a nice little bump.


----------



## Annalog

CegAbq said:


> We had squirrels in July chew through one of our cars' wiring harness. We have to park in the driveway & so since then put mothballs under the hood & in the wheel wells of all cars when they are parked. Total aggravation.


The dealer suggested bars of Irish Spring Original Formula soap in ols socks zip tied under the hood in a couple spots. It seems to be working.


----------



## geoffthomas

I made it through a triple bypass in 2012.
I did ok with a surgical repair of a torn rotator cuff this past July.
Now I have been diagnosed with COPD.
I am still walk/running 3 miles 3 times a week, so I have hope.
But this is a condition that is not able to be reversed and usually gets worse.
I covet your prayers and trust my God.


----------



## Betsy the Quilter

Thinking of you, Geoff!  Prayers and hugs!

Betsy


----------



## Annalog

Thinking of you, Geoff! Hugs and healing thoughts being sent.


----------



## Annalog

How do we have mice inside a house with two cats? Last night I saw one in the under the floor air vent ducts. Now we know where to put the live traps. We may need to have the air conditioning service people run a vacuum test on the ducts. (Note: McDonald's chopped peanuts make a great bait and don't stick to the trap or smell bad.)


----------



## kalyy

I'm worried sick about my friend that lives in Venezuela. 😔


----------



## Annalog

I have been limping for the past few days with some extra swelling in my left knee (osteoarthritis). Today, during lunch, it suddenly hurt a lot and I had difficulty walking. The pain did not get better after an hour of ice on my knee so I left work to see my chiropractor. He says that it sounds like a torn meniscus and gave me a referral to an orthopedic specialist and a note requesting that I not work for 2 days. I am not to run. The main thump is that I am flying with my daughter and two granddaughters on Thursday to California for a trip to Disneyland. My daughter, youngest granddaughter, and I are registered to run in the Avengers Half Marathon on Sunday. I am now planning on walking the first 4 miles in the park and pulling myself from the race soon after the course leaves the park for the next 8 miles. That means that I will not get the Coast to Coast medal.  However, I will still have a wonderful time with my family!


----------



## loonlover

Sorry to hear about this, Anna. Hope things go well with the specialist and you are able to enjoy your trip.


----------



## Annalog

Thanks, Loonlover. My appointment with the specialist is after we get back from the trip. My knee is a bit better today than yesterday.


----------



## NapCat (retired)

geoffthomas said:


> I covet your prayers and trust my God.


Oh Geoff.....special prayers from all of us at the Lighthouse Ranch....


----------

